# Sticky  Frequently Asked Model Questions



## 1ofaknd

This FAQ brought to you by...





Forum Guidelines and Rules

You agree, through your use of this service, that you will not use our forums to post any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise violative of any law.

You agree not to post any copyrighted material unless you have permission from the copyright owner or the copyright is owned by you or by LayItLow.com.

LayItLow.com does not assume any legal or financial responsiblity for products, services or other actuals offered through the forums or classifieds. There are risks which you assume when doing business with someone over the Internet. While we recommend that users make appropriate enquiries and take proper precautions before completing transactions, all liability for transactions remain solely with the buyers and sellers. If you cannot agree to these terms for any reason or if the law in your City, County, State or residing area limits or prohibits such activities by you or disclaimers by us - you are not authorized to use the LayItLow.com Forums.

While we prefer an open atmosphere on this site, the forums are not an "anything goes" message board. Please keep in mind the following rules:

No Pornographic images or videos. Please do not post pictures of nudity in the forums.
No vulgar, obscene or hateful images (such as extreme pictures of graphic violence, veraciously crude materials, etc.)
No hateful speech (racist remarks, overt harassment, etc.) or like attacks against another member, or group of members.
No Avatar Abuse. Please keep your avatars fairly clean. No pornography in the avatars.
No spamming. Spamming is characterized by the initiation of threads or posts that contribute nothing to a forum. Examples include: empty bodies, bodies with few words that have no relation to the current thread or discussion and those posts that state they are spam, either to annoy or increase a member's post count. This determination is made by the forum Moderator or Administrator and is not up for discussion.
Posts in a particular forum need to stay on topic as much as possible. If you want to talk about something that is drastically removed from the topic of a forum, please use the Off Topic forum.

Before making a post please use the search function to see if there is already a topic about the subject matter.. Not sure how to use search??
HOW TO USE THE SEARCH



*AFTERMARKET PARTS, SERVICES, AND KITS*

Scale Lows
_[Large assortment of detailing parts and other custom goods]_

ScaleDreams
_[Huge selection of after market parts and supplies.]_

Jevries.com
_[Designs for all Kinds]_

CHROME PLATING

Model Round-Up
_[Large assortment of kits, fairly priced]_

Arrowhead Aluminum
_[Good selection of machined parts]_

Model Car Garage
_[Photo Etch parts as far as the eye can see]_

Black Gold Web
_[House of Kolor Airbrush paint and supplies]_

EBAY
_[can't find it? look here!!]_


*RESIN CARS AND PARTS*

Modelhaus
[Many impalas and restoration parts]

Resin Realm
[Many nice kits from a variety of casters]

Perry's Resin
_[High-quality resin-cast kits, conversions and accessories]_

Motor City Resin Casters
_[Assortment of Trans Kits and parts]_

Scale Modeling By Chris
_[Diorama parts and garages]_

Scale Equipment Limited
_[Hard to find diorama stuff]_

VCG Resins
_[Automotive, Diorama's, Parts, Bodies, Replacment Parts, Rubber Tires, Resin Kits, Decals, Scratchbuilt Diorama Machines And Much More!]_

Smooth On
_[Mold making and Resin Casting Supplies]_


*TECH AND HOW TO'S*

Brians Model Cars Tutorials

Model Tech
_[Engine wiring diagrams, and lots of other how to's)_

HOW TO-Polish your foil and metal parts

HOW TO-Flock your interior

HOW TO-adjustable suspension

HOW TO-make murals at home

HOW TO-Make patterns, the easy way

HOW TO-Window etching

HOW TO-make hinges

HOW TO-make cyilnders

HOW TO-make cyilnders 2

HOW TO-assemble photoetch wire wheels

MINI'S SCHOOL OF MODELING
_[General Tips and Ideas from the main man MINIDREAMS]_

HOW TO water drop effect paint

HOW TO wheel tubs

HOW TO Super Shocks

HOW TO Frenched Antenna

HOW TO BMF

HOW TO Weather a Model


*Model Car clubs On LIL*


MCBA

CMBI

Dynasty

Drag-LO Kustomz

Los Underground Kings MCC

Down-II-Scale

Table Scrapers


We will update this FAQ continually. Please PM me with any links, topics or websites you think should be added.


----------



## 1ofaknd

Add any other links you have, this topic WILL be pinned shortly


----------



## ALL"D"AY

ok is there any kind of paint to chrome parts, that looks realy like chrome??cause I have some parts that are not chrome and I would like them to be. thanks


----------



## 1ofaknd

> ok is there any kind of paint to chrome parts, that looks realy like chrome??cause I have some parts that are not chrome and I would like them to be. thanks
> [/b]


If you have an airbrush, you can use alclad II chrome paint on it. that's the next best thing besides having them plated


----------



## chris mineer

i need some help.. im about to buy an air bruch set.. can any one tell me wear i can get a good one and it wont kill me in price? i would like to get one with a small compresser.. what is the good ones out their? is the h.o.k one any good? any help please


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jul 13 2007, 07:05 PM~8304199
> *i need some help.. im about to buy an air bruch set.. can any one tell me wear i can get a good one and it wont kill me in price?  i would like to get one with a small compresser.. what is the good ones out their? is the h.o.k one any good? any help please
> *



this is a nice place , is where my Badger 360 came from around $130 i think

COAST AIR BRUSH


----------



## BlitZ

What brand clear do you guys use?


----------



## tyhodge07

posting these up for the ones who havent seen these or might need them.. this first one is from the man himself Jevries



















this is just one i found on 6 prong switches, will help with wiring:


----------



## tyhodge07

link to painting real flames.. on r/c cars, which the colors you would do are opposite, instead of starting with yellow start with read, than orange i think it is than yellow.. the stencels is all u need to make pretty much and an airbrush ull need..
http://www.bannedrc.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8564


----------



## BODINE

can someone let me know what materials i need for hingers, correct size, and a good pic of a hinge

Thanks Quay


----------



## Ronin

where can get iwata airbrushes bearair doesnt carry them anymore


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 6 2007, 08:39 PM~8488025
> *where can  get iwata airbrushes bearair doesnt carry them anymore
> *


Hobby Lobby carries them and most of your auto body & paint stores do also.

Or you can check here.
http://www.tcpglobal.com/airbrushdepot/iwata.aspx


----------



## johnnyhop

wat thickness of styrene do i use for a chassis like this http://jevries.com/images/devinchassis4.jpg


----------



## old low&slo

hey homies
what's a good enamel based clear coat to use ??
can be spray can or airbrush ???
my 1st build is gonna be house of color kustom color candy so if I am right you have to spray clear over it before you wetsand as you cant wetsand candy
the only clear I have ever used is testors 1961 in a spray can.
any opinions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 9 2007, 12:39 PM~8513379
> *hey homies
> what's a good enamel based clear coat to use ??
> can be spray can or airbrush ???
> my 1st build is gonna be house of color kustom color candy so if I am right you have to spray clear over it before you wetsand as you cant wetsand candy
> the only clear I have ever used is testors 1961 in a spray can.
> any opinions would be greatly appreciated
> *



go to walmart, go to the paint section (in housewares somewhere) and look for "Colorplace" itll cost you about $1.03 and its the best enamel base clear i have used yet :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyhop

is tamiya paint better than testors?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Aug 9 2007, 03:20 PM~8514675
> *is tamiya paint better than testors?
> *


like 100 times better but not better than testors laquers


----------



## johnnyhop

wat do you guys use for body filter?


----------



## low4oshow

i use super glue and any powder substances


----------



## BlitZ

Whats the strongest glue they make? i've been using testors and its not that great...


----------



## txhardhittaz

is there a how to on making cylinders?thanks


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Aug 18 2007, 01:42 PM~8583892
> *Here is the how to - Done by Project59
> How To Build AirBag's
> 
> What you'll need
> 
> An exacto knife ,a small file ,a peice of 3/32 aluminum rob, (8) R-01 o-ring's & (8) no.2 flat washer's
> 
> Push no.2 washer onto aluminum rod.
> 
> Follow with 2 o-ring's and then another no.2 washer.
> 
> Cut off using an exacto knife rolling the aluminum rod while pressing down on the knife.
> 
> Once your done cutting file down the end's of the bag set up to remove burr's or just to clean up.
> 
> That's it done.... Your finished product.
> *


Sorry man those pics have long ago deminished!!!! I had them saved to the comp but they were deleted when I redid the hard drive!!
Perhaps some time tonight (If I get time) I'll make up another set and tkae pics for all to see! 
But for now here is what your bags should look like if you follow those easy steps!




Then with some added extra's on top just to give it some flash!



And finally plumbed and pressed!


----------



## Ronin

what glue do you guys use to glue the foam interiors


----------



## Blue s10

i use this stuff called quick gel. works better than regular super glue


----------



## BlitZ

Hey Project59 where did you buy the o-rings? what brand are they. i went to lowes, home depot and orchard and there were no r-01's...


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 27 2007, 07:51 PM~8654248
> *what glue do you guys use to glue the foam interiors
> *


i used super glue
but they make a glue specificly for foam


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Aug 27 2007, 10:28 PM~8656210
> *Hey Project59 where did you buy the o-rings? what brand are they. i went to lowes, home depot and orchard and there were no r-01's...
> *


Check at any local hobby shop that deals with R/C's they will have them kicking on the shelve's somewhere!


----------



## littlerockhhd

What kind of gel pens/makers should I buy to draw patterns on my lows.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by littlerockhhd_@Aug 29 2007, 06:31 AM~8667564
> *What kind of gel pens/makers should I buy to draw patterns on my lows.
> *



roseart :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10

Link to a good braided line guide

http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/objects/pdf/sca-bl1007.pdf


----------



## old low&slo

any good tutorials on doing doorjambs ?? not the door itself but the jambs???


----------



## wagonguy

i found out a good tip...

go to your local dollar store (and for the out of USA peeps, if they dont have $1 store, then find a cheap store)

and looks for those old skool feather duster things... and it works great for dusting off your models....


----------



## Loe_Loe_Ryder

where do i get working suspension springs???????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

EVERY WHERE,MECHANICAL PENCILS AND PENS,XMOD CRAP ESPECIALLY CUZ THEY ARE PERFECT SIZE


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Loe_Loe_Ryder_@Oct 19 2007, 10:49 AM~9038980
> *where do i get working suspension springs???????
> *



hardware stores have a shitload of differant sizes and stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo

does anyone use a paint booth in their house and if so what kind of exhaust fan do you have. I would like to find one that has a sealed motor and wont cost a fortune .
any brand names or model numbers would be a big help.
I will hook it up to a dryer vent kit and have it vented to the outside


----------



## drnitrus

i use something like this. works great 
ebay
Item number: 200168613607


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how to make lambo hinges pt 1,,,


----------



## ThaRookie

There was a how to for paint removal but I can't find it now. If anyone knows where to find it please let me know. Thanx


----------



## Project59

Soak your kit in brake fluid over night!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd

Different paint types require different methods of removal.

A few things to try are..

Easy Off oven cleaner
Castrol super clean degreaser
DOT Brake Fluid


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

what will take duplicolor off tried about everything except straight laquer thinner didnt want to eat the body


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i sanded it off


----------



## southside groovin

any1 got any good tips on hand painting woodgrain detail?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

one of those really wide paint brushes.
do a darker brown,
then do a lighter one


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Nov 28 2007, 05:55 PM~9327033
> *any1 got any good tips on hand painting woodgrain detail?
> *


THERE IS ONLY A HAND FEW OF GUY'S WHO CAN PAINT WOOD GRAIN THAT LOOK'S REAL. AND IM NOT OF THEM, THAT WHY I GOT THE DECAL SET FROM DETAIL MASTER ..DM 9303 THEY WORK REAL GOOD YOU JUST GOT TO APPLY A THIN COAT OF CLEAR TO THEM BEFORE YOU USE THEM.


----------



## old low&slo

can you use clearcoat on parts sprayed with allclad chrome ???


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 3 2007, 07:02 AM~9361146
> *can you use clearcoat on parts sprayed with allclad chrome ???
> *


not recommended


----------



## dee q

where can i get a 90's caddy from


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by dee q_@Dec 6 2007, 10:59 AM~9387679
> *where can i get a 90's caddy from
> *


twinn or betoscustoms


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 3 2007, 05:02 AM~9361146
> *can you use clearcoat on parts sprayed with allclad chrome ???
> *


no, it dulls the finish


----------



## julian blea

how do u make moveble leafsprings 4 the 49 mercury???????????


----------



## dee q

IS THERE ANY WAY I CAN PUT 1/18 JADA TOY WHEELS ON A PLASTIC MODEL?


----------



## Project59

Glue is always good!!!! :dunno:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 19 2007, 10:07 PM~9487829
> *Can anybody tell me where I can get a Plaque made for my Models? Useing my Car club? and how much is it?
> *


----------



## spikekid999

^^^print off a lil pic of the plaque the size you want,glue it to a piece of cardboard from a model box,cut it out again and foil it maybe :dunno:


----------



## BODINE

is it better when using airbrush to get a compressor, or compressor with tank


----------



## tyhodge07

id say with a tank, once the tanks full of air than u dont have to hear the compressor run, tankless youd hear it the whole time.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Dec 30 2007, 05:15 AM~9563989
> *"umm when i get a car to drive to work, should i get a car, or a car with an engine"
> What does a compresser do?
> 
> IT COMPRESSES AIR
> 
> compressed air doesn't just float around?
> 
> in other words, 9999999 out of 10000000 times, your gunna want a tank
> 
> just like, 9999999 out of 10000000 times, your gunna want a car that has an engine.
> *


most airbrush compressors don't have a tank, and they work fine.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 30 2007, 02:40 PM~9565450
> *most airbrush compressors don't have a tank, and they work fine.
> *


but what bodine said,
you only have to have noise shortly,
then u have silence exept for the SSSSSSSSS of the airbrush


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 29 2007, 01:03 AM~9556568
> *is it better when using airbrush to get a compressor, or compressor with tank
> *


having the big tank is more convenient because you can run other stuff off of it. But the little compressor is fine when you're short on space. I have both and plan on airbrushing in the basement, so the little one is ok by me.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 8 2008, 07:19 PM~9641922
> *Thank's for the info...I have one more question for today....I want to build a grand Prix stock from the 80's ...is there a kit that I can get to do this? :uh:
> *


rollinoldskool was making one from a stock car kit (richard petty if i remember right). he put the header panel,front bumper and hood on a monte i believe


----------



## undead white boy

any one know where i could get a huge amount of flake at


----------



## Project59

Scalelows carry's flake!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 28 2008, 04:46 PM~9804432
> *any one know where i could get a huge amount of flake at
> *


yes, we've got MASSIVE amounts of silver mini flake, 4 bucks an ounce shipped.


----------



## old low&slo

okay a question for the painters on here
I found a bottle of boyds purple pearl and I was wondering does a pearl paint need a base color like candies do ??


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 28 2008, 11:41 PM~9808543
> *okay a question for the painters on here
> I found a bottle of boyds purple pearl and I was wondering does a pearl paint need a base color like candies do ??
> *


the base color can effect your final shade, yes. If you want it to really pop, use a white base.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 29 2007, 12:03 AM~9556568
> *is it better when using airbrush to get a compressor, or compressor with tank
> *



i have both and i use the compressur with out the tank the most i have 3 compressurs total for airbrushing and painting


----------



## caprice on dz

got a question about clears. I primarily use duplicolor rattle cans but I have noticed the clear sprays rather thin and dull. What other brands can be used without bad reactions?

phil


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 30 2008, 08:48 PM~9825855
> *got a question about clears. I primarily use duplicolor rattle cans but I have noticed the clear sprays rather thin and dull. What other brands can be used without bad reactions?
> 
> phil
> *


duplicolor is a lacquer, you can spray anything over lacquer and you should be fine. the only spray clear i've had good results with is testors high gloss, but over time it can yellow. Might wanna look into polishing your car after your clear it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

SUP FAM U GUYS THINK ITD BE EASIEST TO MAKE A 73 CHEVELLE LAGUNA FROM A 75 JOHAN CUTTY?
NEED HELP ON THIS ONE


----------



## undead white boy

i need vsome diagrams for the hydraulic pums EX: where the battery leads go,and where the plumbing goes.


can some1 help me????????????


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 1 2008, 04:06 PM~9842631
> *i need vsome diagrams for the hydraulic pums EX: where the battery leads go,and where the plumbing goes.
> can some1 help me????????????
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/tech.shtml


----------



## spikekid999

ok im just throwin this question out there. i know some of yall use o-rings for airbags...but has anyone made a pair of inflated bags?? (aired up)


----------



## Ronin

who has recomendations for a non aerosol primer that doesnt attack plastic


----------



## undead white boy

how do i make realistic dumps??? what do i use???


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 2 2008, 07:56 AM~9847752
> *ok im just throwin this question out there. i know some of yall use o-rings for airbags...but has anyone made a pair of inflated bags?? (aired up)
> *


Made these from a rivit and small ruber gromets that are used on cars. They are used if you drill a hole in your fire wall to run wires, you'd put one of these in the hole so the wire doesn't get cut up. You can get them at any auto parts store.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 3 2008, 01:31 PM~9854829
> *how do i make realistic dumps??? what do i use???
> *


the homie DoUgH makes em out of aluminum


and BiggC-those bags look good.


now if i can only remember what the other question i was gonna ask


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Feb 2 2008, 08:23 PM~9851107
> *who has recomendations for a non aerosol primer that doesnt attack plastic
> *



Model Car World Automotive Finishes


----------



## SOLOW Models

I was wonderinf if theres a way to make red parts such as taillights clear?


----------



## spikekid999

make em out of extra windshields or somethin. just be careful cuz the clear plastic breaks a lot easier...and melts faster


----------



## tyhodge07

or use some clear lexan on petg, petg is the clear plastic like stuff you will get as a wrapping over something from the store, something like a plastic case screws would come in, ofcourse theres other stuff that uses this and larger than a screw box.. but thatll work too


----------



## spikekid999

anyone add valve stems tp there rims?? and whatd you use??


----------



## undead white boy

i do some times i use the battery cables just strip off the coating or try the detailing little rivits


----------



## undead white boy

need help on a 10 battery 6 pump set up looked at lay it low tech and couldnt figure out where the negative leads go 

HELP


----------



## spikekid999

they go to the battery rack or somewhere on the chassis/trunkfloor. you can find hot to do a 2 pump/4 batt setup...just add more batts n pumps


----------



## undead white boy

i was looking at the diograms and noticed the banks how do i make those


----------



## undead white boy

oh i also need some help on how to do the kick ass grafix that i see on almost all the lowriders here 

some1 HELP


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Feb 12 2008, 03:23 PM~9924754-->
> 
> 
> 
> i was looking at the diograms and noticed the banks how do i make those
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just like it shows, to sets of batterys (4 batts,2 banks of 2 batts. 8 batts,2 banks of 4 batts
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-undead white boy_@Feb 12 2008, 05:04 PM~9925484
> *oh i also need some help on how to do the kick ass grafix that i see on almost all the lowriders here
> 
> some1 HELP
> *


everyone uses either rose art gel pens or airbrush


----------



## undead white boy

cool 
but i met hoh do i make the banks what do i use how do & i make them


----------



## spikekid999

poor pic but like this??


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Can anyone verify that pegasus has 1045's wide whites ??? I just came from there and there posted. Anyone ??


http://www.pegasushobbies.com/rims.htm


Thanks
Don


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 13 2008, 02:29 PM~9933489
> *Can anyone verify that pegasus has 1045's  wide whites ???  I just came from there and there posted.  Anyone ??
> http://www.pegasushobbies.com/rims.htm
> Thanks
> Don
> *


that page has been like that for a very long time, lol. Your best bet would be to call pegasus and ask, they could ship some to ya.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 13 2008, 11:29 AM~9933489
> *Can anyone verify that pegasus has 1045's  wide whites ???  I just came from there and there posted.  Anyone ??
> http://www.pegasushobbies.com/rims.htm
> Thanks
> Don
> *


thay had a model on display that had those tires, and i asked and the guy said they don't make those any more


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 13 2008, 06:42 PM~9935964
> *thay had a model on display that had those tires, and i asked and the guy said they don't make those any more
> *


 Dame 
thats what I thought. I knew they were discontinued but I saw the pics and I thought just maybe 

Thanks


don v


----------



## BODINE

what kind of airbrush paint should i get , and type of clear ?

will be my first time attempting 

im gettin compressor this weekend , and maybe new airbrush


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 14 2008, 06:39 AM~9939658
> *what kind of airbrush paint should i get , and type of clear ?
> 
> will be my first time attempting
> 
> im gettin compressor this weekend , and maybe new airbrush
> *


and a type of air brush i should get ? and should i get dual action, gravity?


----------



## g-body lowlow

how long do i let bondo sit for before i sand it?


----------



## spikekid999

i let it sit till its hard but ive heard its best to sand as it starts getting hard cuz its easier to sand but for me its easier to sand when its hard cuz it dont plug up the sand paper as easy


----------



## g-body lowlow

ok ma thnx i just put it in a box ill let it sit for a day or two a work on the motor and frame!!


----------



## undead white boy

i need some help on making adapters for my 57 step sides rims so i can take them off and put them on again 
HELP


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 15 2008, 02:50 PM~9950270
> *i need some help on making adapters for my 57 step sides rims so i can take them off and put them on again
> HELP
> *


ask YAYO


----------



## undead white boy

any one know a chromer near fontana,CA


----------



## g-body lowlow

what can i use for spark plug wires?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Feb 19 2008, 05:01 PM~9979861
> *what can i use for spark plug wires?
> *


Go to Radio Shack, they sale little spools of wire in blue, red, and white. I don't remember how much they are cause it's been awhile since I've had to buy any, but I think they used to be around $5 a spool.


----------



## eastside1989

What is the best method for trunk<Hood< and Doors and Flip Front end...What can I use that will be simple? :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 22 2008, 06:40 PM~10006547
> *What is the best method for trunk<Hood< and Doors and Flip Front end...What can I use that will be simple? :uh:
> *


Check out the build threads by YAYOS64, alot of good information in them.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i need a 94-96 impala/caprice wiring diagram


----------



## mademan

Is there anything else I can use to clean resin parts/bodies, aside from Bleche white/?? no one in town carries it.

also what is the method for cleaning resin? ive heard people say they soak it over night/?

any help is very much appretiated. Ive gathered up a shitload of resins, but never actually built any.


thx,
Mike


----------



## old low&slo

yeah I would like to know that also . and should you do any sanding before you soak it.
I know there are topics on preparing resin here but I dont remember where.


----------



## Guest

Check out the;
Minidreams and Flakey Swollen Orb resin post.


----------



## raystrey

anyone ever try kandy over alclad chrome??


----------



## SOLOW Models

We need a how-to on makeing wheel adapters. Like YAYOs NO LOVE monte carlo!

Im pretty sure i know how to make them but how do you cut circles so well?


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 4 2008, 02:52 PM~10086423
> *We need a how-to on makeing wheel adapters. Like YAYOs NO LOVE monte carlo!
> 
> Im pretty sure i know how to make them but how do you cut circles so well?
> *


my trick is to use thin styrene and a hole puncher :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models

but i think they need to be bigger than a hole punch


----------



## dave_da_chef

wut up homies. i wasnt sure where to post this question but i was trying to get my hands on some crossbar hub caps. I have a 41 chevy pick up im workin on and im tryin to go ole skool on it...


----------



## BigPoppa

There's an issue of the 1959 Impala that came with some. Look for the kit in a bigger box and has a kustom version next to a stock car. They're kind of lame though. You could check these out too but I don't know what they look like, probably pretty good quality

http://modelhaus.com/index.php?c=0&p=67746



> _Originally posted by dave_da_chef_@Mar 4 2008, 07:43 PM~10089688
> *wut up homies. i wasnt sure where to post this question but i was trying to get my hands on some crossbar hub caps. I have a 41 chevy pick up im workin on and im tryin to go ole skool on it...
> 
> 
> *


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 4 2008, 05:06 PM~10087451
> *but i think they need to be bigger than a hole punch
> *


depends on the size of the hub :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 4 2008, 01:52 PM~10086423
> *We need a how-to on makeing wheel adapters. Like YAYOs NO LOVE monte carlo!
> 
> Im pretty sure i know how to make them but how do you cut circles so well?
> *


 Try this

http://www.scalelowrider.com/pdf/take_it_off.pdf


----------



## phantomw351

Need help taking apart glue. Just got a 1959 Dragster model in the original box and they started putting some parts together, I need to take apart any good ideas what to used to take apart the glue. Thanks


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Mar 7 2008, 11:03 AM~10112929
> *Need help taking apart glue. Just got a 1959 Dragster model in the original box and they started putting some parts together, I need to take apart any good ideas what to used to take apart the glue. Thanks
> *


Micro Mark sells it. It called Z-7 DEBONDER

heres the link:

http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?M...roduct&ID=80887


----------



## modelsbyroni

how long does it take for the gel in da gel pens to dry? waited overnite and still rubbed off.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 8 2008, 01:30 PM~10120792
> *how long does it take for the gel in da gel pens to dry?  waited overnite and still rubbed off.
> *


It will take along time for the gel to dry. You just have to be careful when you're doing the rest and then clear it as soon as you can.


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 8 2008, 02:06 PM~10120986
> *It will take along time for the gel to dry. You just have to be careful when you're doing the rest and then clear it as soon as you can.
> *


can it be cleared while wet? can u muse testors clear?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 8 2008, 02:30 PM~10120792
> *how long does it take for the gel in da gel pens to dry?  waited overnite and still rubbed off.
> *


 i think mini said you have to clear over a gel pen when its still wet. cause they wont dry on a smooth surface.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 8 2008, 02:18 PM~10121078
> *can it be cleared while wet? can u muse testors clear?
> *


Yes it can be cleared while wet and yes Testors clear should work.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

wet sanding and clearing 

could some1 post some simple steps.

what kind of sand paper to use,and how to clear it,how many coats?
how long between coats.

thanks for your time.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 11 2008, 01:02 AM~10139610
> *wet sanding and clearing
> 
> could some1 post some simple steps.
> 
> what kind of sand paper to use,and how to clear it,how many coats?
> how long between coats.
> 
> thanks for your time.
> *


 hey homie........first thing i did was got a polishing kit. it comes with a wide range of micro mesh cloth, from 2400 to 12000 grit.


----------



## [email protected]

1st thing is prep the body.very important, warm water,some dish soap, get rid of the mold reless. then lightly sand body with 3200 grit. then put an even coat of primer, let dry,then wet sand primer coat with 3200 and 3600 grit cloth. then its time 2 paint, aply light even coats until you reach the color you want, then some guys will color sand that coat of paint,after dring of course, then its time 2 clear, aply 3 to 5 light even coats of clear, i would let the clear gas out 4 about 4 or 5 days,


----------



## [email protected]

after the gas out, you want 2 wet sand the clear , go from 3200 to 12000 grit, wet the cloth and sand lightly, in the end,your paint should look like glass. i picked this tip up from guys on here and it worked for me, and now im passing it on. any questions........ just hit me up homie. the polishing kit was 20 bucks and it was the best 20 bucks i ever spent.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 11 2008, 11:01 AM~10140867
> *hey homie........first thing i did was got a polishing kit. it comes with a wide range of micro mesh cloth, from 2400 to 12000 grit.
> *


so where can i buy the polishing kit at?
does kragen or autozone carry em?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 11 2008, 09:34 PM~10145585
> *so where can i buy the polishing kit at?
> does kragen or autozone carry em?
> *


nope....... try www.blackgold.com
try that, and if not, hit me up for there number!


----------



## [email protected]

ok fellas ............. here goes, how do you get 2 peices of aluminum or brass tube 2 stay together? like if i wanted 2 make a control arm or a roll cage, or a frame or something, and how do you bend alm. or brass tube?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 22 2008, 04:53 PM~10230794
> *ok fellas ............. here goes, how do you get 2 peices of aluminum or brass tube 2 stay together? like if i wanted 2 make a control arm or a roll cage, or a frame or something, and how do you bend alm. or brass tube?
> *


solder brass, scuff and glue aluminum. Put a peice of lead or something inside the tube before you try to bend it, helps keep it from breaking at the bend.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 23 2008, 01:00 AM~10232445
> *solder brass, scuff and glue aluminum.  Put a peice of lead or something inside the tube before you try to bend it, helps keep it from breaking at the bend.
> *


 thanks homie, but would 5min. epoxy work as well? on alm. and brass as well? and how would you get a good bend? what would you use? 2 make bends?


----------



## modelsbyroni

ANY1 KNOWS THE BUMBLEBEE COLOR CODE? GM REPS THE AUTO SHOW WOULDN'T GIVE IT UP. LOOKS LIKE YELLOW PEARL BUT CAN ALSO C ORANGE TINT AT SOME ANGLES.  

















.


----------



## [email protected]

comp yellow maybe? check gm's web site, you might find it there.


----------



## SidewayzS15

Anyone know where I can get a set of wheels that look like Konig Kolors in 18 inch? The revell civic wheels are not close enough for my tastes but I could modify them and someone posted some enkei rims that were 17s but VERY close. Looking for 18s as that is what my fo fo rolls with haha heres a pics for reference

http://www.todoautos.com.pe/attachment.php...=1&d=1177280590

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Sid.../Dsc00001-6.jpg

gotta love my fo fo


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 2 2007, 10:37 PM~9143495
> *how to make lambo hinges pt 1,,,
> 
> *


----------



## drnitrus

This should help too. This is the setup revell uses on their uptown series. It has a pivot point so the door can open out like normal then another pivot so the door can swing up. I think mademan hooked this pic up. Thanks Homie!!


----------



## [email protected]

Quick Question........... anyone think dupli-color clear will sit right over testors paint? or will it curl the paint, or make it run? any help is good help.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dont use it at all....


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 29 2008, 10:57 PM~10287526
> *Quick Question........... anyone think dupli-color clear will sit right over testors paint? or will it curl the paint, or make it run?  any help is good help.
> *


It will fuck it up something major.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 30 2008, 11:38 AM~10288700
> *dont use it at all....
> *




thats not anwsering my question.......... i just got done useing it on my 62, and its holding up fine....... no problems, so why am i gonna bail out on something for no reason to me?!?!?! im goin to continue to use it until, something happens if anything happens at all.



thanks for your help


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 30 2008, 11:12 AM~10289502
> *thats not anwsering my question.......... i just got done useing it on my 62, and its holding up fine....... no problems, so why am i gonna bail out on something for no reason to me?!?!?! im goin to continue to use it until, something happens if anything happens at all.
> thanks for your help
> *


got lucky then! Duplicolor is hotter than Testors. Keep an eye on it


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 30 2008, 02:12 PM~10289501
> *It will fuck it up something major.
> *




is it because its two different types of paint? i just wanted to know, because i have a shit load of dupli clear, and wanna use it, this is what i get........

this was done 2 weeks ago, and it still looks the same today, and no problems what so ever





































its as smooth as glass, and realy i dont think its the clear, i think its what you put it on or over, like dupli color wont go over anything else but dupli color.


----------



## BigPoppa

I forget the rule of thumb, no laquer over enamel or something. If the Testors is chemically stronger than the Duplicolor, then I guess it's OK. If the clear is stronger than the paint it's going over, then it will attack the paint or even go right through to the plastic. I used Tamiya clear over 4 year old Testors and it checked the hell out of the paint, but the clear was still smoooth. 

Yes, it's better to use brands together because supposedly they're formulated to work together.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 30 2008, 02:24 PM~10289585
> *I forget the rule of thumb, no laquer over enamel or something.  If the Testors is chemically stronger than the Duplicolor, then I guess it's OK.  If the clear is stronger than the paint it's going over, then it will attack the paint or even go right through to the plastic.  I used Tamiya clear over 4 year old Testors and it checked the hell out of the paint, but the clear was still smoooth.
> 
> Yes, it's better to use brands together because supposedly they're formulated to work together.
> *


 thats what i wanted to know right there, thank you.............. i knew that there was a thery behind it, i used testors high gloss clear over model masters plymoth silver on my monte, and it started to run the paint under the clear, and i wasnt sure if the high gloss clear from testors, was laquer or not. but yea it started to run, not to bad, but it did tho.



thanks again big poppa


----------



## 1ofaknd

you don't want to spray lacquer over anything BUT lacquer. 

but on the other hand, you can do the opposite just fine. you can spray on top of lacquer fine with most paints/clears.

for example-
Lacquer base, with enamel clear, OK
Lacquer base, with lacquer clear, OK
Enamel base with lacquer clear, BAD

some paint like model master/testors are not very leniant. I would stick to the brand when using those.


----------



## [email protected]

thanks ryan, and is dupli color clear laquer then, i would think so because its automotive paint?


----------



## 1ofaknd

i would say yes.

and model master/testors are enamel, unless you got the new testors lacquer.


----------



## eastside1989

Has anybody done a powered convert top yet?


----------



## raystrey

I forget the general rule but with kandy's 

Gold base = deep or bright 
Sylver = ? deep or bright??
Colored base =?

I can never recall and when people ask me I can't answer.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 2 2008, 10:33 AM~10315215
> *I forget the general rule but with kandy's
> 
> Gold base = deep or bright
> Sylver = ? deep or bright??
> Colored base =?
> 
> I can never recall and when people ask me I can't answer.
> *


the brighter the base, the brighter your kandy will be. experiment to get your desired effect. I usually use a sheet of plastic and tape it off in squares if i'm not sure what i'm after.


----------



## Guest

How would you straighten out a warpped resin body? Can you put it hot water like you do plastic or is there another way.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Apr 4 2008, 12:32 AM~10331991
> *How would you straighten out a warpped resin body? Can you put it hot water like you do plastic or is there another way.
> *


Yes. Carefully, and only in the problem areas. You can try to cool it faster too so nothing sags by dunking it in cold water


----------



## ItalianStallion131

This is my first time doing this. I want to chop the top of the AMt 1949 Ford. I dont want to just sit down and hack away. Thats why Im asking for help!! Anything anyone can say will help me out

Thanks a million


----------



## spikekid999

i did it with a dodge ram. you gotta cut it off where it meets the body and when you figure out how much you wanna chop it, cut that off, then you gotta got the roof in 4 pieces donw the middle each way to lengthin/widen the roof to match up with the body again and make filler pieces


----------



## PHATT BOY

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THEY MAKE A LINCOLN TOWN CAR I DONT DO MODELS BUT I OWN A LINCOLN AND I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE A MODEL ONE OF IT.......


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Apr 4 2008, 09:28 PM~10339140
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THEY MAKE A LINCOLN TOWN CAR I DONT DO MODELS BUT I OWN A LINCOLN AND I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE A MODEL ONE OF IT.......
> *


There's a diecast later model one out, other than that, no


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Apr 4 2008, 10:09 PM~10338500
> *This is my first time doing this.  I want to chop the top of the AMt 1949 Ford.  I dont want to just sit down and hack away.  Thats why Im asking for help!!  Anything anyone can say will help me out
> 
> Thanks a million
> *


http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.p...t=0&#entry84571


----------



## SidewayzS15

Does anyone make a resin air compressor for air ride set ups? I saw one on someones build and I want some for next build!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 4 2008, 09:52 PM~10339286
> *There's a diecast later model one out, other than that, no
> *


COOL COOL IS IT LIKE A 90 T0 A 98 MODEL AND WHAT SIZE OF DIECAST IS IT LET ME KNOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Apr 6 2008, 02:40 PM~10348101
> *COOL COOL IS IT LIKE A 90 T0 A 98 MODEL AND WHAT SIZE OF DIECAST IS IT LET ME KNOW  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i'ts a limo


----------



## SidewayzS15

also how are people doing the pinstriping I see. I asked mini awhile back when he was more avid on AF and he said the milky pens. Does anyone else use this method and is there any prep and finish work afterwards or what? Looking forward to trying this a year since I asked him but dont want to fuck anything up


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 6 2008, 03:39 PM~10348366
> *also how are people doing the pinstriping I see. I asked mini awhile back when he was more avid on AF and he said the milky pens. Does anyone else use this method and is there any prep and finish work afterwards or what? Looking forward to trying this a year since I asked him but dont want to fuck anything up
> *


rose art gel pens. after you get the design or whatever you gotta clear it else itll whip of right away


----------



## undead white boy

how do i stripp off krylon paint what do i use 
i tried the purple pond and nothin happened
any help would be great


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Apr 6 2008, 06:04 PM~10348972
> *oh yeah i seen that one dam to bad thats all they make :angry:
> *


theres a couple people on here that have takin the limo and chopped it down to a regular 4 door


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 6 2008, 06:12 PM~10349017
> *how do i stripp off krylon paint what do i use
> i tried the purple pond and nothin happened
> any help would be great
> *


brake fluid


----------



## las_crucez

how do you take off old glue and some paint off a windshield?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Apr 8 2008, 01:02 PM~10365187
> *how do you take off old glue and some paint off a windshield?
> *


scrape as much as possible off if it's globbed on, then sand and polish smooth


----------



## las_crucez

polish with like lense cleaner?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Apr 8 2008, 06:31 PM~10366564
> *polish with like lense cleaner?
> *


http://www.briansmodelcars.com/tutorials/tutorial/14


----------



## BODINE

what size bit do i use , or what # bit is it 

for doing the holes for distributor wire?


----------



## SidewayzS15

I was at the auto parts store picking up my new engine mounts, and I saw they have colored metal specks. Like there is a blue,green,orange, red, etc. Now is this a candy based paint with the metallic in it or is it just color flaked but clear. Like red flake you lay over another color. I am assuming its acandy with metal flake, seems like it would save some people one extra step in painting!


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 10 2008, 09:39 AM~10381010
> *I was at the auto parts store picking up my new engine mounts, and I saw they have colored metal specks. Like there is a blue,green,orange, red, etc. Now is this a candy based paint with the metallic in it or is it just color flaked but clear. Like red flake you lay over another color. I am assuming its  acandy with metal flake, seems like it would save some people one extra step in painting!
> *


Metalspecks should be a metallic paint, not a candy or transparent


----------



## spikekid999

has anyone made a dodge durango out of the dakota kit?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 12 2008, 04:30 PM~10399346
> *has anyone made a dodge durango out of the dakota kit?
> *



Wow thats some massive scratch building. Would like to see it happen though.


----------



## spikekid999

me too. maybe use a roof from the 90s s-10 blazer or a ford exploder roof??


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

aye homies im making a van and i wanna make the side door to be able to open and close .does anyone have any ideas or scrips on how to's




























that side door


----------



## SidewayzS15

Sliding door isnt that hard, I mae a tutorial over on scale wiki for a working rag top same basic idea though. Here is the link for reference, Im sure you can figure it out from there!

http://www.scalewiki.com/wiki/index.php?ti..._panoramic_roof


----------



## SidewayzS15

By weather you mean black washed or rusted? If you want Ill blackwash it for ya


----------



## Diamond502

Did they ever make a 1964 Impala Wagon Kit?


----------



## spikekid999

nope but i think they MIGHT have made one in resin but not to totally sure. i know a couple people have custom made em


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 16 2008, 10:04 PM~10435422
> *Did they ever make a 1964 Impala Wagon Kit?
> *



Yes in resin. Check ebay or resinrealm.net


----------



## SidewayzS15

So the metal specks with the diff color tops are colored flake??


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 17 2008, 07:05 AM~10437061
> *So the metal specks with the diff color tops are colored flake??
> *


I wouldn't say that, they're metallic paints


----------



## SidewayzS15

Gotcha thanks for the clarity, saw them and was wondering. Looks like I got some new paint to try out on my next build


----------



## Diamond502

ever make a VW bus??

*17,000th view*


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 16 2008, 04:39 PM~10432146
> *By weather you mean black washed or rusted? If you want Ill blackwash it for ya
> *


both


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i think they made a VW bus, in which im gonna get one & slam the shit outta it, tamiya makes a truck version of it that ive seen slammed....sahweeet


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 20 2008, 08:18 PM~10461408
> *i think they made a VW bus, in which im gonna get one & slam the shit outta it, tamiya makes a truck version of it that ive seen slammed....sahweeet
> *


Thanx homie, i'ma keep an eye out for one!


----------



## undead white boy

anyone know a good site for detailed pics of drift racing cars


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 20 2008, 09:14 PM~10461823
> *anyone know a good site for detailed pics of drift racing cars
> *


Google


----------



## undead white boy

tried ended up nowhere


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 20 2008, 10:30 PM~10462553
> *tried ended up nowhere
> *


what kind of pikcs are you looking for, just the cars, or interiors?....etc.


----------



## undead white boy

interiors and other shit like that


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## undead white boy

cool thanks bro


----------



## SidewayzS15

Baby powder! Just mix it witht eh glue and make a paste, apply, let dry and sand. Works everytime. Also strong enough to hold my rollcage together and sand smooth! Thanks ill try the brake fluid how long does it usually take?


----------



## fronksy

What is the best adhesive to apply these on?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by fronksy_@May 4 2008, 01:22 AM~10570785
> *What is the best adhesive to apply these on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clear paint for the scripts, five minute epoxy for the rest


----------



## browntrash13

I read that somebody said to wash the body and parts before painting them?Why.Can i just wipe them down and paint them.Any info,thanks.


----------



## Project59

If you wash them with soap and water then dry you have less chance of haven any sort of grease or oil say from your skin on the peices being painted... Thus meaning you will most likely have a better bond between primer and plastics with out imperfections..


----------



## [email protected]

quick question fellas....... i bought a 77 monte snapfast kit, what undercarrige works under this? 7Omonte? or the monte SS? any help is good help.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whos got the tutorial fro removing paint from windows?


----------



## DA_SQUID

is there a way to get to the bmf under the clear

wet sanding it right?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 24 2008, 07:00 PM~10729452
> *is there a way to get to the bmf under the clear
> 
> wet sanding it right?
> *


what do you mean "get to it"? 

if you need to remove it, just peel it off. it will come off, even with clear over it.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 24 2008, 07:07 PM~10729482
> *what do you mean "get to it"?
> 
> if you need to remove it, just peel it off. it will come off, even with clear over it.
> *


if he has cleared over it he will need to run his knife down the edge of the foil though.


----------



## Diamond502

Did any of the Hilux kits come with a chrome back bumper?

:dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i dont think so...i have three of em now & even the 4X4 came with a rollpan.
Still tryin to get yours done eh? I just got the new old school version--check up in a lil bit with details of whats happenin to it.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 27 2008, 06:44 PM~10747924
> *i dont think so...i have three of em now & even the 4X4 came with a rollpan.
> Still tryin to get yours done eh?  I just got the new old school version--check up in a lil bit with details of whats happenin to it.
> *


i will, i just want a fucking bumper... :angry: ...lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

may try a S-10...i think i may have one but not sure


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 27 2008, 06:47 PM~10747936
> *may try a S-10...i think i may have one but not sure
> *


will you check for me, i trade you some pumps or something.....

:dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hold on let me check


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 27 2008, 06:49 PM~10747948
> *hold on let me check
> *


alright, and make sure it'll fit, please


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i got onepossibility, not sure its a S-10 bumper either but with some modification COULD infact work on the hilux. I dont have a pic of it, but will get one on here iun a lil bit


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 27 2008, 06:58 PM~10748005
> *i got onepossibility, not sure its a S-10 bumper either but with some modification COULD infact work on the hilux.  I dont have a pic of it, but will get one on here iun a lil bit
> *


k, just Pm me the pic of it :cheesy:


----------



## fronksy

Where can I get a 57 Bel-Air continental kit or is there any way to make one?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hmm good question there...i just scratchbuilt a 57 ford conti kit for a car myself..but as for that, good question


----------



## 408models

*ANYBODY GOT A GOOD PIC OF HOW TO DO A HYDRO SET UP ON AN OLDER PICK UP LIKE THE 50's STYLE ???*


----------



## Laidframe

I am having a problem with a warped hood and trunk on my 63 Impala. The one I grabbed had been in my garage for about 5 years, so I thought it was probably the heat that did it. Well I got one at Big Lots about 3 weeks ago, so I opened it up and it had the same problem. Is this common with this kit or did I just get to messed up kits. Is there anyway to fix this problem?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i just twisted the trunk till it sat right...never had the problem with the hood i dont think...


----------



## Diamond502

marble paint jobs, i've tried a few times, and cant get it right.... anyone know how?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

spray it with base, throw ur second color on it, then wrap it tightly in clingwrap,,,,then take it off and let dry.

clearcoat just as its always been..


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 28 2008, 09:47 PM~10758846
> *marble paint jobs, i've tried a few times, and cant get it right.... anyone know how?
> *


i use autoaircolors.always works for me. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

soso base, final the clear back to back?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

no i mean that u shoot the color that you want to see a shade of, let dry, then spray the second color, put clingwrap on it, pull it back off, let dry, 
then clearcoat it like you would do to any other model.


----------



## BigPoppa

Marble paint jobs are usually black base, a wet silver to dab the pattern in, candy, then clear. But I'm sure there are other ways to do it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i did it with the clingwrap over white base and it turned out perfect for me....

















rollin on 1301s!!!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 30 2008, 08:23 AM~10769217
> *i did it with the clingwrap over white base and it turned out perfect for me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rollin on 1301s!!!
> *


Any pics of this without the blacklight?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

tat cars been gone for years...but ill try to find some..


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Does it even look to scale?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yea.....its the regal donk kit from when it first came out..


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 2 2008, 09:29 PM~10782932
> *yea.....its the regal donk kit from when it first came out..
> *


I was talking about the paint part of the car. Does the pattern that the plastic makes look to scale?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i dunno...depends on how ya do it...------like how much of it comes in contact with the car...


----------



## SOLO1

whats the best rattle can clear that U use???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

testors high gloss clear


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 3 2008, 08:09 PM~10791555
> *testors high gloss clear
> *


make sure its the 1814 thats the high gloss stuff.. the damn hobby shop with sell you the regular gloss 1161.. Huge difference in the two.. The 1814 is killer I love it.. alot of shops dont stock it though..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jun 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10791470
> *whats the best rattle can clear that U use???
> *


i use that folk art clearcoat HI-SHINE glaze from wal-mart, arts and craft section, its in a pink can, and its 3.99 a can.......... shits killer homie, mademan put me down with that shit. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

is it laquer?


----------



## [email protected]

does anybody have some good pics of some pumps and dumps? done already?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

how do u give the chrome parts that gold anodize look. i know there's a way with paint of some sort? thanx


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 3 2008, 11:23 PM~10792471
> *is it laquer?
> *


not realy sure, i think it is. but its some killer shit tho.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 5 2008, 01:54 PM~10805645
> *not realy sure, i think it is. but its some killer shit tho.
> *


thnx, ill lok into that. itl save me alot of money


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 5 2008, 11:34 AM~10805469
> *how do u give the chrome parts that gold anodize look. i know there's a way with paint of some sort? thanx
> *


Get tha orange metalcast paint and spray light coatz!!


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 3 2008, 08:20 PM~10792430
> *i use that folk art clearcoat HI-SHINE glaze from wal-mart, arts and craft section, its in a pink can, and its 3.99 a can.......... shits killer homie, mademan put me down with that shit. :biggrin:
> *


will it work with PPG paint???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

and HOK?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 3 2008, 09:20 PM~10792430
> *i use that folk art clearcoat HI-SHINE glaze from wal-mart, arts and craft section, its in a pink can, and its 3.99 a can.......... shits killer homie, mademan put me down with that shit. :biggrin:
> *


yup badass


















this was after a 2000 wetsand


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

2000 times?GAAAAAAAWWWD....lol jk


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 3 2008, 08:24 PM~10792473
> *does anybody have some good pics of some pumps and dumps? done already?
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jun 5 2008, 10:55 PM~10809117
> *will it work with PPG paint???
> *


i dont see why not, try it on something small.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 6 2008, 01:28 PM~10812919
> *
> *


thanks ray


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jun 3 2008, 08:20 PM~10792430-->
> 
> 
> 
> i use that folk art clearcoat HI-SHINE glaze from wal-mart, arts and craft section, its in a pink can, and its 3.99 a can.......... shits killer homie, mademan put me down with that shit. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dunno if its the can i bought or what. but how do u get it to spray good. my can sprays it out strings like (hairy, like how glue spray comes out.) very good gloss but mines didnt spray good and left glaze.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Waco_@Jun 5 2008, 06:22 PM~10808415
> *Get tha orange metalcast paint and spray light coatz!!
> *



thanx


----------



## [email protected]

it mighta been the can you got, next time before you spray anything, turn the can up side down and spray a little, this should clear out the nosel, and if it still does it, take the nosel and drop in some mineral spirits, and clean with a fine wire.


----------



## [email protected]

and the glaze you speak of? do you mean a white haze? if so..... thats cause you shot when it was to humid out, wait for the cloudy haze to fade and shoot another coat.


----------



## undead white boy

is it true that if you spray clear over bmf that it will turn yellow over time if so how can i avoid this?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jun 7 2008, 09:02 AM~10818334-->
> 
> 
> 
> it mighta been the can you got, next time before you spray anything, turn the can up side down and spray a little, this should clear out the nosel, and if it still does it, take the nosel and drop in some mineral spirits, and clean with a fine wire.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Jun 7 2008, 09:08 AM~10818363
> *and the glaze you speak of? do you mean a white haze? if so..... thats cause you shot when it was to humid out, wait for the cloudy haze to fade and shoot another coat.
> *



thanx, imma try that. i think the can i got it just no good. its does leave a crazy shine for being out of a can!

and btw. we have humidity all the time.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 3 2008, 10:20 PM~10792430
> *i use that folk art clearcoat HI-SHINE glaze from wal-mart, arts and craft section, its in a pink can, and its 3.99 a can.......... shits killer homie, mademan put me down with that shit. :biggrin:
> *


got it...


----------



## urjustamemory

What is the best method of making a Right Hand Drive Dash? I am wanting to do this on a 99 Silverado dash for my 99 Tahoe project.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

learn how to scrachbuild...thats all ill say :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

the easiest way would b get a rhd dash the amt supras ive got have both rhd and lhd or u could cut the dash in half and switch sides then fill what u nead with styrene


----------



## [email protected]

ok fellas i need to know where i can find a good can of black metallic laquer. any help is good help.


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Jun 7 2008, 08:34 PM~10820496-->
> 
> 
> 
> learn how to scrachbuild...thats all ill say :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its got to be the 99 Silverado dash.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kykustoms_@~
> *the easiest way would b get a rhd dash the amt supras ive got have both rhd and lhd or u could cut the dash in half and switch sides then fill what u nead with styrene *


I've thought about cutting one apart and switching it around. Maybe I will just save the RHD for the lowered Silverado I'm working on instead.


----------



## kykustoms

yea if u want it to look stock it would take a shitload of work


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 9 2008, 01:55 PM~10830032
> *yea if u want it to look stock it would take a shitload of work
> *


or he could take a dash from a helix and split it and add a filler peice in the middle and do a custom consol off of the filler peice.


----------



## phatras

or look here for a how to..
http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/...ad.php?t=351455

converting the dash is pretty simple its just making sure you cut it all right.. check out the link for a really good how to..


----------



## undead white boy

who did the conversion of the ecto kit into a hearse with all the doors opening?
and what thread can i find it in?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

It was BIG C and its in his build topic !


----------



## highclass

Watz up homie'z

Well I wanted to know if anybody knew whatz the best way how to go about to cutting the grill of a 1986 chevy monte carlos ss.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

cutting it in what way?
off?


----------



## highclass

Like to cutting it out..to have it replace wit a different grill.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

not that hard...i would tell u but im no pro...


----------



## highclass

Wat do u have to lose homie?


----------



## [email protected]

whats a good black metalic laquer,in a can?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 10 2008, 11:02 PM~10842666
> *whats a good black metalic laquer,in a can?
> *



Try to stay with COLOR MATCH or Dupli Color and Plastic Kote ! And if you can get to an auto paint supplier they can make any color you want in to a spray can but runs about $20.00 a can but its a full pint of color !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 11 2008, 12:22 AM~10842860
> *Try  to  stay    with    COLOR MATCH  or  Dupli Color  and  Plastic  Kote  !    And  if  you  can  get  to  an  auto  paint  supplier  they  can  make  any  color  you  want  in  to  a  spray  can  but  runs  about  $20.00 a  can  but  its  a  full  pint  of  color  !
> *


thanks mini.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 3 2008, 10:20 PM~10792430
> *i use that folk art clearcoat HI-SHINE glaze from wal-mart, arts and craft section, its in a pink can, and its 3.99 a can.......... shits killer homie, mademan put me down with that shit. :biggrin:
> *


how long do it take to dry?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 11 2008, 07:59 PM~10849792
> *how long do it take to dry?
> *


i found it tacky for a while , or maybe i sprayed it thick

but now i always jut let mine sit for 2 days after clear


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

iight ill look into that..


----------



## highclass

Does anybody know how to shave door handle'z off?


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by highclass_@Jun 11 2008, 10:06 PM~10851968
> *Does anybody know how to shave door handle'z off?
> *



Use an exacto knife and shave it. or just sand it down homie!


----------



## highclass

How tha quickness homie can u break down tha process abt shaving it off?..am kinda new to this hobby.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

what are you shaving it off of?


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 12 2008, 12:12 AM~10852031
> *Use an exacto knife and shave it. or just sand it down homie!
> *


I also tape off around the handle so you dont sand off any body lines .


----------



## phantomw351

Have any one buy from AFX scale resin in the last year thanks


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jun 12 2008, 05:07 PM~10857266
> *Have any one buy from AFX scale resin in the last year thanks
> *


yes..... dont!! I got a 66 skylark from them under their new name "draggin plastic" tok 3 months to get it. and threats of mail fraud.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jun 12 2008, 06:07 PM~10857266
> *Have any one buy from AFX scale resin in the last year thanks
> *


I got a hood from them I think at the first of last year. I won't buy anything from them again. Took forever to get it and once I did get the hood it sucked. Cowl scoop was on there crooked and one side was higher then the other. 

So DON'T waste your money man.


----------



## phantomw351

Thanks Guys


----------



## raystrey

ok so we all have a weak spot when building. I have two.
1. glueing windshields on. I freaking always smudge them somehow. 

and 2. clear coats.

I am having a hard time getting a good clear coat on my rides. I either get air bubbles in it, no shine, or damn clear comes through the gun as if dried already.

I use automotive clear and it is the good ol 4+1+1 formula. But latelly I suck at it. Yetsreday I shot my regal and damn even though I got nice wet coats once drier it is dull big time. 

SO MY QUESTION is what do you guys use for clear or what do you think might be wrong. 

My airbrush finally fucked up after 15 years so at first I thought taht was it but yesterday I used a brand new detail gun so it has to be my dumb ass right?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

did u wetsand?


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 23 2008, 10:43 AM~10931890
> *did u wetsand?
> *



nah homie. last coupel of rides have been shooting fucked up clear and then sanding and buffing. I get it to look ok after buff but it is a lot of unneccesary work.

when before I would shoot claer and thats it . it would come out nice and wet and shinny.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

oo... what im doing right now with a car is im shooting my first clear, letting it dry, and wetsand then foil it and any other neccesary things then shoot another clear...


----------



## raystrey

anyone try this stuff yet to clear cote

www.swannysmodels.com/TheCompleteFuture.html


----------



## [email protected]

hey ray....... have you tried glue for glass that dries clear? you can find it at your local hobby shop. as for your clear prob. try folkart clear cote glaze,its in a pink spray can and you can find it at walmart for 3.99 a can. and it some good shit. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 23 2008, 04:02 PM~10933525
> *hey ray....... have you tried glue for glass that dries clear? you can find it at your local hobby shop.  as for your clear prob. try folkart clear cote glaze,its in a pink spray can and you can find it at walmart for 3.99 a can. and it some good shit. :biggrin:
> *


yea i told him bout that..i reccomend it to everyone one here who hasnt used it yet.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 23 2008, 10:00 AM~10931611
> *ok so we all have a weak spot when building. I have two.
> 1. glueing windshields on. I freaking always smudge them somehow.
> 
> and 2. clear coats.
> 
> I am having a hard time getting a good clear coat on my rides. I either get air bubbles in it, no shine, or damn clear comes through the gun as if dried already.
> 
> I use automotive clear and it is the good ol 4+1+1 formula. But latelly I suck at it. Yetsreday I shot my regal and damn even though I got nice wet coats once drier it is dull big time.
> 
> SO MY QUESTION is what do you guys use for clear or what do you think might be wrong.
> 
> My airbrush finally fucked up after 15 years so at first I thought taht was it but yesterday I used a brand new detail gun so it has to be my dumb ass right?
> *


I had the same problem a couple of weeks ago with my caddy. I thought my gun was dirty or something. But Biggs told me that it was too hot outside when i was clearing. Or just to add a little reducer. The only problem is that the reducer dulls out your clear. I don't use any reducer in my clear. Just 4:1 clear and hardener and that works for me. And u might have to adjust ur gun a little.


----------



## [email protected]

what about a air reg. and moisture trap?


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 23 2008, 02:04 PM~10933544
> *I had the same problem a couple of weeks ago with my caddy. I thought my gun was dirty or something. But Biggs told me that it was too hot outside when i was clearing. Or just to add a little reducer. The only problem is that the reducer dulls out your clear. I don't use any reducer in my clear. Just 4:1 clear and hardener and that works for me. And u might have to adjust ur gun a little.
> *



thansk homie did not know reducer can do that. and it was over 98 degress so that might be my issue .

I might try wothout reducer today.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

rattle can color and where to get it on this?


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 23 2008, 02:15 PM~10933618
> *thansk homie did not know reducer can do that. and it was over 98 degress so that might be my issue .
> 
> I might try wothout reducer today.
> *


No prob.. I usually wait till night or a cool day.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 23 2008, 02:18 PM~10933635
> *rattle can color and where to get it on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Try Pepboys or whatever autoparts store that carries duplicolor. That looks like stock paint and duplicolor usually matches well.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yea its stock.... ill hit up o reily l8er homie thnks for ur help!


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 23 2008, 12:07 PM~10932061
> *nah homie. last coupel of rides have been shooting fucked up clear and then sanding and buffing. I get it to look ok after buff but it is a lot of unneccesary work.
> 
> when before I would shoot claer and thats it . it would come out nice and wet and shinny.
> *


for dull clear shots,'

alright so when you shoot clear you want the coat to be shinny and wet.! if it looks dull then when it's dry it will be dull. i need to know more of whats happening after you shoot clear or whats up

as far as windows

i usually throw little drops in the corners and put tape on 1 side of the window frame thingy thats attacted to the body.. press the window up and press the glue to where its attacing. press against the tape so it will hold. thats how i usually do it  
hope i helped


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 23 2008, 03:04 PM~10933544
> *I had the same problem a couple of weeks ago with my caddy. I thought my gun was dirty or something. But Biggs told me that it was too hot outside when i was clearing. Or just to add a little reducer. The only problem is that the reducer dulls out your clear. I don't use any reducer in my clear. Just 4:1 clear and hardener and that works for me. And u might have to adjust ur gun a little.*


x2 for all the car gun painters   thats what i use
and all my models i have are car paint btw


----------



## undead white boy

what kit is this caddy in ss builds from


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 24 2008, 05:23 PM~10942978
> *what kit is this caddy in ss builds from
> *


never mind i found out the answer


----------



## las_crucez

nvrmnd, i failed :angry:


----------



## las_crucez

wats the highest humidity % that can still get a good paint job, right now where i live it's 70%


----------



## PINK86REGAL

how do u black wash a grill???


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 27 2008, 02:07 PM~10963950
> *how do u black wash a grill???
> *


i use testors flat black, and enamel thinner....... 3 to 4 drops of thinner to 2 drops of flat black, mix it up and brush it on the grill or whatever,then take a paper towel and lightly wipe off the high points.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANX


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dont i get some "PVC" tape at home depot or lowes?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 27 2008, 03:37 PM~10964555
> *i use testors flat black, and enamel thinner....... 3 to 4 drops of thinner to 2 drops of flat black, mix it up and brush it on the grill or whatever,then take a paper towel and lightly wipe off the high points.
> *


Or just buy the blackwash.


----------



## Redd504

Whats up fellas, got a interior question. Does anyone know how to do the button tuck seats/dash or any other real fabric looking idea for a lowrider. I've only seen one person do it on the web , and that was on this site (Biggs ) I think was his screen name. If anyone can help I'd appreciate it .THANKS I THINK I'M DA ONLY ONE FUCKIN W/ MODEL CAR IN THE NEW ORLEANS AREA...WE DON'T HAVE SHIT OUT HERE !!!!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Redd504_@Jun 30 2008, 04:04 AM~10978653
> *Whats up fellas, got a interior question. Does anyone know how to do the button tuck seats/dash or any other real fabric looking idea for a lowrider. I've only seen one person do it on the web , and that was on this site (Biggs ) I think was his screen name. If anyone can help I'd appreciate it .THANKS                                I THINK I'M DA ONLY ONE FUCKIN W/ MODEL CAR IN THE NEW ORLEANS AREA...WE DON'T HAVE SHIT OUT HERE !!!!!!
> *


There is a topic on the interior stuff started by Cruzinlo.


----------



## raystrey

cool


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

silver or grey like my bros caprice above?


----------



## [email protected]

silver would be your best bet with a black interior ray. just my .O2 tho.


----------



## importmadness

does any one know where i can still get the hok spray paint.. please let me know im lookin for a few colors so i can finish my kits.


----------



## kykustoms

any body on here sell the testors one shot laquer i nead some of the green i nead it to finish my hilux and cant find it anywhere around here


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 9 2008, 02:38 PM~11047304
> *any body on here sell the testors one shot laquer i nead some of the green i nead it to finish my hilux and cant find it anywhere around here
> *


Try Scaledreams.com Phatras may have that color.


----------



## phatras

Why yes i do.. LOL.. I sent ya a pm with the link..


----------



## kykustoms

ok thanks ill have to order some asap


----------



## texasfunk

ok. so i kno theres a how to on posable suspension. and i have already done it on a couple cars. but i am having trouble on the custom caddy front suspension. has anyone done it? and if so..any pics? thanx.


----------



## las_crucez

i just ordered something off scalelows.com and i mis-spelled the street name, I put Sicamore instead of Sycamore, should it make a difference?


----------



## Redd504

With all the mad skills on this site why don't more people post "How To's " . Thats one way to keep the hobby alive


----------



## g-body lowlow

how do you guys do weathering?


----------



## raystrey

I have a caprice donk and was wondering if anyone has ever bought a billet pulley set for than engine and how did you install it. Did you sand ot cut pulleys off plastic piece and just replace or what???


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jul 17 2008, 11:52 AM~11111813
> *I have a caprice donk and was wondering if anyone has ever bought a billet pulley set for than engine and how did you install it. Did you sand ot cut pulleys off plastic piece and just replace or what???
> *


 the last time i did the billet pulley..i just got rid of the old plastic ones..and got some small black rubberbands used for braiding hair. looked a hell of alot better.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Jul 17 2008, 03:35 AM~11109483
> *how do you guys do weathering?
> *


Leave it outside for 30 years and let it get rained on and snowed on, Drive it in some snow. Lol.


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jul 17 2008, 01:54 PM~11112772
> *Leave it outside for 30 years and let it get rained on and snowed on, Drive it in some snow.  Lol.
> *


tried tht once..didnt like the results..plus..it was very time consuming. lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jul 17 2008, 03:58 PM~11112804
> *tried tht once..didnt like the results..plus..it was very time consuming. lol
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jul 17 2008, 12:54 PM~11112772
> *Leave it outside for 30 years and let it get rained on and snowed on, Drive it in some snow.  Lol.
> *


or bring it out here to cali we will park it near the ocean and it will begin to weather in the matter of 5 years


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 17 2008, 08:32 PM~11114938
> *or bring it out here to cali we will park it near the ocean and it will begin to weather in the matter of 5 years
> *


Oh just leave it here in Michigan drive it in the winter with the salt on the roads and monster potholes. Instant weathered in 6 months.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jul 17 2008, 01:52 PM~11111813
> *I have a caprice donk and was wondering if anyone has ever bought a billet pulley set for than engine and how did you install it. Did you sand ot cut pulleys off plastic piece and just replace or what???
> *


it will come with 3,4,or5 pulleys and some thin ass tape,(like betos 1/32pinstriping tape)and i just used 5min.epoxy and put the pulleys where they needed 2 go,and i would get a engin bracket set 4 the alternater tho.


----------



## las_crucez

:biggrin:


----------



## boskeeter

is there any wayto take apart p ieces that are glued together without breaking them?


----------



## frenize

what it do fellas i got a few questions: 1. where can i find a how-to on bed lift kits, hoppin chassis and suicide doors? any help will be greatly appreicated


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@Jul 17 2008, 10:59 PM~11117867
> *is there any wayto take apart p ieces that are glued together without breaking them?
> *


depends how they're glued together-if it's super glue, try freezing it, makes it brittle. Soaking it in Purple Power degreaser may soften it too. If it's model glue, try the same, but it's supposed to melt the plastic together, so it may not work. Or pry carefully with a knife


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by frenize_@Jul 18 2008, 05:28 AM~11118800
> *what it do fellas i got a few questions: 1. where can i find a how-to on bed lift kits, hoppin chassis and suicide doors? any help will be greatly appreicated
> *


for bed lift kits, i have no clue, but for suicide doors it's the same thing as regular doors but backwards...

IF U DON'T KNOW HOW TO DO HINGES, LOOK AT THE FIRST PAGE OF THE F.A.Q.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by frenize_@Jul 18 2008, 05:28 AM~11118800
> *what it do fellas i got a few questions: 1. where can i find a how-to on bed lift kits, hoppin chassis and suicide doors? any help will be greatly appreicated
> *


homie ALL your question will be answered as soon as u look at the FIRST page of THIS thread..


----------



## undead white boy

ok this isnt a question but its a tip for anyone to use
since gas is way too much i have had to cut back on the detail stuff i use
anyways heres what i found at the michaels craft store
they sell these little glass beads that if you get them in red and blue they look like pressure fittings and they also sell materials to make necklaces out of that look like braded lines
all of this stuff will hit you just under $10.00 with tax
so there is a way to detail your kits on the cheap


----------



## mcloven

is there a how to on a caddy clip converson


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 18 2008, 10:38 PM~11125366
> *is there a how to on a caddy clip converson
> *


if u mean a lade clip on a truck i dont have a how to but heres a pic that should help all u do is cut the lade clip above the molded trim and the truck fenders the same fashion its best to cut a lil less that u might nead and adjust it to fit


----------



## mcloven

ok thanks


----------



## josh 78

whot is the best clear lack.................


----------



## g-body lowlow

what rattle can primer and clear do u guys use?


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Jul 21 2008, 11:36 PM~11145912
> *what rattle can primer and clear do u guys use?
> *


duplicolor sandable primer and folkarts clear can get both at walmart


----------



## josh 78

use tamiya clear now i think is ok......need better ones..........what do you think


----------



## g-body lowlow

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Jul 22 2008, 05:44 AM~11146589-->
> 
> 
> 
> duplicolor sandable primer and folkarts clear can get both at walmart
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thnx homie i think ill try that
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-josh 78_@Jul 22 2008, 10:46 AM~11148615
> *use tamiya clear now i think is ok......need better ones..........what do you think
> *


thnx and ill try that too


----------



## kykustoms

i just got the folkart clear the other day for the first time and i was suprised how good it looked. its in the arts and crafts section in walmart


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 22 2008, 01:16 PM~11149542
> *i just got the folkart clear the other day for the first time and i was suprised how good it looked. its in the arts and crafts section in walmart
> *


  good stuff

and what i like the most is Testors High Gloss , but needs to cure for a day or 2 i think , but turns out very nice


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 22 2008, 01:27 PM~11149653
> *  good stuff
> 
> and what i like the most is Testors High Gloss , but needs to cure for a day or 2 i think , but turns out very nice
> *


Testors high gloss 1814 is what I use.. Love it.. Works over most anything with out issue.. Just takes forever to dry.. I let it dry for a week before I mess with it.


----------



## josh 78

thanx------------wher i can by the testors high gloss 1814.............


----------



## old low&slo

anyone know who makes a nice charcoal gray non metallic paint ???
either rattle can or for airbrush. I tried rust oleum didnt like it . it's for interior.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

try tamiya...they usually carry all kinds of grey colors for the airplane & jet planes they produce


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jul 23 2008, 02:36 PM~11160816
> *anyone know who makes a nice charcoal gray non metallic paint ???
> either rattle can or for airbrush. I tried rust oleum didnt like it . it's for interior.
> *


mix some flat black and grey together maybe? You can even spray it out the cans into a cup


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jul 23 2008, 04:36 PM~11160816
> *anyone know who makes a nice charcoal gray non metallic paint ???
> either rattle can or for airbrush. I tried rust oleum didnt like it . it's for interior.
> *


Go to Wal-Mart or Hobby Lobby ang get the bottles of craft paint. They come in all kinds of different colors and you can thin them down and spray them through the air brush. Thats how I do most of my interiors.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jul 22 2008, 03:05 PM~11150710
> *thanx------------wher i can by the testors high gloss 1814.............
> *


any hobby shop can get it for you..


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jul 23 2008, 02:36 PM~11160816
> *anyone know who makes a nice charcoal gray non metallic paint ???
> either rattle can or for airbrush. I tried rust oleum didnt like it . it's for interior.
> *


for interiors i sometimes use "vinyl color" spray paint u buy at auto zone or places like that. it comes out nice.


----------



## dink

does any body know where I can got some house of color paint in la can or air


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 24 2008, 06:18 PM~11170554
> *any hobby shop can get it for you..
> *



Wrong. Remember Rc hobby never even heard of it.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 24 2008, 04:18 PM~11170554
> *any hobby shop can get it for you..
> *


hobbytown usa here they have gloss but not high gloss, there is a lot of difference 

try ebay


----------



## texasfunk

did any company ever make like a 2004 mustang or similar?


----------



## phatras

well any hobby shop will usually order it for you.. just tell them its testors 1814.. should run like 4 bucks a can..


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jul 26 2008, 11:35 AM~11184102
> *did any company ever make like a 2004 mustang or similar?
> *


revell makes a 99 and an 06. Im pretty sure the 99 is the same body style as the 04 but with some minor changes..


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 26 2008, 02:22 PM~11184970
> *revell makes a 99 and an 06. Im pretty sure the 99 is the same body style as the 04 but with some minor changes..
> *


cool. yea..the 99 is the same thing. thanx for the info homie!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

what is the nicest detailed 57 belair kit to buy?


----------



## BigPoppa

AMT's new version has a street machine and stock. I'm not sure if it's as available as the old one but both are out there. The new version has opening trunk, lots and lots of detail. The old one comes with the old school 3n1 parts, metal axles, still a nice kit but it's over 30 years old


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by dink_@Jul 25 2008, 12:47 PM~11177591
> *does any body know where I can got some house of color paint  in la can or air
> *



checkout www.blackgoldweb.com they sell hok cans and air brush paints


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 28 2008, 12:46 PM~11197593
> *AMT's new version has a street machine and stock.  I'm not sure if it's as available as the old one but both are out there.  The new version has opening trunk, lots and lots of detail.  The old one comes with the old school 3n1 parts, metal axles, still a nice kit but it's over 30 years old
> *


thanx homie imma look at the new one.


----------



## edd713

whats the best glue for the plastic models


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i use zap a gap if your doin scratchbuilt shit...most of my cars are done completely with it ( green, yellow & orange labels) except windshield stuff.


----------



## edd713

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 30 2008, 05:10 PM~11218567
> *i use zap a gap if your doin scratchbuilt shit...most of my cars are done completely with it ( green, yellow & orange labels) except windshield stuff.
> *


ok ill try zap


----------



## Bogyoke

For windshields and other clear parts, I use Future. 
This stuff makes the _glass_ look thinner and can be used as an adhesive with no fogging and crazing the plastic.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

explain, whats this future..ive heard it before * didnt catch what it is??


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 4 2008, 10:03 AM~11254056
> *explain, whats this future..ive heard it before * didnt catch what it is??
> *


Future Floor Wax


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 4 2008, 10:03 AM~11254056
> *explain, whats this future..ive heard it before * didnt catch what it is??
> *



future floor polish
its supposed to make the paint jobs look like glass
havent used it myself but im thinking about starting


----------



## Bogyoke

*raystrey* provides a link of a complete review on this product here. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10932234


----------



## undead white boy

is there a diorama thread
i need some help gitting started with one


----------



## Bogyoke

I used the search box with the word "Diorama" and found these. 
The list was six pages.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9975116

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9314511

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6661930


----------



## undead white boy

thanks bro


----------



## Bogyoke

sure, no prob.





I found some braided hose in an XM antenna wire today.
.05" diameter.



















anyway, now I have 23' of it.


----------



## undead white boy

heres another idea to save some cash








you can find this stuff at michaels for $2.49
its ultra fine glitter and can be found in the scrap booking isle


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 6 2008, 02:20 PM~11276256
> *heres another idea to save some cash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can find this stuff at michaels for $2.49
> its ultra fine glitter and can be found in the scrap booking isle
> *



your gonna shoot them flakes through what gun?? not an airbrush right?


----------



## undead white boy

i shot them through a airbrush it worked
but i should stick to the actual flake
with this shit you can tell its glitter


----------



## [email protected]

anybody have some how to pics of how to do the part around a door panel? when you open up the doors. not the door jams,but around the door panel. any help is good help.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i think i know what ur talkin bout, just not sure... could u clarify?


----------



## [email protected]

the sides of the door panels, to the door. i wish i could post pics.


----------



## Bogyoke

sorry, still not clear.


simple question No. 1 : inside or outside?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

u mean these?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 8 2008, 11:22 PM~11297872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u mean these?
> *


yea ,the bottom pic...... is there a how to on them? every time i go to open something up,i get stumped on that part!


----------



## edd713

what yall use for the doorhinge


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 9 2008, 12:28 AM~11298813
> *yea ,the bottom pic...... is there a how to on them? every time i go to open something up,i get stumped on that part!
> *


ooooohh. well.. ima try to explain it the best i can....


well, those are just like a doorjamb [idk how u do urs] but made of sheet styrene.... what i do is i trace a patternt of the inside of the door and then make 2 of those,,,,first i make it big so that way i can just trim it down as much as i need to, then tape ur door panel into place[where it would be when the car was done] and look at the inside of the body and see if the door panel lines up with the piece of styrene after u test fit[tape] it in there...then u can be precise and measure it[ i just eyeballed it] until the door panel sits flush with the styrene


i hope tht made sense...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

IVE also found that BMF is great for masking!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

thanks homie, made perfect sence to me, ima give it a shot.


----------



## UCE 94

Does anyone know how to do patterns or a good way of doing them? I already did a Caddy with patterns and it looks good and im gonna post it on here soon, but i've seen some pics on here and i dont understand how they did it. So i was wondering how to get some good results and what i should do.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 9 2008, 12:44 AM~11298915
> *ooooohh. well.. ima try to explain it the best i can....
> well, those are just like a doorjamb [idk how u do urs] but made of sheet styrene.... what i do is i trace a patternt of the inside of the door and then make 2 of those,,,,first i make it big so that way i can just trim it down as much as i need to, then tape ur door panel into place[where it would be when the car was done] and look at the inside of the body and see if the door panel lines up with the piece of styrene after u test fit[tape] it in there...then u can be precise and measure it[ i just eyeballed it] until the door panel sits flush with the styrene
> i hope tht made sense...
> *


srry forgot to mention the second one, with that one, u cut out a triangle shape with it and cut a wedge in it then glue it on and drill a hole in the styrene thats behind it...


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## texasfunk

does anyone kno of anything around the house i could use as an air tank for air ride on a truck? or how to make one?


----------



## aztek_warrior

Can anyone give some pointers on lowering the front end
of the Donk cadillacs???


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Aug 11 2008, 07:26 PM~11317764
> *Can anyone give some pointers on lowering the front end
> of the Donk cadillacs???
> *


best bet is to use the stock frontend from the lowrider caddy kit.


----------



## mcloven

ask undeadwhiteboy he has tons of them donk caddys


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 11 2008, 05:43 PM~11319963
> *ask undeadwhiteboy he has tons of them donk caddys
> *


doesn't mean he knows  :biggrin:


----------



## g-body lowlow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 11 2008, 11:44 PM~11321851
> *doesn't mean he knows    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior+Aug 11 2008, 05:26 PM~11317764-->
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone give some pointers on lowering the front end
> of the Donk cadillacs???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1ofaknd_@Aug 11 2008, 06:52 PM~11318632
> *best bet is to use the stock frontend from the lowrider caddy kit.
> *



x2!!! the chrome donk arms dont even look close to arms. ive tried lowerin em and it aint working


----------



## texasfunk

yea..i go with ryan..just ask for a set on here of the stock lowrider ones..as a matter of fact..i think twinn hooked me up with two sets when i needed them for mine. PM me if u want them and i'll try to find them.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Aug 11 2008, 12:28 PM~11315363
> *does anyone kno of anything around the house i could use as an air tank for air ride on a truck? or how to make one?
> *



easy..take a ballpoint pen, cut it down to a length you want..the cover both ends with styrene..thats a basic tank. ive built others.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 12 2008, 06:34 PM~11326592
> *easy..take a ballpoint pen, cut it down to a length you want..the cover both ends with styrene..thats a basic tank.  ive built others.
> *



we already got this covered in the modelers wanted add bro. go check it out. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

who makes 73 cadillac hubcaps
i looked at the resin companies that is listed in the first page and found nothing


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 13 2008, 10:51 AM~11333500
> *who makes 73 cadillac hubcaps
> i looked at the resin companies that is listed in the first page and found nothing
> *


for what, an Eldorado?


----------



## undead white boy

yup


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 13 2008, 10:55 AM~11333541
> *yup
> *


no one does. They're probably all the same from 69 to 76


----------



## PINK86REGAL

anyone know if u can put the ls elco front on the 78 elco kit?


----------



## undead white boy

suspension help
i have a 55 camieo
the springs sit on top of the axles
how can i drop the truck but still make it look realistic?


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 14 2008, 03:58 PM~11345561
> *suspension help
> i have a 55 camieo
> the springs sit on top of the axles
> how can i drop the truck but still make it look realistic?
> *


put the springs under the axels and if not low enouph do blocks...just like 1:1 shit lol


----------



## undead white boy

cool thanks


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 14 2008, 03:56 AM~11341126
> *anyone know if u can put the ls elco front on the 78 elco kit?
> *


mini did one before.... it takes some time and work.. but anything can be done  the homie twinn had a clip for the SS elcamino kit but i dunno if he still makes them....


----------



## boskeeter

what do you guys do with the foil once you fold it aorund to the inside?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@Aug 16 2008, 09:32 AM~11358512
> *what do you guys do with the foil once you fold it aorund to the inside?
> *


trim it


----------



## mcloven

need some hobby links


----------



## edd713

what u guys use to cut open the door of the model?


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by edd713_@Aug 18 2008, 01:09 AM~11369499
> *what u guys use to cut open the door of the model?
> *



x acto hobby knife


----------



## edd713

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 18 2008, 11:24 AM~11372276
> *x acto hobby knife
> *


will the small one work


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by edd713_@Aug 18 2008, 12:09 AM~11369499
> *what u guys use to cut open the door of the model?
> *




i turn the blade over on my xacto knife and use the back side to "score" the lines...once i do that a couple times, i think cut it with Sewing Thread.


----------



## customcoupe68

is anybody interested in providing a "step by step" on how to make a functional "working top?"?


----------



## kykustoms

damn that top is tight show us how u did it...one for a truck would be cool


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol..one for a truck.

must BE a truck guy....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 19 2008, 05:59 AM~11379942
> *lol..one for a truck.
> 
> must BE a truck guy....
> *



who jake? i heard he likes pintos. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

beans maybe....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 19 2008, 01:10 PM~11381574
> *beans maybe....
> *



:roflmao: them to.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 18 2008, 07:25 PM~11375100
> *is anybody interested in providing a "step by step" on how to make a functional "working top?"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



whos is that? and we need more pics!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

BIGBODY EDDIES...ILL GET THE TOPIC FOR YA.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=327968&st=220


----------



## kykustoms

id like to build a pinto like the one smokie drives in friday lol


----------



## customcoupe68

back to the topic......WOULD ANYBODY BE WILLING TO PROVIDE A STEP BY STEP on how to BUILD the working top?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 20 2008, 12:02 PM~11392162
> *back to the topic......WOULD ANYBODY BE WILLING TO PROVIDE A STEP BY STEP on how to BUILD the working top?
> *


x2 I would like to see that too... :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

anyone has used the testors inca gold color? how does it look and are these paints anygood. im looking for a gold color like that but not kandy. thanx


----------



## PINK86REGAL

also does anyone know if the big pegasus wires (23's i think) will fit on the rear on a 90's chevy dually wells?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 22 2008, 03:12 PM~11412761
> *also does anyone know if the big pegasus wires (23's i think) will fit on the rear on a 90's chevy dually wells?
> *


they should fit just fine unless ur talkin bout the front. u have to cut the wheel wells out if ur trying to lower it..hope that helpd


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 22 2008, 01:26 PM~11412847
> *they should fit just fine unless ur talkin bout the front. u have to cut the wheel wells out if ur trying to lower it..hope that helpd
> *



thanx. yea i wanna use the big ones for the back and smaller nes for the front so it can lay.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

if your aiming for the ground with 23"s, it wont happen..but if its sitting a lil low, yeah, should fit ok.

this is a set of 4 hoppin hydro's 20" on the 90's chevy dually. it dont sit as low as i wished but---hell with it.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

shit me!! damn yours looks good. i dont care if it dont lay frame. i usually dont like ANYTHING that aint a lowrider but i wanna do an old dually i have here. wanting 2 put big wires and make it sit pretty low


----------



## SlammdSonoma

forgot the sweet ass front end on it as well. This one might actuallt get a repaint, the more i look at it, the less & less i like the blue on it--thinkin maybe a 2 tone or somethin.


----------



## kykustoms

u can make the dualleys lay rocker on 24s if u cut the tops off and raise em even with the top of the bed heres a pic of one i did


----------



## [email protected]

them damn dynasty boyz showin off again! 

just playin fellas! 

if you re-paint it bry, do it kandy red on top and kandy orange on bottom :biggrin: 

the only reason i say that,is cause i just painted and cleared a sub box with that combo and its fresh in my head! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

imagine that, your still high off the fumes boy...need to go lay down 'fore ya hurt yourself. :biggrin: 

And if Dynasty isnt showin off, then something a major fuckin miss yanno


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 22 2008, 02:49 PM~11413049
> *forgot the sweet ass front end on it as well.  This one might actuallt get a repaint, the more i look at it, the less & less i like the blue on it--thinkin maybe a 2 tone or somethin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks like a CTS front end


----------



## g-body lowlow

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 24 2008, 08:05 AM~11423669
> *looks like a CTS front end
> *


It is.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeppers..off the uptown caddy kit...hated the kit soo much that i screwed the paint job up intentionally so i could cut the front end off..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke

I need help identifying this truck.
Make, model, and year?

















Thanks in advance and upon reply...


----------



## BigPoppa

60s dodge


----------



## ntapia

i want to know where can i get a monte carlo ls front please let me know thanks


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by ntapia_@Aug 24 2008, 03:18 PM~11425290
> *i want to know where can i get a monte carlo ls front please let me know thanks
> *



i think scale dreams got ya bro


www.scaledreams.com
www.scalelows.com


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 24 2008, 01:06 PM~11424645
> *I need help identifying this truck.
> Make, model, and year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance and upon reply...
> *



im not good with DODGES but im going with a 1963 Dodge


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Aug 24 2008, 11:48 AM~11424323
> *It is.
> *





sweeet


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 24 2008, 02:06 PM~11424645
> *I need help identifying this truck.
> Make, model, and year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance and upon reply...
> *


goin by the pics you cant really tell the exact year, but it is a mid 60s dodge sweptline, probably a d-100


----------



## Bogyoke

BigPoppa, customcoupe68, spikekid999,

Thanks for the info! That got me closer to the true ID.


----------



## spikekid999

if you wanna find more pics/info on them trucks go to sweptline.org


----------



## Bogyoke

Whoa, great, thanks!


----------



## spikekid999

no prob. im the biggest mopar guy on here :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

theres one of them down the street from my gmas house...them thangs is UGLLYYY!!!! well just the front lights anyway...


----------



## Bogyoke

Haha, true, but I want to build this or build up a die cast of one of these if available.
My dad's old navy truck.


----------



## spikekid999

as far as i know they dont make any die casts or kits of these trucks. i got a 69 sweptline out back (1:1) that i started workin on but after i found out how rotted it was i gave up. but i would love to find another 69-71 sweptline as they got the best lookin front ends


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i mean the lights look like this lol

:wow:


----------



## spikekid999

on the early 60s ones they do. the late 60s dont


----------



## texasfunk

lol..i love these trucks! they got one at one of the local salvage yards..im thinking bout getting it as another project..the guy wants 500 fo it! has litle rust and a 440!


----------



## spikekid999

thats what i was plannin on puttin in mine. i have a bunch of bad ass plans i wanna do to one, just gotta find one in good shape. i know where theres one sittin. not sure of the condition thought but looks fairly good from the road. its on an empty lot with a camper and 2 boats. left a note a couple years ago but never heard from the owner


----------



## texasfunk

yea..some ppl hate to get rid of old cars..even though they just let them rot. this guys is cleaning up his yard..getting alot of cas crushed..he said its goin as well if it dnt sell!


----------



## spikekid999

BUY IT!! then put it on sweptline.org if you dont want it. id get it, but texas is a lil far for me


----------



## darkside customs

I have a quick question. Im sure its probably been asked before, but here goes. I heard that you can use liquid plummer to strip chrome plated parts. Is this true? And will it hurt the plastic??


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 25 2008, 10:43 AM~11431227
> *I have a quick question. Im sure its probably been asked before, but here goes. I heard that you can use liquid plummer to strip chrome plated parts. Is this true? And will it hurt the plastic??
> *




ive never heard that.....it might work...try it!


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 25 2008, 09:43 AM~11431227
> *I have a quick question. Im sure its probably been asked before, but here goes. I heard that you can use liquid plummer to strip chrome plated parts. Is this true? And will it hurt the plastic??
> *


Try it and tell us. Or stick with what we know and use Easy Off oven cleaner, Purple Power degreaser, brake fluid. Bleach works pretty good on chrome too.


----------



## darkside customs

I guess I could use a spare part and test it and see what happens. I will let ya know.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

doesnt that bleech white shit work as well?


----------



## edd713

what kind of wire you guys use for the motor


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i use phone wire, or anything i can find thats electrical...inside of old phones--ive even tore apart an old fax machine just to get the wiring out of it...just look around, different gauge wire is used everywhere on a model.


----------



## kykustoms

if u have any ps2 or any other wired controler they work good for spark plugs


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

depending on the kit i have removed some chrome with 91% alchohol and a soft toothbrush.just soak overnight. uffin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 27 2008, 05:50 PM~11453882
> *if u have any ps2 or any other wired controler they work good for spark plugs
> *


hey thanks for the tip. i just pull a PS1 controller apart and theres 8 different colors of wire in the cord! :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 27 2008, 04:23 PM~11454207
> *hey thanks for the tip. i just pull a PS1 controller apart and theres 8 different colors of wire in the cord! :cheesy:
> *


yea i smashed a few gettin pissed when i couldnt win when i was younger lmao and noticed all the color wires :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, and the xbox controllers have a wire mesh around the wires...could pose as a braided line for a 1/20 or bigger maybe.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ps2 have a LOT of them, in odd colors like mint green, pink, black, baby blue, etc...just a bit bigger than what i use NOW. i did use them and still have them if anyone wants them.


----------



## edd713

thanx for the tip of were to get the wires


----------



## spikekid999

heres the wire i got from my controller. there was a mesh around out but i fucked it up taking it off the wires,,,o well


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 27 2008, 09:54 PM~11455631
> *heres the wire i got from my controller. there was a mesh around out but i fucked it up taking it off the wires,,,o well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats alot of wire man! im off to fuck up one of my old controlers! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

hell ya it is, and the good thing is all the colors for different color themed rides


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 27 2008, 06:17 PM~11455273
> *ps2 have a LOT of them, in odd colors like mint green, pink, black, baby blue, etc...just a bit bigger than what i use NOW. i did use them and still have them if anyone wants them.
> *



ill take them


----------



## undead white boy

would it be worth the time to build a ps3 and send it off for casting?
who would actually buy some?
how much would be a reasonable price for it?


----------



## spikekid999

make one,cast it yourself, and if theres any intreset start makin em


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## old low&slo

does anybody know of any good websites besides ebay that would have good
reference pics and maybe info like firing orders etc. for 1-1 cars ??


----------



## spikekid999

i think RO had some good pics of firing orders


----------



## g-body lowlow

ima do a 66 chevelle but i cant find any on cardomain can anyone help?


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Sep 1 2008, 08:27 PM~11493082
> *ima do a 66 chevelle but i cant find any on cardomain can anyone help?
> *


ebay motors is a great place for reference pics.. Theres always alot of good close ups..


----------



## raystrey

anyone here usa a badger airbrush?

if so what exactlly is the bee's wax for and how is it applied??????


----------



## PINK86REGAL

whats the best way to stretch the 520's. actually the tires stretch but the whitewall pops off. anyone? thanx in advance


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by old low&slo+Sep 1 2008, 12:34 PM~11490134-->
> 
> 
> 
> does anybody know of any good websites besides ebay that would have good
> reference pics and maybe info like firing orders etc. for 1-1 cars ??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-g-body lowlow_@Sep 1 2008, 07:27 PM~11493082
> *ima do a 66 chevelle but i cant find any on cardomain can anyone help?
> *



GOOGLE


----------



## pancho1969

what kind of paint do i use to paint white walls ?


----------



## spikekid999

white


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 2 2008, 01:27 PM~11498689
> *white
> *


 :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

:biggrin: i know im a smartass sometimes lol


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 2 2008, 12:54 PM~11498449
> *what kind of paint do i use to paint white walls ?
> *


white acrylic. Petroleum based like old testors won't dry. Maybe the whitewall pens for 1:1 might work too?


----------



## spikekid999

i use testors paint on raised white letters and aint had a problem


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 2 2008, 04:04 PM~11500116
> *white acrylic.  Petroleum based like old testors won't dry.  Maybe the whitewall pens for 1:1 might work too?
> *


----------



## g-body lowlow

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 1 2008, 11:20 PM~11495117
> *ebay motors is a great place for reference pics.. Theres always alot of good close ups..
> *


thanks homie i should have tought of that


----------



## g-body lowlow

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 2 2008, 10:22 AM~11497226
> *GOOGLE
> *


 :uh: :thumbsdown: :nono: 
you dont think i already tried that


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 2 2008, 06:04 PM~11500116
> *white acrylic.  Petroleum based like old testors won't dry.  Maybe the whitewall pens for 1:1 might work too?
> *


You can use the old Testors Petroleum based paints IF you let the tires soak in bleach white just like the resin bodys. That will pull most of the oils from the rubber which is what reacts with the paints.


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 2 2008, 01:20 AM~11495117
> *ebay motors is a great place for reference pics.. Theres always alot of good close ups..
> *


thanks rick
and actually your right checked it out the other day. I did not realize how good the pics are on cars in ebay motors. thanks for the help sir :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 2 2008, 09:30 AM~11496790
> *whats the best way to stretch the 520's. actually the tires stretch but the whitewall pops off. anyone? thanx in advance
> *


???


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 3 2008, 07:45 AM~11505797
> *???
> *


knead it real good, get it real warm and pull it real careful or it will snap


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 3 2008, 09:18 AM~11506395
> *knead it real good, get it real warm and pull it real careful or it will snap
> *



sorry but what is knead? get it warm like sticking it warm water? just the whitewall or u think i should stick the whole tire with w/w. thanx alot for your help


----------



## raystrey

anyone know where I can get good impala interior reference pics. need to print out some to cut up and do inserts for a 62 impala and a 59.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 3 2008, 09:26 AM~11506444
> *anyone know where I can get good impala interior reference pics. need to print out some to cut up and do inserts for a 62 impala and a 59.
> *


have you tried carnut and google


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Sep 2 2008, 07:58 PM~11502290
> *:uh:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:
> you dont think i already tried that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


carnut?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 3 2008, 09:25 AM~11506433
> *sorry but what is knead?  get it warm like sticking it warm water? just the whitewall or u think i should stick the whole tire with w/w. thanx alot for your help
> *


knead like you knead bread. Put the tire on and work the whitewall and test fit as you go


----------



## Bogyoke

deleted


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 1 2008, 11:34 AM~11490134
> *does anybody know of any good websites besides ebay that would have good
> reference pics and maybe info like firing orders etc. for 1-1 cars ??
> *


Which type car? This might narrow the search.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 3 2008, 11:46 AM~11507455
> *knead like you knead bread.  Put the tire on and work the whitewall and test fit as you go
> *



thanx alot!! imma do that 2day


----------



## ThaRookie

I have a GN that ive been tryin to make into a regal but im havin a really hard time with the hood. I used a piece of plastic to fill in the hole after i cut out the scoop, used filler, and sanded it but the lines dont look right. And suggestions or pics would be appreciated. Thanx


----------



## undead white boy

what year is the lincoln at the beginning of this vid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lykzEEAohJY


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 8 2008, 03:49 PM~11550659
> *what year is the lincoln at the beginning of this vid
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lykzEEAohJY
> *


late 60s


----------



## chris mineer

QUOTE(old low&slo @ Sep 1 2008, 12:34 PM) 
does anybody know of any good websites besides ebay that would have good
reference pics and maybe info like firing orders etc. for 1-1 cars ??

try.. www.streetsourcemag.com


----------



## undead white boy

dose anyone know a site that i can find this marilyn manson's car?
tried google and only found out that he and dita are not togeather anymore
thats it


----------



## phatras

its a 69
http://www.webridestv.com/showvideo.aspx?video=11038
a vid with some nice shoots of it..
also some pics of snoops lincoln.. 

theres some hardtop kits out there but there not cheap..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 1 2008, 09:34 AM~11490134
> *does anybody know of any good websites besides ebay that would have good
> reference pics and maybe info like firing orders etc. for 1-1 cars ??
> *


http://www.summitracing.com/streetandstrip...rts_firing.htm#

i use this


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 8 2008, 11:42 PM~11555384
> *its a 69
> http://www.webridestv.com/showvideo.aspx?video=11038
> a vid with some nice shoots of it..
> also some pics of snoops lincoln..
> 
> theres some hardtop kits out there but there not cheap..
> *



thanks bro
any idea where i can find these kits
besides evilbay
also how much are they going for


----------



## phatras

They go for pretty good money.. The 69 was an annual never reissued so its ganna be pricey..The pone on evilbay is at 70 with time left.. ebay is a good price guide.. You can look for some of the other year hardtop kits.. 61, 65, and 67. Are all years they made hardtops in.. There a little different but will work for a good looking replica..


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 9 2008, 12:14 PM~11558775
> *They go for pretty good money.. The 69 was an annual never reissued so its ganna be pricey..The pone on evilbay is at 70 with time left.. ebay is a good price guide..  You can look for some of the other year hardtop kits.. 61, 65, and 67. Are all years they made hardtops in.. There a little different but will work for a good looking replica..
> *



what year is the hard top your selling?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

anyone know how to make an uptop? not a workin one but just for show?


----------



## phatras

i have a 65


----------



## raystrey

Anyone have pics of a set of pegasus 1301's already put together??


never seen an actual set on a model.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

most my rides do, go look in my topic. my 67 has them, my 59 has them, and my 56 bel air also has them, and my 62.


----------



## undead white boy

ok im planning on doing a 94-96 four door big body
what do i do to make it a brougham


----------



## raystrey

I know there are various versions of the 1950 chevy truck out there. anyone know what the differnce is as far as accesories??

also what type of wheels it come swith. I want to do one with artillary type wheels.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 10 2008, 10:58 AM~11567223
> *I know there are various versions of the 1950 chevy truck out there. anyone know what the differnce is as far as accesories??
> 
> also what type of wheels it come swith. I want to do one with artillary type wheels.
> *


i know i have 2 coca cola ones and they bring the flat rims with the chrome moons caps in the middle


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 3 2008, 11:22 PM~11512319
> *Which type car? This might narrow the search.
> *




google


----------



## Bogyoke

my thoughts exactly.


----------



## MTX686

For the 4 door big body caddy from beto, do i use the impala ss kit? Will the lowrider impala kit work?


----------



## spikekid999

yup you need a 90s impala to finish it


----------



## MTX686

Thanks!


----------



## spikekid999

no prob homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

where do i get stuff gold plated?


----------



## spikekid999

who can make me a few decals. i need one for my shop and 2 for the shop truck that says "Spikes Chop Shop"


----------



## MTX686

i know this has been asked many times butwhat do i use to strip paint off models?

Brake fluid?

And i only have walmart around, a picture would help!


THANKS!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2008, 03:41 PM~11559566
> *anyone know how to make an uptop? not a workin one but just for show?
> *


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Sep 14 2008, 05:46 PM~11600438
> *i know this has been asked many times butwhat do i use to strip paint off models?
> 
> Brake fluid?
> 
> And i only have walmart around, a picture would help!
> THANKS!
> *


bingo


----------



## MTX686

Thanks!


----------



## spikekid999

no prob bro


----------



## texasfunk

ok..i got a painting prob! i have a bed from a promo dually..i scuffed it..and primed it..then i painted it..and it has a maroonish tint from the plastic!!! the cab is from a snap kit..and came out good..wht happened with the bed though?


----------



## spikekid999

did you use the same primer on the bed that you used on the cab?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 14 2008, 09:39 PM~11602005
> *ok..i got a painting prob! i have a bed from a promo dually..i scuffed it..and primed it..then i painted it..and it has a maroonish tint from the plastic!!! the cab is from a snap kit..and came out good..wht happened with the bed though?
> *


same thing happened here, i just painted over it and it came out fine


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Sep 14 2008, 08:41 PM~11602019-->
> 
> 
> 
> did you use the same primer on the bed that you used on the cab?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea..i used a thick build filler primer..then light sand..and paint..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 14 2008, 08:42 PM~11602034
> *same thing happened here, i just painted over it and it came out fine
> *


yea.i have painted over it a few times...and its still red.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

o... well mines color is actually red so i guess i just cant see it..


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 14 2008, 09:39 PM~11602005
> *ok..i got a painting prob! i have a bed from a promo dually..i scuffed it..and primed it..then i painted it..and it has a maroonish tint from the plastic!!! the cab is from a snap kit..and came out good..wht happened with the bed though?
> *


I don't think it'll matter what you do the red will always bleed through. A good rule is if it's molded in red paint it red or a dark color.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

are any model mags any good? i havent looked at one in like 10years! im really only into lowrider models so i was wondering if theres one more into lows like lrm bicycle was


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2008, 01:41 PM~11559566
> *anyone know how to make an uptop? not a workin one but just for show?
> *


for what?


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 15 2008, 05:48 AM~11604993
> *are any model mags any good? i havent looked at one in like 10years! im really only into lowrider models so i was wondering if theres one more into lows like lrm  bicycle was
> *


For LRs, LRB was it. 

Other U.S. car mags are which include LRs occasionally;
Model Cars Magazine
Scale Auto
Car Modeler
Fine Scale Modeler


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

any idea how to keep a trunk closed under pressure? like a lock or latch or something to hold it down..


----------



## texasfunk

try like the tailgates on model trucks..put a small pice of plast in the middle of the jamb in between the tail lights..put a piece on tube or wire on the trunk..and drill a hole in the plastic..a lil bit smaller than the wire. try tht..worked for me.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whaa?


----------



## texasfunk

look at ur tailgate on ur dually..doesnt it have pins on the outer edges to hold onto the bed?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

o...

well nevermind, i figured a more realistic way to do it [no offense intended towards you]


----------



## texasfunk

no prob homie.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 15 2008, 05:44 PM~11610030
> *For LRs, LRB was it.
> 
> Other U.S. car mags are which include LRs occasionally;
> Model Cars Magazine
> Scale Auto
> Car Modeler
> Fine Scale Modeler
> *



thanx alot homie!! now which one of these is proally best 2 get? suscribe....


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 17 2008, 08:25 AM~11624385
> *thanx alot homie!! now which one of these is proally best 2 get? suscribe....
> *


Scale Auto and Model Cars are both good mags


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 17 2008, 11:03 AM~11625815
> *Scale Auto and Model Cars are both good mags
> *


thanx


----------



## mcloven

can this be saved


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 17 2008, 09:25 PM~11630813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can this be saved
> *


do u have the front end?


----------



## mcloven

no but i can get this car cheep
like free


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 17 2008, 09:43 PM~11631000
> *no but i can get this car cheep
> like free
> *


hmm..idk what use it'd be without the fron clip..prolly just for parts..unless u gt something simialar tht has the back fkd up n mold it on..


----------



## mcloven

maby a 70 impala or 76 caprice clip


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 17 2008, 09:56 PM~11631160
> *maby a 70 impala or 76 caprice clip
> *


maybe somethin like tht yea..


----------



## spikekid999

anything can be saved, just depends how much work you wanna put into it


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 17 2008, 08:56 PM~11631160
> *maby a 70 impala or 76 caprice clip
> *


that would be a cool conversion, 76 sport roof


----------



## g-body lowlow

who made the 300 peterbilt i wanna show it to my dad cause he has been a truck driver his whole life and he loves all that and i was thinking of makin one for him anyone got any pics of it?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Sep 18 2008, 10:16 AM~11634024
> *who made the 300 peterbilt i wanna show it to my dad cause he has been a truck driver his whole life and he loves all that and i was thinking of makin one for him anyone got any pics of it?
> *


Look in MrBiggs topic he's the one who built it.


----------



## g-body lowlow

iight thnx homie


----------



## spikekid999

what do you guys use to polish out your paints? i dont have a polishin kit, and honestly dont plan on it. how good does mothers wax work? id try the #2 plastic polish but cant find our bottle


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ive used mothers on mine after i polished it, works real good, just dont get it in the cracks..


----------



## PINK86REGAL

whats the best glue u guys use for stuff like glueing the wheels and stuff like that needs 2 hold real good and wnt frost it like crazy glue


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 19 2008, 09:18 AM~11643726
> *whats the best glue u guys use for stuff like glueing the wheels and stuff like that needs 2 hold real good and wnt frost it like crazy glue
> *


Pink, this is what i use, Model Master Liquid cement for plastic models, this glue works real good on all plastics, dries hard, easy to put on with the pointed tip, and is outstanding on windshields, it won't frost up like super glues. Most hobby stores carry it, but i get mine at MicroMark.com


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Sep 19 2008, 09:34 AM~11643882
> *Pink, this is what i use, Model Master Liquid cement for plastic models, this glue works real good on all plastics, dries hard, easy to put on with the pointed tip, and is outstanding on windshields, it won't frost up like super glues. Most hobby stores carry it, but i get mine at MicroMark.com
> 
> 
> *


thanx bear


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 19 2008, 09:43 AM~11643944
> *thanx bear
> *


U Welcome


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 19 2008, 10:48 AM~11643470
> *ive used mothers on mine after i polished it, works real good, just dont get it in the cracks..
> *


you use mother after you polish, or to poilsh?


----------



## spikekid999

:uh: server


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 19 2008, 01:36 PM~11644341
> *you use mother after you polish, or to poilsh?
> *



i would recemend buying a polishing kit from www.blackgold.com, and i use scratch remover wax from mothers


----------



## spikekid999

eh my paint is fine the way it is then lol. not like im buildin show wining shit here lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL

looking for a bright nice yellow. not a highlighter yellow but something bright and nice. testors,tamiya hok??? anyone


----------



## rexzilla_03

if i remember correctly i think hok had a nice metallic yellow, but not sure about that, anyway i got a question, i used testors spray enamel, stupid choice i know i know, the paint in some spots are nice, but in areas its kind of rough, but the problem is need to wet sand it, and the paint still hasnt dried, its driving me crazy, is there a method where i can get it to dry rather quickly so i can get this thing done finally?


----------



## spikekid999

ive heard of people using dehidrators. the clear i use takes forever to dry but i have one of those clamp lights on my desk and i realized that it puts out a quit a bit of heat so i stick my parts under that for a few hours and it drys really good


----------



## rexzilla_03

really? thats awesome i have a few since i have a lizard, also, how is the testors lacquer sprays? any good?


----------



## spikekid999

the testors laqures is good shit


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rexzilla_03_@Sep 22 2008, 07:44 PM~11670554
> *if i remember correctly i think hok had a nice metallic yellow, but not sure about that, anyway i got a question, i used testors spray enamel, stupid choice i know i know, the paint in some spots are nice, but in areas its kind of rough, but the problem is need to wet sand it, and the paint still hasnt dried, its driving me crazy, is there a method where i can get it to dry rather quickly so i can get this thing done finally?
> *



did u primer it?


----------



## spikekid999

whats the best styreen to use for vinyl top trim?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 23 2008, 12:38 PM~11676203
> *whats the best styreen to use for vinyl top trim?
> *


the thin small kind that you can bend


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 18 2008, 06:33 PM~11639059
> *what do you guys use to polish out your paints? i dont have a polishin kit, and honestly dont plan on it. how good does mothers wax work? id try the #2 plastic polish but cant find our bottle
> *


I use Meguire's show car glaze #2 and #7. Get a polishing kit though, lot faster to remove orange peel than trying to rub it out


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 23 2008, 02:46 PM~11676261
> *the thin small kind that you can bend
> *


anything spacific? half round? size? i wanna had a vinyl top to my hearse


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 23 2008, 12:53 PM~11676333
> *anything spacific? half round? size? i wanna had a vinyl top to my hearse
> *


Dunno, I buy a bunch of different sizes and types and use whatever looks right. Either take the model with you with some reference pics to the hobby shop and pick it out or wing it. Real small plastic rod would probably look best


----------



## VintageTin

i know this has nothing to do with models but i have a question about the fourm. Ive been a member for 35 days now and i am still not able to choose my own avatar or update my profile information. in the help section it states that u cannot do that unless u have been a member for atleast thirty days. is there something im doing wrong?? any info would be much appriceated!


----------



## VintageTin

Never mind i figured it out. Thanks anyways


----------



## dink

does anyone know where I can find some spoke rims to fit the 1:12 scale 57 chevy :biggrin:


----------



## VintageTin

> _Originally posted by dink_@Sep 26 2008, 07:38 PM~11710475
> *does anyone  know where I can find some spoke rims to fit the 1:12 scale 57 chevy :biggrin:
> *


www.scaledreams.com  
or search ebay


----------



## undead white boy

i need a site for pikes peak race vehicals
i tried google and got coverage pics
but i need upclose pics


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dink_@Sep 26 2008, 08:38 PM~11710475
> *does anyone  know where I can find some spoke rims to fit the 1:12 scale 57 chevy :biggrin:
> *



PM MR 1/16th he might have somethin cuz he fucks with that big shit


----------



## phat97yukon

Im wondering the best way to 2 tone flock a interior ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

masking tape?


----------



## boskeeter

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 27 2008, 12:27 PM~11714216
> *masking tape?
> *


werd, mask off one color, lay that down, then once the glue is dried, mask off the color you just laid down and do the other?

and for you guys that use the createx paints, when using a pearl, do you do a coat of clear before the foil? i asked about the clear once before and was told to wetsand after i clear, so wondering if i should do a coat of clear before i foil it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@Sep 28 2008, 12:00 AM~11717857
> *werd, mask off one color, lay that down, then once the glue is dried, mask off the color you just laid down and do the other?
> 
> and for you guys that use the createx paints, when using a pearl, do you do a coat of clear before the foil? i asked about the clear once before and was told to wetsand after i clear, so wondering if i should do a coat of clear before i foil it
> *


wait no no no. that would pull it off... use paper n cut it like masking tape...then just cover what u dont want that color


----------



## texasfunk

well..iwuld mask off one part first..then do the unmasked area..let it dry realgood...then lay glue on the second part..and flock..then blow off the excess tht kuld have gotten on the first color.


----------



## pancho1969

WHEN I DO MINE I USE THE PAINT AS THE ADHESIVE. I DRAW ON THE DESIGN WITH PENCEL THEN ADD PAINT VERY CAREFULLY ONE COLOR AND FLOCKING AT A TIME.


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 28 2008, 01:14 AM~11718674
> *WHEN I DO MINE I USE THE PAINT AS THE ADHESIVE. I DRAW ON THE DESIGN WITH PENCEL THEN ADD PAINT VERY CAREFULLY  ONE COLOR AND FLOCKING AT A TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 28 2008, 01:14 AM~11718674
> *WHEN I DO MINE I USE THE PAINT AS THE ADHESIVE. I DRAW ON THE DESIGN WITH PENCEL THEN ADD PAINT VERY CAREFULLY  ONE COLOR AND FLOCKING AT A TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man u do some serious flocking!! no matter what i always have some flocking that will fall off if car is tilted hard. i dunno if i put 2 much or what. that interior above came out fuckin perfect!!!


----------



## Bogyoke

*pancho1969*, That is a mutha flocking great technique! :biggrin: 

Do you match the flocking color with the paint/adhesive or does this matter? I wonder if I can use Future for this purpose...


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke+Sep 28 2008, 08:03 AM~11719287-->
> 
> 
> 
> *pancho1969*, That is a mutha flocking great technique!  :biggrin:
> 
> Do you match the flocking color with the paint/adhesive or does this matter? I wonder if I can use Future for this purpose...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^ yes pick a color as close as possible to flocking color
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Sep 28 2008, 05:50 AM~11718948
> *man u do some serious flocking!! no matter what i always have some flocking that will fall off if car is tilted hard. i dunno if i put 2 much or what. that interior above came out fuckin perfect!!!
> *


after you put a good amount of paint apply flocking then shake off 
extra


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 28 2008, 06:57 PM~11722759
> *^^ yes pick a color as close as possible to flocking color
> after you put a good amount of paint apply flocking then shake off
> extra
> *


and as R.O. told me don't forget the strainer


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 28 2008, 07:02 PM~11722804
> *and as R.O. told me don't forget the strainer
> *


i dont use a strainer just poor it on then shake off it will only stick were the wet paint is


----------



## spikekid999

ok i got a super hopper chassis today. when i went to take it outta the package one of the bottons fell out, tried to put it back in but it dont wanna stay in, could i put a dab of glue on it or would that fuck it up?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i dont think glue will fuck it up either way that switch u can get it real cheap and a autoparts or radioshack.


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 1 2008, 06:32 AM~11747809
> *i dont think glue will fuck it up either way that switch u can get it real cheap and a autoparts or radioshack.
> *


yup radioshack got 'em all day, but you should upgrade to the 6 prong switches and refer to the wiring diagram in here


----------



## spikekid999

why upgrade to a 6 prong?

also the wires are soldered on, and i dont have a soldering gun, and im not gonna get one just for this


----------



## kenny

A soldering iron is cheap and very handy to have. Those switches make each motor reversible in his drawing.


----------



## spikekid999

ok another question for you hopper guys, will it work if i put the motor this way for the front? i tried both motors in the trunk and its too much wieght for the back


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 2 2008, 12:41 AM~11757035
> *ok another question for you hopper guys, will it work if i put the motor this way for the front? i tried both motors in the trunk and its too much wieght for the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im sure that would be fine homie..but try somewhere where u can hide it and use your interior..sideways under the dash or something..


----------



## spikekid999

wont fit under the dash, too big


----------



## spikekid999

ok on my hopper, can i run it with a 9V batt, or is that too much?


----------



## MTX686

does anyone have pictures of a 80s monte carlo with front tilt? I need to see how do to the hinge


----------



## spikekid999

will flat black get glossy under clear?


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 2 2008, 05:28 PM~11763141
> *will flat black get glossy under clear?
> *



YUP! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

does it look like gloss black or semi gloss? gotta do teh roof on my hearse and dont have and semi gloss lol


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 2 2008, 05:44 PM~11763281
> *does it look like gloss black or semi gloss? gotta do teh roof on my hearse and dont have and semi gloss lol
> *


it will have a glossy look
just go get some simigloss and call it a day bro


----------



## las_crucez

anybody ever try the plastic welder? I saw one at a hobby shop in florida but I was broke and I havn't seen one yet. I tried "welding" plastic today with a lighter and Xacto knife and it worked pretty good!


----------



## texasfunk

on the flat black..they got flat primer..or satin primer..try tht homie...


----------



## spikekid999

ive got a can of the 99 cent shit and i dont have semi gloss like i need and was woundering if it would work to use that flat and clear over it


----------



## texasfunk

i dont think it'd look right with regular clear over it..just flat black it..it'll look good just like tht...


----------



## spikekid999

i want more of a semi gloss look


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 2 2008, 08:57 PM~11764482
> *i want more of a semi gloss look
> *


hmm..get u a can of semi-gloss clear..tht should work well..


----------



## spikekid999

then i mid as well just get a can of semigloss black lol. ill have to try it on a piece of scrap 1st


----------



## texasfunk

does anyone kno if anyone makes these?


----------



## undead white boy

don't think so but shouldnt be hard to fab up


----------



## josh 78

Ineed helb by this pumps,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

what is the technig for this one i wont cange it for my plastic pumps cann any one help me or have pics..thanxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MTX686

^^^^ What?


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by josh 78+Oct 4 2008, 05:49 AM~11776116-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ineed helb by this pumps,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> what is the technig for this one i wont cange it for my plastic pumps cann any one help me or have pics..thanxxxxxxxxx
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to see a set up in place for an example? see pics below by *Project59*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Project59_@Aug 27 2007, 06:57 AM~8649347
> *. . .
> 
> And finally plumbed and pressed!
> *


----------



## josh 78

ya man this is ahat i mean thanx.............


----------



## Bogyoke

cool, glad that was useful. There are plenty more pictures of different setups on the forums here.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 4 2008, 04:18 PM~11778117
> *ya man this is ahat i mean thanx.............
> *


you do realize the pics he post was an air bag setup? and the pic you posted was of 4 hydro pumps


----------



## Bogyoke

oh shit, that's true. 
*josh 78*, there are more picture examples here on these forums


----------



## rexzilla_03

whats a good aerosol paint to use since hok cant be located around my area and have to order online anyways, ive been looking at alsa paints, amazing colors, anyone use it and have good results? how many ounces are the cans, i need something to hold me over til i get good with my badger air brush


----------



## spikekid999

testors laqures are awsome paints, and they just added new colors to there line!!


----------



## rexzilla_03

ya i saw that, but i mean have you seen alsa's colors? there expensive tho, 40 bucks a can i just dont know how many ounces


----------



## spikekid999

never heard of em


----------



## rexzilla_03

http://www.alsacorp.com/killercans.htm and look at all the nice colors


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

anyone ever made a 68 grand prix?


----------



## rexzilla_03

what the best way of doing spark plug wires, ive tried and tried but i cant get them to stick to the head, anyone got good pictures of how they do theres? thanks guys


----------



## spikekid999

drill out the plug holes so the wire can go inside it


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 5 2008, 06:54 PM~11785621
> *anyone ever made a 68 grand prix?
> *


Don't think so


----------



## rexzilla_03

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 5 2008, 07:40 PM~11786115
> *drill out the plug holes so the wire can go inside it
> *


i used a small safety pin and plyers to push through worked great, but as for the distributor, do you make your own? seems like the regular one is too small to put holes in


----------



## spikekid999

you can either try n drill out the dizzy, or buy i pre-wired one from phatras


----------



## rexzilla_03

well shit haha, thanks for the tips tho man


----------



## g-body lowlow

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Oct 2 2008, 08:36 PM~11764866
> *does anyone kno if anyone makes these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got these made by pegases


----------



## grimreaper69

what would be the best way to replicate the color of the box art revell 64 impala lowrider? they call it dark pearl magenta, but i can't find it anywhere. would i just shoot some model master magenta over a black base then a coat of pearl clear?


----------



## undead white boy

i need tips on how to make a body kit for a audi R8


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 11 2008, 04:19 PM~11839157
> *i need tips on how to make a body kit for a audi R8
> *


I forgot who did it but a few people have made body kits on here. I tried on a s10 i made awhile back. I would just start bending some styrene around the wheel wells and lower body parts and go from there.


----------



## g-body lowlow

for those of you that have made lecabs what boot did you use


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 13 2008, 05:25 AM~11847727
> *
> *


lol wtf u doin on this side ni99a lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 13 2008, 01:09 PM~11849123
> *lol wtf u doin on this side ni99a lol
> *



i was thinkin the same thing............... must be drunk from the jags win and lost his way or some shit :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how do u use squadron putty and how long does it usually take to dry?


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 6 2008, 05:29 PM~11795554
> *you can either try n drill out the dizzy, or buy i pre-wired one from phatras
> *



or go get you some brass tube that matches the size of the dizzy(sorroy for stealing your word spike can't remember how to spell right now) and use that stuff the wires in it glue the wire ends and the dizzy to the block and boom instant wired dizzy


----------



## Roadkill2525

Who has built the AMT '70 Monte Carlo? What are some things that need to be corrected?


----------



## undead white boy

did they ever make a real 55 cameo ice cream truck?


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Roadkill2525_@Oct 15 2008, 04:13 PM~11872720
> *Who has built the AMT '70 Monte Carlo? What are some things that need to be corrected?
> *


i have and im sure alot of people on here have...if i remember correctly its a pretty good kit but it has been prolly 10 years since i built one lol


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 15 2008, 04:19 PM~11872810
> *did they ever make a real 55 cameo ice cream truck?
> *


Cameo refers to the bed only


----------



## Diamond502

Wheres LowAndBeyond?


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 15 2008, 07:06 PM~11875461
> *Cameo refers to the bed only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Diggin that truck 



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rexzilla_03

who makes a realistic looking distributor like the replicas and minitures of maryland? ive searched everywhere for those ones and cant find them so i figured they dont make them anymore.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

try morgandetail on ebay.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rexzilla_03_@Oct 16 2008, 05:26 PM~11887863
> *who makes a realistic looking distributor like the replicas and minitures of maryland? ive searched everywhere for those ones and cant find them so i figured they dont make them anymore.
> *


http://www.scalemodelingbychris.com/mad.htm


----------



## rexzilla_03

thanks rollin, those are exactly what im looking for


----------



## rexzilla_03

anyone know of a place where i can still get hok aerosol tangelo pearl? i was so close to finishing this build and i f'ed up the paint and i have non left i need the same color since the frame is colored the same


----------



## phatras

Some hobby shops still carry the hok spray. also check ebay. I see it pop up from time to time.


----------



## rexzilla_03

the only hobby shop within 3 hours of me has no hok. ill check ebay. thanks


----------



## phatras

If ya have an airbrush this will last you a long ass time.. But it does also come with one can of the tangelo..
http://cgi.ebay.com/151-Kustom-Kolor-by-Ho...id=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rexzilla_03

i have a badger air brush, i dont know how to set it up or use it yet, but one day im going to mess with it


----------



## rexzilla_03

getting ready to order a pin vise, and need to know what bits to get for doing small details, and i found a good price on a pin vise with bits 52 - 74 all even numbers, will i need anything smaller than that like up to 80? or is that small enough? just trying to step up my game around here


----------



## Bogyoke

What type of Badger AB do you have? 
SA (single action) DA (Double Action)?
air compressor, canned air, or spare tire?
just a few questions


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by rexzilla_03_@Oct 21 2008, 04:55 PM~11933525
> *getting ready to order a pin vise, and need to know what bits to get for doing small details, and i found a good price on a pin vise with bits 52 - 74 all even numbers, will i need anything smaller than that like up to 80? or is that small enough? just trying to step up my game around here
> *


number and letter drill bit designations are for tapping in the industry. As for our hobby, these are nice little tiny bits for details. 
You should be cool with those sizes in the set you are looking at. 
What price are they asking for?


----------



## rexzilla_03

i really dont know. the number on the outer case is A21353 it is probably 15 years old or more, i have a constant running pump my dad gave me, but i have a 5 gallon or so air compressor i need a regulator for that im going to use, its all rebuilt, my dad used to auto body and custom paint and never really had to use it so passed it to me for my hobby

actually it looks alot like the model 150 its also a bottom feed


----------



## rexzilla_03

for the pin vise im on this site http://www.ehobbytools.com/index1.html i just want to make sure i have small enough bits to everything i need to do, so i might get the set up to #80


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by rexzilla_03_@Oct 21 2008, 06:58 PM~11934250
> *i really dont know. the number on the outer case is A21353 it is probably 15 years old or more, i have a constant running pump my dad gave me, but i have a 5 gallon or so air compressor i need a regulator for that im going to use, its all rebuilt, my dad used to auto body and custom paint and never really had to use it so passed it to me for my hobby
> 
> actually it looks alot like the model 150 its also a bottom feed
> *


of it is a 150 you have a very good one. easy to use and get used to. double action and you can get 3 different tips and needles for it.


----------



## 2lowsyn

any body know whre to get a bmw m3 ? and a 75 nova?


----------



## Diamond502

i dont think they made a 75 nova, i may be wrong, but i think the only M#s they made were older(90's maybe)


----------



## Diamond502

anyone know of a cheaper camera i can get at walmart that takes good pics?

my other took a fall of of the tail gate of a truck, and pretty much shattered


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 22 2008, 05:39 PM~11942841
> *any body know whre to get a bmw  m3 ? and a 75 nova?
> *


I'm not sure if they make a '75 Nova but they do make a '76 which is pretty much the same thing.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 22 2008, 04:15 PM~11943275
> *I'm not sure if they make a '75 Nova but they do make a '76 which is pretty much the same thing.
> *


yha ill take a 76 where can i get one.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 22 2008, 08:13 PM~11943984
> *yha ill take a 76 where can i get one.
> *


ebay

11 bones
http://cgi.ebay.com/P-AMT-38277-76-Chevy-N...p3286.m20.l1116

heres a lot with one in it, dont know the details, but its for 12 bones..

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-of-5-Model-Kits-55...id=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## 2lowsyn

im guna go for the lot thank a millon, looking to make a replica of my freinds old car.


----------



## undead white boy

yo i have a question to all the casters
how hard would it be to cast a 2004 dodge ram from a dicrap?


----------



## pancho1969

could not cleaning the body after handling between paint and clear cause the paint to wrinkle/crack ? ive used the same can of clear over the same can of color before with no problem :dunno:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 24 2008, 01:32 PM~11964081
> *could not cleaning the body after handling between paint and clear cause the paint to wrinkle/crack ? ive used the same can of clear over the same can of color before with no problem  :dunno:
> *



it could have more thinner then previouse cans have
try spraying it in 2-3 light coats then go over them with a medium wet coat


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Is anyone coming to the Southern Nats this year? Heres the info for it

http://acme-ipms.com/2008_nnl.htm


----------



## pancho1969

WHAT COULD COUSE MY AIRBRUSH TO "SPLATER" THE PAINT ? WHY LITTLE PAINT SOMETIME NOTHING COMES OUT ?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 26 2008, 03:56 PM~11976658
> *WHAT COULD COUSE MY AIRBRUSH TO "SPLATER" THE PAINT ? WHY LITTLE PAINT SOMETIME NOTHING COMES OUT ?
> *




what kinda paint you usein bro?

sometimes this could be caused by not enough air pressure, or paint not mixed right......... to thick maybe?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 26 2008, 01:07 PM~11976725
> *what kinda paint you usein bro?
> 
> sometimes this could be caused by not enough air pressure, or paint not mixed right......... to thick maybe?
> *


i tried useing thinned nail polish, walmart hok, my thinner wont even spray through .
paint seems to only come out when i first press the trigger then nothin .also if put the tip of the airbrush against something then the paint sprays out :uh:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 26 2008, 08:57 PM~11980443
> *i tried useing thinned nail polish, walmart hok, my thinner wont even spray through .
> paint seems to only come out when i first  press the trigger then nothin .also if put the tip of the airbrush against something then the paint sprays out  :uh:
> *


sounds like the trigger when you pull it back isn't pulling the needle. What kind of airbrush


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 26 2008, 09:15 PM~11980589
> *sounds like the trigger when you pull it back isn't pulling the needle.  What kind of airbrush
> *


a buddy bought it from airbrush city for me heres the link. the needle does move :dunno: .also air bubbles form in the paint bowl when i press the trigger.



http://airbrushcity.com/gd100.htm


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 26 2008, 09:44 PM~11980825
> *a buddy bought it from airbrush city for me heres the link. the needle does move :dunno: .also air bubbles form in the paint bowl when i press the trigger.
> http://airbrushcity.com/gd100.htm
> *


I don't think there should be bubbles forming, when I clean my dual action (and it's been awhile since I messed with it) I spray thinner out and then block the spray, it forces the air into the cup. When you push the trigger down, you should feel the air, when you pull the trigger back, you should get the paint. Have you used it before?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 26 2008, 09:54 PM~11980901
> *I don't think there should be bubbles forming, when I clean my dual action (and it's been awhile since I messed with it) I spray thinner out and then block the spray, it forces the air into the cup.  When you push the trigger down, you should feel the air, when you pull the trigger back, you should get the paint.  Have you used it before?
> *


yup ive used it before


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 27 2008, 01:03 AM~11980967
> *yup ive used it before
> *



i would try and clean the hell outa that air brush! maybe a cloged air hole or something


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 27 2008, 06:19 AM~11982395
> *i would try and clean the hell outa that air brush! maybe a cloged air hole or something
> *


x2, take it apart, soak it, use little wires to get into the holes


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Oct 27 2008, 06:19 AM~11982395-->
> 
> 
> 
> i would try and clean the hell outa that air brush! maybe a cloged air hole or something
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigPoppa_@Oct 27 2008, 06:28 AM~11982424
> *x2, take it apart, soak it, use little wires to get into the holes
> *


thanks fellas i will try that today


----------



## [email protected]

:thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

yea pancho i bet the tip is clogged. unscrew the front part ad take out the tip (where the needle head comes out) dip all the parts in lacquer thinner and it should work fine again. and nail polish has to be thinned alot


----------



## grimreaper69

Not to sound like a newb cuz i'm not, just never worked with lacquer before. Can I lay down clear lacquer over enamel and have it turn out fine? And vise versa, clear enamel over lacquer?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 28 2008, 10:47 AM~11993290
> *Not to sound like a newb cuz i'm not, just never worked with lacquer before. Can I lay down clear lacquer over enamel and have it turn out fine? And vise versa, clear enamel over lacquer?
> *



no lacquer over enamel , lacquer will heat up the enamel and cause it to run  

when painting with lacquer, i try and stick to all lacquer  

now you can put an enamel clear over lacquer all day long and have no problems  


hope this helps bro


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 28 2008, 01:11 PM~11996122
> *no lacquer over enamel , lacquer will heat up the enamel and cause it to run
> 
> when painting with lacquer, i try and stick to all lacquer
> 
> now you can put an enamel clear over lacquer all day long and have no problems
> hope this helps bro
> *


That answered my question, thanx homie.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 28 2008, 05:04 PM~11996642
> *That answered my question, thanx homie.
> *


----------



## pancho1969

any body know if the 1960 nomad wagons have the storage compartment in the back (floor) ?


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 30 2008, 03:34 PM~12018066
> *any body know if the 1960 nomad wagons have the storage compartment in the back (floor) ?
> *


Are you talking about the race car one with the flip front? It does but its a little wide.


----------



## Diamond502

i want the cambered look, but want the suspension to be a real looking as i can get it, i dont want to just tilt the wheels...lol...can someone post pics of detailed front suspensions with extended uppers? lowered and raised?, PM me or psot here


Thanks


----------



## BiggC

Any body got any pics of a 1953 Ford crew cab pick up? I've looked and can't find any.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 5 2008, 08:16 PM~12075074
> *Any body got any pics of a 1953 Ford crew cab pick up? I've looked and can't find any.
> *


That's because Ford didn't make them back then. If they did they were custom jobs (like hearse companies) for specialty use


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 5 2008, 11:39 PM~12076313
> *That's because Ford didn't make them back then.  If they did they were custom jobs (like hearse companies) for specialty use
> *


Thanks man, thats kinda what I figured.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what causes paint to wrinkle over wetsanded clear?


----------



## pancho1969

^^
I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM I THINK I PUT TO HEAVY OF A COAT DID YOU PUT A HEAVY COAT OF CLEAR ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah i think, so should i just wetsand it and do light ones?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 6 2008, 07:03 PM~12085137
> *yeah i think, so should i just wetsand it and do light ones?
> *


IF YOUR PAINT WRINKLED IM PRETTY SURE YOUR GONA HAVE TO STRIP THE PAINT AND START OVER  .WHAT KIND OF CLEAR YOU USE?


----------



## [email protected]

im just askin, but why would you shoot more paint over a clear cote?


im just askin


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 6 2008, 07:30 PM~12085395
> *im just askin, but why would you shoot more paint over a clear cote?
> im just askin
> *


I THINK HE TALKIN ABOUT MORE CLEAR COATS


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 6 2008, 11:39 PM~12085477
> *I THINK HE TALKIN ABOUT MORE CLEAR COATS
> *



ahh ok!


ive found that if you wet sand your primer cote, and makeing sure your body is straight, lay your lite cotes of color (color sand if needed) and then lay your clear, most of the time you dont have to wet sand anything, just polish your clear cote  .


i read in scale auto about the whole paint thing, and they said that your paint reflects the surface under neath it, and basicly said a good paint job starts with body prep, a good wet sanded primer cote and after that............... your pretty much golded :biggrin: 


next time anybody goes to paint anything, lay your primer cote and wet sand it with 2000 grt, i wet sand my primer cote till it has a shine to it almost  then i lay my color  





































you get the point................... all started with scrubbing the body with dish soap and warm water, then shot with primer, the wet sanded the primer cote, then color  then cleared, then polished out the clear


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 7 2008, 01:01 AM~12086289
> *ahh ok!
> ive found that if you wet sand your primer cote, and makeing sure your body is straight, lay your lite cotes of color (color sand if needed) and then lay your clear, most of the time you dont have to wet sand anything, just polish your clear cote  .
> i read in scale auto about the whole paint thing, and they said that your paint reflects the surface under neath it, and basicly said a good paint job starts with body prep, a good wet sanded primer cote and after that............... your pretty much golded :biggrin:
> next time anybody goes to paint anything, lay your primer cote and wet sand it with 2000 grt, i wet sand my primer cote till it has a shine to it almost  then i lay my color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you get the point................... all started with scrubbing the body with dish soap and warm water, then shot with primer, the wet sanded the primer cote, then color  then cleared, then polished out the clear
> *



i do the samething but i usually mess up when it comes to polishing how do you do yours


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 7 2008, 01:33 AM~12086631
> *i do the samething but i usually mess up when it comes to polishing how do you do yours
> *



what polish?

i have a polishing kit i got from blackgold.com

if the clear looks real wavey, ill start with 3200, i never start polishing with the 2400, unless there is some dust in the clear.

i just hang out at the sink for about an hour and slowly work my way threw the clothes you know.... 3200, 3600, 4000, 6000, 8000 and 12000............... after that man, the shits like glass


----------



## [email protected]

i also use my polishing clothes on my primer cote sometimes, ill use the 3200, and 3600 on primer and get it to shine almost (that tells me the shit is smooth  ) then i start color


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 7 2008, 01:37 AM~12086668
> *what polish?
> 
> i have a polishing kit i got from blackgold.com
> 
> if the clear looks real wavey, ill start with 3200, i never start polishing with the 2400, unless there is some dust in the clear.
> 
> i just hang out at the sink for about an hour and slowly work my way threw the clothes you know.... 3200, 3600, 4000, 6000, 8000 and 12000............... after that man, the shits like glass
> *



call me i jus tried callin u


----------



## [email protected]

my ringer was off  

ill get at you tomorrow bro, ima bout to crash out


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 7 2008, 02:10 AM~12086972
> *my ringer was off
> 
> ill get at you tomorrow bro, ima bout to crash out
> *



ok pimpin


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 6 2008, 09:27 PM~12085358
> *IF YOUR PAINT WRINKLED IM PRETTY SURE YOUR GONA HAVE TO STRIP THE PAINT AND START OVER   .WHAT KIND OF CLEAR YOU USE?
> *


oh shit no lol ima lighty wetsand that thing..aint no way i can repaint it!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 7 2008, 08:36 AM~12088169
> *oh shit no lol ima lighty wetsand that thing..aint no way i can repaint it!
> *



im just askin bro, not startin shit, but hows this keep happenin to you?

what are you doing step by step.?

maybe there is something your doin wrong

like i said bro, not startin shit at all  just wanna know


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well i think i just sprayed it too heavy, hasnt been a problem on other cars i use the same paint on.


----------



## dade county

has anybody opened the trunk on a 59 impala b4 ,i need to kno how ,i wanna open the trunk on a 59 im doing ,thanks in advanced


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 i just did!!!

its like a regular trunk on the sides, but be delicate when doing the part around the window... take ur time...

on the back its much thicker, so it may take longer but it comes out.. u just have to sand it a bit to make it look right


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 7 2008, 07:16 PM~12092984
> *:0 i just did!!!
> 
> its like a regular trunk on the sides, but be delicate when doing the part around the window... take ur time...
> 
> on the back its much thicker, so it may take longer but it comes out.. u just have to sand it a bit to make it look right
> *


pics?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

of it out? i have a few lemme get em


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## regalistic

whats the best way to stripp off chrome...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 8 2008, 03:37 PM~12099267
> *whats the best way to stripp off chrome...
> *



castrol super clean does it good i heard  

it gets the film under the chrome as well............. give it a try


----------



## spikekid999

has anyone made rabit ears yet?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whats that?


----------



## spikekid999

anteannas


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats what i thought...

u can make them outta sewing pins


----------



## Bogyoke

Good advice. That would work perfectly.


----------



## UCE 94

I was wondering what is a good setting on a digital camera to take these good pictures i see on here? I cant seem to get a good picture, on a close up or even just the ride its self. Need some help please.


----------



## Bogyoke

what kind of camera do you have?
does it have a *macro* or *super macro* setting?

also if it has a zoom function, try positioning the camera further away, then zoom in


----------



## UCE 94

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Nov 8 2008, 09:02 PM~12101634
> *what kind of camera do you have?
> does it have a macro or super macro setting?
> 
> also if it has a zoom function, try positioning the camera further away, then zoom in
> *


I have a Canon PowerShot A520 it has zoom and i tried it but to me it doesnt look as good as some of these close ups i've seen on here. But what is macro and super macro? I'm sorry but im not familiar with that. Im posting some pics on finished rides in a moment and you can see how they came out and tell me what you think.


----------



## spikekid999

is there a button with a flower on it? if so turn that on. if not try useing a magnify glass infront of the lens


----------



## Bogyoke

http://www.cameras.co.uk/cameraimages/cano...ot-a520-top.jpg
Turn the *Shooting Mode Control Dial* to the *P* option. 

Then push the *flower icon MF* for Macro. It should appear in the view finder briefly. If you press and hold this setting, it may turn to super macro. This will work on some Cannon cameras.








http://www.cameras.co.uk/cameraimages/cano...t-a520-back.jpg
This is the flower icon button for *macro*. 

try this, hope it helps.


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 8 2008, 12:37 PM~12099267
> *whats the best way to stripp off chrome...
> *


use brake flud or u can sand it off


----------



## UCE 94

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Nov 8 2008, 10:01 PM~12101978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cameras.co.uk/cameraimages/cano...ot-a520-top.jpg
> Turn the Shooting Mode Control Dial to the P option.
> 
> Then push the flower icon MF for Macro. It should appear in the view finder briefly. If you press and hold this setting, it may turn to super macro. This will work on some Cannon cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cameras.co.uk/cameraimages/cano...t-a520-back.jpg
> This is the flower icon button for macro.
> 
> try this, hope it helps.
> *


Thanks for the info man.


----------



## Bogyoke

no prob
hope you get the shots you want.


----------



## regalistic

whats does NNL stand for on some model shows,,, just curious


----------



## fronksy

After you apply a decal, is there anything to put on before you spray the clear?


----------



## grimreaper69

what is the best clear to use?


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 9 2008, 12:29 AM~12103580
> *whats does NNL stand for on some model shows,,, just curious
> *


x2


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by fronksy_@Nov 9 2008, 04:08 AM~12103731
> *After you apply a decal, is there anything to put on before you spray the clear?
> *


no, just let it dry first


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 9 2008, 03:29 AM~12103580
> *whats does NNL stand for on some model shows,,, just curious
> *



Nameless National Luminaries


----------



## regalistic

ok...? is there a story behind it


----------



## SlammdSonoma

it stands for Nameless National Luminaries, it's a model club whose contests are not judged, models are displayed and enjoyed, i think there are people's choice awards

our club lets everyone that came to the show, judge the cars & use a ballot system. We gave out 16 awards, 6 of them being club picks, and the top 10 are from who was picked best of.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 9 2008, 05:08 PM~12106647
> *ok...? is there a story behind it
> *



and heres the story behind it:

First, it is NOT a model club, as stated above.
The history of the first NNL in Ohio, was documented by Tim Boyd in an issue of MCM about 2 or 3 years ago. Maybe Gregg will see this and tell you what issue it was.
Mark Gustavson, in the 1980's tried to put together a very serious judged model car contest in Salt Lake. He invited the very best modelers from around the nation and the world to attend. This was going to be the very best of the elite in the hobby. If I recall, only 3 people responded to his invitations.
He later wrote a somewhat angry ediorial piece in Scale Auto Enthusiast Magazine calling the invitees the national luminaries of the hobby who will remain nameless.
A few good modelers and friends in Ohio decided to meet the next year in one of their garages just to show off their latest builds. They called themselves the National Nameless Luminaries. The get-together became an annual thing, just to look at each other's work with no competeion of any kind among them. They outgrew the garage and their "little get-together" grew into the National NNL in Toledo. Eventually a theme or two was added each year and by people's choice, a small award was given out for the most votes in the theme(s) category. Many more NNL's started up around the country as non-judged modelling events, also with an annual theme.
Today, the Toledo NNL draws about 800-1000 models and some of the best car modelers in the nation.
The largest NNL in the world is NNL EAST, drawing at least 1000 people and 1500-1800 car models.
And there's your history lesson for today. kids.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 9 2008, 08:19 PM~12106705
> *and heres the story behind it:
> 
> First, it is NOT a model club, as stated above.
> The history of the first NNL in Ohio, was documented by Tim Boyd in an issue of MCM about 2 or 3 years ago. Maybe Gregg will see this and tell you what issue it was.
> Mark Gustavson, in the 1980's tried to put together a very serious judged model car contest in Salt Lake. He invited the very best modelers from around the nation and the world to attend. This was going to be the very best of the elite in the hobby. If I recall, only 3 people responded to his invitations.
> He later wrote a somewhat angry ediorial piece in Scale Auto Enthusiast Magazine calling the invitees the national luminaries of the hobby who will remain nameless.
> A few good modelers and friends in Ohio decided to meet the next year in one of their garages just to show off their latest builds. They called themselves the National Nameless Luminaries. The get-together became an annual thing, just to look at each other's work with no competeion of any kind among them. They outgrew the garage and their "little get-together" grew into the National NNL in Toledo. Eventually a theme or two was added each year and by people's choice, a small award was given out for the most votes in the theme(s) category. Many more NNL's started up around the country as non-judged modelling events, also with an annual theme.
> Today, the Toledo NNL draws about 800-1000 models and some of the best car modelers in the nation.
> The largest NNL in the world is NNL EAST, drawing at least 1000 people and 1500-1800 car models.
> And there's your history lesson for today. kids.
> *


got ya... thanks for the well detailed answer,


----------



## pancho1969

WHATS THE DIFFERENT SIZE AIR BRUSH TIPS FOR?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 11 2008, 05:39 PM~12128367
> *WHATS THE DIFFERENT SIZE AIR BRUSH TIPS FOR?
> *


spray pattern. The more pointy, the smaller you can make a line. Use the bigger ones when spraying flake


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 11 2008, 04:50 PM~12128463
> *spray pattern.  The more pointy, the smaller you can make a line.  Use the bigger ones when spraying flake
> *


  THANKS BIGPOPPA


----------



## josh 78

Wher can help me to fit this one

Thanx for help homis


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 12 2008, 11:44 AM~12134069
> *Wher can help me to fit this one
> 
> Thanx for help homis
> *




what are they goin in bro?

and remember, when playin with aluminum parts, use epoxy to glue um together, reg. model glue will haze the part and wont hold as well


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 12 2008, 06:36 PM~12134857
> *what are they goin in bro?
> 
> and remember, when playin with aluminum parts, use epoxy to glue um together, reg. model glue will haze the part and wont hold as well
> *


I now da epoxy thanx.... my problem is we fit does parts togehter....
and she going in my chevy fleetline.....thanx man


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 12 2008, 02:47 PM~12135524
> *I now da epoxy thanx.... my problem is we fit does parts togehter....
> and she going in my chevy fleetline.....thanx man
> *




you put your powerballs where they need to go on your rearend  and drop in your cylender, and cut your holes in the floor and run your cylenders up threw the holes


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 12 2008, 08:19 PM~12135880
> *you put your powerballs where they need to go on your rearend   and drop in your cylender, and cut your holes in the floor and run your cylenders up threw the holes
> *


Thanx man 
you have any pics ther i can see this one........


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 12 2008, 03:38 PM~12136068
> *Thanx man
> you have  any pics ther i can see this one........
> *




ill see if i can get some up a little later on for ya  

i gotta run to the post office right now, so keep an eye out for some pics bro


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 12 2008, 08:40 PM~12136095
> *ill see if i can get some up a little later on for ya
> 
> i gotta run to the post office right now, so keep an eye out for some pics bro
> *


Thanx Bro....thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

what do you guys do with chrome backup lights? do you paint em white?


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 12 2008, 08:40 PM~12136095
> *ill see if i can get some up a little later on for ya
> 
> i gotta run to the post office right now, so keep an eye out for some pics bro
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

Is there a how to on weathering a car?


----------



## Guest

Check the first page of FAQ.

Brians model car tutorials has a how to.


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

Ok thanks


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by 87regal_n_cali_@Nov 15 2008, 08:50 PM~12168537
> *Is there a how to on weathering a car?
> *


What part of the car do you want to weather?


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Nov 16 2008, 03:09 PM~12172260
> * What part of the car do you want to weather? *


 damn near the whole car,its a 64 vert.I got holes in the body and a few dents here and there.I want it to look like the owner parked it in 1966 lol.im adding some holes in the chasis and floor.rust damn near everywhere and some on the bumpers too.All i have to do is order the rustall kit.


----------



## Bogyoke

interesting, 
you may not need the rust-all kit. One can of hairspray is all you need.


----------



## las_crucez

are 65 impalas rare or what? I dont see too many around


----------



## spikekid999

no theyve been reissused a few times. i think the latest issue is the lowrider kit with the purple decals


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Nov 16 2008, 09:51 PM~12174064
> *interesting,
> you may not need the rust-all kit. One can of hairspray is all you need.
> *




hairspray ?? for what? im courious :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke

Yeah, in the current print issue of FSM, Karl Logan aka the Doog, has a killer step-by-step on how to make an Chevy Nomad look like it's been sittin' out under a tree for years.


----------



## spikekid999

how do i make workin cylinders?


----------



## MTX686

Can i use this to strip paint?










Thanks


----------



## PINK86REGAL

what gelpens work on models and any tips? thanx in advance


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MTX686+Nov 19 2008, 11:55 PM~12208290-->
> 
> 
> 
> Can i use this to strip paint?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Nov 20 2008, 07:03 AM~12209164
> *what gelpens work on models and any tips? thanx in advance
> *


roseart gel pens. dont touch the ink till you clear and i do a light coats of clear at first so the dont run


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 20 2008, 08:27 AM~12209315
> *:yes:
> roseart gel pens. dont touch the ink till you clear and i do a light coats of clear at first so the dont run
> *


thanx pancho!! can u get them at walmart or something?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 20 2008, 07:33 AM~12209360
> *thanx pancho!! can u get them at walmart or something?
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

cool thanx gotta go to walmart later :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

another thing i forgot to ask.what is a really good clear in cans. something that will actually dry


----------



## MTX686

thaanks pancho1969


----------



## STREETRACEKING

im trying to make a 2door 94 ss do some one got some pics that can help?


----------



## 2lowsyn

DO ANY OF YOU TIRE CRACK OR TARE ?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 20 2008, 10:24 PM~12214848
> *DO ANY OF YOU TIRE CRACK OR TARE ?
> *


 never happened to me...


:nono:

*edit that, we dont say that word around YOUCANTFADEME*


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 20 2008, 09:07 PM~12216142
> *never happened to me...
> :nono:
> 
> edit that, we dont say that word around YOUCANTFADEME
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 20 2008, 12:06 PM~12209614
> *another thing i forgot to ask.what is a really good clear in cans. something that will actually dry
> *




what do you mean something that will actually dry? what clear did you use that didnt dry?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 21 2008, 06:56 AM~12218898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE NEED TO START A INTERVENTION FOR YOU WHEN DAY WHEN YOU LOG IN


" NO HEARSE BOY, WE ARE ALL WORRIED ABOUT YOU..... "


HAHA

:rofl:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 20 2008, 09:06 AM~12209614
> *another thing i forgot to ask.what is a really good clear in cans. something that will actually dry
> *


i use testors high gloss clear..... take about 2 days to dry fully....


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 21 2008, 12:54 PM~12221951
> *WE NEED TO START A INTERVENTION FOR YOU WHEN DAY WHEN YOU LOG IN
> " NO HEARSE BOY, WE ARE ALL WORRIED ABOUT YOU..... "
> HAHA
> 
> :rofl:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 20 2008, 10:06 AM~12209614
> *another thing i forgot to ask.what is a really good clear in cans. something that will actually dry
> *


i use duplicolor high heat engine clear. just lay it on thick and polish it out. dries super quick and doesnt smell too bad like all the others do and a big can goes a loooooong way....


----------



## youcantfademe

polish it out with what?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 21 2008, 09:16 PM~12224596
> *polish it out with what?
> *



polishing kit maybe?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

D'OH :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 22 2008, 07:44 PM~12231218
> *D'OH :biggrin:
> *


D'OHHHHME


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Nov 17 2008, 02:43 PM~12183893
> *Yeah, in the current print issue of FSM, Karl Logan aka the Doog, has a killer step-by-step on how to make an Chevy Nomad look like it's been sittin' out under a tree for years.
> *


Model Cars Magazine also has an article in a recent issue....


----------



## spikekid999

wheres the link to the custom interior that cruzinlow did?


----------



## MTX686

Were can i get little chains for 50 chevys tailgates?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Nov 24 2008, 01:45 PM~12242932
> *Were can i get little chains for 50 chevys tailgates?
> *


model railroading, if you have a lhs that supplies that stuff, s scale logging chain should work great


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Nov 24 2008, 11:45 AM~12242932
> *Were can i get little chains for 50 chevys tailgates?
> *


Check one of those cheap jewelry shops too, where the teens go.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 24 2008, 03:31 AM~12240512
> *wheres the link to the custom interior that cruzinlow did?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 24 2008, 06:44 PM~12245189
> *:dunno:
> *


search, and if it wont let you, search google for www.layitlow.com then the topic title




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=375623


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 05:55 PM~12245320
> *search, and if it wont let you, search google for www.layitlow.com then the topic title
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=375623
> *


  search dont work worth shit, and i couldnt remember the topic name


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 24 2008, 07:58 PM~12245886
> * search dont work worth shit, and i couldnt remember the topic name
> *


I JSUT USED THE LIL SEARCH AND TYPED FOAM INTERIOR, AND GOT THE BOARD MESSAGE, AND TYPED FOAM INTERIOR ON THE SEARCH LINK ON THAT PAGE, AND FOUND IT...


----------



## Mr Biggs

I NEED SOME 1936 CABRIOLET ENGINE PICS. I JUST NEED TO KNOW WHERE THE RADIATOR HOSE GOES IT THE SINGLE ONE.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 24 2008, 12:54 PM~12243492
> *Check one of those cheap jewelry shops too, where the teens go.
> *


x2! i get mines from walmart. those lil girl chains that bring a charm. cost something like 4buks and i do a couple cars with it


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Nov 24 2008, 02:45 PM~12242932
> *Were can i get little chains for 50 chevys tailgates?
> *













this chain? i got my shit at michaels for 3 bucks........... 72.in on it


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 26 2008, 03:08 PM~12265371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this chain? i got my shit at michaels for 3 bucks........... 72.in on it
> *


what section??


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 26 2008, 04:10 PM~12265387
> *what section??
> *


youll have to look around bro............ find where they have chains and beads and shit like that, pins etc.............. its all in the same place  

ask someone where the small chains are at


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 26 2008, 03:13 PM~12265410
> *youll have to look around bro............ find where they have chains and beads and shit like that, pins etc.............. its all in the same place
> 
> ask someone where the small chains are at
> *


cool, i'm gonna stop there on my way home from work in the morning


----------



## [email protected]

anybody have the web site for the model parts box? 

i know ive seen it in here before, and cant find that shit now.


i know someone out there has this web site


----------



## MTX686

Is there a picture how-to on doing paint jobs with the water bubbles?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Nov 27 2008, 01:25 PM~12275969
> *Is there a picture how-to on doing paint jobs with the water bubbles?
> *


in paint and body forum.... :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

I got some of the new testors paint,Electric Pink. My question is would it be ok to wet sand it since it has it has flake and what looks like pearl in it?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 29 2008, 06:56 PM~12290431
> *I got some of the new testors paint,Electric Pink. My question is would it be ok to wet sand it since it has it has flake and what looks like pearl in it?
> *


no


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 29 2008, 09:57 PM~12290781
> *no
> *


Thanks, I couldn't remember.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Nov 24 2008, 02:45 PM~12242932
> *Were can i get little chains for 50 chevys tailgates?
> *


They sell them at my Hobby store for Ship models...in all sizes...


----------



## eastside1989

I have a question...What is the best way to remove decals without sanding or hurting the paint? :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 2 2008, 06:23 PM~12314669
> *I have a question...What is the best way to remove decals without sanding or hurting the paint? :uh:
> *




:ugh: :dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres a idea...dont put decals on period!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## BigPoppa

There's some decal softening solution that people use to prep the decal before placing it, might be able to soften it enough to take off


----------



## SlammdSonoma

does anyone have pics of old school bombs..and some that are'nt done up with wires? The 41 has proved to me worthy of doing into a bomb, but i want its to be a above average ratty bomb without the rust and a lil below the flashy shit too.


----------



## BigPoppa

there's some bomb topics in general or post pics


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2008, 10:58 PM~12317724
> *heres a idea...dont put decals on period!
> *


Two late this model is an old one..that I am re- doing....I don't use decals on my new models...


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 3 2008, 04:40 AM~12321721
> *Two late this model is an old one..that I am re- doing....I don't use decals on my new models...
> *


TRY SOME FINE rubbing compund


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 3 2008, 09:47 AM~12321934
> *TRY SOME FINE  rubbing compund
> *


Thank's I have some...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

anyone have pics of a scratchbuilt interior..from start to finish? I have a big ass one to do & not sure how to get it started.


----------



## MTX686

Id start with a Long ass piece of styrene for the floor. Then same for the door pannels, but totally detail them any way you want! Dashes are the things i cant do.

Hope this helps a LITTLE


----------



## SlammdSonoma

this is what im doin the interior on.... its 13" overall


----------



## MTX686

DAMN!

Id start with a big peace of styrene for the floor


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 4 2008, 02:32 PM~12335013
> *this is what im doin the interior  on....  its 13" overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, loco limo lol


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 3 2008, 07:08 AM~12322011
> *Thank's I have some...
> *


did it work???


----------



## slash

what can i use to clean brake fluid from a model kit


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by slash_@Dec 4 2008, 05:39 PM~12338091
> *what can i use to clean brake fluid from a model kit
> *


SOAP..... :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 4 2008, 12:57 PM~12335242
> *damn, loco limo lol
> *


yeah...you could say that. ive thought about makin it a lil longer for a hot tub conversion...but i think if i make it 4-6" longer it'll look fuckin oddballish. :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 4 2008, 08:43 PM~12338129
> *SOAP..... :uh:
> *




DISH SOAP  youll have homie scrubbin his shit with some irish spring :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 4 2008, 11:34 PM~12341751
> *DISH SOAP   youll have homie scrubbin his shit with some irish spring  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 4 2008, 07:36 PM~12338547
> *yeah...you could say that.  ive thought about makin it a lil longer for a hot tub conversion...but i think if i make it 4-6" longer it'll look fuckin oddballish. :dunno:
> *


no if you made the bed longer..i think maybe in the front..and chop it a lil..looka a lil weird with the winshield just popped up way up there..maybe a razor cut window..no top frame..just sides...


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 4 2008, 08:36 PM~12338547
> *yeah...you could say that.  ive thought about makin it a lil longer for a hot tub conversion...but i think if i make it 4-6" longer it'll look fuckin oddballish. :dunno:
> *


it already looks oddballish


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Dec 5 2008, 11:31 AM~12344899
> *no if you made the bed longer..i think maybe in the front..and chop it a lil..looka a lil weird with the winshield just popped up way up there..maybe a razor cut window..no top frame..just sides...
> *



thats been fixed with the window up front. i just had that as a mock up at the moment. im also using the stock dash with a 18" tv in the pass side dash, and a tv in the steering wheel...

speakin of...heres some new pics just taken


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 5 2008, 06:50 PM~12347051
> *it already looks oddballish
> *



dont look do different then the one mademan got with th escalade front end  

you gotta start somewhere ya know?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

eah, i was basing it off his build plus the one that M.I.C. built back 5-6 years ago that was green with flames. I just dont wanna go hackin the front up, everybody does the escalade clip on em now...think ill leave it in old form, unless i find a sweet lil replacement. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 5 2008, 08:29 PM~12347791
> *eah, i was basing it off his build plus the one that M.I.C. built back 5-6 years ago that was green with flames.  I just dont wanna go hackin the front up, everybody does the escalade clip on em now...think ill leave it in old form, unless i find a sweet lil replacement. :0  :biggrin:
> *




the one mademan has was built based off the same M.I.C. one as well


----------



## SlammdSonoma

seems to be a badass truck to base around. Too fuckin bad i cant find pics ANYWHERE on the net of it. M.I.C. dont have any pics of it and doin a seach reveals SHIT!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

seriously? damn thats crazy, it was a badass truck too.

hit up mademan, he has it now, i think there were pic from a mag, that were floatin around with it


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thanks SS...mines a ton longer..lol

and no, mademan doesnt have it..its sold! Though he does have a shit load of pics of it.


Oh & check out this link...Galpin Autosports of Cali. They have a badass hearse in there & a F-250 that has a coffin in the bed...totally badass!!!
http://www.galpinautosports.com/gallery.php


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 5 2008, 09:10 PM~12348094
> *thanks SS...mines a ton longer..lol
> 
> and no, mademan doesnt have it..its sold!  Though he does have a shit load of pics of it.
> Oh & check out this link...Galpin Autosports of Cali.  They have a badass hearse in there & a F-250 that has a coffin in the bed...totally badass!!!
> http://www.galpinautosports.com/gallery.php
> *




and no it dont look like he sold shit  its in the 1st couple pics  



> heres whats on the bench as of now. I want to finish up a few of these.
> 
> The Big body vert, and the Green Hearse in particular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 shaved caddies im workin at.
> big body and 90`d, with the vynil shaved and back windows opend up\


----------



## SlammdSonoma

naw..i got the confirmation from him the other day via PM.

already sold it to phat97yukon . just shipped it yesterday, hes wanted it forever and im strapped for cash so i let it go... even though i didnt want to/


----------



## 2lowsyn

on the 58 impala does some one have a pic of the custom motor distributor wired up ? 
(AMT)


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i need help on hinging a trunk on a 58 chevy impala ..i suck at hinging ...


----------



## 2lowsyn

did you want it to open stock ?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

yea stock ^


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

^?????????????????


----------



## pancho1969

^^^
THIS HOW I DO ALL MY HINGES HOPE IT HELPS  
THESE MESUREMENTS ARE FOR DOORS JUST MAKE THE TUBE AND WIRE/ROD LONGER


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

thanks man


----------



## SlammdSonoma

easy stuff ^^^^


----------



## Project59

Anyone got the link to the make your own 64' impala wagon thread???


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 11 2008, 04:47 AM~12397917
> *Anyone got the link to the make your own 64' impala wagon thread???
> *




i know this isnt a link, but didnt mini do one? i think his was a 64, but same think basicly right?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, check his thread...i recall seeing it as well.


----------



## 408models

never mind found it :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

whats the best way to shift resin. i need to just move the sides of an uptop. just a lil but i wanna do it without snapping it. anywayy?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 12 2008, 10:03 AM~12409785
> *whats the best way to shift resin. i need to just move the sides of an uptop. just a lil but i wanna do it without snapping it. anywayy?
> *




warm-hot water maybe? run it under warm water, and keep tryin to move it, once it moves to where you want it.............. hit it with cold water


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 12 2008, 07:07 AM~12409796
> *warm-hot water maybe?  run it under warm water, and keep tryin to move it, once it moves to where you want it.............. hit it with cold water
> *


thanx alot imma try it later.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

im looking to get my son one of those older r/c lowrider any of them do more then just go up ad down on the front? (except the big radio shack ones)


----------



## PINK86REGAL

does anyone know if the peach color hilux bring the cnotch cut in the bed?. or which hilux kit doesnt have the cut. i dont wanna put bags or euro rims.

also..

the pegasus 23"sleeves can put them on wires if so which ones.?


----------



## undead white boy

i need a step by step on how to open up a hotwheels body
is it like opening a plastic one?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 16 2008, 10:39 AM~12444946
> *does anyone know if the peach color hilux bring the cnotch cut in the bed?. or which hilux kit doesnt have the cut. i dont wanna put bags or euro rims.
> 
> also..
> 
> the pegasus 23"sleeves can put them on wires if so which ones.?
> *


I think any lowrider hilux will have that goofy suspension, I don't think any of the 4x4 kits have the cut.

I think the sleeves are made to fit any 19" wheel they make, and I don't know if they have wires in that size.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 16 2008, 02:46 PM~12447044
> *I think any lowrider hilux will have that goofy suspension, I don't think any of the 4x4 kits have the cut.
> 
> I think the sleeves are made to fit any 19" wheel they make, and I don't know if they have wires in that size.
> *


thanx alot. i was askin cuz ive never built a hilux and i wanna do one. ofcourse not minitruckin style. and i was thinkin the same for the wires but wanted to make sure. thanx again


----------



## spikekid999

was there ever an extended cab ram model made? of the 90s


----------



## JohnnyB

Anyone know which Revell kits have any kind of hydraulics that I can put in the trunk of my 63 impala first-time build???

Out


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by JohnnyB_@Dec 17 2008, 05:37 AM~12453352
> *Anyone know which Revell kits have any kind of hydraulics that I can put in the trunk of my 63 impala first-time build???
> 
> Out
> *


I don't think any Revell kits came with cylinders, just trunk setups


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 16 2008, 02:40 PM~12446987
> *i need a step by step on how to open up a hotwheels body
> is it like opening a plastic one?
> *


Just drill or dremel out the rivets


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 16 2008, 10:10 PM~12451555
> *was there ever an extended cab ram model made? of the 90s
> *


I don't think so


----------



## 408models

*WHATS SIZES WORK TOGETHER FOR THE BRIADED LINE AND FITTING, FOR SCALE SIZE RADIATOR HOSES??*


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 17 2008, 08:15 AM~12453756
> *Just drill or dremel out the rivets
> *


i know that bro what i ment was how do i open the doors,hood,and trunk deck
sorry for the miscommunication bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 17 2008, 11:46 AM~12453931
> *WHATS SIZES WORK TOGETHER FOR THE BRIADED LINE AND FITTING, FOR SCALE SIZE RADIATOR HOSES??
> *



here ya go bro................  



dia. braid line A/N fittinges to line 
.02 dm-1301 DM-3021-3031-3034-3041-3092

.025 DM-1302 DM-3022-3032-3042-3092

.035 DM-1303 DM-3023-3033-3043-3093

..045 DM-1304 DM-3024-3034-3044-3094

.060 DM-1305 DM-3025-3035-3045-3095

.080 DM-1306 DM-3026-3036-3046-3096

.100 DM-1307 DM-3027-3037-3047-3097





hope that helps bro


----------



## 408models

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: thanks bro


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 17 2008, 11:09 AM~12455180
> *i know that bro what i ment was how do i open the doors,hood,and trunk deck
> sorry for the miscommunication bro
> *


I would get two or three of the same car and go to town-use one for the shell, use one for the doors, trunk and hood. I wouldn't think it's worth the hassle trying to cut it apart carefully and the gaps would be huge


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 17 2008, 04:15 PM~12456256
> *:0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  thanks bro
> *


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 17 2008, 12:10 AM~12451555
> *was there ever an extended cab ram model made? of the 90s
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 17 2008, 11:57 AM~12456154
> *here ya go bro................
> dia.  braid line  A/N fittinges to line
> .02  dm-1301  DM-3021-3031-3034-3041-3092
> 
> .025 DM-1302    DM-3022-3032-3042-3092
> 
> .035 DM-1303    DM-3023-3033-3043-3093
> 
> ..045 DM-1304  DM-3024-3034-3044-3094
> 
> .060 DM-1305    DM-3025-3035-3045-3095
> 
> .080 DM-1306    DM-3026-3036-3046-3096
> 
> .100 DM-1307    DM-3027-3037-3047-3097
> hope that helps bro
> *


*SO OUT OF ALL THESE WHICH ONE IS THE BEST SET TO USE FOR THE RADIATOR HOSES???*


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 17 2008, 08:18 AM~12453774
> *I don't think so
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 17 2008, 04:20 PM~12456721
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


haha i somehow missed your post. i thought they made an extended cab longbox snapper but couldnt find one so i wasnt sure if i was mistakin or what


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 17 2008, 03:00 PM~12457043
> *haha i somehow missed your post. i thought they made an extended cab longbox snapper but couldnt find one so i wasnt sure if i was mistakin or what
> *


I'm pretty sure they didn't. Just a long bed or dually or something.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 17 2008, 03:00 PM~12457043
> *haha i somehow missed your post. i thought they made an extended cab longbox snapper but couldnt find one so i wasnt sure if i was mistakin or what
> *


Ok i don't know about the kit bro but a buddy got me a dully at bass pro shop.Its a 1:18th scale and needs alot of work but its not a di-crap.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 17 2008, 01:18 PM~12456710
> *SO OUT OF ALL THESE WHICH ONE IS THE BEST SET TO USE FOR THE RADIATOR HOSES???
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 17 2008, 05:18 PM~12456710
> *SO OUT OF ALL THESE WHICH ONE IS THE BEST SET TO USE FOR THE RADIATOR HOSES???
> *




im guessin that the .100 is the smallest  

so i would say .035, or the .045 would be your best bet bro, i think anything smaller then that would be for oil lines and fuel lines


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 17 2008, 05:43 PM~12457479
> *Ok i don't know about the kit bro but a buddy got me a dully at bass pro shop.Its a 1:18th scale and needs alot of work but its not a di-crap.
> *


1:18 is too big, and i dont want no die crap


----------



## MonsterG

any one gots a roadmaster kit,


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Dec 18 2008, 02:14 PM~12467570
> *any one gots a roadmaster kit,
> *


Keep it in the Modeler's Wanted Ad's!


----------



## fronksy

What is the best clear to spray over Testors Enamel?


----------



## Tingoose1948

I was wondering im a little new to the custom building but would like to know if you can help I was wondering what is the best type of filler or body compound to use on plastic is there somthing that you dont have to mix a hardner in or do have have to use a bondo thanks


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Tingoose1948_@Dec 19 2008, 05:21 PM~12478448
> *I was wondering im a little new to the custom building but would like to know if you can help I was wondering what is the best type of filler or body compound to use on plastic is there somthing that you dont have to mix a hardner in or do have have to use a bondo thanks
> *


just go to ur local paint supply store and get a red putty for plastic. i just bought one this week. for $4.50 USC red glazing putty works good and for the size shit will last forever on models


----------



## spikekid999

anyone know if any companys make a flat hood for the 66 chevelle wagon?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 20 2008, 01:45 AM~12481889
> *anyone know if any companys make a flat hood for the 66 chevelle wagon?
> *


I don't think they do, the El Camino has one


----------



## spikekid999

ight thanks bro


----------



## LJGONZALEZ

is there one that shows how to make a street truck frame with a c notch?


----------



## BiggC

Does any one know of a site that would have Combine's or tractors?? I need to know asap!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

http://www.hendrensfarmtoys.com/john-deere-toys/trucks.htm

look around in here Chris..i did see they had a combine.


----------



## eastside1989

What kind of paint can I use on tires to make them white walls...can I use laytex paint?


----------



## Guest

Dupicolor makes touchup pens for tires not sure of the paint.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Dec 22 2008, 07:54 AM~12496603
> *Dupicolor makes touchup pens for tires not sure of the paint.
> *


Thank's for the tip...


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 21 2008, 11:55 PM~12494806
> *http://www.hendrensfarmtoys.com/john-deere-toys/trucks.htm
> 
> look around in here Chris..i did see they had a combine.
> *


Thanks man!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

LoL, no problem. Used to work for the county, we broke a shitload of John Deere equipment, so i got to see the catalog. LOL


----------



## kwonchoba

Does anyone use eHobbies.com if so is it good or bad


----------



## spikekid999

on the pete 359 kit, the plate that the fifth wheel goes onto, is that seprate from the frame?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 22 2008, 10:24 PM~12502473
> *on the pete 359 kit, the plate that the fifth wheel goes onto, is that seprate from the frame?
> *




if its not let me know too, so we can find the number and order that shit  


im guessin it not tho


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 22 2008, 09:24 PM~12502473
> *on the pete 359 kit, the plate that the fifth wheel goes onto, is that seprate from the frame?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 23 2008, 12:59 AM~12504148
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 22 2008, 11:59 PM~12504148
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


numbre?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 23 2008, 01:41 AM~12504566
> *numbre?
> *



kit number,part number and part name please :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kwonchoba_@Dec 22 2008, 05:13 PM~12499522
> *Does anyone use eHobbies.com if so is it good or bad
> *


Nope...


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by kwonchoba_@Dec 22 2008, 02:13 PM~12499522
> *Does anyone use eHobbies.com if so is it good or bad
> *


used it once , its was a+ in my book..... :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999

part # and part name to this piece


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 23 2008, 11:23 PM~12511956
> *part # and part name to this piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is that the instructions from the kit?


----------



## spikekid999

ya got it off the net, i guess its part of the frame


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 24 2008, 02:40 AM~12513857
> *ya got it off the net, i guess its part of the frame
> *


that should be your part number right there, all you need is the kit number and the part name and your golden bro  

when you find that out, let me know, because i wanna grab one too


----------



## PINK86REGAL

what is the number to the testors clear? (the good real glossy one ya'll use) thanx


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2008, 09:07 AM~12516037
> *what is the number to the testors clear? (the good real glossy one ya'll use) thanx
> *


2936 hiogh gloss clearcoat enamel


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 24 2008, 03:03 PM~12518633
> *2936 hiogh gloss clearcoat enamel
> *


THANX


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 23 2008, 05:23 PM~12511956
> *part # and part name to this piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think its molded to the frame


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

is this the one you all use because i need to up grade on my clearing ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 25 2008, 08:42 AM~12523448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this the one you all use because i need to up grade on my clearing ...
> *


it looks exactly the same but instead of blue its pink. maybe the blue is the same results. that clear works good just takes FOREVER 2 dry


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://www.jandrind.com/images/Paint%5CPla...4%20&%20785.jpg


----------



## eastside1989

Does that stuff run at all?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 25 2008, 05:22 PM~12526123
> *Does that stuff run at all?
> *



nope. and its like 3buks and gives a nice shine


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 25 2008, 07:18 PM~12526837
> *:cheesy: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie thats nice.. what paint clear did you use?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 25 2008, 07:39 PM~12526957
> *damn homie thats nice.. what paint clear did you use?
> *



the pink can above we have been talkin bout


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe

damn...... ill stick with my testors though....... dries quick on the furnace vent in a box...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 25 2008, 10:18 PM~12526837
> *:cheesy: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow,  that's one nice shine Bro....


----------



## spikekid999

just to let yall know if ya want a flat hood on your 66 wagon, the 66 el camino hood is a bit smaller, even though its the same scale


----------



## slash

i just clear a model but i fotgot to put hardener on the clear.is it gonna dry? i used dupont clear


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by slash_@Dec 26 2008, 04:51 PM~12532096
> *i just clear a model but i fotgot to put hardener on the clear.is it gonna dry? i used dupont clear
> *


i will never dry but if u clear over it again with hardenar again it will. dont try to sand it or do anything to it. lol its happen to me before


----------



## slash

thanks homie .i'll try that


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by slash_@Dec 26 2008, 07:51 PM~12532096
> *i just clear a model but i fotgot to put hardener on the clear.is it gonna dry? i used dupont clear
> *


Is this in a spray Can? or did you AirBrush it?


----------



## undead white boy

Ok i have been looking at the working suspension and im still in a rut.I want to make possable suspension for a 59 impala drop top.I have the rear end done and it is able to three wheel.Now i need help on doing the front end.Can someone help me and if you could post pics that would help out big time.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 27 2008, 10:21 PM~12539352
> *Ok i have been looking at the working suspension and im still in a rut.I want to make possable suspension for a 59 impala drop top.I have the rear end done and it is able to three wheel.Now i need help on doing the front end.Can someone help me and if you could post pics that would help out big time.
> *




good luck................ i think we have all been lookin for that part too bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol..i think i know how to..but why should i bust off any secrets just yet... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 28 2008, 02:25 AM~12541613
> *lol..i think i know how to..but why should i bust off any secrets just yet... :biggrin:
> *




:uh: dont be greedy now foo :biggrin: 

please do share


----------



## slash

with an airbrush


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by slash_@Dec 28 2008, 03:10 AM~12541927
> *with an airbrush
> *


Yea,you need more Hardner ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 27 2008, 11:42 PM~12541747
> *:uh:  dont be greedy now foo :biggrin:
> 
> please do share
> *


lol, believe me i would if i had it laid out in my head :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL

is there any "how to" some where online showing u how to make door jambs?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 28 2008, 12:06 PM~12543031
> *is there any "how to" some where online  showing u how to make door jambs?
> *




:nosad: we gotta wing that shit too.



1. door jams

2. working front suspension-or working suspension period.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 28 2008, 10:31 AM~12543411
> *:nosad: we gotta wing that shit too.
> 1. door jams
> 
> 2. working front suspension-or working suspension period.
> *



yea we'll get sooner or later... :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 28 2008, 01:41 PM~12543450
> *yea we'll get sooner or later... :angry:
> *



lets hope


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i have a car that has the trunk jamb done. obviously with a lil bit of putty can this go into brakefluid without the fliud breakin up the putty on the jamb?


----------



## LJGONZALEZ

were can i get tuner accesories like seat belts and rims n everything arrowhead alluminum aint working


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 28 2008, 01:41 PM~12544393
> *i have a car that has the trunk jamb done. obviously with a lil bit of putty can this go into brakefluid without the fliud breakin up the putty on the jamb?
> *


depends most likely it will flake out though....


----------



## spikekid999

does anyone make resin roll pans?


----------



## spikekid999

or resin toppers


----------



## spikekid999

has anyone ever made a childseat for a family cruiser?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 28 2008, 10:14 PM~12549626
> *has anyone ever made a childseat for a family cruiser?
> *


i think MKD904 made one once


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 29 2008, 03:14 AM~12549626
> *has anyone ever made a childseat for a family cruiser?
> *


i see em on ebay all the time


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 29 2008, 03:22 AM~12549648
> *i see em on ebay all the time
> *


 :0 link

ive never seen one in 1:24/5 scale and i just got the idea when i looked at my 57 300 and thought thatd be badass to have


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 29 2008, 03:26 AM~12549660
> *:0 link
> 
> ive never seen one in 1:24/5 scale and i just got the idea when i looked at my 57 300 and thought thatd be badass to have
> *


i'll see if i can find one.......

not findin one right now, but i'll keep an eye out


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Dec 29 2008, 01:14 AM~12549626-->
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone ever made a childseat for a family cruiser?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Dec 29 2008, 01:21 AM~12549645
> *i think MKD904 made one once
> *



yeap mk has one on his 58 imapala looks badass


----------



## [email protected]

anyone know what suspension would work under a snaptite 77 monte?


i wanna redo mine and make the suspension detailed


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 29 2008, 03:45 PM~12554268
> *anyone know what suspension would work under a snaptite 77 monte?
> i wanna redo mine and make the suspension detailed
> *


hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

for those of you who build detailed hardlined setups for your trunks, how do you make "T" and "Y" blocks?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

id say if ya use brass wire, brass tube would work as the "T"s & "Y"s for the brass wire to slide into.


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 28 2008, 10:06 AM~12543031
> *is there any "how to" some where online  showing u how to make door jambs?
> *


saw a web site last year that had it, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

does anyone make a 1964-65 cutlass resin kit?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

any good place to get pro touring rims?
something like the stocks but larger?like these:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 29 2008, 08:02 PM~12554951
> *for those of you who build detailed hardlined setups for your trunks, how do you make "T" and "Y" blocks?
> *


a small styerene block drilled out to accept the hard line....


----------



## spikekid999

has anyone tryied that rustoleum gold (or chrome) and have good results? im thinkin about tryin the gold on some chrome parts


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 2 2009, 09:37 PM~12589348
> *has anyone tryied that rustoleum gold (or chrome) and have good results? im thinkin about tryin the gold on some chrome parts
> *


ask mademan what he uses over chrome , he did a good job......


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ive used the chrome, its alright..tocuhy as hell, so after ya spray & clear it, dont touch it much.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

no...dont clear it, makes it turn just gray...
just let it dry for a long time...


----------



## darkside customs

I remember seeing a how to on using foam on an interior and making a foam dash. Cant seem to find it.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 4 2009, 12:04 AM~12597704
> *I remember seeing a how to on using foam on an interior and making a foam dash. Cant seem to find it.
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=375623&hl=


----------



## darkside customs

THanks man!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 4 2009, 12:51 AM~12598179
> *THanks man!!
> *


----------



## spikekid999

whatever happened to cruzinlow?


----------



## low4oshow

last sign on was on the 29th uffin:


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 23 2008, 07:23 PM~12511956
> *part # and part name to this piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hitch Pivot Block Hinge Mounting Plate is what I think the name of this part is.

Yes, it is molded to the chassis as one piece in this model.









under side


----------



## spikekid999

thanks bro


----------



## JMONEY

I WAS WONDERING WHAT COUNTS AS A PROBUILT MODLE LIKE WHAT STEPS DO I TAKE OR IS IT JUST A REALLY NEAT AND DETAILED MODLEKIT. PM ME DETAILS OR POST THKS. :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 5 2009, 06:15 PM~12614645
> *I WAS WONDERING WHAT COUNTS AS A PROBUILT MODLE LIKE WHAT STEPS DO  I TAKE OR IS IT JUST A REALLY NEAT AND DETAILED MODLEKIT. PM ME DETAILS OR POST THKS. :thumbsup:
> *


look at biggs and minidreams builds.....


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 5 2009, 07:15 PM~12614645
> *I WAS WONDERING WHAT COUNTS AS A PROBUILT MODLE LIKE WHAT STEPS DO  I TAKE OR IS IT JUST A REALLY NEAT AND DETAILED MODLEKIT. PM ME DETAILS OR POST THKS. :thumbsup:
> *


Depends.. on ebay.. it takes someone typing.. PROBUILT on there auction.. No matter the build, the quality, parts falling off, anything can be "probuilt" on there..

In real life I dont think theres such a thing..


----------



## JMONEY

THKS GUYS WELL FENA START ON MY 86 AND NO ITS NOT GETTING A LS CLIP . UNLESS SOMEONE HAS ONE THATS REALLY CHEAP OR TO GIVE AWAY.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 5 2009, 08:44 PM~12614986
> *THKS GUYS WELL FENA START ON MY 86 AND NO ITS NOT GETTING A LS CLIP . UNLESS SOMEONE HAS ONE THATS REALLY CHEAP OR TO GIVE AWAY.
> *


HA you funny


----------



## spikekid999

i need the part number for the tires in the monte SS kit with the big wires


----------



## JMONEY

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 5 2009, 10:23 PM~12618115
> *i need the part number for the tires in the monte SS kit with the big wires
> *


 ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT IN THE INSTRUCTION BOOK OR A NOTHER PART NUMBER .


----------



## spikekid999

i need the part number for the tires


----------



## JMONEY

IT SAYS DUNK TIER


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 6 2009, 08:17 PM~12626934
> *IT SAYS DUMBASS*


----------



## Redd504

Can anyone help me with doorjams? I don't know what to do after I open and hinge teh doors. How do you make the doorpanel and interior look right ? Any tips and advise would be greatly appreciated or where to look if someone has already touched this subject. Thanks


----------



## PINK86REGAL

is there a cutlass post? i wanna see some cutty pics


----------



## slash

where can i get wheels in miami


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 7 2009, 05:11 PM~12636068
> *where can i get wheels in miami
> *



felix hobby's in nmb


----------



## spikekid999

anyone know where i can get some real small angel fur type shit?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

do they make a 69 barracuda? I cant remember seeing one.

This is why.....
http://www.radrides.com/proj.htm

go to the bottom of the page to *blowfish*...and you'll see why.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 8 2009, 12:33 PM~12642514
> *do they make a 69 barracuda?  I cant remember seeing one.
> 
> This is why.....
> http://www.radrides.com/proj.htm
> 
> go to the bottom of the page to *blowfish*...and you'll see why.
> *



http://cgi.ebay.com/1969-MUSCLE-PLYMOUTH-B...Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 8 2009, 12:33 PM~12642514
> *do they make a 69 barracuda?  I cant remember seeing one.
> 
> This is why.....
> http://www.radrides.com/proj.htm
> 
> go to the bottom of the page to *blowfish*...and you'll see why.
> *


yessir they did


----------



## SlammdSonoma

helll yeah..i gotta build it then. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

do it up, ill be watchin :biggrin:


----------



## slash

felix hobby's in nmb
[/quote]
thanks homie


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i know you will. It looks as if ill have to use a 69 dodge daytona/superbird front end, a NACAR engine with turbo's, airbags...and a shitload of caging. Its got pics of the build in good detail, so it should be a good one.


----------



## spikekid999

if you do use a daytona nose cone, there aint gonna be much left of it cuz the one on that car is seriously rounded out lol might be easier just to make one


----------



## spikekid999

if you do use a daytona nose cone, there aint gonna be much left of it cuz the one on that car is seriously rounded out lol might be easier just to make one


----------



## SlammdSonoma

true. i just saw the car on speed channel the other nite, and at the time i was tryin to piece the car with models. Most of it will be scratchbuid...something that comes natural to me.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 8 2009, 12:09 PM~12642343
> *anyone know where i can get some real small angel fur type shit?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ThaRookie

How long do you soak a car to remove the paint using DOT brake fluid?


----------



## spikekid999

let it soak over night or a lil longer if you want. i just had a dash in brake fluid all night and i coulda left it a lil longer


----------



## spikekid999

has anyone done a lace style paintjob before? if so whatd you use and whats the procedure?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 8 2009, 07:13 PM~12645611
> *has anyone done a lace style paintjob before? if so whatd you use and whats the procedure?
> *


Scroll down some and you'll see it. They were talking about this yesterday or so. As far as procedure goes get with Mini or Biggs and they should be able to help you out.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=416544&st=900


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 9 2009, 12:26 AM~12649042
> *Scroll down some and you'll see it. They were talking about this yesterday or so. As far as procedure goes get with Mini or Biggs and they should be able to help you out.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=416544&st=900
> *


thanks bro that helps a lot :thumbsup:


----------



## JMONEY

IS IT JUST ME OR DID SCALE LOWS STOP DOING INTERNETORDERS.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 10 2009, 06:53 PM~12665026
> *IS IT JUST ME OR DID SCALE LOWS STOP DOING INTERNETORDERS.
> *


i dunno every part of his site but the products page works... ryan , what happened?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 10 2009, 08:53 PM~12665026
> *IS IT JUST ME OR DID SCALE LOWS STOP DOING INTERNETORDERS.
> *


He's been going through some tough times and has been working full time at another job, so it could be that he hasn't had time to mess with the store stuff.


----------



## CHR1S619

WILL BREAK FLUID TAKE THE GLUE OFF THE MODEL? I GOT A BUILT NON PAINTED BRONCO ON EBAY. IT HAS A LOT OF GLUE. :angry: OR AM I ASKED OUT?


----------



## Bos82

Cant you sand it dawg? or steel whool that bitch? i am just throwing those options out there.


----------



## 8-Ball

does anyone kno where i can get a set of bull horns for a model to put on the hood all yall texas boys kno what im talkin bout.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 12 2009, 12:21 PM~12680060
> *Cant you sand it dawg? or steel whool that bitch? i am just throwing those options out there.
> *


ITS A BUILT MODEL. I DON'T WANT TO BREAK THE PARTS OFF.


----------



## Bos82

So be carefull!!! HEHEHE :biggrin: Not sure then. You know more than me homie.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 12 2009, 12:16 PM~12680025
> *WILL BREAK FLUID TAKE THE GLUE OFF THE MODEL? I GOT A BUILT NON PAINTED BRONCO ON EBAY. IT HAS A LOT OF GLUE. :angry:  OR AM I ASKED OUT?
> *


It might. Try it and anything else, it could make the glue brittle enough to work apart.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 12 2009, 12:29 PM~12680137
> *It might.  Try it and anything else, it could make the glue brittle enough to work apart.
> *


COOL. THANKS


----------



## COAST2COAST

i thought i saw ,on here somewhere, that if u put it in the freezer the parts should seperate from the glue a lil easier


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jan 12 2009, 03:39 PM~12681618
> *i thought i saw ,on here somewhere, that if u put it in the freezer the parts should seperate from the glue a lil easier
> *


:yes: i soak them in water beforehand so it will expand in the gaps.....


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jan 12 2009, 05:39 PM~12681618
> *i thought i saw ,on here somewhere, that if u put it in the freezer the parts should seperate from the glue a lil easier
> *


I've never tried it but thats what Biggs always says to do.


----------



## CHR1S619

Thanks


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

*anybody know what this car looks like outta the box *


----------



## BiggC

Pretty much just like the box shows. I had one when they first came out, but thats been awhile back.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 12 2009, 07:59 PM~12684603
> *anybody know what this car looks like outta the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


straight curbside, no guts, no detail

I been looking for one


----------



## MARINATE

THE BEST SHIT TO REMOVE PAINT OF RESIN? :angry:


----------



## Guest

Easy Off Oven Cleaner


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jan 12 2009, 08:52 PM~12685646
> *Easy Off Oven Cleaner
> *


x2

If that doesn't work, try thinner and a rag, keep rinsing it off.

Easy off really likes primer, I've taken candy and clear off in sheets because the primer dissolved. Spray it from the bottom where primer usually is exposed and it should work it's way through


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 12 2009, 08:59 PM~12684603
> *anybody know what this car looks like outta the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the body is a bit longer than a reg. impala.... the wheel base is screwed up a bit.
no detail at all.

please excuse the dust, this is on from my fathers shelf.


----------



## spikekid999

whats a good easy way to make phantom grilles? small wire?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i used styrene on mine... traced a pattern from the Original front chrome on the 76 for the basic shape, then cut about 6 or 7 of them out, and make lil tiny pieces to go in between the bars..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i use small brass wire..the same stuff i use to hinge my doors with. I space it evenly by cutting a small piece of the same brass wire & putting it between the long pieces.

This is the look you get.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

do the78 monte carlo landau coup come whit a open hood?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

does it matter? open the damn hood anyways, its just fuckin plastic.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 15 2009, 01:37 PM~12714238
> *do the78 monte carlo landau coup come whit a open hood?
> *


the Trumpeter kit? For 30 bucks, it fuckin better...yes it does


----------



## 408models

*DOES ANY ONE KNOW OR IF THEY HAVE BOTH KITS(FIT CHECK), IF THE CUSTOM GRILLE THAT COMES WITH THE DOWNTOWN CHRYSLER 300 KIT FIT THE 2005 AMT RIDES NAGAZINE CHRYSLER 300 KIT???*


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 19 2009, 12:54 PM~12748549
> *DOES ANY ONE KNOW OR IF THEY HAVE BOTH KITS(FIT CHECK), IF THE CUSTOM GRILLE THAT COMES WITH THE DOWNTOWN CHRYSLER 300 KIT FIT THE 2005 AMT RIDES NAGAZINE CHRYSLER 300 KIT???
> *


the uptown grille will fit the AMT kit, its just a tad small, but works

this is the stock grill from the uptown kit in the AMT front end


----------



## 408models

THANKS BRO, DOES ANYONE HAVE THE HONEYCOMB GRILLE THAT COMES WITH THE UPTOWN KIT, THEY WANNA SELL OR DONT NEED?


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## fronksy

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 25 2008, 10:40 AM~12523950
> *it looks exactly the same but instead of blue its pink. maybe the blue is the same results. that clear works good just takes FOREVER 2 dry
> *


I used the pink can and pretty much melted the paint.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by fronksy_@Jan 20 2009, 06:59 PM~12763409
> *I used the pink can and pretty much melted the paint.
> *


   
thats the only clear i use and i even put it under a heat lamp and it turns out perfectly fine


----------



## fronksy

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 20 2009, 06:10 PM~12764165
> *
> thats the only clear i use and i even put it under a heat lamp and it turns out perfectly fine
> *


I Used Testors Lacquer before I sprayed that clear, did that have to do with the paint melting?


----------



## spikekid999

shouldnt of, cuz i cleared over testors laqure also and didnt have a problem


----------



## fronksy

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 20 2009, 06:26 PM~12764290
> *shouldnt of, cuz i cleared over testors laqure also and didnt have a problem
> *


I'll show some pics later tomorrow.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian

"8-ball - does anyone kno where i can get a set of bull horns for a model to put on the hood all yall texas boys kno what im talkin bout. "


I'm from texas, i got really bored one day and made my own, not finished, still needs paint.


----------



## fronksy

> _Originally posted by fronksy_@Jan 20 2009, 09:31 PM~12766575
> *I'll show some pics later tomorrow.
> *


I wasn't going to use this color on this van, it was just an experiment to see how this clear worked and these were the results.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ur paint wasnt dry yet homie.


----------



## youcantfademe

looks like it was caked on.... and not allowed to cure between coats....


----------



## fronksy

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 22 2009, 11:46 AM~12782094
> *looks like it was caked on.... and not allowed to cure between coats....
> *


I waited a little bit over an hour but I should of waited longer, well I'll try next time.


----------



## phatras

Were are you from?? Looks like it might also be a problem from humidity or moisture.


----------



## fronksy

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 22 2009, 07:21 PM~12786409
> *Were are you from?? Looks like it might also be a problem from humidity or moisture.
> *


From the central valley in California, the day I sprayed the clear was a warm day but I should have waited longer for the paint to dry.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 22 2009, 10:21 PM~12786409
> *Were are you from?? Looks like it might also be a problem from humidity or moisture.
> *



folkart i dont think will dimple like that from humidity, it will turn white for a little bit  ,but i had that hapen to me on my orange gasser, and the only reason it did that is because i was dippin another body and cleaning it with a toothbrush, and some of the break fluid kinda sprayed on to the 57 and i didnt know about it, so when i went to spray the folkart, it bubbled like that, so it had to get dipped too  


the only thing i can say is that you may have not cleaned it good enough before you layed your paint and clear homie


----------



## BigPoppa

I think that the clear was laid on too thick and started to attack and "water" down the paint, making that blotchy affect


----------



## iced

a little questio how much do most of you spend on your models cars less than 100 or more not including the car its self


----------



## spikekid999

i think it depends on how detailed you wanna get


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 23 2009, 07:03 PM~12796788
> *i think it depends on how detailed you wanna get
> *


alot of detail like how much was your best


----------



## josh 78

WANT BY MY FIRST AIRBRUSH WHAT DO YOU THINK IS THE BEST ONE 
IS THE AZTEK 407 OK OR NOT


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jan 24 2009, 02:13 PM~12802935
> *WANT BY MY FIRST AIRBRUSH WHAT DO YOU THINK IS THE BEST ONE
> IS THE AZTEK 407 OK OR NOT
> *


first makesure you got a good compressor cause thats where i fucked up but yeah that's a nice begginers airbrush it used to be a site where they ahd every airbrush ever made ranging from prices 10$ to 20,000$


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 24 2009, 10:41 PM~12803137
> *first makesure you got a good compressor cause thats where i fucked up but yeah that's a nice begginers airbrush it used to be a site where they ahd every airbrush ever made ranging from prices 10$ to 20,000$
> *


WHAT COMPRESSOR I NEED!!!!!


----------



## iced

i perfer silent commpressors but almost any will do you can get a cheap one from walmart for like 60$ but you might need some to fit it but look around most airbrush sompanies make compreesors right now i'm using the little bottle they have at hobby lobby


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jan 24 2009, 05:03 PM~12803321
> *WHAT COMPRESSOR I NEED!!!!!
> *



Make sure you get a moisture trap and a regulator.


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jan 24 2009, 11:16 PM~12803392
> *Make sure you get a moisture trap and a regulator.
> *


HOW MUCH IT IS.......DO YOU THINK ANY ATHER AIRBRUSH GUNS OR AZTEK 407


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jan 24 2009, 05:33 PM~12803467
> *HOW MUCH IT IS.......DO YOU THINK ANY ATHER AIRBRUSH GUNS OR AZTEK 407
> *


Paasche is a good brand. I have 3 of their airbrushes and I love to use all of them.
But if you're just starting out I'd get a single action. 

As far as a moisture trap and regulator go, here they can cost as little as $15 and go up to $1000's. But you should be able to find one thats not too much.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jan 24 2009, 05:33 PM~12803467
> *HOW MUCH IT IS.......DO YOU THINK ANY ATHER AIRBRUSH GUNS OR AZTEK 407
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=295198&hl=

Here is some info. Not sure about what they cost in Germany. About $20 here.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 23 2009, 07:08 PM~12796376
> *a little questio how much do most of you spend on your models cars less than 100 or more not including the car its self
> *


usually around 30.00-100.00. My green hearse im building ive got around 225.00 into, but the kit was 75.00 itself.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 23 2009, 08:08 PM~12796376
> *a little questio how much do most of you spend on your models cars less than 100 or more not including the car its self
> *


THAT CAN VARY ALOT DEPENDING ON HOW MUCH THE BUILDER THEM SELVES CAN MAKE. TYPE OF PAINT,MATERIALS USED, AFTERMARKET WHEELS?

ITS NOT HARD TO SPEND ALOT OF MONEY BUILDING, THE TRICK IS TO TRY AND FIGURE OUT WHERE TO SAVE IT, AND BUILD GOOD ENOUGH TO BE ABLE TO MAKE SOME BACK. THIS HELPS EQUAL OUT THE COST A LITTLE. BUT TO ANSWER YOUR QUESTION IT IS NOTHING TO DROP 30.00 TO 100.00 IN TO A KIT.


----------



## sxmdl6

know where i can get a couple sets of hyro CYCLINDER


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by sxmdl6_@Jan 27 2009, 07:27 PM~12832176
> *know where i can get a couple sets of hyro CYCLINDER
> *




doughs billet parts


search dough


----------



## sxmdl6

i think he sold out


----------



## BiggC

:biggrin:


----------



## sxmdl6

anyone know when hell have some to sell again?


----------



## Project59

Pm him and ask him!


----------



## sxmdl6

i should of done that in the first place ight


----------



## Bos82

aight I am tryin new stuff with this model. I wanna detail the engine. It is a 1992 Cougar XR-7 lowrider style. can anyone guide me in the right path on where to look for what I need and how to do this?


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 28 2009, 10:51 PM~12844940
> *aight I am tryin new stuff with this model. I wanna detail the engine. It is a 1992 Cougar XR-7 lowrider style. can anyone guide me in the right path on where to look for what I need and how to do this?
> *


Well you can check google for 1:1 referance pics then just go get all the hoses,braided lines,fittings,and wires you need an recreate whats in the pic to whats going to be in your build  .


----------



## Bos82

Yeah I have been lookin. I will keep checkin. I just was not sure what is out there to grab n put on the engine as far as models go. I know almost everything is out there, but never really even attempted this or thought about it.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 28 2009, 11:19 PM~12845711
> *Yeah I have been lookin. I will keep checkin. I just was not sure what is out there to grab n put on the engine as far as models go. I know almost everything is out there, but never really even attempted this or thought about it.
> *


Everything and more you need is right here on this site.  

http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-RSchwa.../Categories.bok


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 29 2009, 12:57 AM~12845937
> *Everything and more you need is right here on this site.
> 
> http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-RSchwa.../Categories.bok
> *


Thanks big dawg. I am gonna start researchin engines n trying to figure all of this out. I am not good with engines.


----------



## Project59

Glad that helped! Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Bos82

I will man. It is gonna be a show car hopefully for the one in April out in AZ. First attempt at a show car man.


----------



## Project59

sweet dealz!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82

Thanks again for the tip homie.


----------



## JMONEY

A WASNT THERE A 442 KIT THAT HAD THE RALLYWHELLS LIKE THE STOCKERS ON THE 87S .TRYING TO DO A STOCKE REPLICA 87.


----------



## 408models

Anybody know if they make these:[/b]


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 28 2009, 10:51 PM~12844940
> *aight I am tryin new stuff with this model. I wanna detail the engine. It is a 1992 Cougar XR-7 lowrider style. can anyone guide me in the right path on where to look for what I need and how to do this?
> *


WANNA PIC OF THE ENGINE ? I HAVE A 1:1 OUTSIDE.... :0


----------



## sxmdl6

what does it take to be in a car model club?


----------



## Project59

You need to build and improve your skills as a builder!!! Contribute to the scene.. Help out where ever possible and just basicly do what you can to keep the thrill alive!!! Check out my club's prospect builders thread and keep on pumping out plastic!


----------



## sxmdl6

sweet builds u guys arent to far away from me


----------



## sxmdl6

im still on my first build im abit rusty lol


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 2 2009, 03:09 PM~12883943
> *WANNA PIC OF THE ENGINE ? I HAVE A 1:1 OUTSIDE.... :0
> *




HELL YEAH DAWG. THAT WOULD BE SICK HOMIE.


----------



## spikekid999

anyone got good pics of turbos? gotta figure out how to hook a couple up


----------



## Project59

Google is a wonderfull place!

http://images.google.ca/images?hl=en&q=turbo+set+up&gbv=2


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 3 2009, 05:39 PM~12895340
> *Google is a wonderfull place!
> 
> http://images.google.ca/images?hl=en&q=turbo+set+up&gbv=2
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## spikekid999

ok im retarded as hell, i looked at the diogrames on there and just got confused even more :uh: 

but my goal is to twin turbo this intake


----------



## jevries

If your into creating your own decals and run into problems like getting tiny ink bubbles during printing using the highest settings, sharpest image, you can try the following trick:

Take your decal paper and lay it on a flat surface, use aprox. 800 grid sandpaper and sand the paper so that the surface is starting to get a mat finish. Take a cloth and wipe away any dust and put it in your desjet printer, in my case the Epson C64.
I use Glossy Photo/ Best photo settings and now get super sharp and colorfull results.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 4 2009, 12:31 AM~12901369
> *If your into creating your own decals and run into problems like getting tiny ink bubbles during printing using the highest settings, sharpest image, you can try the following trick:
> 
> Take your decal paper and lay it on a flat surface, use aprox. 800 grid sandpaper and sand the paper so that the surface is starting to get a mat finish. Take a cloth and wipe away any dust and put it in your desjet printer, in my case the Epson C64.
> I use Glossy Photo/ Best photo settings and now get super sharp and colorfull results.
> *


Thanks for the tip. I just got some decal paper. I'll be trying it soon


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 3 2009, 06:23 PM~12895764
> *ok im retarded as hell, i looked at the diogrames on there and just got confused even more :uh:
> 
> but my goal is to twin turbo this intake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hope this helps










BTW I didn't draw this


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 30 2009, 09:42 PM~12863033
> *A WASNT THERE A 442 KIT THAT HAD THE RALLYWHELLS LIKE THE STOCKERS ON THE 87S .TRYING TO DO A STOCKE REPLICA 87.
> *


amt 69 442, has the right olds rallys and are pretty well detailed :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

proper way to pack a BUILT kit for shipping??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

someone on here posted a how too a while back on how to convert a 67 into a 68 impala,,,anyone have the topic favorited?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 6 2009, 03:10 PM~12926190
> *someone on here posted a how too a while back on how to convert a 67 into a 68 impala,,,anyone have the topic favorited?
> *





:uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 6 2009, 01:10 PM~12926190
> *someone on here posted a how too a while back on how to convert a 67 into a 68 impala,,,anyone have the topic favorited?
> *


nevermind fellas, found it..
here it is in case anyone else wants to try it

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=298012&st=0


----------



## spikekid999

do the caddy models (lowrider and or donk) have the wreth emblem on the trunk lid?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yep


----------



## Bogyoke

It is a separate part on the chrome sprue.


----------



## spikekid999

anyone got a pic of one to get an idea on how big it is? i need one for my 5th ave replica im buildin


----------



## Bogyoke

I have the "Donk" kit by Revell.
I'll take pictures and upload here in a few hours. Gotta do chores right now.


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 8 2009, 01:47 PM~12941519
> *do the caddy models (lowrider and or donk) have the wreth emblem on the trunk lid?
> *



If you need one let me know. Will add it to your box.


----------



## Project59




----------



## spikekid999

thanks t-jay


----------



## Project59

No problems bro!


----------



## Bogyoke

you got a picture.


----------



## importmadness

i broke the window pillar on the buick speical wagon and i need to find out how to make one for it...please someone help me.


----------



## Project59

Pics of how you broke it?


----------



## 408models

:angry: *OK I REALLY HATE SUPER GLUE SOMETIMES!!!!!!!!*

*So heres my situation, i got my 300 all cleared and done. Now i was working on some parts when the super glue got on my fingers a lilttle bit. Well eventually it dried up and i washed my hands but it was still there but dried as usuall, so as i was working fitment parts i would grab the 300 and check fit. So today as i picked up the 300 i noticed that there were white smudges from the dried up glue from my fingertips :angry: :angry: . 

Without haveing to reclear or wetsand, How do i take these off???*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what i would do is take some fingernail polish remover and a q tip..and lightly rub the q tip (that was dippd in the nail polish remover) on the white spots... make sure u dont take the paint of by rubbng too hard! ;D


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 9 2009, 01:08 PM~12951433
> *:angry: OK I REALLY HATE SUPER GLUE SOMETIMES!!!!!!!!
> 
> So heres my situation, i got my 300 all cleared and done. Now i was working on some parts when the super glue got on my fingers a lilttle bit. Well eventually it dried up and i washed my hands but it was still there but dried as usuall, so as i was working fitment parts i would grab the 300 and check fit. So today as i picked up the 300 i noticed that there were white smudges from the dried up glue from my fingertips :angry:  :angry: .
> 
> Without haveing to reclear or wetsand, How do i take these off???
> *


Just leave them.. its character..lol.. JK.. I would think you should be able to use novus 2 to buff it off then follow with your normal polish to bring the shine back.. You can also try candys suggestion but check it somewhere it wont matter if it attacks the paint..


----------



## undead white boy

I need some good detailed pics of the whammy setup(the chrome hydro setup that comes with the donk and the lowrider 90ed caddy kit).


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Does anyone know of a custom aftermarket rim for the R-M 1/12 '69 Camaro?


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 10 2009, 05:46 PM~12965146
> *Does anyone know of a custom aftermarket rim for the R-M 1/12 '69 Camaro?
> *


You could try a set of 1:18 dub wheels., they would look like 16-18 on the 1:12


----------



## SlammdSonoma

use a set of rims from a 1/12 R/C car...should work fine.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx guyz I'll see what I can find.


----------



## sxmdl6

i'm still in need for some cylinders i have the cash and i use paypal hook me up please


----------



## spikekid999

scaledreams


----------



## dodgerblue62

Im looking for these bed rails...i think they came from a chevy luv truck kit maybe 1974 kit.....i am using them for my 1:1 scale replica of my car.....pics are below.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I'LL TAKE A LOOK TOMMROW WHEN I GET HOME FROM WORK !


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 16 2009, 12:34 PM~13018038
> *I'LL TAKE  A  LOOK  TOMMROW  WHEN  I  GET  HOME  FROM  WORK  !
> *


THANKS....good looking out :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 10 2009, 05:46 PM~12965146
> *Does anyone know of a custom aftermarket rim for the R-M 1/12 '69 Camaro?
> *


1/12 and 1/ 18
http://www.sportcraftcars.com/GMP/GMP1800161.jpg

http://www.sportcraftcars.com/gmp.tires.tr...htm#tire%20sets


----------



## phantomw351

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 9 2009, 12:08 PM~12951433
> *:angry: OK I REALLY HATE SUPER GLUE SOMETIMES!!!!!!!!
> 
> So heres my situation, i got my 300 all cleared and done. Now i was working on some parts when the super glue got on my fingers a lilttle bit. Well eventually it dried up and i washed my hands but it was still there but dried as usuall, so as i was working fitment parts i would grab the 300 and check fit. So today as i picked up the 300 i noticed that there were white smudges from the dried up glue from my fingertips :angry:  :angry: .
> 
> Without haveing to reclear or wetsand, How do i take these off???
> *


 PUT ELMERS STICKY OUT ON QTIP AND RUB VERY LIGHTLY IF THAT DONT WORK TRAY FUTURE


----------



## RIP Viejo

where can i get HoK rattle cans...


----------



## rookiefromcali

hok.com


----------



## raystrey

anyone know a web site where i can look up OG chevy paint codes/combos etc 

want to do a couple of chevys with og colors


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 19 2009, 04:37 PM~13051351
> *anyone know a web site where i can look up OG chevy paint codes/combos etc
> 
> want to do a couple of chevys with og colors
> *


http://www.paintcodes.net/

If that doesn't help Raystery let me know and I'll go by MCW and pick up a copy of his paint catalog for you.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Feb 19 2009, 07:23 PM~13052357
> *http://www.paintcodes.net/
> 
> If that doesn't help Raystery let me know and I'll go by MCW and pick up a copy of his paint catalog for you.
> *




what does this cost?


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Feb 19 2009, 04:23 PM~13052357
> *http://www.paintcodes.net/
> 
> If that doesn't help Raystery let me know and I'll go by MCW and pick up a copy of his paint catalog for you.
> *


this is perfect homie thanks.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 20 2009, 11:55 AM~13059204
> *this is perfect homie thanks.
> *


----------



## sxmdl6

u guys are funkin awesome builders


----------



## modelsbyroni

ANYONE KNOW IF THE UPTOP FROM THE 55 CHEVY BELAIR WOULD FIT THE NEW REVEL 58 IMPALA, OR WHERE I CUOLD FIND AN UPTOP FOR THE 58, 63 & 64 IMPALAS. ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED. THX.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 21 2009, 04:32 PM~13070410
> * ANYONE KNOW IF THE UPTOP FROM THE 55 CHEVY BELAIR WOULD FIT THE NEW REVEL 58 IMPALA, OR WHERE I CUOLD FIND AN UPTOP FOR THE 58, 63 & 64 IMPALAS. ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED. THX.
> *


I think twinn makes them


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 21 2009, 06:46 PM~13070492
> *I think twinn makes them
> *


  THANKS BIG POPPA. I'LL ASK HIM.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Has anyone seen a Cadillac Paris de Coupe? i just happened to seen one on livin the low life a few weeks ago...just wondering if anyone has an idea on building one of those caddies


----------



## old low&slo

question about hok airbrush paint
I store them in my basement and its a little bit cool there. dont know exact temp.
should I warm them like you do a spray can in warm water before I shoot it ??
or just bring them upstairs to warm for a couple hours before I spray.
I can get exact temps if needed. dont know the temp range to spray the hok.
any input would be appreciated


----------



## CHR1S619

IS THEIR ANY AFTER MARKET WHEELS FOR 1/32 SCALE MODELS OUT?


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 24 2009, 11:34 PM~13104786
> *IS THEIR ANY AFTER MARKET WHEELS FOR 1/32 SCALE MODELS OUT?
> *


Go Look!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 24 2009, 11:38 PM~13104829
> *Go Look!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I DID & THAT'S WHY I'M ASKING, CUZ I CAN'T FIND THEM


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 24 2009, 11:43 PM~13104877
> *I DID & THAT'S WHY I'M ASKING, CUZ I CAN'T FIND THEM
> *


Jokin Homie!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 25 2009, 01:34 AM~13104786
> *IS THEIR ANY AFTER MARKET WHEELS FOR 1/32 SCALE MODELS OUT?
> *



http://www.professormotor.com/tirecentral.shtml


http://www.slotforum.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=37593

As close as I could find.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Feb 24 2009, 11:53 PM~13104958
> *http://www.professormotor.com/tirecentral.shtml
> http://www.slotforum.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=37593
> 
> As close as I could find.
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 25 2009, 02:02 AM~13105015
> *Thanks homie
> *


You are welcome. Hope it helps.


----------



## bigdogg323

does anybody know who chrome plates other than chrometech thanks


----------



## mats36

Hey, wanted to know for a LONG time...does the DONK series Cadillac kit have a stock suspension? Have seen a lot of DONK kits but they're low and with a stock suspension. Does the suspension then come from the Lowrider series kit or what? Plannin to buy another kit but havent seen the Lowrider series one around my country for a long time. Thanks!


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by mats36_@Feb 27 2009, 11:01 AM~13128651
> *Hey, wanted to know for a LONG time...does the DONK series Cadillac kit have a stock suspension? Have seen a lot of DONK kits but they're low and with a stock suspension. Does the suspension then come from the Lowrider series kit or what? Plannin to buy another kit but havent seen the Lowrider series one around my country for a long time. Thanks!
> *


I think the Cadillac Donk is the ONLY kit of the series that does NOT come with stock suspension.


----------



## mats36

Thanks, gotta check Ebay then


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 27 2009, 11:23 AM~13128866
> *I think the Cadillac Donk is the ONLY kit of the series that does NOT come with stock suspension.
> *


This is true.But you can cut them up to make them low  .


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 27 2009, 10:23 AM~13128866
> *I think the Cadillac Donk is the ONLY kit of the series that does NOT come with stock suspension.
> *


True, the Custom Cadillac kit does not include stock suspension. And the interior seats are not stock either. There is a stock front grill included. 
This kit also includes a pump for the trunk. My question is, do lifted cars use pumps for anything?


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Feb 28 2009, 08:49 PM~13141254
> *True, the Custom Cadillac kit does not include stock suspension. And the interior seats are not stock either. There is a stock front grill included.
> This kit also includes a pump for the trunk. My question is, do lifted cars use pumps for anything?
> *



Of course they do.When the drivers get nose bleeds they need to reach a lower altitude so it stops thus why they have pumps LOL.Basically what it seems to me is that revell ether forgot to remove them or knew the lowrider guys could make something out of it and let us have it.


----------



## Bogyoke

Haha, thanks for the info. :biggrin: 
seriously, I don't know.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how long does purple power take to completely strip a ride?


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 2 2009, 08:12 PM~13156993
> *how long does purple power take to completely strip a ride?
> *



I normally just put it in the container that holds the purple power and leave it over night. Next day I pull it out the container(old display case) and scrub the paint off easily. I have had a body soak in it for a week and the paint still wouldn't come off.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 2 2009, 06:12 PM~13156993
> *how long does purple power take to completely strip a ride?
> *


Well its all about when you sprayed it.if you sprayed the part a few mins befor you dipped it then it should come off the next morning at the latest.If you sprayed it and the paint allowed the paint to set up and fully dry then it could take between a week to a month for it to soften up the paint for you to scrape it off.A tip:if you go over the part that is going to be stripped with a fine grit sand paper then it will decrease the tip it takes to soften up the paint.Hope this helps bro  .


----------



## RIP Viejo

anyone have Kustom Kolor silver base rattle can?


----------



## just_a-doodz

Okay....I know a lot of people burn "newbs" for asking the same questions all the time and refer them to this thread.BUT....Someone needs to check the links on the first page.Some of them are broken or not working for whatever reason.It not only would help us "newbs" but everyone else to refresh their memory.Thanks.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 2 2009, 07:01 PM~13157515
> *anyone have Kustom Kolor silver base rattle can?
> *


Don't have one right now, but I can get it in a couple different places over here close to my house.


----------



## Siim123

Hey homies, need to know something.

Please give me some closer pictures about this kit, WIP or Completed or whatever, everything is welcome .
http://www.modelexpress.net/cgi-bin/modele.../LIN_72182.html

And also tell me, is this good kit?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 3 2009, 09:09 AM~13164065
> *Hey homies, need to know something.
> 
> Please give me some closer pictures about this kit, WIP or Completed or whatever, everything is welcome .
> http://www.modelexpress.net/cgi-bin/modele.../LIN_72182.html
> 
> And also tell me, is this good kit?
> *


Excellent well detailed kit. Only bummer is the wire wheels are lame but that's what aftermarket is for


----------



## Siim123

Ok thanks! 
One little homie wants to start with lowrider model cars hobby(he has already Charger and Yenko Camaro in progress, but he would like to build some lo-lo's and join the CruisinLow club :biggrin: ) and he is interested in that model car, someone who doesnt build lowriders, told him that Lindberg is crap, but im not so sure about that.


----------



## spikekid999

lindberg does have some crap models, but some are well detailed


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 3 2009, 03:27 PM~13168160
> *lindberg does have some crap models, but some are well detailed
> *


any new tool kit is damn clean, even the snap kits. The old reissue stuff they put out from like the 60s is a challenge


----------



## Siim123

Thanks for answering!  
Ill talk to the young homie. We'll not gonna order that model car soon, but I'll ask him to post his cars here too some day


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 2 2009, 05:57 PM~13157446
> *Well its all about when you sprayed it.if you sprayed the part a few mins befor you dipped it then it should come off the next morning at the latest.If you sprayed it and the paint allowed the paint to set up and fully dry then it could take between a week to a month for it to soften up the paint for you to scrape it off.A tip:if you go over the part that is going to be stripped with a fine grit sand paper then it will decrease the tip it takes to soften up the paint.Hope this helps bro  .
> *


KEVIN, IT REALLY DEPENDS ON THE TYPE OF PAINT AS WELL. ENAMELS USUALLY STRIP RIGHT OFF WITHIN A DAY OR SO. LACQUERS TEND TO TAKE A LITTLE LONGER. USUALLY IT STARTS TO WORK IN ABOUT TWENTY MINUTES, BUT TEST IT OUT FIRST. I HAVE HEARD HORROR STORIES OF MELTING PLASTIC. PURPLE POWER AND SUPER CLEAN ARE BASICALLY THE SAME THING. WALMART HAS BOTH SUPERCLEAN AND PURPLE POWER, THE DIFFERENCE IS THE PRICE. SUPERCLEAN WAS LIKE 8 BUCKS FOR THE GALLON AND 5 BUCKS FOR THE PURPLE POWER.


----------



## spikekid999

how wide is the seatbelt meterial?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

does modelhaus make a 74 impala 4 door?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 6 2009, 07:43 AM~13199443
> *does modelhaus make a 74 impala 4 door?
> *


No, just a 75


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 6 2009, 12:49 PM~13200507
> *No, just a 75
> *




i thought they made a 70 or a 71 too?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 6 2009, 11:05 AM~13201154
> *i thought they made a 70 or a 71 too?
> *


No, just a 73 wagon. I think R&R does the others

crazy idea though-check www.modelhaus.com


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 6 2009, 06:01 PM~13203417
> *No, just a 73 wagon.  I think R&R does the others
> 
> crazy idea though-check www.modelhaus.com
> *


i was thinkin the same thing :uh:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

I've got a couple questions.I have a competitions resin 3" hood scoop,I'd like to know is what is the best way to graph it into the hood of my 84 GMC project truck?
I want to do it black with candy red flames,but in the candy red I want to do playing cards and skulls.My question is how exactly do I do that?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 6 2009, 11:11 PM~13206109
> *I've got a couple questions.I have a competitions resin 3" hood scoop,I'd like to know is what is the best way to graph it into the hood of my 84 GMC project truck?
> I want to do it black with candy red flames,but in the candy red I want to do playing cards and skulls.My question is how exactly do I do that?
> *


Anybody have any suggestions on how to do either one?


----------



## PlasticFabricator

I would say just place the hoodscoop on the hood, glue it on. After it dries just use ur putty/bondo whatever your using and then build it up around the edges in thin layers.


----------



## MR.559

Do they still sell model car turn tables? If so links would help. Thanks


----------



## RIP Viejo

does anyone know where to get or have a 1953 chevy pickup kit?


----------



## Bogyoke

The AMT ERTL 1950 Chevy PU might be close enough to work with.


What are the differences between the 1950 - '51 - '52 - 1953 trucks? 
I'd like to knwo too


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 9 2009, 07:26 AM~13223228
> *Do they still sell model car turn tables? If so links would help. Thanks
> *


x2


----------



## Bogyoke

Just googled this with "small display turntables"
http://www.usaturntable.com/the-large-12qu...ay-turntab.html

Probably not difficult to make at home. Any SBS threads on this?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 6 2009, 07:01 PM~13203417
> *No, just a 73 wagon.  I think R&R does the others
> 
> crazy idea though-check www.modelhaus.com
> *




nah im not looking for any of that, i was just sayin i thought they did


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 6 2009, 08:12 PM~13203837
> *i was thinkin the same thing :uh:
> *






:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## dodgerblue62

does anyone know of a tutorial for assembling a set of armandos wire wheels ?


----------



## slash

how can i take off permanent marker from clear parts?


----------



## [email protected]

did anyone make a 64 chevelle malibu ?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by slash_@Mar 10 2009, 05:48 PM~13240264
> *how can i take off permanent marker from clear parts?
> *


windex....


----------



## Bogyoke

X 2 
It has Isopropyl (rubbing alcohol) in it. This is how we clean the perma marks off of our jacko-lanterns after carving. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 9 2009, 10:26 AM~13223228
> *Do they still sell model car turn tables? If so links would help. Thanks
> *


http://www.collectablediecast.com/index.as...fID=1122&Page=2

About mid way down the page.


----------



## mcloven

wheres the bomb post


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 6 2009, 08:05 AM~13201154
> *i thought they made a 70 or a 71 too?
> *


F&F Resins used to make the 70 Impala 4-door.... they are now Drag City Casting and its discontinued....


----------



## eastside1989

I have a question ...what is the best masking tape or what should I use for doing patterns....? I need to improve my painting skills....and where do i get it?


----------



## undead white boy

Ok i have seen alot of up tops that work on here and i really want to do one to my tahoe what i need is a how to on doing a sliding rag is there one out there?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 14 2009, 05:08 PM~13280663
> *I have a question ...what is the best masking tape or what should I use for doing patterns....? I need to improve my painting skills....and where do i get it?
> *




i use 3m blue painters tape, and go to minidreams school of modeling  he did a whole skit on paterns and tape and tools to use


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 15 2009, 01:49 AM~13283775
> *i use 3m blue painters tape, and go to minidreams school of modeling   he did a whole skit on paterns and tape and tools to use
> *


Thank's...I'll check out Mini's topic....


----------



## crxlowrider

why is it when i go to upload a pic for my avatar it won't load ?????


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 14 2009, 05:08 PM~13280663
> *I have a question ...what is the best masking tape or what should I use for doing patterns....? I need to improve my painting skills....and where do i get it?
> *


i got mine (blue painters tape) at the dollar store, not the best tape proble but it worked for me :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 14 2009, 10:49 PM~13283775
> *i use 3m blue painters tape, and go to minidreams school of modeling   he did a whole skit on paterns and tape and tools to use
> *


whats the difference between blue and green tape? i use the green tape any time i paint anything and never had a problem with it. and its easy to work with


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 16 2009, 08:03 PM~13297990
> *whats the difference between blue and green tape? i use the green tape any time i paint anything and never had a problem with it. and its easy to work with
> *


and which one is thinner? :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

i dont think either or are thinner, but i know the blue painters tape is for delecate surfaces (painted bodys ) so it wont peel up your paint  i think the green painters tape has a more tacky backing, so youll have a chance of pulling up paint with it 

i hope that helps fellas


----------



## modelsbyroni

can some 1 explain how 2 post pix from photobucket now.left click copy & paste dont work anymore. thx 4 any help.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 18 2009, 09:21 PM~13319292
> * can some 1 explain how 2 post pix from photobucket now.left click copy & paste dont work anymore. thx 4 any help.
> *




are you usein the botton code? there is 4 codes, use the last one  


and its right click and copy and the right click and paste


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 18 2009, 08:21 PM~13319292
> * can some 1 explain how 2 post pix from photobucket now.left click copy & paste dont work anymore. thx 4 any help.
> *


I found that out also. I click on the bar like I used to, to highlight it then move your mouse over the highlighted part right click and copy, then go and paste it where you want it. That should work.


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 18 2009, 09:40 PM~13319470
> *I found that out also. I click on the bar like I used to, to highlight it then move your mouse over the highlighted part right click and copy, then go and paste it where you want it. That should work.
> *


  YHANKS BIGG C THAT WORKED.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Whats the best thing to use to cut sheet styrene?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 20 2009, 12:56 PM~13338028
> *Whats the best thing to use to cut sheet styrene?
> *


Knife.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 20 2009, 03:56 PM~13338028
> *Whats the best thing to use to cut sheet styrene?
> *


Ninja sword.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 20 2009, 03:56 PM~13338028
> *Whats the best thing to use to cut sheet styrene?
> *




hack saw


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 20 2009, 02:56 PM~13338028
> *Whats the best thing to use to cut sheet styrene?
> *


sawzall


----------



## OneLowBull

Airbrush season is upon me what should i get im looking for a trigger type gravity feed


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx for the tips on cutting the sheet styrene guys.Although I think the ninja sword and sawzall might be a little overkill.


----------



## raystrey

scored a shit load of testors paint. small jars. anyways all paints no thinner. I use to buy the small testor thinner bottles or model master airbrush thinner bottles but I would have to send someone to El Paso from mexico etc. 

so will mineral spirits or something else work as a good substitute for the small testor paints?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Mar 23 2009, 04:31 PM~13364195
> *scored a shit load of testors paint. small jars. anyways all paints no thinner. I use to buy the small testor thinner bottles or model master airbrush thinner bottles but I would have to send someone to El Paso from mexico etc.
> 
> so will mineral spirits or something else work as a good substitute for the small testor paints?
> *


Yes, mineral spirits should work just fine for the testors paint. I used to use it all the time cause it was cheaper to buy a gallon of mineral spirits then it was to buy the bigger bottle of Testors thinner.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Mar 23 2009, 02:31 PM~13364195
> *scored a shit load of testors paint. small jars. anyways all paints no thinner. I use to buy the small testor thinner bottles or model master airbrush thinner bottles but I would have to send someone to El Paso from mexico etc.
> 
> so will mineral spirits or something else work as a good substitute for the small testor paints?
> *


Paint thinner will work fine too, just makes it hotter


----------



## 408models

*DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHATS THE CLOSTEST UP TOP THAT I CAN USE FOR A 1970 IMPALA???*


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 24 2009, 09:52 AM~13373281
> *DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHATS THE CLOSTEST UP TOP THAT I CAN USE FOR A 1970 IMPALA???
> *


Does the 65 come with a top?


----------



## 408models

yeah u belive the older kit does. do u think that might work?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 24 2009, 10:01 AM~13373371
> *yeah u belive the older kit does. do u think that might work?
> *


I dunno what else is close


----------



## youcantfademe

i got the uptop from the 65......


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 24 2009, 08:06 PM~13380464
> *i got the uptop from the 65......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 22 2009, 08:59 PM~13355842
> *Thanx for the tips on cutting the sheet styrene guys.Although I think the ninja sword and sawzall might be a little overkill.
> *


Ninja sword just gets it done faster. Back of a #11 exacto!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 27 2009, 06:50 AM~13405503
> *Back of a #11 exacto!
> *


  it's so far the best I've used.


----------



## LowXcFalcon

hey guys 
i built 2 64 hardtop impalas 1 is blue and ugly
the other is black with all the chrome exterior detailing all done buy a tooth pick 
it has tan interior with the red dayton decals on the wheels i sat the arse on the ground and put a bic lighter under the front when i glued the steering rack etc up so it dried in a tuff stance i lov my black 64. i have mre but from the dub edition 
and swapped wheels and put them in diffrent stances i will try to get some 
piccys up 2day sometime when im not busy with my falc

peace out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by LowXcFalcon_@Mar 31 2009, 09:58 AM~13443226
> *hey guys
> i built 2 64 hardtop impalas 1 is blue and ugly
> the other is black with all the chrome exterior detailing all done buy a tooth pick
> it has tan interior with the red dayton decals on the wheels i sat the arse on the ground and put a bic lighter under the front when i glued the steering rack etc up so it dried in a tuff stance i lov my black 64. i have mre but from the dub edition
> and swapped wheels and put them in diffrent stances i will try to get some
> piccys up 2day sometime when im not busy with my falc
> 
> peace out!!! :biggrin:
> *


alrighty


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 31 2009, 10:27 PM~13449648
> *alrighty
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## pancho1969

anybody know who is the builder that always builds custom truck frames?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 2 2009, 09:29 PM~13471922
> *anybody know who is the builder that always builds custom truck frames?
> *


Are you talkin about INTHEBLOOD??


----------



## Bos82

I need to add hinges to the trunk of my ford galaxie... Anyone wanna throw some how-to's out there for me. The link on page one only shows the doors. Any takers?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 3 2009, 01:29 AM~13471922
> *anybody know who is the builder that always builds custom truck frames?
> *


I think his name on here was KYKustoms


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 3 2009, 09:23 AM~13474618
> *I need to add hinges to the trunk of my ford galaxie... Anyone wanna throw some how-to's out there for me. The link on page one only shows the doors. Any takers?
> *


Think of it like a door on its side with out all the jambs. Just add a lip on the body


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 3 2009, 12:06 PM~13475808
> *Think of it like a door on its side with out all the jambs.  Just add a lip on the body
> *


Actually I have never done any hinge work so I will have to do a door first then try the trunk. Thanks dawg. I will try out the door hinges here soon.


----------



## undead white boy

Ok i am planning a project that is coming up soon.The main color will be gloss black but i also want to have murals on the sides,hood,and trunk as well as strips that will be a metallic gray that also appears to be "Ghosted" in how do i do this?Do i paint the gray then mask and paint the black or what?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 3 2009, 01:02 PM~13476284
> *Actually I have never done any hinge work so I will have to do a door first then try the trunk. Thanks dawg. I will try out the door hinges here soon.
> *


Do the trunk first, not nearly as much work. Hard part is tweaking the bends to make sure they close right


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 3 2009, 02:12 PM~13476826
> *Do the trunk first, not nearly as much work.  Hard part is tweaking the bends to make sure they close right
> *


Thanks dawg. I appreciate the knowledge.


----------



## rollindeep408

does any one remeber if there was a trunk set up post i tried using the search menu but it dosent want to work for me :angry:


----------



## zach8200

hey all whats kind of photo shop or picture editing system do you use for making your custom pictures on your cars if you dont mind me asking


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i need help ppl . i paited my hulix window with model master transparnt black window tint and i fucked it up it dripped how can i re-clear the window????


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 11 2009, 12:50 AM~13544591
> *i need help ppl . i paited my hulix window with model master transparnt black window tint and i fucked it up it dripped how can i re-clear the window????
> *


dunk it in the purple pond..


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 10 2009, 11:50 PM~13544591
> *i need help ppl . i paited my hulix window with model master transparnt black window tint and i fucked it up it dripped how can i re-clear the window????
> *


rubbing alcohol


----------



## urjustamemory

Will Purple Power hurt Resin??


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 14 2009, 12:39 PM~13573697
> *Will Purple Power hurt Resin??
> *


absofuckinlutely


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

I've got a painting question.As I was priming my newest project today it started to rain.I noticed that I have some water spots under my primer.My question is can I just sand the affected areas or does the body have to make a trip to the purple pond?If I can just sand the spots out what grit of sandpaper do you guys recommend?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 15 2009, 12:26 AM~13579700
> *I've got a painting question.As I was priming my newest project today it started to rain.I noticed that I have some water spots under my primer.My question is can I just sand the affected areas or does the body have to make a trip to the purple pond?If I can just sand the spots out what grit of sandpaper do you guys recommend?
> *



If its just primer i would think that just taking care of the area needed would be fine. :dunno:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Yeah its just primed for now.Its all I had time to do before the sky opened up and down poured.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 15 2009, 12:34 AM~13579776
> *Yeah its just primed for now.Its all I had time to do before the sky opened up and down poured.
> *


Yeah i dont think just taking care of the affected area would be any problem then.


----------



## youcantfademe

is anyone ever gonna cast a correct fleetwood dash????


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 16 2009, 12:40 AM~13591651
> *is anyone ever gonna cast a correct fleetwood dash????
> *


I need to finish mine when shit settles here.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 16 2009, 12:13 AM~13591748


:roflmao:  :|


----------



## caprice on dz

may have been asked but I didn't feel like looking threw 60+ pages. Are the pegasus 1109s the wheels that has the separate chrome front lip from the spokes?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yes.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 16 2009, 07:22 AM~13592083
> *yes.
> *


x2... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

how long does it take for the black base cote to dry before you can lay the alcad chrome? and how long for the chrome shot?

general time frame? for both?


----------



## undead white boy

two questions
1: who can print me up some to scale 100 doller bills?
2:what company makes 1:24th/1:25th scale AK-47's?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 21 2009, 12:53 AM~13638993
> *two questions
> 1: who can print me up some to scale 100 doller bills?
> 2:what company makes 1:24th/1:25th scale AK-47's?
> *



Not seen any AKs, PSF hobbies has M16.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 20 2009, 07:53 PM~13638993
> *two questions
> 1: who can print me up some to scale 100 doller bills?
> 2:what company makes 1:24th/1:25th scale AK-47's?
> *


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2009, 09:12 PM~13637644
> *how long does it take for the black base cote to dry before you can lay the alcad chrome? and how long for the chrome shot?
> 
> general time frame? for both?
> *



are you using the alclad black base? if so I use to wait a day before shooting the chrome on top. if not depends on paint. the way i do it now is use testor regular flat black, wait a day for it to dry then use automotive clear for the high shine, wait 2 days for it to dry then follow it with alclad chrome.

the chrome I startewith a very thin coat and usually second coat 10 minutes later.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 21 2009, 12:29 PM~13641647
> *are you using the alclad black base? if so I use to wait a day before shooting the chrome on top. if not depends on paint. the way i do it now is use testor regular flat black, wait a day for it to dry then use automotive clear for the high shine, wait 2 days for it to dry then follow it with alclad chrome.
> 
> the chrome I startewith a very thin coat and usually second coat 10 minutes later.
> *




thanks ray................. yea i have the alcad gloss base, but what your doin doesnt sond bad either.

you have a pic some done the way your doin it ray?


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 21 2009, 11:32 AM~13642851
> *thanks ray................. yea i have the alcad gloss base, but what your doin doesnt sond bad either.
> 
> you have a pic some done the way your doin it ray?
> *



this was done with the automotive clear. The alclad base is not too bad but automotive clear is just shinnier so chrome comes out a little better


----------



## [email protected]

:0 wow! that looks really good bro, im gonna have to try that method  

hit me up with what automotive clear your usein  



and thanks bro


----------



## 408models

*DOES ANYONE KNOW WHEN THE PICTURES FROM THE NNL WEST THAT PAST IN SANTA CLARA CALIFORNIA WILL COME OUT??? *


----------



## Hydrohype

I am going to try to make a cadi style bumper kit, I figure I will just tare down a dayton and start cutting tires and chrome parts until something forms.
any tips?
plus I need a dogg house grill (out of the dunk model cadi) I need skirts for 
a 68 impala skirts for a 67 skirts for 61? and I am still waiting for one of them
90 fleetwoods?


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 21 2009, 12:17 PM~13643941
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHEN THE PICTURES FROM THE NNL WEST THAT PAST IN SANTA CLARA CALIFORNIA WILL COME OUT???
> *


http://nnlwest.org/gallery.html
There are some here


----------



## undead white boy

You can get the 90 fleetwood at your local hobbyshop bro


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 23 2009, 10:16 AM~13666409
> *You can get the 90 fleetwood at your local hobbyshop bro
> *


No he can't, a true fleetwood has 4 doors, which I think he can get from Twinn. If he's looking for a Euroed coupe, hobby shops still got em


----------



## spikekid999

how well do the 58 impala crusier skirts fit the revell 64 imp?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 21 2009, 12:49 PM~13643039
> *this was done with the automotive clear. The alclad base is not too bad but automotive clear is just shinnier so chrome comes out a little better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i use automotive paint too it works the best but you should wait longer after you clear it to make sure the clear is fully gased out and i would stick with a good brand of clear  ray that looks really good bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Does anyone know of a company that produces "fiesta" hubcaps?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 25 2009, 12:08 AM~13683601
> *Does anyone know of a company that produces "fiesta" hubcaps?
> *



http://www.seltd.net/ez-catalog/X344897/24...unt=0;order_by=


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Apr 24 2009, 11:20 PM~13683710
> *http://www.seltd.net/ez-catalog/X344897/24...unt=0;order_by=
> *


Thanks for the link man that will definitely help my replica build along.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 25 2009, 12:23 AM~13683739
> *Thanks for the link man that will definitely help my replica build along.
> *


Glad to help.


----------



## tunzafun

what size styrene sheet is good 4 buildin trunk interiors, door jambs, etc?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 25 2009, 11:18 PM~13689278
> *what size styrene sheet is good 4 buildin trunk interiors, door jambs, etc?
> *




i use the ''FOR SALE'' signs from walmart  

there are 2 different sizes and widths, and there cheap too........... the bigger signs are a little thicker, and the smaller ones are real thin  


check it out homie


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 27 2009, 12:23 AM~13698136
> *i use the ''FOR SALE'' signs from walmart
> 
> there are 2 different sizes and widths, and there cheap too........... the bigger signs are a little thicker, and the smaller ones are real thin
> check it out homie
> *


really? thas a pretty cool idea. ima have 2 try that :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 27 2009, 01:46 PM~13702932
> *really? thas a pretty cool idea. ima have 2 try that  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2009, 11:23 PM~13698136
> *
> check it out homie
> *





I use 4 sale signs and they work wonderfully.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 23 2009, 02:34 PM~13667679
> *how well do the 58 impala crusier skirts fit the revell 64 imp?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 27 2009, 10:07 PM~13712838
> *:dunno:
> *


not very well at all  those style of skirts are mainly for 58-60 impalas


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 28 2009, 03:31 AM~13712883
> *not very well at all    those style of skirts are mainly for 58-60 impalas
> *


ah, im just tryin to get ideas for a rebuilder i got in mind and wanna add cruiser skirts


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 23 2009, 12:34 PM~13667679
> *how well do the 58 impala crusier skirts fit the revell 64 imp?
> *



I think it will look ugly


----------



## raystrey

there was a dude from germany (overseas for sure) posting a while back. he built some crazy ass detailed chevy bomb engines, anyone remember his name???


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 28 2009, 12:10 PM~13716520
> *there was a dude from germany (overseas for sure) posting a while back. he built some crazy ass detailed chevy bomb engines, anyone remember his name???
> *


I think he was from England, built a red 48? I think his name started with an L


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 28 2009, 12:21 PM~13716658
> *I think he was from England, built a red 48?  I think his name started with an L
> *



might be him. cant find his thread since I dont recall his name .


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 28 2009, 08:24 PM~13716690
> *might be him. cant find his thread since I dont recall his name .
> *


ONLY I KNOW 3 GERMEN MEMBERS SIDETOSIDE COSTUMFREAK AND ME :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 28 2009, 09:26 AM~13713661
> *I think it will look ugly
> *


i think i might have a set, ill have to do some digging when i get back home and see how they fit/look. theres a local homie that has a white 64 with cruiser skirts and ive always loved the look of em, plus i found some pics of a badass black 64 with skirts, so im gonna build it up like that one


----------



## 46cruzr

does any one know where to get pedal car rims like spokes or something chrome thanks didnt know where else to post


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 23 2009, 12:34 PM~13667679
> *how well do the 58 impala crusier skirts fit the revell 64 imp?
> *



Here's a few 1-1 real 64's with crusing skirts. I don't think there 58's .


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr_@Apr 28 2009, 06:29 PM~13719940
> *does any one know where to get pedal car rims like spokes or something chrome thanks didnt know where else to post
> *


I saw a few on ebay a week ago

http://shop.ebay.com/items/_W0QQ_dmptZMoto...els&_osacat=220


----------



## 46cruzr

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 29 2009, 09:02 PM~13736854
> *I saw a few on ebay a week ago
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/items/_W0QQ_dmptZMoto...els&_osacat=220
> *


 thanks will check it out


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr_@Apr 28 2009, 05:29 PM~13719940
> *does any one know where to get pedal car rims like spokes or something chrome thanks didnt know where else to post
> *


there should be a pedal car topic in maybe the bike forum? They do make 12" spokes and whitewalls for bikes that you can probably modify


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 28 2009, 09:21 AM~13716658
> *I think he was from England, built a red 48?  I think his name started with an L
> *


aj was his name... and he did some clean ass work.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=345559&st=0

most of the pics are gone tho.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr_@Apr 28 2009, 02:29 PM~13719940
> *does any one know where to get pedal car rims like spokes or something chrome thanks didnt know where else to post
> *


buy some of them tricyles from walmart and rip off the back wheels..... you'll need to cut out the center of the drive wheel and weld it onto one of the tricyle wheels..... other than that they are a strait swap...


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 1 2009, 01:55 AM~13752031
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=345559&st=0
> 
> most of the pics are gone tho.....
> *



million thanks homie. thats him


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 1 2009, 01:00 AM~13752039
> *buy some of them tricyles from walmart and rip off the back wheels..... you'll need to cut out the center of the drive wheel and weld it onto one of the tricyle wheels..... other than that they are a strait swap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bro, gonna pick up a fire truck pedal car for my son on saturday. gonna do it all up


----------



## lowridermodels

I HAVE A PROBLEM...I PAINTED A BASE COAT ON ONE OF MY RIDES...DID SOME FLAMES ON IT AND THE TAPE I USED LEFT THE GLUE BEHIND ON THE BASE COAT...ANY IDEAS ON HOW TO GET THE GLUE OFF BESIDES STRIPPING THE WHOLE BODY AGAIN? HELP!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 2 2009, 11:38 AM~13763475
> *I HAVE A PROBLEM...I PAINTED A BASE COAT ON ONE OF MY RIDES...DID SOME FLAMES ON IT AND THE TAPE I USED LEFT THE GLUE BEHIND ON THE BASE COAT...ANY IDEAS ON HOW TO GET THE GLUE OFF BESIDES STRIPPING THE WHOLE BODY AGAIN? HELP!!!!!
> *



how bad is it bro?


ive had small amounts of the tacky shit left behind, and i just cleared over it, and you couldnt tell at all :biggrin: 

but that was a small amount tho


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 2 2009, 10:38 AM~13763475
> *I HAVE A PROBLEM...I PAINTED A BASE COAT ON ONE OF MY RIDES...DID SOME FLAMES ON IT AND THE TAPE I USED LEFT THE GLUE BEHIND ON THE BASE COAT...ANY IDEAS ON HOW TO GET THE GLUE OFF BESIDES STRIPPING THE WHOLE BODY AGAIN? HELP!!!!!
> *


Lighter Fuild will take it off, just be sure not to rub to hard or it'll take the paint also.


----------



## lowridermodels

Thanx homiez and what type oftape should I use?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 2 2009, 02:53 PM~13765008
> *Thanx  homiez and what type oftape should I use?
> *


I use the same as Mini does and thats the bright Green or Blue 3M painters tape.
Now these will still sometimes leave the glue on the car, but I keep a bottle of lighter fuild around for just that reason. One thing that helps also is to stick your tape to a piece of glass when doing your cuts on the tape. It helps to get a clean cut off the body and it make the tape just alittle less sticky so it doesn't leave the residue on the paint.


----------



## lowridermodels

I have been laying my tape on a mirror and cutting my patterns out before I use my stencil on the car, just updating you all that I got it cleaned, I used some testors thinner and a qtip, came off nice without hurting the base coat. Now I'm off to find the correct tape. Thanx for all your homiez help, its much appreciated!!!!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 2 2009, 11:38 AM~13763475
> *I HAVE A PROBLEM...I PAINTED A BASE COAT ON ONE OF MY RIDES...DID SOME FLAMES ON IT AND THE TAPE I USED LEFT THE GLUE BEHIND ON THE BASE COAT...ANY IDEAS ON HOW TO GET THE GLUE OFF BESIDES STRIPPING THE WHOLE BODY AGAIN? HELP!!!!!
> *


beleive it or not baby oil will work, just wash it really good when done.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 3 2009, 06:45 PM~13771996
> *beleive it or not baby oil will work, just wash it really good when done.
> *







:nicoderm: for real?


----------



## lowridermodels

Ok I got another problem, I need to know how much metal glaze putty and the hardner mix so it will dry, its always sticky and never dries


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 3 2009, 07:10 PM~13772448
> *Ok I got another problem, I need to know how much metal glaze putty and the hardner mix so it will dry, its always sticky and never dries
> *


Depends on what brand your using. I use Ever Coat and it's alittle tacky once it drys, but the first hit of sand paper take care of that.

But if it's not drying for you I'd use more hardner. One thing you can do is get a junk body or cardboard and play around with different mixes and see what works best. One brand I wouldn't use is Bondo. I've tried it a few times and had the same problem as you're having now. It'd stay gummy no matter how much hardner I used. This is my 2 cents, others might like Bondo.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 3 2009, 07:36 PM~13772272
> *:nicoderm:  for real?
> *


fo' real!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Does anyone know where I can find a '51 Ford car grille?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 7 2009, 01:27 PM~13816293
> *Does anyone know where I can find a '51 Ford car grille?
> *



Model Haus

http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?y=44&c=...1&Submit=Search


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@May 7 2009, 09:48 PM~13821347
> *Model Haus
> 
> http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?y=44&c=...1&Submit=Search
> *


Thanx ShowRodFreak.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

where can i find a bench seat for an impala? for a non ss thanx. i looked through modelhaus but didnt see em


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 9 2009, 12:54 PM~13838218
> *where can i find a bench seat for an impala? for a non ss thanx. i looked through modelhaus but didnt see em
> *


what year of impala?


----------



## youcantfademe

a company was producing 4 doors and biscayne bodies, they also had the correct bench seats too , i dont remember who it was they were selling them for drag car builders if i remember correctly


----------



## sponserdsk8ter

has anyone ever put speakers in their model cars?

i think i might put 6 headphone speakers and a small headphone amp in my s-10


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 9 2009, 10:24 PM~13840676
> *what year of impala?
> *


63


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 10 2009, 12:24 AM~13840676
> *what year of impala?
> *


how bout 64?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 10 2009, 03:12 AM~13841745
> *a company was producing 4 doors and biscayne bodies, they also had the correct bench seats too , i dont remember who it was they were selling them for drag car builders if i remember correctly
> *












http://www.mcwautomotivefinishes.com/resin/gallery.html

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 28 2009, 02:10 PM~13716520
> *there was a dude from germany (overseas for sure) posting a while back. he built some crazy ass detailed chevy bomb engines, anyone remember his name???
> *


Andy Jones

http://www.aj-modelworks.co.uk/ajmodelworks_001.htm


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 10 2009, 02:26 PM~13845787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mcwautomotivefinishes.com/resin/gallery.html
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yup http://www.mcwautomotivefinishes.com/resin/resinlist.html


----------



## 408models

*HAS ANYONE USED THE BLACK BMF?? *


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 15 2009, 08:29 AM~13895141
> *HAS ANYONE USED THE BLACK BMF??
> *


yes, it sucks..... not sticky for shit and a little on the thick side....


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 15 2009, 01:42 PM~13896894
> *yes, it sucks..... not sticky for shit and a little on the thick side....
> *


X2 and be careful when you cut it cause it'll show a sliver edge if the blade is just kinda dull.


----------



## Bogyoke

yup, difficult sht.


----------



## groupebks

anybody know where i can find a cuttless model or anything in the 80's as far as monte carlo


----------



## rookiefromcali

CAN ANYONE SHOW ME HOW TO POST VIDEOS ON HERE USING PHOTOBUCKET....I TRIED ALREADY AND IT SAYS.......Upload Error
The file "" does not have a valid video extension.
Valid video extensions are: 3g2, 3gp, 3gp2, 3gpp, 3p, asf, avi, divx, dv, dvx, flv, moov, mov, mp4, mpeg4, mpg4, mpe, mpeg, mpg, qt, wmv, xvid, rm.....MY FILE ENDS WITH MOD.....WHAT SHOULD I DO...HOW CAN I POST VIDEOS.....HELP../??>!>!>!?!


----------



## lowridermodels

I got the bench seats being casted right now, so be on a look out!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 22 2009, 05:37 PM~13973012
> *I got the bench seats being casted right now, so be on a look out!
> *



:0


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 22 2009, 06:17 PM~13973736
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@May 22 2009, 02:17 PM~13971855
> *CAN ANYONE SHOW ME HOW TO POST VIDEOS ON HERE USING PHOTOBUCKET....I TRIED ALREADY AND IT SAYS.......Upload Error
> The file "" does not have a valid video extension.
> Valid video extensions are: 3g2, 3gp, 3gp2, 3gpp, 3p, asf, avi, divx, dv, dvx, flv, moov, mov, mp4, mpeg4, mpg4, mpe, mpeg, mpg, qt, wmv, xvid, rm.....MY FILE ENDS WITH MOD.....WHAT SHOULD I DO...HOW CAN I POST VIDEOS.....HELP../??>!>!>!?!
> *


  ,ima needing some advice on how to post a video . my son has been trying to help me with this for a minute now , i cant get it .
its a video at a bad ass car show , any help would be appreciated .......


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 23 2009, 11:16 AM~13977491
> * ,ima needing some advice on how to post a video . my son has been trying to help me with this for a minute now , i cant get it .
> its a video at a bad ass car show , any help would be appreciated .......
> *


If it's on Photobucket, you should be able to post up the "IMG" code just like you would to post a pic and that'll show a pic of the video and when you click on the pic, it'll take you to PB to watch it.

Just like this below.


----------



## rookiefromcali

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 23 2009, 11:54 AM~13978472
> *If it's on Photobucket, you should be able to post up the "IMG" code just like you would to post a pic and that'll show a pic of the video and when you click on the pic, it'll take you to PB to watch it.
> 
> Just like this below.
> 
> *


I TRIED TO UPLOAD MY VIDEO TO PHOTOBUCKET ALREADY AND IT SAYS.......Upload Error The file "" does not have a valid video extension.
Valid video extensions are: 3g2, 3gp, 3gp2, 3gpp, 3p, asf, avi, divx, dv, dvx, flv, moov, mov, mp4, mpeg4, mpg4, mpe, mpeg, mpg, qt, wmv, xvid, rm.....THANKS ALOT BRO...


----------



## groupebks

I TRYING TO FIND SOME MODELS BUT CANT FIND ANY SITES MAYBE A OLD'S CUTTLESS OR MONTE CARLO IM LOOKING FOR A NISSAN HARD BODY MODEL TOO A TRUCK BUT CANT FIND NOTHING CAU ANY ONE HELP OR PM ME


----------



## youcantfademe

twinn makes the cutlass boies , you need amonte ss or grand national kit to complete it , lindberg made the hardbodies, try ebay for those


----------



## darkside customs

Ok, I use rattle cans and painted a project with the testors one coat lacquer. Ive used duplicolor clear before on the lacquer with out any problems. Today I went to clear my project with duplicolor clear coat for lacquer paints and did the mist coats first and let it dry and then hit it with a wet coat. Well after letting it sit for a bit, it looks in a couple places to have actually lifted the final coat of paint in the cracks to expose the under coat of a different color. Its not really noticeable for example the crack between the body and bumper. What the hell is causing this. Ive never had a problem using the clear before.


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 29 2009, 07:42 PM~14041398
> *Ok, I use rattle cans and painted a project with the testors one coat lacquer. Ive used duplicolor clear before on the lacquer with out any problems. Today I went to clear my project with duplicolor clear coat for lacquer paints and did the mist coats first and let it dry and then hit it with a wet coat. Well after letting it sit for a bit, it looks in a couple places to have actually lifted the final coat of paint in the cracks to expose the under coat of a different color. Its not really noticeable for example the crack between the body and bumper. What the hell is causing this. Ive never had a problem using the clear before.
> *



plastic or resin body?


----------



## darkside customs

plastic


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 29 2009, 06:42 PM~14041398
> *Ok, I use rattle cans and painted a project with the testors one coat lacquer. Ive used duplicolor clear before on the lacquer with out any problems. Today I went to clear my project with duplicolor clear coat for lacquer paints and did the mist coats first and let it dry and then hit it with a wet coat. Well after letting it sit for a bit, it looks in a couple places to have actually lifted the final coat of paint in the cracks to expose the under coat of a different color. Its not really noticeable for example the crack between the body and bumper. What the hell is causing this. Ive never had a problem using the clear before.
> *



any pics?


----------



## darkside customs

NO, BUT ILL TAKE SOME TOMORROW AND POST SOME UP.


----------



## regalistic

i am starting on my first resin build. any tips or tricks i should be aware of?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jun 1 2009, 09:15 PM~14065921
> *i am starting on my first resin build. any tips or tricks i should be aware of?
> *






umm yea...................... in order to start a resin, you 1st need to remove the reds and bungles stickers from the back of your soocer van lol :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jun 1 2009, 06:15 PM~14065921
> *i am starting on my first resin build. any tips or tricks i should be aware of?
> *


a good soak in the bleche wite and a good scrub with some comet..... followed by a quality primer, an be ready for headaches , resin never '' drops into place'' it always has to be modded and massaged to fit correctly....


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 1 2009, 07:26 PM~14066023
> *umm yea...................... in order to start a resin, you 1st need to remove the reds and bungles stickers from the back of your soocer van lol :biggrin:
> *


HEY now.. nothing wrong with a soccer van.. Laugh it up now cause you will have one soon to.. Popping out kids and shit.. LMAO..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 1 2009, 10:36 PM~14066829
> *HEY now.. nothing wrong with a soccer van.. Laugh it up now cause you will have one soon to.. Popping out kids and shit.. LMAO..
> *






:biggrin: i know right lol


----------



## 8-Ball

alright quick paint question. i know you can mix laquer and enamel wen painting but is it laquer over enamel without a reaction to the paint or is it enamel over laquer with out a reaction to the paint.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

laquer over enamel has the reaction


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 1 2009, 09:26 PM~14066023
> *umm yea...................... in order to start a resin, you 1st need to remove the reds and bungles stickers from the back of your soocer van lol :biggrin:
> *


hey now... my soccer van kicks ass ..... it got me the hell out of your town the other day :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jun 2 2009, 07:06 PM~14074273
> *hey now... my soccer van kicks ass ..... it got me the hell out of your town the other day :biggrin:
> *





with cats chasein you with torches and terrible towls huh :biggrin: 



hey you know your always welcome in the burgh, maybe next time you can chill for a weekend or some shit.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 2 2009, 07:42 PM~14074727
> *with cats chasein you with torches and terrible towls huh :biggrin:
> hey you know your always welcome in the burgh, maybe next time you can chill for a weekend or some shit.
> *


would be cool, the drive really aint to bad either


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 29 2009, 08:30 PM~14041982
> *plastic
> *



paint maybe wasn't totally dry and clear reacted with it.....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Hey guys,how long do you usually wait before taking the tape off on a tu-tone paint job?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jun 2 2009, 07:56 PM~14074887
> *would be cool, the drive really aint to bad either
> *







  :biggrin: 




HIT ME UP, I WANNA KNOW ABOUT THAT CUTTY  SEND ME A PIC :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

DID THEY EVER MAKE ANY 70'S BUICK ELECTRA ?


----------



## Siim123

Hey, little question, my English sucks again:
Are "clear coat" and "lacquer" same things?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

no, lacquer is a different type of paint, like enamel is. theres also acrylic,urethane and i think theres one other...clearcoat is just the clear coat of paint that you put on ur ride, which can be all different types.(i think)


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 9 2009, 09:59 PM~14146031
> *DID THEY EVER MAKE ANY 70'S BUICK ELECTRA ?
> *


no


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 10 2009, 07:49 AM~14148010
> *Hey, little question, my English sucks again:
> Are "clear coat" and "lacquer" same things?
> *


 Clear laquer
Clear enamel
Clear acrylic enamel
Urethane Clear

there should be more


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Jun 10 2009, 04:09 PM~14148118-->
> 
> 
> 
> no, lacquer is a different type of paint, like enamel is. theres also acrylic,urethane and i think theres one other...clearcoat is just the clear coat of paint that you put on ur ride, which can be all different types.(i think)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShowRodFreak_@Jun 10 2009, 07:15 PM~14149781
> *Clear laquer
> Clear enamel
> Clear acrylic enamel
> Urethane Clear
> 
> there should be more
> *


Thanks for reply! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 10 2009, 06:13 AM~14148146
> *no
> *


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jun 10 2009, 10:15 AM~14149781
> *Clear laquer
> Clear enamel
> Clear acrylic enamel
> Urethane Clear
> 
> there should be more
> *


acrilyc urethane, waterbased , waterborne, ....


----------



## regalistic

whats the best way to strip paint from resin? will brake fuild hurt it?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jun 14 2009, 10:10 AM~14185809
> *whats the best way to strip paint from resin? will brake fuild hurt it?
> *


It might. Easy Off Oven Cleaner is the safest.


----------



## Mnt86ss

What size stryene would you use to make a C notch on a chevy pickup?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Mnt86ss_@Jun 14 2009, 03:24 PM~14187449
> *What size stryene would you use to make a C notch on a  chevy pickup?
> *


same size or a little bigger as the frame


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jun 14 2009, 11:10 AM~14185809
> *whats the best way to strip paint from resin? will brake fuild hurt it?
> *


 The Purple stuff and brake fluid will melt the resin


----------



## jorgemartinezis1

can some one make a video on how to make the cylinders or link me a video or tell me wut i all need cuz i got a project im doing and needs the cylinders for realistic look


----------



## 408models

I WANT TO KNOW 

for some of the old decals that come with the models, does the decal solution work better then just useing water, i'm haveing aproblem with some old decal sheet i got, Once it goes on it's ok but after a few minutes it seem like the glue underneath it starts to show up, 

Is there a better way to prevent this???


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 18 2009, 05:44 PM~14230653
> *I WANT TO KNOW
> 
> for some of the old decals that come with the models, does the decal solution work better then just useing water, i'm haveing aproblem with some old decal sheet i got, Once it goes on it's ok but after a few minutes it seem like the glue underneath it starts to show up,
> 
> Is there a better way to prevent this???
> *



http://www.briansmodelcars.com/tutorials/tutorial/110

Very last section.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jun 18 2009, 09:40 PM~14235555
> *http://www.briansmodelcars.com/tutorials/tutorial/110
> 
> Very last section.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: thanks bro  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

will using a transparent paint over a solid paint give it the kandy effect?????


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 19 2009, 01:45 PM~14240593
> *will using a transparent paint over a solid paint give it the kandy effect?????
> *


Yes, but use a metallic basecoat, not solid


----------



## grimreaper69

cool, thanx


----------



## jorgemartinezis1

hey guys is their another way of getting the cylinders that work.....cuz i asked beto how much he wanted and he hasnt messaged me bak the price in like 2 weeks now


----------



## urjustamemory

Does anyone know if any company makes a set of the steelie wheel hub caps?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Jun 22 2009, 09:42 PM~14266366
> *Does anyone know if any company makes a set of the steelie wheel hub caps?
> *



http://www.seltd.net/ez-catalog/X344897/24...unt=0;order_by=


----------



## sdkid

does anyone know how to build a adjustable suspension? i click on the how to link on building an adjustable suspension but it says that there is an error. can anyone help me?thanks


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jun 22 2009, 10:24 PM~14268832
> *does anyone know how to build a adjustable suspension? i click on the how to link on building an adjustable suspension but it says that there is an error. can anyone help me?thanks
> *


Undercover Impala is workin on doin that. Check out his build thread and I think he showed a little bit on the Impala Buildoff thread as well. HTH


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by sdkid+Jun 22 2009, 10:24 PM~14268832-->
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone know how to build a adjustable suspension? i click on the how to link on building an adjustable suspension but it says that there is an error. can anyone help me?thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Jun 23 2009, 01:28 PM~14274154
> *Undercover Impala is workin on doin that. Check out his build thread and I think he showed a little bit on the Impala Buildoff thread as well. HTH
> *




I am working on this right now. I am pretty close to actaully getting it working and such. I just started doing this on a 57 chevy but i think it come to the same thing truck or car. Give me a couple day to actaully get it prettymuch build and then i will show it. Is that cool? Or in the meanwhile you could pm undercover impala and ask him how he did his. I know there is another 60 impala on page 44 that has a total adjustable suspension


----------



## 8-Ball

ok im using the duplicolor clear effex rattle can paint and was wondering if i need to use a regular duplicolor clear on it to give it that wet look or can it stand on its own with out another clear.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Hey everyone how do I modify the front suspension to give a locked-up stance?Links or example pics are really appreciated.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 23 2009, 10:19 PM~14277539
> *Hey everyone how do I modify the front suspension to give a locked-up stance?Links or example pics are really appreciated.
> *




you need to drill a new hole in the spindle part that the wheel goes to and re-pin the wheel to the new hole you drilled in the spindle  

its up to you where you want the new hole, and that will let you set it up for locked up, or crushed bro.

hope this helps


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jun 23 2009, 02:07 PM~14274536
> *I am working on this right now. I am pretty close to actaully getting it working and such. I just started doing this on a 57 chevy but i think it come to the same thing truck or car. Give me a couple day to actaully get it prettymuch build and then i will show it. Is that cool? Or in the meanwhile you could pm undercover impala and ask him how he did his. I know there is another 60 impala on page 44 that has a total adjustable suspension
> *


that cool man, take your time, there is no hurry here im sure. im building my own setups out of cardboard to get an idea of what i can do


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 23 2009, 11:00 PM~14279512
> *you need to drill a new hole in the spindle part that the wheel goes to and re-pin the wheel to the new hole you drilled in the spindle
> 
> its up to you where you want the new hole, and that will let you set it up for locked up, or crushed bro.
> 
> hope this helps
> *


Thanx man.I also went through minis school of modeling thread and found his how to on it.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 24 2009, 02:08 PM~14283475
> *Thanx man.I also went through minis school of modeling thread and found his how to on it.
> *


----------



## raystrey

what size aluminum tube and brass rod is used for hindging doors etc???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i use 1/32 brass rod, and 1/16th tubing.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 23 2009, 07:44 PM~14276626
> *ok im using the duplicolor clear effex rattle can paint and was wondering if i need to use a regular duplicolor clear on it to give it that wet look or can it stand on its own with out another clear.
> *


That shit will add HELLA flake.....BUT its not that shiny alone.Spray it in thin layers to get desired effect....then use a good lacquer clear....should look niiiiice.


----------



## eastside1989

Has anybody seen these seats for sale and where can we buy them? I believe hoppin Hydro's sold them...at one time....


----------



## eastside1989

I found those seats at detail masters....Thank's any way....


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jun 25 2009, 08:05 PM~14299797
> *That shit will add HELLA flake.....BUT its not that shiny alone.Spray it in thin layers to get desired effect....then use a good lacquer clear....should look niiiiice.
> *


thanks homie i layed down some of that testors lacquer clear and not only does it luk like glass but it brings that flake out big time.


----------



## 26cruiser

Do u primer ur bench/buckets or just spray em'?

Also any suggestion brands for rattle cans that have some decent flakes??


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by 26cruiser_@Jun 30 2009, 11:52 AM~14340425
> *Do u primer ur bench/buckets or just spray em'?
> 
> Also any suggestion brands for rattle cans that have some decent flakes??
> *


i personally primer everything before i spray it. cause it can show you where u have imperfections better and can fill in small scratches. and recently i been using Duplicolor which works really great. and i also use the testgors one coat laquer paint which is cool also.


----------



## 26cruiser

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 30 2009, 11:32 AM~14340863
> *i personally primer everything before i spray it. cause it can show you where u have imperfections better and can fill in small scratches. and recently i been using Duplicolor which works really great. and i also use the testgors one coat laquer paint which is cool also.
> *



Coool. Thanks!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 26cruiser_@Jun 30 2009, 11:52 AM~14340425
> *Do u primer ur bench/buckets or just spray em'?
> 
> Also any suggestion brands for rattle cans that have some decent flakes??
> *


 try MEDAL SPECKS at your local auto store


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 30 2009, 08:32 AM~14340863
> *i personally primer everything before i spray it. cause it can show you where u have imperfections better and can fill in small scratches. and recently i been using Duplicolor which works really great. and i also use the testgors one coat laquer paint which is cool also.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i like all of duplicolor's paints.....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

I've got a question for the builder who use Folk Art clear.What is the best technic to spray this stuff?I'm just wondering,because I've ruined 2 paint jobs.Also can I use CSC to strip it off?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

how did they get ruined?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

When I cleared them, there were spot that it looked like the clear didn't touch.There is just little circles whereit didn't touch.The spots weren't from bubbles.When I did a second coat the spots were still there.Any help would be great.Is it better to do mist coats?Or is it better to do heavy coats?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

do whaa? mines never done that. lemme see some pics to see what ur talkin bout.


----------



## youcantfademe

he means fish eyes, wear gloves when handling , or rinse your body well before painting/ clearing. the oils on your hands are causing the problem.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 5 2009, 12:38 PM~14386075
> *he means fish eyes, wear gloves when handling , or rinse your body well before painting/ clearing. the oils on your hands are causing the problem.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 5 2009, 04:38 PM~14386075
> *he means fish eyes, wear gloves when handling , or rinse your body well before painting/ clearing. the oils on your hands are causing the problem.
> *


I didn't touch the body between any of the painting process though.Does this mean I should put it in the purple pond and start over?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 5 2009, 03:57 PM~14386194
> *I didn't touch the body between any of the painting process though.Does this mean I should put it in the purple pond and start over?
> *


:yessad: are you using all spray cans? if youre using a airbrush , its possible you have water or oil in the lines.....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Yeah,I'm only using spray cans.I don't have an airbrush.I can't really afford one right now.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 5 2009, 04:24 PM~14386397
> *Yeah,I'm only using spray cans.I don't have an airbrush.I can't really afford one right now.
> *


its got to be somewhere in the prep work.....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Oh well I wasn't really diggin the color anyways.Will CSC strip off the Folk Art clear?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 5 2009, 03:27 PM~14385376
> *When I cleared them, there were spot that it looked like the clear didn't touch.There is just little circles whereit didn't touch.The spots weren't from bubbles.When I did a second coat the spots were still there.Any help would be great.Is it better to do mist coats?Or is it better to do heavy coats?
> *


It's not fish eyes, it has something to do with that clear. It happened to me when I painted my Beretta. It was preped right, not touched, and it did it twice to me with reg Testors canned and the new one coat paint. 

I'm not sure if CSC will take it off or not. I used Dot3 on mine.

Here's the pics of what it did.

























I thought it was junk and gave it to CandyBlu66, since he seams to have good luck with it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 5 2009, 09:24 PM~14387749
> *It's not fish eyes, it has something to do with that clear. It happened to me when I painted my Beretta. It was preped right, not touched, and it did it twice to me with reg Testors canned and the new one coat paint.
> 
> I'm not sure if CSC will take it off or not. I used Dot3 on mine.
> 
> Here's the pics of what it did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was junk and gave it to CandyBlu66, since he seams to have good luck with it.
> *


wait... i think it did that to me a while ago on a car i used testors on. i think its the testors that causin the prollem!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 5 2009, 08:24 PM~14387749
> *It's not fish eyes, it has something to do with that clear. It happened to me when I painted my Beretta. It was preped right, not touched, and it did it twice to me with reg Testors canned and the new one coat paint.
> 
> I'm not sure if CSC will take it off or not. I used Dot3 on mine.
> 
> Here's the pics of what it did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was junk and gave it to CandyBlu66, since he seams to have good luck with it.
> *


This is exactly what happened to my Escalade and my Starliner.I've got the 'lade soakin' now so hopefully it will strip it.


----------



## Guest

Looked on the Testors and Folk Art websites. Looks like the Glaze is too hot for the testors.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 5 2009, 10:24 PM~14387749
> *It's not fish eyes, it has something to do with that clear. It happened to me when I painted my Beretta. It was preped right, not touched, and it did it twice to me with reg Testors canned and the new one coat paint.
> 
> I'm not sure if CSC will take it off or not. I used Dot3 on mine.
> 
> Here's the pics of what it did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was junk and gave it to CandyBlu66, since he seams to have good luck with it.
> *






the only time ive ever had this happen to me , was when i was brushin off a body fresh outa the dot 3, and while i was brushin the old paint off the body, the spatter from the brush, shot on to a body close by, and i didnt know, so when i picked up the other body and shot with folkart, it did that  


the only thing i could think of, is that you some how got some kinda oil on the body, and then shot the folkart  


folkart is pretty easy to work with, i think :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 6 2009, 12:06 AM~14389392
> *the only time ive ever had this happen to me , was when i was brushin off a body fresh outa the dot 3, and while i was brushin the old paint off the body, the spatter from the brush, shot on to a body close by, and i didnt know, so when i picked up the other body  and shot with folkart, it did that
> the only thing i could think of, is that you some how got some kinda oil on the body, and then shot the folkart
> folkart is pretty easy to work with, i think :biggrin:
> *


Nope man, I primed it set it in the booth to dry for a few, painted it and back in the booth, next day shot the clear and it did that.

But like Charles says it might be that it's to hot, I dunno.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jul 5 2009, 11:38 PM~14388407
> *Looked on the Testors and Folk Art websites. Looks like the Glaze is too hot for the testors.
> *






i know it doesnt say on the can, but i think that folkart is lacquer, and cant be shot over enamel


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Ok that most have been my problem right there.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Another question is tamiya paint lacquer or enamel?


----------



## Guest

lacquer


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jul 6 2009, 12:09 AM~14389995
> *lacquer
> *


Thanx man,I was only wondering because thats the brand I'm using on my next build.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 5 2009, 07:10 PM~14389447
> *i know it doesnt say on the can, but i think that folkart is lacquer, and cant be shot over enamel
> *


i've heard of people doing it successfully... but they say they do several "mist" coats first.... so its not hot enough to do damage


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 7 2009, 11:22 PM~14407475
> *i've heard of people doing it successfully... but they say they do several "mist" coats first.... so its not hot enough to do damage
> *





 


i wouldnt even wanna try it tho, over enamel that is


----------



## Shadowmaker

if any of you are interested Dollar tree around here has these tires they are actually Yo-Yo's but they could be made into actual tires for your cars they come in like a pack of 8 or somthing like that they caught my eye i should of bought some to play around with to see what i could do with them


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

where can i get stuff COPPER plated?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 10 2009, 03:06 AM~14431394
> *where can i get stuff COPPER plated?
> *





buy some copper paint and tape off foo  :biggrin: and tape off good, because i know what your doin lol




or see if they have a copper colored kandy


----------



## BiggC

They sale Copper BMF, and Copper Al-Clad, so those may be some ideas for you.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah copper BMF was gonna be one of the first things i bought, but like i need the wheel rims copper plated n various parts of the motor..


----------



## grimreaper69

Is it necessary to prime before spraying the Testors one coat laquer?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh: i think its neccesary to ALWAYS prime before paint...


----------



## grimreaper69

I was only asking because I know laquer is too hot to spray over enamel.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

then just get laquer primer?


----------



## grimreaper69

I can't find laquer primer anywhere around here.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

duplicolor has it... you dont have an o relilys, autozone, pep boys etc near you?


----------



## grimreaper69

I didn't even think of AutoZone. I'll run up there real quick. Thanks bro.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 11 2009, 10:33 AM~14442208
> *I can't find laquer primer anywhere around here.
> *


CAR QUEST + PLASTIC KOTE + T-235 GREY PRIMER ! You'll never want to use another primer in a can again ! I buy it buy the 6 pack case . I won't use anything else unless its 2k self mix primer !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 11 2009, 04:19 PM~14443946
> *CAR  QUEST  + PLASTIC KOTE + T-235  GREY  PRIMER  !  You'll never  want  to  use  another  primer  in a  can  again !  I  buy  it  buy the  6  pack  case . I  won't  use  anything  else  unless  its  2k self  mix  primer  !
> *






i would have to agree..................................... the shit lays soo smooth, dont even have to wet sand at all  



i love it :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 11 2009, 03:19 PM~14443946
> *CAR  QUEST  + PLASTIC KOTE + T-235  GREY  PRIMER  !  You'll never  want  to  use  another  primer  in a  can  again !  I  buy  it  buy the  6  pack  case . I  won't  use  anything  else  unless  its  2k self  mix  primer  !
> *


Well, I have only one CarQuest across town. I'll have to run over there sometime this week. Don't know when I'll be going back to work. My Rig has been down since I got home last week :uh: . Maybe I can get some building done. :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

This question is for the guys that use folkart glaze for clear.Have any of you experienced a spiderweb type substance come out while spraying it?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 13 2009, 12:18 AM~14453110
> *This question is for the guys that use folkart glaze for clear.Have any of you experienced a spiderweb type substance come out while spraying it?
> *





yea its either too old, or its too hot outside, i had that happen like 3 weeks ago, i was out sprayin and it was like 90degrees out :uh: fuckin sucked, needless to say, i had to dip it


----------



## Siim123

Have a question. Is there any 62 Chevy Impala hardtop model car?
I have found only convertible and 62 Bel Air.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 13 2009, 03:52 AM~14455044
> *Have a question. Is there any 62 Chevy Impala hardtop model car?
> I have found only convertible and 62 Bel Air.
> *


The Bel Air can be made into an Impala with a little work.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 13 2009, 04:30 PM~14455798
> *The Bel Air can be made into an Impala with a little work.
> *


Thats not what I asked bro! :biggrin: And Beli has different top, I want proper 62-64 shape roof  
If there is not any hardtop then I go with convertible. Have some ideas for that too


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hardtops, you can sometimes find the original hardtops, but a lot of money. you can also get a resin hardtop as well.


----------



## youcantfademe

i used a 63 roof on my 62....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 13 2009, 12:02 PM~14456362
> *i used a 63 roof on my 62....
> *





pics?


----------



## Siim123

Alright cool, then I will build convertible :biggrin: ...when I have goddamn money, summer is takin all the money away :uh: .


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 13 2009, 04:52 AM~14455044
> *Have a question. Is there any 62 Chevy Impala hardtop model car?
> I have found only convertible and 62 Bel Air.
> *



http://mcwautomotivefinishes.com/resin/62impdrcar.jpg


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Siim123+Jul 13 2009, 01:52 AM~14455044-->
> 
> 
> 
> Have a question. Is there any 62 Chevy Impala hardtop model car?
> I have found only convertible and 62 Bel Air.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 09:02 AM~14456362
> *i used a 63 roof on my 62....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Jul 13 2009, 09:10 AM~14456426
> *pics?
> *


----------



## Siim123

Really nice :thumbsup: 
Is it AMT's kit? All original box parts in engine and transmission?


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jul 13 2009, 06:38 PM~14456646
> *http://mcwautomotivefinishes.com/resin/62impdrcar.jpg
> *


Looks good but I think I wont mess with resin, want to have box-original stuff  :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 13 2009, 10:09 AM~14456023
> *Thats not what I asked bro! :biggrin:  And Beli has different top, I want proper 62-64 shape roof
> If there is not any hardtop then I go with convertible. Have some ideas for that too
> *


Sorry bro, didn't even think of that, just tryin to help :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 13 2009, 08:18 PM~14457621
> *Sorry bro, didn't even think of that, just tryin to help  :biggrin:
> *


Yea its ok, thanks for tryin though!


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 13 2009, 11:14 AM~14457581
> *Really nice :thumbsup:
> Is it AMT's kit? All original box parts in engine and transmission?
> *


amt kit, it was all plated, buit otherwise box stock, all i did was add the roof....


----------



## Siim123

Damn, looks like very good quality and detailed stuff from AMT! :0
I havent build any AMT before but as much I've seen pictures of different AMT's, they look quite poor!


----------



## youcantfademe

the 62 is a good kit, way more detailed than the 63 and 64 they made....


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 13 2009, 02:52 AM~14455044
> *Have a question. Is there any 62 Chevy Impala hardtop model car?
> I have found only convertible and 62 Bel Air.
> *


here are some. if you notice the blue looks like the hard top. The red has the window posts


----------



## Siim123

Nah sorry I dont like them, their roof looks like 61's.
62-64 Impalas had same roof's 









But its ok, I would like to build Convertible too


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Kool.......dame never noticed the roof lines. Hey you learn something new everyday. Lol thanks


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 12 2009, 10:58 PM~14453496
> *yea its either too old, or its too hot outside, i had that happen like 3 weeks ago, i was out sprayin and it was like 90degrees out :uh:  fuckin sucked, needless to say, i had to dip it
> *


Luckily I didn't get any on the kit.It only happened after I went passed the panel I was clearing.I was just wondering if it had happened to anyone else.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

I got a couple questions.What is the easiest way to open up the grille on my stepside build?Also what is the best way to paint the outer wheel halves on a detail master steering wheel?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 13 2009, 08:33 PM~14463970
> *I got a couple questions.What is the easiest way to open up the grille on my stepside build?Also what is the best way to paint the outer wheel halves on a detail master steering wheel?
> *


open it from the back with a dremel,

when i painted my rings for my s-10 build i placed some tape sticcky side up and stuck the rings to it , then painted them....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 14 2009, 10:35 AM~14468386
> *open it from the back with a dremel,
> 
> when i painted my rings for my s-10 build i placed some tape sticcky side up and stuck the rings to it , then painted them....
> *


Thanx man.So for the dremel what speed and bit do you recommend?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 13 2009, 12:16 PM~14457599
> *Looks good but I think I wont mess with resin, want to have box-original stuff   :thumbsup:
> *



This is a kit thats also available. They pop up from time to time on ebay. I'll keep an eye out for one


----------



## Siim123

Its ok bro, I was just curious because I have idea to build 62, but right now my money is very-very-very limited so cant buy right now


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 15 2009, 04:41 PM~14483623
> *This is a kit thats also available. They pop up from time to time on ebay. I'll keep an eye out for one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





there probly not that hard to make i would think, all you need is a 62 vert and a 63 or a 64, and graft the roof from the 63-64 onto the 62  

i could be wrong tho.............. or is there more to it?


let me know, because i might give this a try real soon


----------



## Siim123

Yeah this should work good. But I cant afford two kits to build one :biggrin: 
I go with convertible, should be cool too, my shelf doesnt have any convertible yet


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 14 2009, 07:51 PM~14475678
> *Thanx man.So for the dremel what speed and bit do you recommend?
> *


i use a deburring bit, on a medium speed...


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 15 2009, 03:40 PM~14484927
> *there probly not that hard to make i would think, all you need is a 62 vert and a 63 or a 64, and graft the roof from the 63-64 onto the 62
> 
> i could be wrong tho.............. or is there more to it?
> let me know, because i might give this a try real soon
> *


theres not more too, it as long as you have the hardtop back glass. my conversion was super easy....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 16 2009, 12:41 PM~14492192
> *theres not more too, it as long as you have the hardtop back glass. my conversion was super easy....
> *




you got any pics of where you cut? because i was thinkin that i need to cut along the top of the rear fender a little bit and across the just behind the trunk line and the window trim........................ so the window trim is still in tact, is this correct way to do this conversion?


----------



## youcantfademe

i hid my cut line with foil right at the molding, if you are super careful , its not noticeable at all.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 16 2009, 12:53 PM~14492294
> *i hid my cut line with foil right at the molding, if you are super careful , its not noticeable at all.
> *




you got a pic? i wanna see what yours looks like


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

go back a page..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 16 2009, 01:31 PM~14492596
> *go back a page..
> *





looks good, but i wanna see the pic of the roof where it meets the trim by the trunk line


----------



## Shadowmaker

what can i use for a filler everything i have been finding is for metal anybody know what i can use for plastic


----------



## Guest

Evercoat metal glaze.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jul 17 2009, 11:43 AM~14502254
> *Evercoat metal glaze.
> *




is this the stuff your talking about?

its a 2 part filler?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Evercoat-Me...omotiveQ5fTools


ive never used it, i know mini swears by it, how does it sand? 


and if its 2 part, thats some loot to drop on some filler  how long does it last? (how many models) will it do?


----------



## BigPoppa

Looks like it. Stuff is the shit, sands great. You would be one model-buildin, bondo-slingin fool to finish that bottle before it dries out.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 17 2009, 04:45 PM~14505676
> *Looks like it.  Stuff is the shit, sands great.  You would be one model-buildin, bondo-slingin fool to finish that bottle before it dries out.
> *


Yes the stuff is great, sands nice. Mini got me hooked on it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Hey guys is there a tutorial on posing a car up on 3-wheels?If so can someone post it up?


----------



## Shadowmaker

hey all just checking things out noticed there is like almost 200 pages of builds and topics isnt there a moderator to this site someone who can clear or delete the old and unused threads out


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Shadowmaker_@Jul 19 2009, 06:56 PM~14518729
> *hey all just checking things out noticed there is like almost 200 pages of builds and topics isnt there a moderator to this site someone who can clear or delete the old and unused threads out
> *





yea there is, but hes been real busy lately, plus there is alot of important stuff in all them threads  so focus more on building a model, and not so much on how many pages there are to the model forum :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jul 17 2009, 05:43 AM~14502254
> *Evercoat metal glaze.
> *


MCM Gregg uses it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i picked some up today :biggrin:
was pricey but worth it!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 21 2009, 03:11 AM~14534601
> *i picked some up today :biggrin:
> was pricey but worth it!
> *






:uh:


----------



## caprice on dz

I can't seem to remember, who makes resin air ride compressors? I'm gonna need a pair soon for my continental


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jul 21 2009, 06:54 PM~14541435
> *I can't seem to remember, who makes resin air ride compressors? I'm gonna need a pair soon for my continental
> *





www.scaledreams.com  hit up rick bro


----------



## Shadowmaker

:banghead: well i hit a wall or i should say my bro hit a wall I need cash Does any body know of anyone thats into cars period i have of course plastic and i have diecast I have 500 Plus willing to lose my ass and sell everything for 2000 plus what ever i have as displays shelfs and glass cases


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Shadowmaker_@Jul 21 2009, 10:22 PM~14543531
> *:banghead:  well i hit a wall or i should say my bro hit a wall I need cash Does any body know of anyone thats into cars period i have of course plastic and i have diecast I have 500 Plus willing to lose my ass and sell everything for 2000  plus what ever i have as displays shelfs and glass cases
> *





aint nobody droppin 2G's for plastic to some new cat with no pics........................ nice try tho


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Shadowmaker_@Jul 21 2009, 07:22 PM~14543531
> *:banghead:  well i hit a wall or i should say my bro hit a wall I need cash Does any body know of anyone thats into cars period i have of course plastic and i have diecast I have 500 Plus willing to lose my ass and sell everything for 2000  plus what ever i have as displays shelfs and glass cases
> *


lol :uh:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Shadowmaker+Jul 21 2009, 07:22 PM~14543531-->
> 
> 
> 
> :banghead:  well i hit a wall or i should say my bro hit a wall I need cash Does any body know of anyone thats into cars period i have of course plastic and i have diecast I have 500 Plus willing to lose my ass and sell everything for 2000  plus what ever i have as displays shelfs and glass cases
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense bro, but with you being new and no pics of the 500 or so cars you do have, you're probably not gonna get very far with this. Alot of folks have been burned big time in the past by other people that were beyond scumbags. I dont know, try ebay??
> 
> <[email protected]_@Jul 21 2009, 07:36 PM~14543722
> *aint nobody droppin 2G's for plastic to some new cat with no pics........................ nice try tho
> *


X2,000


----------



## Shadowmaker

pics you want that i can do i will get some tonight


----------



## 26cruiser

When I put the base on the body it dried with little bumpy dots? Am thinking of sanding it down and laying the base again or should I just sand the base how it is now and put the final color?? I asked the question in my build up topic but forums seem slow. I did shake the can before using it so I dont know why the dots are there. Am going to bump up my build up topic I put pictures on there.


----------



## 26cruiser

When I put the base on the body it dried with little bumpy dots? Am thinking of sanding it down and laying the base again or should I just sand the base how it is now and put the final color?? I asked the question in my build up topic but forums seem slow. I did shake the can before using it so I dont know why the dots are there. Am going to bump up my build up topic I got pictures there.


----------



## Shadowmaker

Like I said I have allot not included are 40 model cars that i havent put together :biggrin: oh and i decided not to sell my model cars im selling my 67 elcamino for money and not everything is pictured id never get a picture of everyting


----------



## [email protected]

dont look like 2Gs worth bro sorry


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 23 2009, 12:09 AM~14555770
> *dont look like 2Gs worth bro sorry
> *




get some pics of the un-built kits, they will go fast, depending on what ya got


----------



## Shadowmaker

People say that all the time until they actually see the room in person but you can never really tell from pics no big deal I respect all your opinions last time i counted everything I had 534 cars and that was about a year ago like i said im selling my 67 elcamino been sitting in the garage for a while just collecting dust that should give me a little to pay some bills


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

is there a mustang kit like this? (non fastback)


----------



## Shadowmaker

i think so i actually I might have one ill check


----------



## Siim123

http://www.modelexpress.net/cgi-bin/modele...p/AMT_6526.html

There you go homie!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanks bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Also is there a 58 Impala convertable kit out there? or is the only option to make one?


----------



## Guest

Ive seen a few diecast kits for a 58 vert. Only plastic are hardtop 58's and a vert 59.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jul 24 2009, 04:33 AM~14568562
> *Ive seen a few diecast kits for a 58 vert. Only plastic are hardtop 58's and a vert 59.
> *


or be a lucky ass fukker and find an old SMP promo 

here's one in an online store.....

http://www.carhobby.com/page1958.htm


----------



## 408models

ANY ONE KNOW WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO WAGONGUY???


----------



## 26cruiser

has anyone done the under carriage like this??? just wondering thought it looked kinda off.


----------



## sponserdsk8ter

Where can i get an ICE CREAM TRUCK or an astro van ???

i want to do a van so bad  :uh:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by sponserdsk8ter_@Jul 27 2009, 09:27 PM~14600086
> *Where can i get an ICE CREAM TRUCK or an astro van ???
> 
> i want to do a van so bad   :uh:
> *


Ebay will be the best place to find an astro van, but be prepared to shell out some cash. Those things are hard as hell to find.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 26cruiser_@Jul 27 2009, 02:46 PM~14595186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone done the under carriage like this??? just wondering thought it looked kinda off.
> *


yep heres one


----------



## 8-Ball

has anyone talked to dough?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

where can i get very thing masking tape online.? smaller then 1/8"( like the sizes beto sells but anywhere else online besides him)


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 29 2009, 10:10 AM~14615325
> *where can i get very thing masking tape online.?  smaller then 1/8"( like the sizes beto sells but anywhere else online besides him)
> *


make it, didnt you see inidreams how-to on that?


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 29 2009, 12:10 PM~14615325
> *where can i get very thing masking tape online.?  smaller then 1/8"( like the sizes beto sells but anywhere else online besides him)
> *


they sell it on ebay


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 29 2009, 11:10 AM~14615325
> *where can i get very thing masking tape online.?  smaller then 1/8"( like the sizes beto sells but anywhere else online besides him)
> *


http://www.tapecase.com/p.2520.641/black-f...1-16-thick.aspx

http://www.magnatag.com/page/TP/TPsupply/w...RJM5QodbkdS%5FA


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 29 2009, 11:10 AM~14615325
> *where can i get very thing masking tape online.?  smaller then 1/8"( like the sizes beto sells but anywhere else online besides him)
> *


http://www.testors.com/product/137918/MT116/_/116%22_Tape

http://www.shop3m.com/70016025499.html


----------



## SlammdSonoma

anyone willing to get rid of a 84 GMC kit? im in need of the kit, or at least parts of it, and two beds ( gotta make a 8 ft bed)


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 30 2009, 10:52 PM~14632715
> *anyone willing to get rid of a 84 GMC kit?  im in need of the kit, or at least parts of it, and two beds ( gotta make a 8 ft bed)
> *






damn you been away for way too long, wanted add bro  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

did they make a 68 oldsmobile 442 kit?? i wanna make my father a replica of his car


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Jul 29 2009, 10:16 AM~14615379-->
> 
> 
> 
> make it, didnt you see inidreams how-to on that?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes i did see it. i just wanna get a roll and not deal with it
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShowRodFreak_@Jul 30 2009, 01:17 PM~14628936
> *http://www.tapecase.com/p.2520.641/black-f...1-16-thick.aspx
> 
> http://www.magnatag.com/page/TP/TPsupply/w...RJM5QodbkdS%5FA
> *


thanx showrod :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 31 2009, 07:08 AM~14636355
> *did they make a 68 oldsmobile 442 kit?? i wanna make my father a replica of his car
> *


No, just a 67 and 69


----------



## sdkid

how do you guys cut plastic styrene. im tried cutting 1/8 styrene with a saw and pliers but niether one came out clean. what do you guys use?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 3 2009, 11:43 PM~14666075
> *how do you guys cut plastic styrene. im tried cutting 1/8 styrene with a saw and pliers but niether one came out clean. what do you guys use?
> *






back of a exacto blade


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 3 2009, 10:33 PM~14667675
> *back of a exacto blade
> *


Straightedge will help too


----------



## SlammdSonoma

DREMEL man..get one! or scissors for the mentally out there... :uh:


----------



## sdkid

thanks guys, i will experiment with all those options and see which one gives a cleaner look


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 3 2009, 07:43 PM~14666075
> *how do you guys cut plastic styrene. im tried cutting 1/8 styrene with a saw and pliers but niether one came out clean. what do you guys use?
> *


1/8 wide strip or 1/8 thick sheet or 1/8 thick square stock?


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 4 2009, 06:38 PM~14675897
> *1/8 wide strip or 1/8 thick sheet or 1/8 thick square stock?
> *


1/8 thick square stock. so far the dremel proves to be the fastest and cleanest method


----------



## Bogyoke

Cool if you have a solution.
I use a miter box with a razor saw.










Building your own scratch chassis frame?


----------



## sdkid

yeah, notched the rear of my truck and working on the front. pics will be on my thread soon


----------



## fronksy

If I use Tamiya color for a basecoat and use Testors lacquer clear, will I have a bad reaction?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by fronksy_@Aug 5 2009, 10:27 PM~14690269
> *If I use Tamiya color for a basecoat and use Testors lacquer clear, will I have a bad reaction?
> *


i always use MODEL MASTER HIGH GLOSS CLEAR on the tamyia paints.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by fronksy_@Aug 6 2009, 12:27 AM~14690269
> *If I use Tamiya color for a basecoat and use Testors lacquer clear, will I have a bad reaction?
> *


Is your base coat lacquer or enamel ??


----------



## fronksy

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 6 2009, 10:34 AM~14693192
> *Is your base coat lacquer or enamel ??
> *


Its Tamiya lacquer


----------



## rookiefromcali

do i need to primer resin parts before painting them.

im painting a turbo and intercooler that are resin and im brush painting them...thanks fellas.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 7 2009, 09:44 AM~14702430
> *do i need to primer resin parts before painting them.
> 
> im painting a turbo and intercooler that are resin and im brush painting them...thanks fellas.
> *


I WOULD


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 30 2009, 07:52 PM~14632715
> *anyone willing to get rid of a 84 GMC kit?  im in need of the kit, or at least parts of it, and two beds ( gotta make a 8 ft bed)
> *


HEY, I HAVE 1 BED WITH THE TAILS AND THE CHROME PIECE THAT GOES OVER THE TAILGATE.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 6 2009, 11:34 AM~14693192
> *Is your base coat lacquer or enamel ??
> *


You should have no problem. just lay down thin coats


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Does anyone have pics of a 65Riviera dash?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 7 2009, 08:15 PM~14707780
> *Does anyone have pics of a 65Riviera dash?
> *


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 7 2009, 09:38 PM~14707958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanx man.


----------



## sponserdsk8ter

What is the best fishing line to use on hoppers?

i got some 12lb but it keeps breaking,,,,what is the best lb fishing wire?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

is there an uptop that would fit a 70-76 impala/caprice?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 10 2009, 10:50 AM~14725027
> *is there an uptop that would fit a 70-76 impala/caprice?
> *


seroiusly? you asked the same question in 3 different topics.... chill the hell out and wait for an answer........ :uh: but to answer your question, try a 65.....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 10 2009, 01:53 PM~14725054
> *seroiusly? you asked the same question in 3 different topics.... chill the hell out and wait for an answer........ :uh:  but to answer your question, try a 65.....
> *





truth........ :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 7 2009, 11:08 AM~14703170
> *HEY, I HAVE 1 BED WITH THE TAILS AND THE CHROME PIECE THAT GOES OVER THE TAILGATE.
> *



can ya add that to my order i aldready have? i just need the bed...got another one comin to me. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Sure no problem brotha.


----------



## caprice on dz

whats the part number for the pegasus wire that have a seperate ring from the spokes?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 14 2009, 12:52 AM~14765721
> *whats the part number for the pegasus wire that have a seperate ring from the spokes?
> *


1109


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 14 2009, 06:27 PM~14771761
> *1109
> *




1113's are 2 peice too, there just the deep dish set 


and 1301 1302's are the real wire wheel look, and there a 3 peice rim and spoke


----------



## Mr Biggs

I NEED THE THE 2 ORNAMENTS THAT GO ON THE HOOD OF A 57 CHEVY 1/25 SCALE. LET ME KNOW A PRICE SHIPPED.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

where can i get a TPI (i think thats what its called) engine at? and whats the price range on one?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 16 2009, 12:07 AM~14781035
> *where can i get a TPI (i think thats what its called) engine at?  and whats the price range on one?
> *





you can find them in the monte ss kits, the 67 impala street machine kit, or you can go ross gibson motors, but there gonna run ya about 25 bucks tho, real nice motors tho, you get what you pay for with them for sure


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 15 2009, 10:58 PM~14781886
> *you can find them in the monte ss kits, the 67 impala street machine kit, or you can go ross gibson motors, but there gonna run ya about 25 bucks tho, real nice motors tho, you get what you pay for with them for sure
> *


YEAH, THOSE GIBSON MOTORS ARE LIKE A KIT IN ITSELF.


----------



## grimreaper69

Who here would recommend Hobby Lobby? I just found out there is one about an hour from me, and if it's worth the drive I might take a trip down there. Basically, do they carry any aftermarket like pegasus, flocking, bmf and that kinda stuff?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 18 2009, 08:03 PM~14808681
> *Who here would recommend Hobby Lobby? I just found out there is one about an hour from me, and if it's worth the drive I might take a trip down there. Basically, do they carry any aftermarket like pegasus, flocking, bmf and that kinda stuff?
> *



They don't really carry any pegasus, sometimes aoshima or fujimi parts. Can't remember if they carry BMF or not but they have alot of things you can use in the hobby.
But if you go make sure you go to there web site and print off some of the price off coupons.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 18 2009, 05:03 PM~14808681
> *Who here would recommend Hobby Lobby? I just found out there is one about an hour from me, and if it's worth the drive I might take a trip down there. Basically, do they carry any aftermarket like pegasus, flocking, bmf and that kinda stuff?
> *


good place to stock up on current cheap kits with the 40% off coupon. They got paint and tools. No aftermarket parts


----------



## 408models

so i'm almost close to filling up my photobucket account, so i just set up a new account but it doesnt have the tag were you can pick up to 20 pics at one time to up load, it only has it were you can only choose one at a time???

is any one elses like that??


----------



## youcantfademe

thats the old uploader, there should be an option to use the new one....


----------



## [email protected]

anyone do a coupe deville? with the caddy lowrider kit?




link or pics?


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 18 2009, 08:03 PM~14808681
> *Who here would recommend Hobby Lobby? I just found out there is one about an hour from me, and if it's worth the drive I might take a trip down there. Basically, do they carry any aftermarket like pegasus, flocking, bmf and that kinda stuff?
> *


i stop buy anytime i pass one , if i have the time that is. kits arent badly priced and they usually have some kits on clearance for pretty cheap.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 21 2009, 08:44 PM~14843027
> *i stop buy anytime i pass one , if i have the time that is.  kits arent badly priced and they usually have some kits on clearance for pretty cheap.
> *


Do they carry any evergreen stock?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

how come we don't have a sticky for up coming plastic model shows?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 21 2009, 08:10 PM~14843767
> *Do they carry any evergreen stock?
> *


no


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

does anyone know anything about biglots selling anymore model kits?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Aug 23 2009, 10:10 AM~14853312
> *does anyone know anything about biglots selling anymore model kits?
> *


They probably won't. The Big Lots here hasn't sold any in about a year. Pisses me off too, I should have picked up a few of the wagons when they still had them.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 23 2009, 11:16 AM~14854454
> *They probably won't. The Big Lots here hasn't sold any in about a year. Pisses me off too, I should have picked up a few of the wagons when they still had them.
> *


True. The Big Lots near me has only the Nascar crap. I lucked up just before Christmas last year. They had the Donk Caddies, Impala, and a grip of the wagons. Maybe they will get more around the holiday seasons.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 20 2009, 09:45 AM~14827468
> *thats the old uploader, there should be an option to use the new one....
> *


 :nosad: :dunno:


----------



## regalistic

anyone no if they make a 2000 mustang kit?


----------



## EVIL C

has anyone use this paint before ?

http://www.outrageousfinishes.co.uk/


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 24 2009, 04:39 PM~14866176
> *anyone no if they make a 2000 mustang kit?
> *


No, but Revell makes a 1999 Cobra, and then the next is a 2006 GT.

This is as close as your gonna get.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 24 2009, 07:24 PM~14867249
> *No, but Revell makes a 1999 Cobra, and then the next is a 2006 GT.
> 
> This is as close as your gonna get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool thanks ... 99 will work. now i just need to find one


----------



## TBK1

do anyone make resin big bodies(1/18-1/16 scale) trucks and cars? like suburbans ,crew cabs,chevy impalas 75-85 4doors. thanks for your help. :biggrin: :biggrin:  :dunno: hno: hno:  :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 24 2009, 03:51 PM~14866989
> *has anyone use this paint before ?
> 
> http://www.outrageousfinishes.co.uk/
> *


never heard about that type of paint but it looks real good. besides that, i love the fact that they dont know how to spell color. lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 24 2009, 11:48 PM~14870988
> *never heard about that type of paint but it looks real good. besides that, i love the fact that they dont know how to spell color. lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


They're based out of the UK.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by TBK1_@Aug 24 2009, 08:45 PM~14870215
> *do anyone make resin big bodies(1/18-1/16 scale) trucks and cars? like suburbans ,crew cabs,chevy impalas 75-85 4doors. thanks for your help. :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :dunno:  hno:  hno:    :biggrin:
> *


HIT THIS GUY UP. HERE IS A LINK TO HIS THREAD
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=379818


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Can someone tell me how to create a rear rollpan for a 72 Chevy?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i made one for my dually, out of 2 styrene sticks..lots of sanding and trimming BUT it came out good!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

horrible pic, and it didnt have primer BUT after i primed it i promise you it was SMOOOOTH!


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 26 2009, 04:17 PM~14888202
> *Can someone tell me how to create a rear rollpan for a 72 Chevy?
> *


ALL I DID WAS CUT SOME STYRENE AND SHAPED IT 










HOPE THAT HELPED


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx guys.That is definitely going to help me out.


----------



## sdkid

what type of primer do i need to use if i want to use duplicolor on my model car? thanks


----------



## youcantfademe

i have great luck with the sandable hot rod grey primer.


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 27 2009, 04:25 PM~14901387
> *i have great luck with the sandable hot rod grey primer.
> *


is that the name of the brand?


----------



## youcantfademe

its from duplicolor.....


----------



## youcantfademe

can on left....


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 27 2009, 04:48 PM~14901636
> *can on left....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool, thanks bro. i appreciate it. now my paintjobs will almost be as badass as everybody elses on here.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Pretty easy. take a piece of styrene and roll it on your exacto for curvature.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 28 2009, 01:21 PM~14909131
> *Pretty easy.  take a piece of styrene and roll it on your exacto for curvature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 can i see more please :biggrin:


----------



## 26cruiser.

what do you use to remove the chrome off chrome rims???


did u guys paint over the chrome to spray the spokes or scrape off the chrome if so how???


----------



## EVIL C

easy off oven cleaner


----------



## CHR1S619

What's the best tool for scribing out door lines?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 26cruiser._@Aug 28 2009, 08:02 PM~14916114
> *what do you use to remove the chrome off chrome rims???
> did u guys paint over the chrome to spray the spokes or scrape off the chrome if so how???
> *


WHITE WALL BLEACH CLEANER FOR TIRES works good for me, only takes about 1/2 hr


----------



## [email protected]

what boot can you use for a caddy lecab?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 30 2009, 11:00 AM~14926452
> *What's the best tool for scribing out door lines?
> *


NOT A PIZZA CUTTER :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2009, 09:33 PM~14931294
> *NOT A PIZZA CUTTER :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 30 2009, 11:00 AM~14926452
> *What's the best tool for scribing out door lines?
> *



jailhouse shank works pretty good, just have to keep sharping it against the wall to keep it sharp.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 31 2009, 06:45 AM~14933402
> *jailhouse shank works pretty good, just have to keep sharping it against the wall to keep it sharp.
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I'll be making one today :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 28 2009, 02:15 PM~14911327
> *:0  can i see more please :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/lofiversion...hp/t361285.html


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 31 2009, 05:08 PM~14937515
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/lofiversion...hp/t361285.html
> *






very sick work brother


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 31 2009, 08:27 PM~14941466
> *very sick work brother
> *


 Thanks Brother


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 30 2009, 11:00 AM~14926452
> *What's the best tool for scribing out door lines?
> *


Why scribe it, when you can just use a crayon


----------



## gmckid

does anyone make a resin gmc grill, or complete gmc conversion, for the 60-66 chevy trucks, they used this style grill from 62-66 with the only change being more squarish GMC lettering for 66.
This is what the grill looks like


----------



## sdkid

WHAT TYPE OF PAINT DO I NEED TO USE FOR A AIRBRUSH? WILL ACRYLIC OR ENAMEL PAINT WORK? THANKS HOMIES


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 5 2009, 12:35 AM~14985844
> *WHAT TYPE OF PAINT DO I NEED TO USE FOR A AIRBRUSH? WILL ACRYLIC OR ENAMEL PAINT WORK? THANKS HOMIES
> *



You can use any of them. Most people use lacquers. Enamels take longer to dry.


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 4 2009, 09:35 PM~14985844
> *WHAT TYPE OF PAINT DO I NEED TO USE FOR A AIRBRUSH? WILL ACRYLIC OR ENAMEL PAINT WORK? THANKS HOMIES
> *


u can use enamel, laquer, arcrylic. Doesnt really matter so long u keep the brush clean


----------



## sdkid

cool, thanks guys. just wanted to make sure before i used the airbrush. i dont want to mess up and send a build to the brake fluid. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

How do you guys build those pro-looking sub enclosures?Just wondering so I can build one for my current project.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

pro looking? u mean like fiberglass?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 5 2009, 03:14 PM~14989942
> *pro looking? u mean like fiberglass?
> *


Yeah,thats the style I want to in the box of my build.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well pancho did a how too, lemme find it and bump it..i also made one once, outta superglue, baking soda, putty, styrene sheet, and styrene sticks...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i guess when he sees these he can explain the process if the pics arent clear enough.
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p160/PANCHO1969/INTERIOR/


----------



## sdkid

why do people put the name of brands and stuff like that on donks? i never understood that.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

ITS JUST TO PROVE THEY POURED 50 GRAND INTO A $1500.00 CAR.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by sdkid+Sep 6 2009, 09:16 AM~14995294-->
> 
> 
> 
> why do people put the name of brands and stuff like that on donks? i never understood that.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like a Hawaiian Punch themed donk?? :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 6 2009, 10:02 AM~14995534
> *ITS JUST TO PROVE THEY POURED 50 GRAND INTO A $1500.00 CAR.
> *


Yea, thats exactly why.


----------



## 2lowsyn

does anyone have good pics of a woody (modle) lowerd ?
want to lower mine but i dont want to take a way from anything


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 5 2009, 01:24 PM~14989995
> *well pancho did a how too, lemme find it and bump it..i also made one once, outta superglue, baking soda, putty, styrene sheet, and styrene sticks...
> *


 :biggrin: next time i build one ill try to make a how to on it


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 11 2009, 10:15 PM~15057124
> *:biggrin:  next time i build one ill try to make a how to on it
> *


That would be awesome.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 11 2009, 07:04 PM~15055802
> *does anyone have good pics of a woody (modle) lowerd ?
> want to lower mine but i dont want to take a way from anything
> *


i dont want to put a straight bar on it all easy and shit want to make it laget


----------



## SOLO1

Anyone know of a site that has any show date's that may be in New Mexico?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Sep 20 2009, 02:55 PM~15133703
> *Anyone know of a site that has any show date's that may be in New Mexico?
> *


 No Shows that I know of, but Albuquerque usually has on once a year.

Click on upcoming events

http://www.ipmsusa.org/


----------



## Siim123

Could anyone give me any info about 1956 Cadillac model car. Is there any? resin? One fella wants replicia of his 1956 Cadillac 62 coupé


----------



## rookiefromcali

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 23 2009, 10:19 AM~15163421
> *Could anyone give me any info about 1956 Cadillac model car. Is there any? resin? One fella wants replicia of his 1956 Cadillac 62 coupé
> *


I FOUND A 55 CADILLAC COUPE DE VILLE...IT IS FROM R & R RESIN. THEY MAKE REALLY GOOD RESIN CARS...HERES THE LINK.

http://www.resinrealm.net/GALLERIES/RRGallery/index.html


----------



## youcantfademe

modelhaus and perrys resin make really good resin cars, r&r just makes resin cars.....


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 23 2009, 10:42 PM~15170811
> *modelhaus and perrys resin make really good resin cars, r&r just makes resin cars.....
> *


X2


----------



## Siim123

Thanks for info guys  .


----------



## BGGD_GMC

what kind of tape should i use


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Sep 24 2009, 05:40 PM~15177998
> *what kind of tape should i use
> *


Depends on what you are doing??
I use 3M blue painters tape for masking off paint schemes
Tamiya yellow masking tape is good also.
I use the thin red tamiya tape for lines when cutting a hole in a roof, or cutting a top off. works well for me.


----------



## BiggC

I use 3M Green and Blue for most everything.


----------



## BGGD_GMC

using it for paint scheme, i want that clean line


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

can someone tell me whats the best way to sand the inside of a truck box?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 25 2009, 10:11 PM~15188368
> *can someone tell me whats the best way to sand the inside of a truck box?
> *


http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-RSchwa...dium/Detail.bok

Hard area to get to in the corners. Especially if your using filler.. These work good for me though.


----------



## COAST2COAST

anyone know of a more detailed frame that fits under the 77 monte carlo?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 25 2009, 09:22 PM~15189641
> *anyone know of a more detailed frame that fits under the 77 monte carlo?
> *


the 70 dont fit?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Anybody have a link on how to do door-jams on a pick-up?


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 27 2009, 05:20 PM~15200099
> *Anybody have a link on how to do door-jams on a pick-up?
> *


You better NOT be opening up that '72.....


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 27 2009, 07:19 PM~15201736
> *You better NOT be opening up that '72.....
> *


WHY NOT??


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 27 2009, 08:19 PM~15201736
> *You better NOT be opening up that '72.....
> *


You know I am.The doors are goin' suicide.Once I find out how to make the door-jams.I've already started cutting the driver-side door open.Does anyone have a link ona how to on door-jams?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 27 2009, 11:29 PM~15202449
> *You know I am.The doors are goin' suicide.Once I find out how to make the door-jams.I've already started cutting the driver-side door open.Does anyone have a link ona how to on door-jams?
> *



Would like to know also. My biggest problem are door jams.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 27 2009, 09:48 PM~15202003
> *WHY NOT??
> *


Cause we are building the same kit and I dont want him to do all that....LOL.
J/K bro.Good luck with that.Looks GREAT so far.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 27 2009, 10:43 PM~15204030
> *Cause we are building the same kit and I dont want him to do all that....LOL.
> J/K bro.Good luck with that.Looks GREAT so far.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights+Sep 27 2009, 10:29 PM~15202449-->
> 
> 
> 
> You know I am.The doors are goin' suicide.Once I find out how to make the door-jams.I've already started cutting the driver-side door open.Does anyone have a link ona how to on door-jams?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-85 biarittz_@Sep 27 2009, 11:00 PM~15202866
> *Would like to know also. My biggest problem are door jams.
> *



Me too although I will probably NEVER do it....LOL.


----------



## HTown

Hey is there a better, or bigger version of the hinge instructions? The text is really small to me.


----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by HTown_@Sep 29 2009, 11:54 AM~15218807
> *Hey is there a better, or bigger version of the hinge instructions? The text is really small to me.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452549


----------



## HTown

Thanks for the link JUAN, now can anybody tell me where I can find a good HOW-TO or tips on masking for paint?


----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by HTown_@Oct 1 2009, 12:23 PM~15240289
> *Thanks for the link JUAN, now can anybody tell me where I can find a good HOW-TO or tips on masking for paint?
> *


x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Oct 1 2009, 04:38 PM~15241422
> *x2
> *



you guy can find a few tips in my school topic!


----------



## HTown

Kool, good guide you got going there Mini. Not bad, at all.

Which masking tape do you use for your builds? Just curious because when I try masking off areas for paint I still get bleeding.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by HTown_@Oct 1 2009, 09:27 PM~15244097
> *Kool, good guide you got going there Mini. Not bad, at all.
> 
> Which masking tape do you use for your builds? Just curious because when I try masking off areas for paint I still get bleeding.
> *


3M !  DIFFERNT COLORS HAVE DIFFERNT STICKY NESS ! I LIKE THE GREEN OVER ALL ! 

THE FINE LINE BLUE WORKS BUT LIFTS WHEN YOU MAKE TURNS ! ALWAYS MAKE OFF LARGE AREAS WITH PAPER INSTEAD OF ALL TAPE !


----------



## HTown

Cool, will have to keep that fresh on my brain for my next build.


----------



## sdrodder

Who makes polishing kits?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

www.blackgoldweb.com


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

is there a place to get a front grille setup like this one?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 3 2009, 07:56 AM~15257496
> *is there a place to get a front grille setup like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://www.banditresins.com/70_chevy_grille.html


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 3 2009, 07:56 AM~15257496
> *is there a place to get a front grille setup like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that truck is an RMR i think tho....

http://www.freewebs.com/rmrresin/nf125.htm


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 3 2009, 10:31 PM~15261365
> *that truck is an RMR i think tho....
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/rmrresin/nf125.htm
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 4 2009, 12:26 AM~15261336
> *http://www.banditresins.com/70_chevy_grille.html
> *


Thats a 70 grille, the one homies looking for is a '67/'68. 

Here ya go lil D.
http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?y=59&c=...1&Submit=Search


----------



## aztek_warrior

About how long do you guys let patterns with gel
pens dry before you clear over them???


----------



## BGGD_GMC

are all tamiya paint lacquer?

what kind of weather and temp should i paint in?


----------



## HTown

I believe they have a line of lacquer paint like Testors. But, I dont think all their paint is.

As far as painting, I would say aim for a day with clear skies and a low percentage of humidty. That can cause moisture in the air, really just keep in mind you want a nice "picnic" type of day. At least, thats what I aim for.


----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by HTown_@Oct 6 2009, 07:41 PM~15287431
> *I believe they have a line of lacquer paint like Testors. But, I dont think all their paint is.
> 
> As far as painting, I would say aim for a day with clear skies and a low percentage of humidty. That can cause moisture in the air, really just keep in mind you want a nice "picnic" type of day. At least, thats what I aim for.
> *


not realy a fan of lacq paints but thats all they carried were tamiya lacq at hobbytown... last time i painted with testors lacq my paint started to bubble 

its been kinda cold these past days


----------



## SOLO1

I wanted to see what every one uses for clear. All my spray guns and airbrush shit got jacked when I moved. I havent used rattle can's for a min so whats the best clear in a rattle can?

THANKS AARON G :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

testers high gloss clear although some people swear by the folkart glaze....


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 13 2009, 04:59 PM~15346224
> *testers high gloss clear although some people swear by the folkart glaze....
> *


Cool thanks bro. I've tryed that FOLKART and it pills off and every now and then I'd get a nasty HAZE from it.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Oct 13 2009, 08:04 PM~15346273
> *Cool thanks bro. I've tryed that FOLKART and it pills off and every now and then I'd get a nasty HAZE from it.
> *





i think folkart is a laquer clear, so puttin it over anything but lacquer is a no no, and am i the only one that never had a problem with it lol.

and if it hazes up on you, your suposed to let it sit for about 15-20 min. and the haze should go away  and the haze is caused by to much humidity


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 13 2009, 07:59 PM~15346224
> *testers high gloss clear although some people swear by the folkart glaze....
> *


x2 High gloss is good stuff. Little hard to find though.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

the last two cans ive had of that shit has leaked out from the nozzle....so watch when ya buy testors high gloss. But i agree the shit is a close match to folkart


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 13 2009, 03:13 PM~15347067
> *i think folkart is a laquer clear, so puttin it over anything but lacquer is a no no, and am i the only one that never had a problem with it lol.
> 
> and if it hazes up on you, your suposed to let it sit for about 15-20 min. and the haze should go away  and the haze is caused by to much humidity
> *


no good for me then..... :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 15 2009, 02:27 AM~15362866
> *no good for me then.....  :angry:
> *





:nosad:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 13 2009, 05:59 PM~15346224
> *testers high gloss clear although some people swear by the folkart glaze....
> *


 Yhea Testors high gloss clear , but try to use it on Dark colors. It fads to yellow after a few years.......NOT GOOD at all. Tamiya laquer clear is great but need to buff it out really good.
I heard of one called MR CLEAR but hard to come by.


don v


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Oct 15 2009, 09:36 AM~15365133
> *Yhea Testors high gloss clear , but try to use it on Dark colors. It fads to yellow after a few years.......NOT GOOD at all. Tamiya laquer clear is great but need to buff it out really good.
> I heard of one called MR CLEAR but hard to come by.
> don v
> *


i dont own any white cars , so i have no clue about it yellowing.... but it sure shines nice....


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Oct 14 2009, 08:41 AM~15352237
> *x2 High gloss is good stuff. Little hard to find though.
> *


 Not really. This was a Walmart exclusive product..now discontinued. You can find it at Hobby Linc. They took over the product. High Gloss Clear 1814

Testors has a New Clear for lacquers called the WET LOOK . I have not tried it yet, but will see if it's good.

don v


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 15 2009, 10:37 AM~15365154
> *i dont own any white cars , so i have no clue about it yellowing.... but it sure shines nice....
> *


 This was Corvette White with Purple Pearl. One year later funky yellow. lol


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Oct 15 2009, 10:12 AM~15365431
> *Not really. This was a Walmart exclusive product..now discontinued. You can find it at Hobby Linc. They took over the product. High Gloss Clear 1814
> 
> Testors has a New Clear for lacquers called the WET LOOK . I have not tried it yet, but will see if it's good.
> 
> don v
> *


never knoew it was walmart exclusive, i buy all mine at hobbytown :dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ive tried the *wet look*..its exactly that..looks wet all the time.










^^ that has testors high gloss on it...and thats w/o a buff


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 15 2009, 11:23 AM~15365559
> *never knoew it was walmart exclusive, i buy all mine at hobbytown   :dunno:
> *


 they stopped selling it about four years ago. Walmart was still selling till they got rid of the whole stock. :scrutinize:

So testors looked for someone else to sell it too. Hobby Town , Hobby Linc etc.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Oct 15 2009, 06:58 PM~15369035
> *they stopped selling it about four years ago. Walmart was still selling till they got rid of the whole stock.  :scrutinize:
> 
> So testors looked for someone else to sell it too. Hobby Town , Hobby Linc etc.
> *


Me and Rick (phatras) hit up a local hobby shop and they didnt know what the hell we were talking about, They looked in the books and everything. Knowone around my area has it.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Oct 16 2009, 02:39 PM~15379331
> *Me and Rick (phatras) hit up a local hobby shop and they didnt know what the hell we were talking about, They looked in the books and everything. Knowone around my area has it.
> *


This was exclusive to Walmart , thats why no vendor could ordered it because it's not in the BOOKS ( EXCLUSIVE ) only for Walmart.
Remember there are two clears testors make. Gloss Clear and HIGH Gloss Clear # 1814. Better yet let me e-mail testors to clear this UP.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Vendors can order it. They just didnt know about it.


----------



## sdkid

i got a testors silver paint and it comes out shiney. is there a way to buff paint so that it shines more, i would realy like to do that. i have heard about people buffing paint but i dont know how to do it. if someone can tell me how that would be cool. thanks homies


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Testors Model Master #2936


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 17 2009, 10:56 PM~15390061
> *i got a testors silver paint and it comes out shiney. is there a way to buff paint so that it shines more, i would realy like to do that. i have heard about people buffing paint but i dont know how to do it. if someone can tell me how that would be cool. thanks homies
> *


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+buff+a+model+car+paint+job


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Oct 16 2009, 05:06 PM~15380751
> *Vendors can order it. They just didnt know about it.
> *


BINGO

I just go an e-mail from TESTORS. Walmart ordered so much of it , all orders were on back order for who knows how long. The number is not in the original order books ...now it is. All vendors can order it ....they just didn't know about it.


:dunno:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 19 2009, 11:15 AM~15401333
> *http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+buff+a+model+car+paint+job
> *


i take it buffing a model car is the same thing as buffing a real car :dunno: is that what you telling me?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

will wet sand get rid of orange peel or do i have to dunk it and start over!!??


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 21 2009, 05:25 PM~15424623
> *will wet sand get rid of orange peel or do i have to dunk it and start over!!??
> *


depends on how bad it is. u may burn thru the paint first. dunkin may save a lot of wasted enery.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 21 2009, 06:39 PM~15425415
> *depends on how bad it is. u may burn thru the paint first. dunkin may save a lot of wasted enery.
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!


----------



## Laidframe

1109s, I see a lot of posts that say they are hard to get. Are they not making them anymore. Is there another wheel that is close to it?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Oct 22 2009, 11:25 PM~15440591
> *1109s, I see a lot of posts that say they are hard to get. Are they not making them anymore. Is there another wheel that is close to it?*


*I HEARD SOMETHING LIKE THEY ARE CHANGING THEM,BUT MY DEALER SAID THE HAD NO NEW PLANS ON THE 1109! JUST IN CASE I WENT AN ORDERED A FEW TO HAVE ON HAND INCASE THEY DO !*


----------



## just_a-doodz

Speaking of 1109 wheels...I heard you can take them apart so you can paint the spokes/hubs....is this true?and if so...anyone have pics of this being done?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Oct 24 2009, 09:55 PM~15456973
> *Speaking of 1109 wheels...I heard you can take them apart so you can paint the spokes/hubs....is this true?and if so...anyone have pics of this being done?
> *


I don't have pics, but yes, they are two piece.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2009, 03:04 AM~15443226
> *I  HEARD  SOMETHING  LIKE  THEY  ARE  CHANGING THEM,BUT  MY  DEALER  SAID  THE  HAD  NO  NEW  PLANS  ON  THE  1109!  JUST  IN  CASE  I  WENT  AN  ORDERED  A  FEW  TO HAVE  ON  HAND  INCASE  THEY  DO  !
> *


they changed them a long ass time ago... when they switched to the 520 tire..... the 1109 used to have a deeper dish....


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 24 2009, 10:58 PM~15457340
> *I don't have pics, but yes, they are two piece.
> *


Well shit....LOL.Ive got ten sets or so and I cant fugure out how to separate them.I dont want to mess them up so Im not going at them crazy like.


----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Oct 24 2009, 10:47 PM~15458052
> *Well shit....LOL.Ive got ten sets or so and I cant fugure out how to separate them.I dont want to mess them up so Im not going at them crazy like.
> *


its easy bro there is no way you can mess them up, just poke the spokes out or take the tire off and wala you have a 2peice rim :cheesy:

painted my spokes white (but never took a pic when they were seprate)

b4










after


----------



## just_a-doodz

Looks pretty good.Im going to paint some before long.Did you strip the paint off the spokes before you painted them?


----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Oct 25 2009, 09:06 PM~15464699
> *Looks pretty good.Im going to paint some before long.Did you strip the paint off the spokes before you painted them?
> *


nope i just painted over the chrome(would probly look better if you strip the chrome), i do not remeber if i painted them with a brush or can


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres a set i did on this hilux, the truck color is the same as the wheel now. And its rotary powered btw... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2009, 03:04 AM~15443226
> *I  HEARD  SOMETHING  LIKE  THEY  ARE  CHANGING THEM,BUT  MY  DEALER  SAID  THE  HAD  NO  NEW  PLANS  ON  THE  1109!  JUST  IN  CASE  I  WENT  AN  ORDERED  A  FEW  TO HAVE  ON  HAND  INCASE  THEY  DO  !
> *



current 1109










previous 1109










older on the left.... spokes more defined in the center










the insert dish was a little bit deeper on the old 1109


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Quick question.
Does the AMT 63 Impala hood fit the revell 63 Impala ? Can someone check there stash kits for me too see if they do.

Thanks
don v


----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 29 2009, 08:54 PM~15509946
> *current 1109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> previous 1109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> older on the left.... spokes more defined in the center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the insert dish was a little bit deeper on the old 1109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those older 1109 look sick :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Oct 29 2009, 06:15 PM~15510188
> *Quick question.
> Does the  AMT 63  Impala hood fit the revell 63 Impala ? Can someone check there stash kits for me too see if they do.
> 
> Thanks
> don v
> *


go to revell and get a replacement hood.... free and fast


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 29 2009, 10:54 PM~15509946
> *current 1109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> previous 1109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> older on the left.... spokes more defined in the center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the insert dish was a little bit deeper on the old 1109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the pics brother.I went out and checked mine.Ive got a suprise coming....Dont be in a hurry though...LOL.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Damn the older 1109 looks a thousand times better than the new one . Is it possible to get ahold of some?


----------



## BGGD_GMC

how can i make "skinnys" i have some rims and i want to get the thinnest tire possible?????


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 6 2009, 04:21 PM~15583789
> *how can i make "skinnys" i have some rims and i want to get the thinnest tire possible?????
> *


if ya have some smaller low pro tires, you can warm them up by putting them in a bowl of hot water and stretch them over too fit.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 31 2009, 08:14 PM~15525093
> *Damn the older 1109 looks a thousand times better than the new one . Is it possible to get ahold of some?
> *


the 1009s were changed 5 years ago so getting any of the older ones will be hard.. IM sure you might be able to find some at certain shops.. If you hit a hobby shop look for the 1109s with the older style tires on them and they will be the old style ones..


----------



## 408models

THEY NEED TO GO BACK TO THIS 2 PIECE


----------



## HoustoneTX

wats up guys im new here... and i want to know wat kind of paint i can use on a airbrush???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

is there a 70 roadrunner kit?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

umm yeap

http://www.billandwalts.com/rmx_2980.ep.html

this is what it looks like in a 2-n-1


----------



## Siim123

Sup homies, asking for little help. I'm dry-fitting the wheels of 94, but seems like rear tires are much bigger than the front ones and rims are too small for them. Any glue why is it like that? Didnt find anything in instructions.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

IM PRETTY SURE YOU HAVE THE WRONG TIRES THERE....


----------



## Siim123

Somebody told me that it might have Alternomad kit's tires in this kit.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 18 2009, 12:14 PM~15703794
> *Somebody told me that it might have Alternomad kit's tires in this kit.
> *


ENTIRELY POSSIBLE , DO YOU NEED A SET OF THE IMPALA TIRES? I CAN SEND YOU A SET...


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 18 2009, 09:20 PM~15703844
> *ENTIRELY POSSIBLE , DO YOU NEED A SET OF THE IMPALA TIRES? I CAN SEND YOU A SET...
> *


Yea they would come in use if you dont have anything to do with them :biggrin: :biggrin: . I PM you my addy


----------



## pancho1969

Anybody ever build crossed lace style wheels out of herb deek's spokes or mandos wheels?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 19 2009, 08:09 PM~15722792
> *Anybody ever build crossed lace style wheels out of herb deek's  spokes or mandos wheels?
> *


herb deeks has a cross lace style available...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wire-Wheel-trans-kit-1...=item5d26b7b28d

you could also try these spokes with a different wheel and tire

http://cgi.ebay.com/HobbyDesign-1-24-Wire-...=item4ceb9d7ab5


----------



## pancho1969

^^^  thanks r.o.


----------



## darkside customs

How long does Super Clean keep? I have been using the same batch for a year now, and keep it in a sealed rubbermaid container that I strain when it gets too nasty.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 20 2009, 10:23 PM~15733500
> *How long does Super Clean keep? I have been using the same batch for a year now, and keep it in a sealed rubbermaid container that I strain when it gets too nasty.
> *


apparantly at least a year... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 20 2009, 10:47 PM~15734867
> *apparantly at least a year... :biggrin:
> *


I knew that would happen :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

I got some 2 part ppg urethane clear to try out but what do you use with that 
type of clear to clean out the airbrush with ?????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i use paint thinner after each time using the clear. i spray about a 6th of an airbrush jar of thinner and leave the rest in there until the next use.


----------



## rookiefromcali

anyone know where i can find these rims.....???? thanks in advance. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 21 2009, 10:20 AM~15737131
> *i use paint thinner after each time using the clear. i spray about a 6th of an airbrush jar of thinner   and leave the rest in there until the next use.
> *


:nono: good way to fuck up the seals....


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 21 2009, 07:16 PM~15739617
> *:nono: good way to fuck up the seals....
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Nov 20 2009, 12:47 AM~15723802-->
> 
> 
> 
> herb deeks has a cross lace style available...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Wire-Wheel-trans-kit-1...=item5d26b7b28d
> 
> you could also try these spokes with a different wheel and tire
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HobbyDesign-1-24-Wire-...=item4ceb9d7ab5
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know of a guy that makes sets for his spitfires & MG's in Atlanta...dont know if he'd do lowrider style rims or not--wouldnt be cheap & wouldnt get em for at least 6 months.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rookiefromcali_@Nov 21 2009, 12:18 PM~15737865
> *anyone know where i can find these rims.....????  thanks in advance.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ive got a set but i cant let go of em. I think (not sure), they came in a overseas kit. I had them on my F-1 ford truck.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Nov 21 2009, 11:18 AM~15737865
> *anyone know where i can find these rims.....????  thanks in advance.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



try www.hlj.com , cant guarantee theyll have it but they do have different ones


----------



## gagers16

does anyone know how to do the license plate in the tailgate of a truck. :0 thankyou


----------



## SlammdSonoma

umm like this?

















what i do is cut the license plate off the decal paper and use it as a guide, use a marker around the edges of where your wanting it, then where the lines are is your area to cut, be it dremel, exacto, thread...cut it out. With a tailgate, i use a whole piece, the size of the tailgate that is, of sheet styrene across the backside of it, giving it a smooth look and filling up the license plate hole, giving you the frenched look.

thats one of my secrets... :uh:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Nov 21 2009, 01:18 PM~15737865
> *anyone know where i can find these rims.....????  thanks in advance.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



here you go. Theres a new company that does these. Hobby design

http://cgi.ebay.com/HobbyDesign-1-24-19-Wh...=item45eeaa87fe


----------



## HTown

Can someone tell me the best paint remover?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by HTown_@Dec 1 2009, 07:49 PM~15837172
> *Can someone tell me the best paint remover?
> *



On plastic purple power, brake fuild, eazy off.


On resin eazy off.


----------



## HTown

Purple power? Whats that? Where can I get it?


----------



## Guest

Walmart, auto parts stores. Believe its made by Castrol.


----------



## grimreaper69

You're thinkin of Super Clean, Purple Power is a cheap knockoff of Super Clean. I tried Purple power and it didn't work for shit. Gonna go to Walmart tomorrow to pick up some SC.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 1 2009, 10:13 PM~15838991
> *You're thinkin of Super Clean, Purple Power is a cheap knockoff of Super Clean. I tried Purple power and it didn't work for shit. Gonna go to Walmart tomorrow to pick up some SC.
> *



Thanks Grim.


----------



## grimreaper69

No prob. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Nov 21 2009, 01:18 PM~15737865
> *anyone know where i can find these rims.....????  thanks in advance.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


heres another

http://cgi.ebay.com/18-YOKOHAMA-ADVAN-TCII...=item439bc9e8fa


----------



## rodriguezmodels

DOES ANYONE HAVE THE # TO ARROWHEAD ALUMINUM ACCESORIES CAUSE I NEED TO ORDER SOME POLISHED VALVE STEMS AND ARE THEY STILL IN BUSINESS?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Dec 3 2009, 12:10 PM~15857922
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE THE # TO ARROWHEAD ALUMINUM ACCESORIES CAUSE I NEED TO ORDER SOME POLISHED VALVE STEMS AND ARE THEY STILL IN BUSINESS?
> *



http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Arr...es.507-348-4071

Have read on other Forums the are having problems. You may want to get Rick to see if MAS has any.


----------



## rodriguezmodels

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Dec 3 2009, 10:51 AM~15858341
> *http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Arr...es.507-348-4071
> 
> Have read on other Forums the are having problems. You may want to get Rick to see if MAS has any.
> *


thanks bro!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Does anyone know a technique to simulate bullet holes on body panels and glass?


----------



## kbarrera

wats a good airbrush to paint kandys post pics please


----------



## rookiefromcali

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 3 2009, 09:21 AM~15857471
> *heres another
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/18-YOKOHAMA-ADVAN-TCII...=item439bc9e8fa
> *



FUCK YEAH. THANKS A LOT BRO. THATS EXACTLY WHAT I WAS LOOKIN FOR..!

IF U NEED ANYTHING BRO. PM ME


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 3 2009, 03:18 PM~15860106
> *Does anyone know a technique to simulate bullet holes on body panels and glass?
> *


Hmm................. Drive by or Training Day Monte????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Dec 3 2009, 11:10 AM~15857922
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE THE # TO ARROWHEAD ALUMINUM ACCESORIES CAUSE I NEED TO ORDER SOME POLISHED VALVE STEMS AND ARE THEY STILL IN BUSINESS?
> *


 Try Pro Tech. they have them.

http://protechmodelparts.com/carpartscatalog4.htm


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Dec 3 2009, 05:46 PM~15862160
> *FUCK YEAH. THANKS A LOT BRO. THATS EXACTLY WHAT I WAS LOOKIN FOR..!
> 
> IF U NEED ANYTHING BRO. PM ME
> *


 Just glad I could help. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

HOW LONG DO YOU FELLA'S LEAVE EASY-OFF ON RESIN FOR?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

who is doin murals (decals) now?? i know a few guys that where doin them stoped. thanx in advance


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 9 2009, 07:59 PM~15931782
> *HOW LONG DO YOU FELLA'S LEAVE EASY-OFF ON RESIN FOR?
> *


  shit, i've been spraying and cleaning my resin truck for a couple days. shit take for ever to come off, but it's the safest thing to use on resin  . Sometime once you spray it you might have to go in with your finger tips and scrap some of the paint off, thats what helped me


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 10 2009, 11:27 AM~15936473
> *  shit, i've been spraying and cleaning my resin truck for a couple days. shit take for ever to come off, but it's the safest thing to use on resin  .  Sometime once you spray it you might have to go in with your finger tips and scrap some of the paint off, thats what helped me
> *


yes it does, i used brake fluid & it came off quick...i think it's going to really brittle now :angry: fuck it, it was a win or lose situation :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

whats a good grit sand paper to use on resin? somethin that wont put killer sand marks in my sheeeit :biggrin: but gets the shit out ya know


----------



## sdkid

has anybody used the testors chrome spray paint? was wondering how it comes out. they had it at michaels but most spray cans that claim to come out chrome usually come out bright silver.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ and they are 99% true...same with this stuff, though i havent tried it like the alclad shit...with a base of black, or if that should make any difference or not.


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 12 2009, 10:55 PM~15964566
> *^^ and they are 99% true...same with this stuff, though i havent tried it like the alclad shit...with a base of black, or if that should make any difference or not.
> *


im 99% about it comeing out silver or is testors 99% true coming out chrome?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 13 2009, 12:00 AM~15963997
> *has anybody used the testors chrome spray paint? was wondering how it comes out. they had it at michaels but most spray cans that claim to come out chrome usually come out bright silver.
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=513624


----------



## bigdogg323

does anybody know if a 70 impala windows will fit a 73 impala body lmk tks


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:yes:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 13 2009, 01:33 PM~15968814
> *:yes:
> *


thk u sir


----------



## gagers16

what is the best tool to use to cut plastic sheeting or like square tubing??
:uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

with any kind of tubing be it styrene, aluminum, brass, etc..i recommend a mitre saw. If ya want something a tad bit stronger & faster, get a dremel.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Dec 13 2009, 09:08 PM~15970363
> *what is the best tool to use to cut plastic sheeting or like square tubing??
> :uh:
> *


Sheeting I use the back of a #11 xacto blade.
Tubing and stuff like that the mitre box works the best like slammd said.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 12 2009, 08:07 PM~15961524
> *whats a good grit sand paper to use on resin? somethin that wont put killer sand marks in my sheeeit :biggrin:  but gets the shit out ya know
> *


Start high and work your way down till you find one that works.
:dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 12 2009, 02:07 PM~15961524
> *whats a good grit sand paper to use on resin? somethin that wont put killer sand marks in my sheeeit :biggrin:  but gets the shit out ya know
> *


 :dunno: 36 grit?




























:biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

i got a airbrush but i dont know where to get paint. what type of paint/brand do you guys use for your models? where do you get it?


----------



## darkside customs

I was usin Testors bottle paint just thinned out. As long as it is the consistency of milk you should be good.


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 17 2009, 10:03 PM~16016104
> *I was usin Testors bottle paint just thinned out. As long as it is the consistency of milk you should be good.
> *


thats what im using right now. just wana see what other people are using.


----------



## darkside customs

Get you some of the bottled high gloss clear from testors. Mix a few drops in with the paint. Let it dry good for a couple days, and then go back and hit it with some clear. make sure you thin the clear a bit same way you do the paint.
































Done the way I described with the airbrush and testors paint.
I used a silver base coat and then the body color.


----------



## sdkid

sick. thanks for da tip man, i appreciate it. ive been wondering how you get your paint jobs so dam clean and shiney. lol, ima hit up michaels tommorow. pick out colors for the chevy truck and da impy


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks bro. These are my babies right here. First 2 that I airbrushed. I cant wait to get a new hose for my brush so I can get back to learning more shit.


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 17 2009, 09:58 PM~16016044
> *i got a airbrush but i dont know where to get paint. what type of paint/brand do you guys use for your models? where do you get it?
> *



you can go the inexpensive roue too....

take the Testors spray paint cans and spray into cup, thin it down a bit and shoot it through your airbrush...

works good for Duplicolor paint cans too if you find a color you like....


----------



## sdkid

do you have to spray clear on paint before foiling/ what happens if you dont.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 21 2009, 12:44 AM~16042718
> *do you have to spray clear on paint before foiling/ what happens if you dont.
> *


I spray my clear after i foil. Not sure what everyone else does though. I think everyone has there own methods.


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 20 2009, 09:50 PM~16042773
> *I spray my clear after i foil. Not sure what everyone else does though. I think everyone has there own methods.
> *


cool, just wanted to know cause i dont wana clear but not sure if foil will take off the paint. thanks


----------



## Artymech

Gentleman how we doing? 

I literaly just started building again last week, any advice you guys can give me will be greatly appreciated. 

:worship:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Artymech_@Dec 23 2009, 12:27 AM~16065508
> *Gentleman how we doing?
> 
> I literaly just started building again last week, any advice you guys can give me will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> :worship:
> *


YES SIR WELCOME TO LAYITLOW. IF YOU CHECK OUT THE FIRST PAGE OF THIS TOPIC THEIR IS TONS OF HELP, ADVICE, & HO TO'S. CHECK THEM OUT I'M SURE THEY WILL HELP YOU OUT A LOT


----------



## Artymech

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 22 2009, 11:31 PM~16065529
> *YES SIR WELCOME TO LAYITLOW. IF YOU CHECK OUT THE FIRST PAGE OF THIS TOPIC THEIR IS TONS OF HELP,  ADVICE, & HO TO'S. CHECK THEM OUT I'M SURE THEY WILL HELP YOU OUT A LOT
> *



LOL thanks bro

sorry the Jarhead comes out in me :machinegun:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Artymech_@Dec 23 2009, 12:43 AM~16065585
> *LOL thanks bro
> 
> sorry the Jarhead comes out in me  :machinegun:
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 22 2009, 11:31 PM~16065529
> *YES SIR WELCOME TO LAYITLOW. IF YOU CHECK OUT THE FIRST PAGE OF THIS TOPIC THEIR IS TONS OF HELP,  ADVICE, & HOW TO'S. CHECK THEM OUT I'M SURE THEY WILL HELP YOU OUT A LOT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 23 2009, 11:23 PM~16074871
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I was a little tipsy at the moment


----------



## darkside customs

HAHAHAHAHa


----------



## jose510ss

wat happen 2 da adjustable suspension topic  :dunno:


----------



## Bogyoke

this one?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=29&t=482287


----------



## kykustoms

how do you guys paint in the winter? i nead to paint some stuff but my garage wont get warm enouph. is there a way to make a small heated paint booth?


----------



## Bogyoke

can't answer that. I can paint all year 'round except during the desert winds season


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 1 2010, 05:49 PM~16155647
> *how do you guys paint in the winter? i nead to paint some stuff but my garage wont get warm enouph. is there a way to make a small heated paint booth?
> *


i did in my basement


----------



## kykustoms

damn wish i had a basement...i cant paint inside or my kids will be running around high off paint fumes so thats not an option lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma

got a extra closet you might could use as a temp paint booth? clean out that one you stay in and paint in there bro..lol


----------



## kykustoms

yea every closet is packed we moved from a bigger house to a smaller house so i can have a garage now its too cold to go in it fuckin irony lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i downsized my room to keep it warm with a propane heater..its like 5' X 7' and 7' tall i suppose..stays warm with a tank & a lil 120 heater on the floor. Also helps that i have a rug on the floor.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

During the winter before i had a heated garage to spray in i would put a box fan in my window sucking air out and spray in the room by the fan. It worked for the quick time i had to use it that way. Screen on the outside was 10 different colors but thats replaceable.


----------



## kykustoms

thanks for the advice guys ill try to figure something out


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 2 2010, 10:23 AM~16160729
> *thanks for the advice guys ill try to figure something out
> *


i use of those cheap space heaters it gets the room up to 80 its safe but i still keep the fucker facing where i paint towards the exhaust fan


----------



## Kidblack

anybody know how to get duplicolor paint off of plastic


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Jan 3 2010, 12:31 AM~16167665
> *anybody know how to get duplicolor paint off of plastic
> *


hey bro use brake fluid or purple pond or purple power there degreaser fluid should take in right in one or two days


----------



## Kidblack

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 3 2010, 01:45 AM~16167739
> *hey bro use brake fluid or purple pond or purple power there degreaser fluid should take in right in one or two days
> *


will it eat some of the plastic though or nis it all koo


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Jan 3 2010, 12:47 AM~16167757
> *will it eat some of the plastic though or nis it all koo
> *


nah bro is all kool paint comes right off just check on it to scrub the paint off with a tooth brush bro like all the creacks on it


----------



## Kidblack

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 3 2010, 01:59 AM~16167813
> *nah bro is all kool paint comes right off just check on it to scrub the paint off with a tooth brush bro like all the creacks on it
> *


thanks for the help homie


----------



## Kidblack

any brands i should really look for


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Jan 3 2010, 01:23 AM~16167900
> *any brands i should really look for
> *


on brake fluids any brand will do but only last about a wk or two but the purple power last longer u could find it at walmart homie


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 3 2010, 12:53 PM~16170168
> *on brake fluids any brand will do but only last about a wk or two but the purple power last longer u could find it at walmart homie
> *


i keep my brake fluid in a sealed container, it lasted 8 months last go round. just dont get any water in it. brake fluid absorbs moisture.


----------



## Kidblack

alright thanks for all the help


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Jan 3 2010, 04:31 PM~16172384
> *alright thanks for all the help
> *


  np homie


----------



## Kidblack

il put up pics as soon as its done to show everyone how it came out


----------



## sdkid

is there anyone out there that can show or tell me how to make a rollpan for a 94 sonoma. thanks


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jan 4 2010, 12:12 PM~16179563
> *is there anyone out there that can show or tell me how to make a rollpan for a 94 sonoma. thanks
> *


use some thin sheet plastic , roll it over a bic pin....


----------



## kbarrera

were can i buy some alclad chrome ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kbarrera_@Jan 4 2010, 04:44 PM~16180793
> *were can i buy some alclad chrome  ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *



http://www.squadron.com/SearchResults.asp?offset=0


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jan 4 2010, 12:12 PM~16179563
> *is there anyone out there that can show or tell me how to make a rollpan for a 94 sonoma. thanks
> *


use part of the bumper to make the end caps for the bed corner glue the end pieces where you want them first sand and shape them to get the basic shape you are going for then fill the rest with styrene thats what i did with mine


----------



## HTown

1st, I used the purple power it doesnt work! But, it's good around the house!

Can anyone show me a link or tell me how I can make a cold air intake?


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 4 2010, 07:25 PM~16184020
> *use part of the bumper to make the end caps for the bed corner glue the end pieces where you want them first sand and shape them to get the basic shape you are going for then fill the rest with styrene thats what i did with mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks man, just what i was waiting to hear.


----------



## grimreaper69

What are you guys using for putty? Is there any that I could get a Michaels?


----------



## HTown

Somtimes I use the Testors putty, but most of time I use the Green Squadron putty.

Can someone tell me how to make a cold air intake or have a link for a how to?


----------



## rookiefromcali

> _Originally posted by HTown_@Jan 6 2010, 11:39 AM~16202933
> *Somtimes I use the Testors putty, but most of time I use the Green Squadron putty.
> 
> Can someone tell me how to make a cold air intake or have a link for a how to?
> *


FOR WHAT KIND OF CAR...?


----------



## HTown

^^^Impala SS


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jan 5 2010, 12:11 PM~16191040
> *thanks man, just what i was waiting to hear.
> *


np man hope it works out


----------



## HTown

Any sites to get some big wheels like 24's and what not? Need some bad!


----------



## caprice on dz

I know I asked this last summer but my dumbass forgot, who on her sells the resin air bag compressors?


----------



## caprice on dz

also, does any company make these rims in resin?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

did moisture do this???


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 8 2010, 02:49 AM~16223135
> *also, does any company make these rims in resin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://timemachineresin.bravehost.com/bowtie5spokelarver.jpg


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 8 2010, 02:49 AM~16223135
> *also, does any company make these rims in resin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



http://www.seltd.net/ez-catalog/X344897/24...unt=0;order_by=


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 8 2010, 03:39 PM~16228059
> *did moisture do this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nope its that crap ass folk art clear you use....


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2010, 07:40 PM~16230619
> *nope its that crap ass folk art clear you use....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i stopped fucking around with spray paint in 09


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2010, 08:40 PM~16230619
> *nope its that crap ass folk art clear you use....
> *


the fuck you talkin about? i use nason


----------



## southside groovin

i cant seem to get a good straight cut in my miter box. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

is your blade crooked? or your putting too much effort into cutting it...let the blade cut, but dont force it...

also depends if your using the plastic version or the metal one...


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 8 2010, 09:22 PM~16231052
> *is your blade crooked?  or your putting too much effort into cutting it...let the blade cut, but dont force it...
> 
> also depends if your using the plastic version or the metal one...
> *


i got a metal 1 but ive always had problems gettin straight cuts in it....


----------



## interiorcrocodile

what are you cutting?


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 8 2010, 09:58 PM~16231426
> *what are you cutting?
> *


plastic tubing and square rod


----------



## interiorcrocodile

get you one of these


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 9 2010, 12:34 AM~16232491
> *get you one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm lookin at that exact one on Amazon right now. Is it a good one?


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 8 2010, 10:48 PM~16232630
> *I'm lookin at that exact one on Amazon right now. Is it a good one?
> *


its from harbor freight i havent had problems


----------



## grimreaper69

Hell, for $35 on Amazon I might have to invest in it.


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 8 2010, 11:10 PM~16232947
> *Hell, for $35 on Amazon I might have to invest in it.
> *


27.99
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/disp...temnumber=42307


----------



## grimreaper69

:0 Even better. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 8 2010, 10:51 PM~16231357
> *i got a metal 1 but ive always had problems gettin straight cuts in it....
> *


I had the same problem with mine too. The gap in the sides is twice the thickness of the saw itself so the saw will want to wobble back and forth as you cut.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 8 2010, 08:02 PM~16229534
> *http://timemachineresin.bravehost.com/bowtie5spokelarver.jpg
> *


 thats whats up, just ordered a set, need em to build a replica of my pops 55 bel air


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 8 2010, 08:00 PM~16230834
> *i cant seem to get a good straight cut in my miter box. what am i doing wrong?
> *


i always hold mine against the side and cut slow doing this makes it sturdy and make the cuts the same when duplicating pieces....but now i want one of those chop saws lol


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 9 2010, 12:02 PM~16236469
> *i always hold mine against the side and cut slow doing this makes it sturdy and make the cuts the same when duplicating pieces....but now i want one of those chop saws lol
> *


i found my receipt i paid 18 for it lol but it was on sale at the time. still worth it i use it a lot for cutting stock


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hmm..havent thought about gettin one of those.


----------



## HTown

Anybody use that felt material from Wal-Mart? Is it any good for interiors and trunk?


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by HTown_@Jan 9 2010, 08:27 PM~16240472
> *Anybody use that felt material from Wal-Mart? Is it any good for interiors and trunk?
> *


i know what youre talking about its good for beginners


----------



## HTown

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 9 2010, 09:51 PM~16240688
> *i know what youre talking about its good for beginners
> *


Not really a beginner. Just wondering thats all it was .25 a sheet, I use flocking powder myself!


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by HTown_@Jan 9 2010, 09:12 PM~16240875
> *Not really a beginner. Just wondering thats all it was .25 a sheet, I use flocking powder myself!
> *


i would stick with that or foam


----------



## HTown

Rims like this or very close to these...

http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images...0009_medium.jpg


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by HTown_@Jan 10 2010, 10:03 PM~16249612
> *Rims like this or very close to these...
> 
> http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images...0009_medium.jpg
> *


maybe these


----------



## HTown

Yeah, thanks for the link. I found a diecast kit that has a set really close to what I'm looking for too.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 11 2010, 11:05 AM~16253947
> *maybe these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i just bought those :biggrin:


----------



## HTown

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 11 2010, 06:21 PM~16258152
> *i just bought those :biggrin:
> *


Have you got em yet?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

been havin em. theyre on my camaro.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## HTown

Camaro looks good, but I know there is a rim closer to what Im looking for.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

an you want em to be like 24s right


----------



## HTown

^^^Yeap!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i was going to say that there are probably some aoshimas out there like that, but not that big


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

hey any mods, can i get my user name changed please? thx


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 17 2010, 10:23 PM~16321438
> *hey any mods, can i get my user name changed please?  thx
> *


go to the support center section here, and theres a topic. your post count will be reset to zero.


----------



## kbarrera

HAVING TROUBLE PUTTING OICS ON HELP PLEASE


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kbarrera_@Jan 19 2010, 05:01 PM~16341807
> *HAVING TROUBLE PUTTING OICS ON HELP PLEASE
> *


use the image uploader.


----------



## kbarrera

GOT IT THANKS


----------



## NICE DREAMS




----------



## regalistic

is there any thing out there that works well for a pillow top bench seat for a regal? or would the closest be from the caddy?


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 26 2010, 01:47 PM~16417723
> *is there any thing out there that works well for a pillow top bench seat for a regal?  or would the closest be from the caddy?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## tunzafun

im lookin to get me an airbrush sometime soon. whats a good one to get? compressor?


----------



## interiorcrocodile

anyone here use dupont for primer, dont sell me on plasti kote i cant find a can anywhere around here that wont fucking dry its like a bad batch or something


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 17 2010, 08:23 PM~16321438
> *hey any mods, can i get my user name changed please?  thx
> *


hey joe pm topdogg he can help u bro thats wat hearse told me :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE

Who's making decals again??? I need some Felix Chevrolet license plates asap. PM me thanks fellas


----------



## lowrrico

good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh: wtf...


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 29 2010, 08:41 PM~16456487
> *:uh: wtf...
> *


he trolling to get into OT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thought so...whore


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Does anyone remember Kit bash corner ?


----------



## HTown

Does anybody know how to do smoked out tail lights? I know there was a guy who did a kit with them a while back on here.


----------



## [email protected]

anyone know what up top would work on a 61 rag?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

a 61 uptop.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 3 2010, 05:46 PM~16501115
> *a 61 uptop.
> *






*FAIL*



:uh:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by HTown_@Feb 2 2010, 02:02 PM~16489868
> *Does anybody know how to do smoked out tail lights? I know there was a guy who did a kit with them a while back on here.
> *


black out the inside of the lens with a black sharpie it will still have red tint but will be dark...try on spare lens to see if you like the look


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by HTown_@Feb 2 2010, 04:02 PM~16489868
> *Does anybody know how to do smoked out tail lights? I know there was a guy who did a kit with them a while back on here.
> *


yea i think ur referring to mademan. he smoked out the lenses on a mercedes a few months ago. ive been told that many auto parts stores carry cans of smoked tailight spray (not sure if thats what its called). also i think model master has a paint color called "smoked" that comes in spray cans. that might work pretty good too

here u go homie. heres that mercedes i was talkin bout
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=383299&st=1180


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 4 2010, 04:32 PM~16512580
> *yea i think ur referring to mademan. he smoked out the lenses on a mercedes a few months ago. ive been told that many auto parts stores carry cans of smoked tailight spray (not sure if thats what its called). also i think model master has a paint color called "smoked" that comes in spray cans. that might work pretty good too
> 
> here u go homie. heres that mercedes i was talkin bout
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=383299&st=1180
> *


The spray you are referring to is called Night Shades, VERY pricey. Testors (Modelmaster) has a transparent black spray.

http://www.testors.com/products/136629


----------



## HTown

Thanks to all for the help and info!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 4 2010, 03:03 PM~16512883
> *The spray you are referring to is called Night Shades, VERY pricey. Testors (Modelmaster) has a transparent black spray.
> 
> http://www.testors.com/products/136629
> *


x2 testors works better for outside tinting


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whats a better frame for a 73-75 cutty promo from johan?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 7 2010, 10:24 AM~16539041
> *whats a better frame for a 73-75 cutty promo from johan?
> *


modified 70 monte carlo or the new 72 cutlass


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

and you can get them pretty cheap i hear, what would you charge to go get a kit and gimme the chassis and frame? and do you know what else stayed the same from the 72?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 7 2010, 03:53 PM~16541327
> *and you can get them pretty cheap i hear, what would you charge to go get a kit and gimme the chassis and frame? and do you know what else stayed the same from the 72?
> *


yeah i can but homie was up front about the farming rule he bitched me out when i did it with the Hertz stang. the 72 is a all new tool.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

huh?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 7 2010, 04:43 PM~16541614
> *huh?
> *


i can buy cars but can sell them im also limited to 1 car since he only gets a case a month


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ohhhh.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 7 2010, 04:15 PM~16541473
> *yeah i can but homie was up front about the farming rule he bitched me out when i did it with the Hertz stang. the 72 is a all new tool.
> *


SO , YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO SELL STUFF YOU GET???


----------



## las_crucez

does anyone know where to get some wide ass wheels? I bought some from a small shop in florida a while back. I believe they were japanese, it had japanese writing on the box and they had a bunch of different ricer, tuner styles


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Feb 10 2010, 09:22 PM~16578149-->
> 
> 
> 
> SO , YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO SELL STUFF YOU GET???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no
> <!--QuoteBegin-las_crucez_@Feb 16 2010, 05:15 PM~16631857
> *does anyone know where to get some wide ass wheels? I bought some from a small shop in florida a while back. I believe they were japanese, it had japanese writing on the box and they had a bunch of different ricer, tuner styles
> *


Fujimi


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 16 2010, 05:42 PM~16632118
> *no
> 
> 
> *


thats fucking lame.... real lame.....


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 16 2010, 05:57 PM~16632263
> *thats fucking lame.... real lame.....
> *


i get to see the revell 62 this weekend :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 16 2010, 05:58 PM~16632277
> *i get to see the revell 62 this weekend :cheesy:
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

:uh:


----------



## [email protected]

:uh:


----------



## grimreaper69

:uh: 


























:dunno: 






















:biggrin:


----------



## 408models

anybody ever use the new TESTORS CLEAR that comes in the line of colors???


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 18 2010, 03:55 PM~16653488
> *anybody ever use the new TESTORS CLEAR that comes in the line of colors???
> *


its ok tamiya its still better


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ive used it and tamiya and model master clear...all work great.


----------



## Laidframe

If somebody were to sell one of the Big Body 4 door Caddys from Betos, what would be a good price.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

anyone know what size o-rings are good for "bags" ?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 22 2010, 10:51 PM~16693966
> *anyone know what size o-rings are good for "bags" ?
> *


1/4 OD 1/8 ID
#96774 at Home Depot.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 22 2010, 08:58 PM~16694103
> *1/4 OD 1/8 ID
> #96774 at Home Depot.
> *


 :0 :0 thanx grim


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Feb 22 2010, 11:02 PM~16694170-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  thanx grim
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <[email protected]_@Feb 22 2010, 11:03 PM~16694173
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

DOES ANY ONE KNOW A SITE THAT HAS THE AIR TANK AND COMPRESSORS FOR SALE, I SWEAR I SAW THEM SOME WERE???


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Feb 22 2010, 08:39 PM~16693772
> *If somebody were to sell one of the Big Body 4 door Caddys from Betos, what would be a good price.
> *


50 bucks...


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 25 2010, 10:43 AM~16722469
> *50 bucks...
> *


Thanks


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 25 2010, 09:21 AM~16721747
> *DOES ANY ONE KNOW A SITE THAT HAS THE AIR TANK AND COMPRESSORS FOR SALE, I SWEAR I SAW THEM SOME WERE???
> *



:happysad:


----------



## Guest

Check Harbor Freight.


----------



## 408models

MY BAD, I SHOULD OF STATED FOR MODEL CARS


----------



## Guest

Check out TCP Global on ebay.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 25 2010, 09:21 AM~16721747
> *DOES ANY ONE KNOW A SITE THAT HAS THE AIR TANK AND COMPRESSORS FOR SALE, I SWEAR I SAW THEM SOME WERE???
> *



TO BE A LIL MORE CLEAR :biggrin: LIKE THE ONES THAT COME WITH THE AOSHIMA TOYOTA PICK UP'S. SOME ONE HAD THEM IN ALUMINUM I THINK :happysad:


----------



## Guest

Try Rick. I know he deals with MAS.


----------



## phatras

I used to have a set of aluminum air tanks, resin compressors, lines, and fittings. However Dough has since vanished so I do not have anyone to machine the tanks anymore.. Best bet is to buy some aoshima hiluxs and rob the air ride parts from them. I do not know of any one who offers air ride parts..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i got ait tanks/ comrpressors in resin from BiggC, but heard hes having a lil bit of a casting problem at the moment..

Im like yourself, i need em bad as well..or go about building some for myself.


----------



## kykustoms

looks like somebody neads to pick up on this and cast some compressors...tanks are easy to make...heres a how to on tanks
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=518514&hl=


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ good thread on how to make em! Thats what i usually do if its one thats gonna be under the bed and not seen.


----------



## kykustoms

why hide it lol


----------



## old low&slo

anybody had trouble with the new testors one coat lacquers spray cans ???
twice now with 2 seperate cans of the white I shook the shit out of them and when I sprayed them its like they sprayed out clear at first or something and then paint and it came out all fucked up and ended up with these huge ass bubbles in the paint when it dries . there like a 1/16 inch in size fuckin hideous !! just a fuckin mess that I got to dunk it in the bf bath.
its the only color of theirs I have had trouble with.
if you guys want pics I can take some


----------



## rookiefromcali

ON A MODEL CAR. IS THE TRUNKLINE FROM A 64 IMPALA COVERTIBLE DIFFERENT FROM A HARDTOP..... LET ME KNOW PLEASE. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 28 2010, 03:50 AM~16748201
> *anybody had trouble with the new testors one coat lacquers spray cans ???
> twice now with 2 seperate cans of the white I shook the shit out of them and when I sprayed them its like they sprayed out clear at first or something and then paint and it came out all fucked up and ended up with these huge ass bubbles in the paint when it dries . there like a 1/16 inch in size fuckin hideous !! just a fuckin mess that I got to dunk it in the bf bath.
> its the only color of theirs  I have had trouble with.
> if you guys want pics I can take some
> *


what color are you reffering to? ive tried out almost every color and havent had a problem with it. Before i spray anything, i make sure to spray it on paper, wall, or spare model, to see if its spitting...if it is, i pop off the nozzzle and replace it with another one ( i save nozzles, never know when one will fuck up and send trash thru it)


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 28 2010, 05:50 AM~16748201
> *anybody had trouble with the new testors one coat lacquers spray cans ???
> twice now with 2 seperate cans of the white I shook the shit out of them and when I sprayed them its like they sprayed out clear at first or something and then paint and it came out all fucked up and ended up with these huge ass bubbles in the paint when it dries . there like a 1/16 inch in size fuckin hideous !! just a fuckin mess that I got to dunk it in the bf bath.
> its the only color of theirs  I have had trouble with.
> if you guys want pics I can take some
> *


YES....the white..(ant remember name) and the really light silver one both suck.
Ive used some of the other colors and never had a problem.


----------



## 408models

IS ANYBODY MAKEING ANY DECALS?????


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 1 2010, 10:11 AM~16759884
> *IS ANYBODY MAKEING ANY DECALS?????
> *



x2, i need one made too


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 1 2010, 10:11 AM~16759884
> *IS ANYBODY MAKEING ANY DECALS?????
> *


almost there i can make plates and stereos.


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 28 2010, 03:50 AM~16748201
> *anybody had trouble with the new testors one coat lacquers spray cans ???
> twice now with 2 seperate cans of the white I shook the shit out of them and when I sprayed them its like they sprayed out clear at first or something and then paint and it came out all fucked up and ended up with these huge ass bubbles in the paint when it dries . there like a 1/16 inch in size fuckin hideous !! just a fuckin mess that I got to dunk it in the bf bath.
> its the only color of theirs  I have had trouble with.
> if you guys want pics I can take some
> *


same here man. ive tried painting my sonoma with that paint 3 times in a roow and it stil dont come out good. i got the m ugly bubles like you said and when i first spary it comes out clear like u said. its wierd paint man, got me pissed off.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 1 2010, 07:53 AM~16759035
> *YES....the white..(ant remember name) and the really light silver one both suck.
> Ive used some of the other colors and never had a problem.
> *


white lightning and diamond dust...diamond dust is a pretty good color, the white lightning is tough to spray. The only way ive gotten it to work is over laquer white, and i had to spray it really fine mists to steer away from the bubbles happening. But, yeah..its crummy--kinda why ya havent seen any pearl white shit comin out from this side. :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

thanks for the replys guys
if I ever figure out how to spray that shit I will post it here.


----------



## lil watcha

anyone kno ware they sell the 62 impala top for a hardtop conversion?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 2 2010, 12:02 PM~16772810
> *anyone kno ware they sell the 62 impala top for a hardtop conversion?
> *


they sell a resin ht bro, but kinda pricey, your next bet would be to use the 63 impala top. thats what i did


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 2 2010, 01:26 PM~16772963
> *they sell a resin ht bro, but kinda pricey, your next bet would be to use the 63 impala top. thats what i did
> *


koo i had thought someone jus made the resin top and was selling them on here


----------



## Esoteric

why waste the effort the revell 62 is a hardtop its only a week or less away from release


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 2 2010, 01:48 PM~16773595
> *why waste the effort the revell 62 is a hardtop its only a week or less away from release
> *


we've all heard that before,  thats what they said about the REGAL, CUTLASS,.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 2 2010, 02:52 PM~16773640
> *we've all heard that before,    thats what they said about the REGAL, CUTLASS,.
> *


who gives a shit about either plus theres a topic explaining why theyre not coming i saw the 62 at the meet to bad i didnt get to see the box. 


if you cant make a regal out of a GN then you just fucking suck as a builder


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 2 2010, 01:56 PM~16773692
> *who gives a shit about either plus theres a topic explaining why theyre not coming i saw the 62 at the meet to bad i didnt get to see the box.
> if you cant make a regal out of a GN then you just fucking suck as a builder
> *


first off homie that reply was not said in regards to you direclty but to the revell company who always seems to say shits gonna release then they always seem to push shit back :angry: so if you took that the wrong waym then thats on you!

second i didn't say that i couldn't build a regal out of a national cause i've done plenty, it's just that it would be nice not to have to


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 2 2010, 05:48 PM~16773595
> *why waste the effort the revell 62 is a hardtop its only a week or less away from release
> *


i was just checking there website and saw nothing about a 62 :dunno:


----------



## gagers16

how do you bodydrop a truck or car


----------



## SlammdSonoma

get a dremel and start cutting the body parts underneath. Do that cleanly. Wait, your new, so that dont apply :biggrin: , but seriously, you gotta cut shit out to lay out. A truck, the bed will have to most likely be cut no matter what. AS well as under the hood.

This was cut out tonite to lay out on 359 rims....get creative, thats what its all about!


----------



## gagers16

that helps a little but i dont know what to cut?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Mar 4 2010, 05:41 PM~16797407
> *that helps a little but i dont know what to cut?
> *


Cut out the inner wheel wells from the cab or chassis, depending on the kit you use. And however you decide to notch the rear, cut the bed out where the notch will be.


----------



## gagers16

were would i find any model dually?? been looking and havent found one


----------



## grimreaper69

Ebay. Or you can wait for Revells reissue of the F-350 IF it happens.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

find a stepside truck & cut em off..instant dually fenders :biggrin:


----------



## Shadowmaker

I cant help but sit here some times and shake my head at some of this amazing work that goes on around here just down right awesome I cant say That i am a big custom builder my self because I have never really shown any of my work I cant seem to get out of this trance im in to pic up a model its been around 7 years its getting tempting but i cant seem to get any piece and quiet around here always have some damn person looking over my shoulder well keep up all the good work and im sure ill be around some day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 3 2010, 08:55 PM~16790444
> *get a dremel and start cutting the body parts underneath.  Do that cleanly.  Wait, your new, so that dont apply :biggrin: , but seriously, you gotta cut shit out to lay out.  A truck, the bed will have to most likely be cut no matter what.  AS well as under the hood.
> 
> This was cut out tonite to lay out on 359 rims....get creative, thats what its all about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What tires do you use on those rims


----------



## SlammdSonoma

monte carlo streetburner kit, takes two kits for a set to work...


----------



## grimreaper69

Is Micro Mask any good? I was lookin at it yesterday while I was at the LHS but didn't wanna spend $5 on a little bottle before I heard anything about it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

cant seem to find anyone that knows about powder form pearls...whats the mix ratio?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 9 2010, 02:50 PM~16839613
> *cant seem to find anyone that knows about powder form pearls...whats the mix ratio?
> *



http://www.paintwithpearl.com/candy/pwp505/pwp505pics.htm

Says mix 25 grams to 2 to 6 guarts of paint.

From what I've been told on here. Pick up some on the end of a stir stick and add it to your paint. Then adjust from there.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Mar 9 2010, 01:00 PM~16839703
> *http://www.paintwithpearl.com/candy/pwp505/pwp505pics.htm
> 
> Says mix 25 grams to 2 to 6 guarts of paint.
> 
> From what I've been told on here. Pick up some on the end of a stir stick and add it to your paint. Then adjust from there.
> *


----------



## 408models

*ANY ONE KNOW WHAT KIT THESE R FROM*


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 1 2010, 11:11 AM~16759884
> *IS ANYBODY MAKEING ANY DECALS?????
> *


x100


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 9 2010, 07:57 PM~16844103
> *x100
> *


i can do it i just dont have material


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hah..i just resin casted tonight... :0 that class i went to this weekend paid the fuck off!!


----------



## regalistic

anyone have the link to the site to do the personalized lincense plates?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 9 2010, 10:15 PM~16845829
> *hah..i just resin casted tonight... :0  that class i went to this weekend paid the fuck off!!
> *


  i learned by checking forums


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 10 2010, 02:41 AM~16847178
> *anyone have the link to the site to do the personalized lincense plates?
> *


http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 9 2010, 04:49 PM~16840189
> *ANY ONE KNOW WHAT KIT THESE R FROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS A NICE LOOKIN TRUCK!! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 10 2010, 09:48 AM~16848031
> *http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/
> *


THANK YOU
:biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Bookmark it, that's what I did.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

DOES ANYBODY KNOW A GOOD PLACE TO GET 2 PIECE WIRE RIMS? AND MODEL ASSECORIES?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Mar 10 2010, 04:46 PM~16852758
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW A GOOD PLACE TO GET 2 PIECE WIRE RIMS? AND MODEL ASSECORIES?
> *


 scaledreams or ebay, depends on which wires in think only 1109s are 2 piece


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 10 2010, 03:52 PM~16852824
> *scaledreams or ebay, depends on which wires in think only 1109s are 2 piece
> *


thanks.


----------



## 408models

ANYBODY KNOW WHICH KIT IS A NICE DRAG KIT THAT HAS A SEPERATE FRAME, I NEED ONE FOR MY CUSTOM 50 P/U??


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 9 2010, 09:43 PM~16844626
> *i can do it i just dont have material
> *


pm sent


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 10 2010, 09:09 PM~16855508
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHICH KIT IS A NICE DRAG KIT THAT HAS A SEPERATE FRAME, I NEED ONE FOR MY CUSTOM 50 P/U??
> *


what do you mean by separate? the 66 nova is easy to butcher for both but ive never seen a kit where you can butcher just the rails unless you use a TF


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 11 2010, 03:40 AM~16858170
> *what do you mean by separate? the 66 nova is easy to butcher for both but ive never seen a kit where you can butcher just the rails unless you use a TF
> *


kinda like the CHEVY 50 P/U KIT were the frame is on its own. Was looking at some of those MODEL KING drag kits but not sure how they are. Or i was thinking of just adding a different front and rear suspension. :dunno:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 11 2010, 08:58 AM~16859161
> *kinda like the CHEVY 50 P/U KIT were the frame is on its own. Was looking at some of those MODEL KING drag kits but not sure how they are. Or i was thinking of just adding a different front and rear suspension. :dunno:
> *


i remember an old release of an amt 57 was tubbed out and had a seperate frame and it had a bowtie where the stock gastank went cause it had a fuel cell in the trunk


----------



## Gamemann

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Mar 4 2010, 05:48 PM~16797989
> *were would i find any model dually?? been looking and havent found one
> *


go to this site he has one now or you need to check here at east onc a week
http://www.jimnohio.com/main.htm 

it changes daily


----------



## Gamemann

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 3 2010, 10:55 PM~16790444
> *get a dremel and start cutting the body parts underneath.  Do that cleanly.  Wait, your new, so that dont apply :biggrin: , but seriously, you gotta cut shit out to lay out.  A truck, the bed will have to most likely be cut no matter what.  AS well as under the hood.
> 
> This was cut out tonite to lay out on 359 rims....get creative, thats what its all about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what tire fit the 359 rims


----------



## grimreaper69

Streetburner Monte tires.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ yup. if ya building a dually, get two streetburner kits..youll need it!


----------



## kykustoms

i didnt use monte tires ive never had one... i cant remember what i used tho but just sayin they dont HAVE to be from that kit


----------



## grimreaper69

I've never had either the 359 or the Streetburner Monte, BUT, I have 3 sets of the Monte wires with tires. :biggrin:


----------



## Shadowmaker

does anyone know is there a actual program out there designed for making custom model decals I cant say im impressed with my stupid computer or a good program that isnt going to cost a me arm or a leg that will get the job done.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Shadowmaker_@Mar 12 2010, 06:47 PM~16873441
> *does anyone know is there a actual program out there designed for making custom model decals I cant say im impressed with my stupid computer or a good program that isnt going to cost a me arm or a leg that will get the job done.
> *


There isn't really. Here is a link they have some free software and some 30 day trials you can mess around with.


http://download.cnet.com/windows/


----------



## kykustoms

goto off topic here on layitlow and goto the download links fest and search for photoshop and get the whole program free...good topic for downloading movies,music and porn to lmao
heres a link
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=472204


----------



## SlammdSonoma

does anyone know how to apply variegated green leaf? i tried it the other night on a chrome bumper, first applying some green kandy color to help the effect of green--as it says on the package...it didnt really do that and from the way it looks, more blotchy than it is pretty.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Im gonna try doin this on trim pieces.


----------



## kymdlr

Where online can I find Wire Mesh for grille's?


----------



## 408models

*ANYBODY KNOW IF THERE A KIT THAT MIGHT HAVE THE INNER HEADLIGHTS LIKE ON THE TRUCK??*


----------



## grimreaper69

You could try the headlight buckets from the AMT 49 Merc.


----------



## 408models

i was thinking of that kit too, but the old one or the newer one???


----------



## grimreaper69

They should both have those headlight buckets in them.


----------



## 408models

ok thanks, 

DOES ANYBODY HAVE THAT KIT, AND KNOW :happysad:


----------



## grimreaper69

I just checked and the 51 Chevy Fleetline has some like that too. PM me your addy and I'll get em out to you.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 15 2010, 11:45 AM~16895725
> *ANYBODY KNOW IF THERE A KIT THAT MIGHT HAVE THE INNER HEADLIGHTS LIKE ON THE TRUCK??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 16 2010, 08:31 AM~16905678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gettn a set from a 51 chevy this week, grimreaper said the same kit :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

FOR THOSE WHO USE THE CANS, IS THIS HOW TO GET A BRANDY WINE COLOR??

METTALIC BLUE BASE, THEN RED CLEAR, OR PURPLE CLEAR????


----------



## Siim123

Which Impala kits have separated frame? I know Revell's 64 and 63 have. How about others?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i think the 59 does too..


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 17 2010, 09:17 AM~16914776
> *Which Impala kits have separated frame? I know Revell's 64 and 63 have. How about others?
> *


AMT 67, not sure about the Revell 58.


----------



## 408models

I'm sure it's been asked b4, but whats a goos size o ring to use for the air bags? FLATED & DEFLATED


----------



## 408models

*
FOR THOSE WHO USE THE CANS, IS THIS HOW TO GET A BRANDY WINE COLOR??

METTALIC BLUE BASE, THEN RED CLEAR, OR PURPLE CLEAR????*

:happysad:


----------



## undead white boy

I have a new way of removing the excess paint when you backwash your chrome grills or other items that are chrome without damaging the chrome.

go get some Q-Tips and some accelerator for the insta-cure gluespray the Q-tip with the accelerator and begin wiping the item that is being back washed you will need to have alot of Q-tips and a little time but the paint will stay in the recessed areas and the lifted areas will be chrome with no damages or removal


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 21 2010, 10:34 PM~16957227
> *I have a new way of removing the excess paint when you backwash your chrome grills or other items that are chrome without damaging the chrome.
> 
> go get some Q-Tips and some accelerator for the insta-cure gluespray the Q-tip with the accelerator and begin wiping the item that is being back washed you will need to have alot of Q-tips and a little time but the paint will stay in the recessed areas and the lifted areas will be chrome with no damages or removal
> *


----------



## pancho1969

What 1:1 car has the same engine as the 67 impala street machine kit? Lookin for pics


----------



## Guest

The motor was either a 396 or a 427.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Mar 23 2010, 02:18 PM~16975920
> *The motor was either a 396 or a 427.
> *


Which car tho I need some refrence pics for detailing


----------



## Guest

Corvette, Camaro


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 21 2010, 08:34 PM~16957227
> *I have a new way of removing the excess paint when you backwash your chrome grills or other items that are chrome without damaging the chrome.
> 
> go get some Q-Tips and some accelerator for the insta-cure gluespray the Q-tip with the accelerator and begin wiping the item that is being back washed you will need to have alot of Q-tips and a little time but the paint will stay in the recessed areas and the lifted areas will be chrome with no damages or removal
> *


Thanks for the, TIP! :biggrin: 
seriously I'll try that


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 21 2010, 06:34 PM~16957227
> *I have a new way of removing the excess paint when you backwash your chrome grills or other items that are chrome without damaging the chrome.
> 
> go get some Q-Tips and some accelerator for the insta-cure gluespray the Q-tip with the accelerator and begin wiping the item that is being back washed you will need to have alot of Q-tips and a little time but the paint will stay in the recessed areas and the lifted areas will be chrome with no damages or removal
> *


or just used a water based acrylic or enamel


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 23 2010, 11:18 AM~16975287
> *What 1:1 car has the same engine as the 67 impala street machine kit? Lookin for pics
> *


http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=50...F-8&sa=N&tab=wi

close one....


----------



## grimreaper69

What size rod and tube do you guys use when hinging?


----------



## Esoteric

i use 0.5


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 28 2010, 07:17 AM~17023299
> *What size rod and tube do you guys use when hinging?
> *


0.032 rod and 1/16 tube


----------



## rookiefromcali

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 17 2010, 01:04 PM~16917858
> *I'm sure it's been asked b4, but whats a goos size o ring to use for the air bags? FLATED & DEFLATED
> *


X2 

ANYBODY................................??????


----------



## SlammdSonoma

at home depot i get size #78.


----------



## 1942aerosedan

How do I mount the pegasus 520's on regular rims like the supremes, tru spokes and supremes , my whitewall inserts keep popping off ?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Apr 1 2010, 01:36 PM~17067813
> *How do I mount the pegasus 520's on regular rims like the supremes, tru spokes and supremes , my whitewall inserts keep popping off ?
> *


You gotta take either a hair dryer and heat them just a little so they stretch out and fir over the rim. I usually breathe over the tire to get it warm enough to get it to stretch just enough. Strange my method, but it works. lol


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Thanks


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 1 2010, 10:03 PM~17072334
> *You gotta take either a hair dryer and heat them just  a little so they stretch out and fir over the rim. I usually breathe over the tire to get it warm enough to get it to stretch just enough. Strange my method, but it works. lol
> *


lol, u got that dragon breath or what?! :wow:


----------



## Laidframe

Is the suspension on the 67 Impala street machine lower then on the stock Impala or are they the same.


----------



## mcloven

the same


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 7 2010, 06:22 PM~17127056
> *Is the suspension on the 67 Impala street machine lower then on the stock Impala or are they the same.
> *


same, flip the spindels up side down and cut down ur springs! that'll bring it down! :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

Thanks for the info


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 7 2010, 09:45 PM~17127326
> *same, flip the spindels up side down and cut down ur springs! that'll bring it down! :biggrin:
> *





we gotta get you on a lowrider project soon :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 7 2010, 06:50 PM~17128240
> *we gotta get you on a lowrider project soon :biggrin:
> *


X2. He'll kill us with it though :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 8 2010, 08:39 PM~17137602
> *X2. He'll kill us with it though :biggrin:
> *





thats alright, as long as i get him to build a lolo :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 8 2010, 07:59 PM~17138946
> *thats alright, as long as i get him to build a lolo  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: good things come 2 those who wait


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 10 2010, 11:22 AM~17151699
> *:yes:  :thumbsup: good things come 2 those who wait
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

no kiddin....im on that boat bro! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 10 2010, 12:14 PM~17152729
> *no kiddin....im on that boat bro! :biggrin:
> *


well, since we're on the same boat... maybe we can throw down at the same time then, whenever that shall be?! :uh: :biggrin: not a call out, just a suggestion to make sure one would get finished!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i getcha. I assume youll jump on the fab. buildoff, would be the perfect time to see if we can both do a lowrider...though, i know ill still do a truck no matter....if elcamino's count. :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

How do you create a regal hood from a GN hood?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 10 2010, 09:53 PM~17156254
> *How do you create a regal hood from a GN hood?
> *


ive done it 2 ways, cut the scoop and lower it then fill the gap with styrene, the easier way is to cut it out and make a filler


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 10 2010, 10:42 PM~17156711
> *ive done it 2 ways, cut the scoop and lower it then fill the gap with styrene, the easier way is to cut it out and make a filler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so ur usin the stock scoop as the filler on top, what about the under side, got some pics of that? that donk looks bad ass by the way!! why do body work after u laid some nice ass paint down?!!! :wow:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 10 2010, 11:42 PM~17156711
> *ive done it 2 ways, cut the scoop and lower it then fill the gap with styrene, the easier way is to cut it out and make a filler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanx bro.That will help me out alot with my regal build.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 11 2010, 04:01 AM~17158173
> *so ur usin the stock scoop as the filler on top, what about the under side, got some pics of that? that donk looks bad ass by the way!! why do body work after u laid some nice ass paint down?!!!  :wow:
> *


nope i just shave it down flat and fill that in toowhich is why its easier to the the filler plate as opposed to using the scoop


----------



## brantstevens

is there any type of semi wheels that fit under a 95 model s-10


----------



## brantstevens

is there any type of semi wheels that fit under a 95 model s-10 with a bodydrop? i know the peterbuilt 359 are used often but i dont think they fit under a s-10 or do they?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Apr 12 2010, 04:24 AM~17166099
> *is there any type of semi wheels that fit under a 95 model s-10 with a bodydrop? i know the peterbuilt 359 are used often but i dont think they fit under a s-10 or do they?
> *


They probably won't fit under a dime.Try using the semi wheels from a AMT/ERTL kit there smaller.


----------



## darkside customs

Do I smell a Sonoma dually comin??


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

What is the best size styrene rod to use to jam a trunk?


----------



## brantstevens

maybe


----------



## SlammdSonoma

peterbilt wrecker might be your best option...

i hate pullin this unfinished P.O.S. out..but..









its not b/d'd but its as low as the wheels/tires will let it go w/o cutting it, the bed lays...the rest of it..


----------



## brantstevens

aight kool, ill hit up ebay an see if theres any, thanks slammd!


----------



## 408models

ANYONE KNOW IF THE RESIN MERCURY CARSON TOP KITS ARE A VINYL TOP or JUST A COLORMATCHED TOP. ???


----------



## slash

where can i get uce car club model plaques?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Apr 12 2010, 12:24 AM~17166099
> *is there any type of semi wheels that fit under a 95 model s-10 with a bodydrop? i know the peterbuilt 359 are used often but i dont think they fit under a s-10 or do they?
> *


get a 1/32 scale diecast......


----------



## brantstevens

thanks for the tip oldskoo! appreciate the help man.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Does anyone know how to multi color flock?

If so pm me on how to do so without colors runnin together.... thanks!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 18 2010, 02:51 AM~17226197
> *Does anyone know how to multi color flock?
> 
> If so pm me on how to do so without colors runnin together.... thanks!!
> *


gary seeds made a topic for custom interior stuff


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 19 2010, 08:21 PM~17242264
> *gary seeds made a topic for custom interior stuff
> *


link?


----------



## Laidframe

Is the new Monogram 55 sedan (black w/flames) the same as the gold Revell with WW tires.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 20 2010, 05:45 PM~17250916
> *Is the new Monogram 55 sedan (black w/flames) the same as the gold Revell with WW tires.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 20 2010, 05:00 PM~17251668
> *:yes:
> *


Thanks


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 19 2010, 08:22 PM~17242295
> *link?
> *


look in the thread topics, "gary seed interior how to" or something like that, its a great how to on biscut tuck! :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

instead of using bondo can i use super glue to fill in gaps and stuff?


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Apr 21 2010, 03:29 PM~17261579
> *instead of using bondo can i use super glue to fill in gaps and stuff?
> *


its the best way to do it since it doesnt shrink like bondo i always put glue in low spots then sand it with the glue wet and it collects the dust from the sand so its not just glue in the hole


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 21 2010, 04:53 PM~17262406
> *its the best way to do it since it doesnt shrink like bondo i always put glue in low spots then sand it with the glue wet and it collects the dust from the sand so its not just glue in the hole
> *


  good tip, i know its been posted before, but i never tried, just relied on mud, now i sit here looking at my models full of mud and i cringe!  from now on... its on!! lol


----------



## kykustoms

yea i been goin threw some old projects and im going to have to redo alot due to shinking bondo good thing most of em never made it to paint lol


----------



## sdkid

thanks for the tip man. i got piles of sanded material from models, which is bad to breath lol, that i can use to mix with da glue. ima give it a try man


----------



## kykustoms

that should work ive heard of people using baby powder and glue to fill stuff to but unless its anything too big the dust and shit just from sanding will fill small lines and gaps i usually cover the whole gap then sand and the glue will stay in the hole and fill with the dust


----------



## brantstevens

i always use super glue to fill in little holes an what not, its worked for me so far. an good tip ky, im goin to do that from now on i think


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

What causes white to turn slightly yellowed after you spray clear over it?Is there any way to fix it?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 26 2010, 12:34 PM~17306808
> *What causes white to turn slightly yellowed after you spray clear over it?Is there any way to fix it?
> *


thats actually the clear, its old


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 26 2010, 03:33 PM~17307956
> *thats actually the clear, its old
> *


Ok,now how do I fix it?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

You don't........Too fix this you need to repaint and use Automotive Urethan clear or Clear Laquer.
I found that using Testors Clear works better on dark colors.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 27 2010, 12:14 PM~17318274
> *You don't........Too fix this you need to repaint and use Automotive Urethan clear or Clear Laquer.
> I found that using Testors Clear works better on dark colors.
> *


Well that sux.Do I have to completely strip the roof or can I sand it down and repaint and clear?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 27 2010, 05:29 PM~17321977
> *Well that sux.Do I have to completely strip the roof or can I sand it down and repaint and clear?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 27 2010, 06:41 PM~17322087
> *:yessad:
> *


Dunk it or sand it down?


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 27 2010, 05:29 PM~17321977
> *Well that sux.Do I have to completely strip the roof or can I sand it down and repaint and clear?
> *


just sand it smooth James. Then shoot the white over the clear. What white are you using?

if you're using Testors clear, try white primer and clear over it.....it'll stay white


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 27 2010, 09:41 PM~17324627
> *just sand it smooth James. Then shoot the white over the clear. What white are you using?
> 
> if you're using Testors clear, try white primer and clear over it.....it'll stay white
> *


I'm not James,I'm Jeremy.I'm using dupli-color universal white.I sprayed Folk-Art high gloss over it.Thanx for the tip by the way it will definitely help.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 28 2010, 08:16 AM~17328249
> *I'm not James,I'm Jeremy.I'm using dupli-color universal white.I sprayed Folk-Art high gloss over it.Thanx for the tip by the way it will definitely help.
> *


 If you can sand the clear off and touchup with a mist of white. Then re-shot the clear in laquer.....then polish. Unless your going to use urethan clear.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 28 2010, 04:35 PM~17333039
> *If you can sand the clear off and touchup with a mist of white. Then re-shot the clear in laquer.....then polish. Unless your going to use urethan clear.
> *


Thanx Don.What would be the best grit of sandpaper to use?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 28 2010, 07:00 PM~17334419
> *Thanx Don.What would be the best grit of sandpaper to use?
> *


400 then 600 grit


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm interested in using urethane clear; can somebody point me to a how-to or something?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 28 2010, 11:25 PM~17337484
> *400 then 600 grit
> *


Thanx Don.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Apr 27 2010, 08:41 PM~17324627-->
> 
> 
> 
> just sand it smooth James. Then shoot the white over the clear. What white are you using?
> 
> if you're using Testors clear, try white primer and clear over it.....it'll stay white
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 28 2010, 07:16 AM~17328249
> *I'm not James,I'm Jeremy.I'm using dupli-color universal white.I sprayed Folk-Art high gloss over it.Thanx for the tip by the way it will definitely help.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Sorry, couldnt resist....


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 29 2010, 05:57 PM~17344473
> *I'm interested in using urethane clear; can somebody point me to a how-to or something?
> *


 Your best bet is SLIXX Decals. They sell HOK colors and bases. They also sell urethane clear. When using Ureththane clear you'll need to use a reducer and hardener with fish eye eliminator just to be safe. PM me if you need any further assistance.

don v


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@May 3 2010, 09:42 AM~17372852
> *Your best bet is SLIXX Decals. They sell HOK colors and bases. They also sell  urethane clear. When using Ureththane clear you'll need to use a reducer and hardener with fish eye eliminator just to be safe. PM me if you need any further assistance.
> 
> don v
> *


USE NASON 496-00 SPOT PANEL CLEAR, IT MIXES 4:1 WITH HARDNER , NO REDUCER NEEDED, SPRAYS OUT SUPER FLAT AND CAN BE POLISHED OUT LIKE GLASS...


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 5 2010, 01:33 AM~17395987
> *USE NASON 496-00 SPOT PANEL CLEAR, IT MIXES 4:1 WITH HARDNER , NO REDUCER NEEDED, SPRAYS OUT SUPER FLAT AND CAN BE POLISHED OUT LIKE GLASS...
> *


 My bad.......Slixx also has pre mixed jars of paint and clears.


----------



## phatras

Ive always wondered why people buy the premixed paints.. HOK sells small bottles of most of the paints.. There 4oz of pure paint and run 14 bucks. why pay 8 bucks for 2oz of thinned down paint..Also thinning paint to your surrounding, heat/humidity is better then just using a mid range reducer.. Any paint jobber who get hok can get it..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 6 2010, 11:00 PM~17416000
> *Ive always wondered why people buy the premixed paints.. HOK sells small bottles of most of the paints.. There 4oz of pure paint and run 14 bucks. why pay 8 bucks for 2oz of thinned down paint..Also thinning paint to your surrounding, heat/humidity is better then just using a mid range reducer.. Any paint jobber who get hok can get it..
> *


x2 i dont like premix i like spraying a certain way, its pretty much why i thin tamiya with acetone now.

im using the shit mini recomended

extreme 8500 urethane clear. 3 coats light buffing and its done.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 7 2010, 12:00 AM~17416000
> *Ive always wondered why people buy the premixed paints.. HOK sells small bottles of most of the paints.. There 4oz of pure paint and run 14 bucks. why pay 8 bucks for 2oz of thinned down paint..Also thinning paint to your surrounding, heat/humidity is better then just using a mid range reducer.. Any paint jobber who get hok can get it..
> *


Actually
2 oz concentrate - $5.50
2 oz premix - $ 8.00
4.7 spray - $12.00



http://www.ecsvr.com/slx/shopdisplayproduc...cat=KANDY'S


----------



## brantstevens

does anybody know if pegasus make the 2312 chrome magnums in 19s?or is it jus 23s? if so where can buy i a set?


----------



## Hydrohype

okay.. if they dont make this? they should! a tempory bonding agent! 
A glue that only hold's for mock purposes! and then wipes off clean and clear after 
you have done your sizing...
A no I am not talking about Buggers! :uh:


----------



## Guest

Elmers glue.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+May 11 2010, 06:07 PM~17458583-->
> 
> 
> 
> okay.. if they dont make this? they should! a tempory bonding agent!
> A glue that only hold's for mock purposes! and then wipes off clean and clear after
> you have done your sizing...
> A no I am not talking about Buggers!  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-85Biarittz_@May 11 2010, 06:09 PM~17458599
> *Elmers glue.
> *


x2


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 10 2010, 02:23 AM~17440594
> *does anybody know if pegasus make the 2312 chrome magnums in 19s?or is it jus 23s? if so where can buy i a set?
> *


just 23s sorry.. best bet if you want them in 19s is to snag a set from a kit and add pegasus 19inch aluminum sleeves.. think the amt ford xlt truck has a set of them in it..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 11 2010, 06:07 PM~17458583
> *okay.. if they dont make this? they should! a tempory bonding agent!
> A glue that only hold's for mock purposes! and then wipes off clean and clear after
> you have done your sizing...
> A no I am not talking about Buggers!  :uh:
> *


they make a debonder for CA if im not mistaken, but ive never used it..so not sure what it does.


----------



## hopper4lyfe

hello im new to lil and i sprayed lacquer ocer enamel and my paint lifted anyone knows if purple power degreaser is good to lift the paint of models.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@May 12 2010, 01:09 AM~17461664
> *hello im new to lil and i sprayed lacquer ocer enamel and my paint lifted anyone knows if purple power degreaser is good to lift the paint of models.
> *


It will work. As long as the model is plastic and not resin you can also use brake fluid.


----------



## hopper4lyfe

ok thanks


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 11 2010, 06:26 PM~17458785
> *x2
> *


i swear if i though snot would work? I was thinking petroleum jelly? maybe toothpaste?
but I need it to be safe around chrome, windows, paint, and clear.... i am a afraid that 
elmers glue is a little to thin, and runny and.. wont wipe off a surface while leaving 
the paint or chrome un damaged..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 11 2010, 11:41 PM~17462442
> *i swear if i though snot would work? I was thinking petroleum jelly? maybe toothpaste?
> but I need it to be safe around chrome, windows, paint, and clear.... i am a afraid that
> elmers glue is a little to thin, and runny and.. wont wipe off a surface while leaving
> the paint or chrome un damaged..
> *


detail master makes something but i dont use its called liquid tape


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@May 12 2010, 01:09 AM~17461664
> *hello im new to lil and i sprayed lacquer ocer enamel and my paint lifted anyone knows if purple power degreaser is good to lift the paint of models.
> *


As long as you buy the PP in the gallon jug. The stuff in the spray bottle is already dilluted and won't work.


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 11 2010, 10:16 PM~17461749
> *It will work. As long as the model is plastic and not resin you can also use brake fluid.
> *


I have no problem with it on resins also. Done about 5 resin bodies and stripped them clean and didn't damage them


----------



## sdkid

i thought i had asked this question but apparently not (i may be wrong) but how do you guys polish the paint on a model and make it so shiney? i want to learn how so i can make my models as nice as everyones here on LIL.


----------



## 8-Ball

does anyone have a tutorial for doin possible suspension. the one mini did along time ago is no longer around.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@May 12 2010, 09:39 PM~17471974
> *i thought i had asked this question but apparently not (i may be wrong) but how do you guys polish the paint on a model and make it so shiney? i want to learn how so i can make my models as nice as everyones here on LIL.
> *


You need a polishing kit from Detail Master. Grids from 1500 to 12000. Also need
a good Carnauba wax.
Bob Black has a how too, let me see if i can find it.


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@May 13 2010, 10:09 AM~17477316
> *You need a polishing kit from Detail Master. Grids from 1500 to 12000. Also need
> a good Carnauba wax.
> Bob Black has a how too, let me see if i can find it.
> *


thanks for the info  . gonna look for that kit now.


----------



## coleman9219

what kind of paint can i use to paint the interior?(like the what kind and color and where can i get it online)


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@May 13 2010, 08:27 PM~17483539
> *what kind of paint can i use to paint the interior?(like the what kind and color and where can i get it online)
> *


anything really


----------



## coleman9219

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 13 2010, 08:40 PM~17483749
> *anything really
> *


no i mean like the light brown color,i dont have a hobby shop anywhere near me so im limited


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@May 15 2010, 04:28 AM~17496555
> *no i mean like the light brown color,i dont have a hobby shop anywhere near me so im limited
> *



http://stores.scaledreams.com/StoreFront.bok

http://plastic-models.com/

Hit up Rick at ScaleDreams for some aftermarket stuff. Also you can go to an AutoZone or CarQuest and pick up some touchup paint.


----------



## hopper4lyfe

does anyone know whats the difference between regagular enamel and lacquer towards the acrylic enamel and acrylic lacquer . 
because i have i guess normal laqcuer primer and i just bought a orange metallic acrylic lacquer paint is it safe to spary?


----------



## Guest

Lacquer is hotter than enamel.

Acrylic enamel was the old school paint. Acrylic lacquer is the newer stuff that needs a clear topcoat. Then you have the waterbase Acrylic.


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 15 2010, 12:10 PM~17498737
> *Lacquer is hotter than enamel.
> 
> Acrylic enamel was the old school paint. Acrylic lacquer is the newer stuff that needs a clear topcoat. Then you have the waterbase Acrylic.
> *



ok so if i saty with duplicolor for defirent color patterns i should be safe.


----------



## Guest

Yea It's always better to stay with the same paint.


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 15 2010, 12:23 PM~17498802
> *Yea It's always better to stay with the same paint.
> *


ok thanks . yea i know i had to bath my car after a acident of color mixing btw i think u helped me out thanks for that also


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@May 15 2010, 03:25 PM~17498809
> *ok thanks . yea i know i had to bath my car after a acident of color mixing btw i think u helped me out thanks for that also
> *


----------



## coleman9219

is there any websites that make late model suvs and trucks?


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@May 15 2010, 02:30 PM~17499122
> *is there any websites that make late model suvs and trucks?
> *


what are you looking for?? Theres really not a whole lot out there..
Heres a list of whats out in plastic
96 tahoe amt
1500 454ss amt
1500 extended cab amt
3500 dually amt
escalade revell
caddy ext amt
Hummer H2 revell
99 silverado revell
ford f150 revell
Chevy astro/Safari Fujimi
Toyota Harrier Aoshima 
4runner Aoshima
pathfinder Aoshima
Jeep Cherokee Tamiya
Ford Expodition revell
Ford Explorer amt
97 blazer amt

IM sure theres more but thats about all the plastic stuff sitting round.. Theres some suv and what not made in resin as well..


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+May 5 2010, 02:33 AM~17395987-->
> 
> 
> 
> USE NASON 496-00 SPOT PANEL CLEAR, IT MIXES 4:1 WITH HARDNER , NO REDUCER NEEDED, SPRAYS OUT SUPER FLAT AND CAN BE POLISHED OUT LIKE GLASS...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShowRodFreak_@May 3 2010, 11:42 AM~17372852
> *Your best bet is SLIXX Decals. They sell HOK colors and bases. They also sell  urethane clear. When using Ureththane clear you'll need to use a reducer and hardener with fish eye eliminator just to be safe. PM me if you need any further assistance.
> 
> don v
> *



Thanks fellas.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 15 2010, 10:56 PM~17501276
> *what are you looking for?? Theres really not a whole lot out there..
> Heres a list of whats out in plastic
> 96 tahoe amt
> 1500 454ss amt
> 1500 extended cab amt
> 3500 dually amt
> escalade revell
> caddy ext amt
> Hummer H2 revell
> 99 silverado revell
> ford f150 revell
> Chevy astro/Safari Fujimi
> Toyota Harrier Aoshima
> 4runner Aoshima
> pathfinder Aoshima
> Jeep Cherokee Tamiya
> Ford Expodition revell
> Ford Explorer amt
> 97 blazer amt
> 
> IM sure theres more but thats about all the plastic stuff sitting round.. Theres some suv and what not made in resin as well..
> *


You forgot:

Aoshima Toyota Hilux
AMT Chevy S-10
AMT Ford Ranger

And I KNOW there's more.


----------



## coleman9219

oops i mean resin makers, is there website that sells late model resin suv's and trucks??


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@May 16 2010, 03:02 AM~17503380
> *oops i mean resin makers, is there website that sells late model resin suv's and trucks??
> *



http://www.perrysresin.com/index.htm





http://rmrresin.webs.com/nf125.htm

Give these a look. Perry's is suppose to come out with the Accupro resins sometime.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 16 2010, 08:16 AM~17504187
> *http://www.perrysresin.com/index.htm
> http://rmrresin.webs.com/nf125.htm
> 
> Give these a look. Perry's is suppose to come out with the Accupro resins sometime.
> *


Yup, Randy (Perry's) is workin on a Burb, a Chevy Crew Cab, Box Dime Ext. Cab and a few others I can't remember.


----------



## kykustoms

when i went to the show in indy a guy had 99 crewcabs and dually beds i dunno who makes em wish i coulda got some of em lol


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 16 2010, 11:33 AM~17504834
> *when i went to the show in indy a guy had 99 crewcabs and dually beds i dunno who makes em wish i coulda got some of em lol
> *


There's one on Ebay. I'll look it up real quick.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-1999-2002-Chevy-...=item563c7390e2


----------



## Laidframe

Does anybody know if the Revell 70 Chevelle Baldwin also come with a stock hood.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@May 16 2010, 09:25 AM~17505128
> *Does anybody know if the Revell 70 Chevelle Baldwin also come with a stock hood.
> *


i dont think so


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@May 16 2010, 10:25 AM~17505128
> *Does anybody know if the Revell 70 Chevelle Baldwin also come with a stock hood.
> *


Nope just the one shown on the box.


----------



## hopper4lyfe

whats a good glue for clear parts like windows and lights also for chrome plated parts. i use model masters clear cement glue but doesnt really hold also the ca glue eats the chrome( i found out the hard way  )


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@May 16 2010, 10:35 PM~17509176
> *whats a good glue for clear parts like windows and lights also for chrome plated parts. i use model masters clear cement glue but doesnt really hold also the ca glue eats the chrome( i found out the hard way   )
> *


Did you use accelarant on the ca. This helps it set quicker and you don't get the fogging effect. Never heard of ca eating anything.


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 16 2010, 07:44 PM~17509257
> *Did you use accelarant on the ca. This helps it set quicker and you don't get the fogging effect. Never heard of ca eating anything.
> *


ill try dat never thought of it thanks  and yeah i meant fogging sorry :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@May 16 2010, 10:49 PM~17509325
> *ill try dat never thought of it thanks    and yeah i meant fogging sorry  :biggrin:
> *


Use an eye dropper or something like it for the accel.


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 16 2010, 07:51 PM~17509352
> *Use an eye dropper or something like it for the accel.
> *


ok i think i have one around the house thanks


----------



## coleman9219

does anybody know how to post youtube videos on the forums,because i can show alot more of my models if i had my videos on here


----------



## coleman9219

WTF! why doesnt anybody answer my damn question!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@May 18 2010, 09:16 PM~17532523
> *WTF! why doesnt anybody answer my damn question!
> *



:nono: :nono: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=521763


----------



## coleman9219

:biggrin:thanks for answering my question nobody would tell me


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@May 19 2010, 03:47 PM~17541237
> *:biggrin:thanks for answering my question nobody would tell me
> *


No problem. Just remember people on here are from all over the world. So give any question you ask a day for a response.


----------



## matthew0099

Thank you..
do you have any FAQ for any other profession....????????

___________

Bodybuilding Supplements
Supplements


----------



## Guest

> Thank you..
> do you have any FAQ for any other profession....????????
> 
> ___________
> 
> NO


----------



## hopper4lyfe

does anyone what primer is good to use with the testors laquer paint.


----------



## darkside customs

I use the duplicolor primer sealer for the testors lacquer.. works on enamel and lacquer... well so far, I havent had an issue with enamel..


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 22 2010, 09:59 PM~17574392
> *I use the duplicolor primer sealer for the testors lacquer.. works on enamel and lacquer... well so far, I havent had an issue with enamel..
> *


i see i use the duplicolor sandable primer and i never had any problems but this is the first testors can i buy and the primer for some reason keeps showing throw ill try the primer sealer hopefully ill have better luck ..... thanks


----------



## coleman9219

hey guys i need some help from you guys, do you use mudding like you put on 1:1 after filling for your models??


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not unless you wanna see your paint crack later down the road. most of us guys on here do the CA glue and kicker/accelerator...it helps the glue dry nearly instantly, and also works as a filler and sands great....also works for filling huge gaps..if done right.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

QUICK ? WILL THE PURPLE POOL MESS WITH RESIN PARTS???


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 25 2010, 09:26 PM~17602843
> *QUICK ?  WILL THE PURPLE POOL MESS WITH RESIN PARTS???
> *


Depends, some parts will be fine, others will melt. It just depends on what the caster used.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

I BELIVE ITS A TWINN LS CLIP.....BUT THANKS FOR THE HELP JAMES!!


----------



## grimreaper69

:thumbsup: Hope you can get a better answer. I don't have any of twinn's resin, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 25 2010, 07:01 PM~17603226
> *I BELIVE ITS A TWINN LS CLIP.....BUT THANKS FOR THE HELP JAMES!!
> *


Try easy off oven cleaner


----------



## [email protected]birth

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 25 2010, 09:26 PM~17602843
> *QUICK ?  WILL THE PURPLE POOL MESS WITH RESIN PARTS???
> *





i think purple power will sofen up the resin  if its that tan color, thats resin and will do some sort of harm, if the part is white, thats more of a plastic cast, and will not  


but in all honesty, i would do like james said and use easy off oven cleaner  shit works on everything and alot faster then purple power or break fluid


----------



## hopper4lyfe

does anyone know where can i pick up come silver or gold base spray paint since hobbytown doesnt carry any? .......... thanks.


----------



## brantstevens

im new to modelling an i keep hearing bout this CA glue an kicker that people use instead of using putty! i was wondering what some brands of some are so i can buy some, after reading how putty cracks after a while. any help will be appreciated thanks guys.


----------



## Turboshocker001

I used to be into model cars when I was younger and have recently wanted to build one with my boys. Maybe see if I cant get them involved in something other then video games or terrorizing the neighborhood. My question was, does anyone know where I can find a kit of a 2007 GMC Sierra Denali?


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 30 2010, 04:37 AM~17645794
> *im new to modelling an i keep hearing bout this CA glue an kicker that people use instead of using putty! i was wondering what some brands of some are so i can buy some, after reading how putty cracks after a while. any help will be appreciated thanks guys.
> *


the kind i use is made by bsi their website is www.bsi-inc.com or bsiadhesives.com its basically just superglue and the kicker is in a spray bottle


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Turboshocker001_@May 30 2010, 05:51 AM~17645893
> *I used to be into model cars when I was younger and have recently wanted to build one with my boys. Maybe see if I cant get them involved in something other then video games or terrorizing the neighborhood. My question was, does anyone know where I can find a kit of a 2007 GMC Sierra Denali?
> *


theres not a kit of that truck the newest chevy truck kit there is would be a 99 silveraldo...


----------



## Turboshocker001

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 30 2010, 07:11 AM~17645934
> *theres not a kit of that truck the newest chevy truck kit there is would be a 99 silveraldo...
> *


OK.  Any one interested in custom building this truck for me then? :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens

thanks ky ill look into that.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 30 2010, 07:37 AM~17645794
> *im new to modelling an i keep hearing bout this CA glue an kicker that people use instead of using putty! i was wondering what some brands of some are so i can buy some, after reading how putty cracks after a while. any help will be appreciated thanks guys.
> *


----------



## kykustoms

^ yup same stuff i use


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Turboshocker001_@May 30 2010, 06:31 AM~17645984
> *OK.   Any one interested in custom building this truck for me then?  :biggrin:
> *


that would be tons of work...there is 1/16 07 chevy toys that could be customized 
heres a link to one  
http://onlinestore.amgreenpower.com/finddb.asp?id=75632


----------



## brantstevens

thanks grim!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Jun 1 2010, 07:18 AM~17661910
> *thanks grim!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

heres one for those looking to make infender hinges
http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=31793


----------



## SlammdSonoma

you can also do the same thing with a normal hinge, just turn it around and use what ya usually glue to the body as the pivot point for the door to swing in/out.


----------



## brantstevens

hey guys i was wondering if theres been a dream car build off or some sort where you make your dream car? I thought it would be a good idea cause we all have different tastes an see what we create. i didnt wanna start a thread jus incase i annoyed anyone.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Jun 3 2010, 06:19 AM~17682578
> *hey guys i was wondering if theres been a dream car build off or some sort where you make your dream car? I thought it would be a good idea cause we all have different tastes an see what we create. i didnt wanna start a thread jus incase i annoyed anyone.
> *


I'd be up for that, I got a 61 vert just BEGGIN to be built. Unfortunatly I don't have everything I need for it.


----------



## gagers16

how do i make airbags like these:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thees a few different ways to build em. first start off with rubber o-rings you'd find in the plumbing area in lowes, home depot, Ace hardware...  the size i get is #78, but theres a few guys using another type with a different # on it. The caps on both ends can be made of sheet styrene, metal washers, or anything thats the same size.


----------



## gagers16

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 3 2010, 02:29 PM~17687001
> *thees a few different ways to build em.  first start off with rubber o-rings you'd find in the plumbing area in lowes, home depot, Ace hardware...  the size i get is #78, but theres a few guys using another type with a different # on it.  The caps on both ends can be made of sheet styrene, metal washers, or anything thats the same size.
> *


thanks bro ill have to go look like tomorrow or something


----------



## Esoteric

tip from another forum

Dawn Power Dissolver will strip tamiya paint


----------



## HoustoneTX

does anybody know what i can use for a chassis for this hummer?? I have what it came but i dont like how it looks..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

build ya a frame...the possibilities are endless


----------



## hopper4lyfe

i was wondering if anyone knows if you can spray candy over chrome bmf??


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Jun 4 2010, 10:11 PM~17700342
> *i was wondering if anyone knows if you can spray candy over chrome bmf??
> *


yes


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 5 2010, 04:54 AM~17696177
> *build ya a frame...the possibilities are endless
> *


x2!


----------



## LJGONZALEZ

Does anyone have a tutorial on how to make frames from scratch?


----------



## kykustoms

best way to start making frames is get some tubes square or round whichever you prefer and use a stock frame for the reference for the standard bends and even where you would want cross members...the notch can be simple or whatever your mind comes up with. theres really no wrong way to do it if all the suspension and engine and all the other essentials can mount to it and fits the body as far as length and width goes


----------



## brantstevens

i dont really know much bout hydraulic set ups, all i know is you need a shit load of batteries an some pumps, so my question is, is 4 batteries enough for 2 pumps? or doesnt it really matter? As i said i dont really know much bout hydro set ups.

Thanks.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Jun 6 2010, 07:25 AM~17707530
> *i dont really know much bout hydraulic set ups, all i know is you need a shit load of batteries an some pumps, so my question is, is 4 batteries enough for 2 pumps? or doesnt it really matter? As i said i dont really know much bout hydro set ups.
> 
> Thanks.
> *


I would do 6 batts for 2 pumps.


----------



## kykustoms

^yea atleast 6 batteries the more batteries to a setup the faster the pump motors will spin therefore faster it will send juice to the cylinders making the car raise or hop faster...4 batteries might make a car lift and lower but it would be slow and wouldnt hold a charge for long...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

a good friend of mine had a dancer astro van, 4 pumps, 12 batteries. 1 switch would make it lift all 4 about 15 inches straight up. Was also the first time i'd ever seen a astro pull a standing 3-wheel..but that was back in the day.... :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 6 2010, 07:18 AM~17707779
> *I would do 6 batts for 2 pumps.
> *


x2 im runnin 6 batts on a 2 pump set up in my 91 s10, one of my boys is runnun 4 batts on a 2 pump set up in his yota and i hop on him all day long for it!! LOL


----------



## brantstevens

Thanks guys for the info, im goin to do some research into hydraulics an set ups so i know what im doin.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Jun 6 2010, 09:06 PM~17711505
> *Thanks guys for the info, im goin to do some research into hydraulics an set ups so i know what im doin.
> *


Check out the "Tech" page, lots of great info on there. 

http://www.layitlow.com/tech.shtml


----------



## brantstevens

Thanks BiggC appreciate the help!


----------



## AMITH

HI Guys could anybody somebody help me with stance please on my cars: two side: right front, back lifts, mostly all lowride stance


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by AMITH_@Jun 7 2010, 02:53 AM~17714457
> *HI Guys could anybody somebody help me with stance please on my cars: two side: right front, back lifts, mostly all lowride stance
> *


im a lil lost here bro... what do u mean? like how 2 pose ur models stance? like to lock up the front and lay the rear or sumthin??


----------



## AMITH

yes thats just what i need to know thanks bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by AMITH_@Jun 7 2010, 08:46 PM~17724459
> *yes thats just what i need to know thanks bro
> *


depends on the kit you got.... some are as simple as positioning the axle.... some will need minor cutting and mods to do it


----------



## AMITH

i have mostly lowride kits revell an other stock kits , impalas


----------



## AMITH

Any help with a Aoshima pickup low rider i wanna hinge the doors thou the door panels are a bit of a problem could any body help with a idea ?


----------



## mcloven

how do i apply bare metal foil


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jun 8 2010, 10:31 AM~17727354
> *how do i apply bare metal foil
> *


http://www.bare-metal.com/Using-Bare-Metal-Foil.html
http://www.escalemodels.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=456
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_MfdJX-Nxo&feature=fvw


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Alright all you airbrush people out there.... what do you use to thin out nail polish enough to spray with, or is it thin enough????? PM me any tips on this...... Thanks guys


----------



## phatras

hit up tonio.. he uses lots of nail polish on his build. pretty sure you thin it down with regualr laq thinner.. its way to thick to spray right from the bottle though..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats what ive done, but dont know what the ratio is for it tho.


----------



## Esoteric

i use acrylic enamel thinner 3:1. regular laquer 1:1, hot laquer 2:1


----------



## AMITH

Any help with the post's


----------



## 8-Ball

Alright guys who have cut down the lincoln limo to make a 4dr I'm workin on one and I'm completely stuck on how to get both halfs to go together right.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 9 2010, 12:59 AM~17734924
> *Alright guys who have cut down the lincoln limo to make a 4dr I'm workin on one and I'm completely stuck on how to get both halfs to go together right.
> *


like?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 9 2010, 12:59 AM~17734924
> *Alright guys who have cut down the lincoln limo to make a 4dr I'm workin on one and I'm completely stuck on how to get both halfs to go together right.
> *


Check with DLO styles or rollinoldskoo, both of those guys did one....


----------



## 8-Ball

Right on


----------



## hocknberry

well, i was pullin tape off to get ready 2 clear, and the tape pulled some of the paint up, anyone ever tried to color match chameleon?! :uh: its just across the top of the door......think if i tape the lower portion from over spray i could re-spray the spot? i originally laid 4 coats to get the color depth!?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 9 2010, 06:21 PM~17741957
> *well, i was pullin tape off to get ready 2 clear, and the tape pulled some of the paint up, anyone ever tried to color match chameleon?!  :uh: its just across the top of the door......think if i tape the lower portion from over spray i could re-spray the spot? i originally laid 4 coats to get the color depth!?
> *


DONT TAPE A HARD EDGE IF YOU CAN AVOID IT , I HAVE BLENDED REAL CARS WITH COLOR CHANGING PAINT , SO I CANT SEE IT BEING IMPOSSIBLE ON A MODEL. :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

chameleon is a bitch to touch up, but can be done. ive had to with airbrush as well as just painting it on ( not a good idea for the impaitent)


----------



## gagers16

what materials do i need to make resins??


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Jun 11 2010, 12:47 AM~17756786
> *what materials do i need to make resins??
> *


www.Smooth-on.com


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jun 8 2010, 06:45 PM~17730640-->
> 
> 
> 
> Alright all you airbrush people out there.... what do you use to thin out nail polish enough to spray with, or is it thin enough?????  PM me any tips on this...... Thanks guys
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 07:30 PM~17731032
> *hit up tonio.. he uses lots of nail polish on his build. pretty sure you thin it down with regualr laq thinner.. its way to thick to spray right from the bottle though..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes; now I mostly use Scalefinishes acrylic enamel thinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 09:56 PM~17732453
> *thats what ive done, but dont know what the ratio is for it tho.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I usually eyeball it or go 50/50.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@Jun 8 2010, 09:58 PM~17732467
> *i use acrylic enamel thinner 3:1. regular laquer 1:1, hot laquer 2:1
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thanks fot that...got a lowrider build comin up id like to use my glitter nail polish on :0


----------



## kykustoms

i really nead to get another airbrush lol


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 12 2010, 08:42 AM~17766812
> *i really nead to get another airbrush lol
> *


X2


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 12 2010, 08:42 AM~17766812
> *i really nead to get another airbrush lol
> *


I HAVE A UNUSED PASSCHE VLS , I HAVE HAD IT FOR YEARS AND NEVER USED IT , ILL DIG IT OUT AND GRAB SOME PICS.... :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 12 2010, 09:37 PM~17771255
> *I HAVE A UNUSED PASSCHE VLS , I HAVE HAD IT FOR YEARS AND NEVER USED IT , ILL DIG IT OUT AND GRAB SOME PICS.... :cheesy:
> *


i think that might be the same one i used to have...i let a guy barrow it to do some murals on my friends harley and dude never did the murals he was paid for and i didnt get my brush back cause dude went back to prison...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

does the donk/lowrider caddy chassis fit the 77-79 caddies?


----------



## chackbayplaya

any ideas on how to make a few minor scratches on a windshield dissappear?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Jun 16 2010, 07:13 PM~17807737
> *any ideas on how to make a few minor scratches on a windshield dissappear?
> *


Really fine polishing compound. Or white toothpaste.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

white toothpaste?


----------



## gagers16

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 11 2010, 01:01 AM~17756891
> *www.Smooth-on.com
> *


this helps but what exact materials do i need
thankks


----------



## gagers16

do i use this???
Smooth-Cast® 300 Series Bright White Liquid Plastic
http://www.smooth-on.com/Urethane-Plastic-...1209/index.html


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Jun 17 2010, 11:22 PM~17821585
> *do i use this???
> Smooth-Cast® 300 Series Bright White Liquid Plastic
> http://www.smooth-on.com/Urethane-Plastic-...1209/index.html
> *


yes, and with that you should get either oomoo 25 or 30 depends on your patience


----------



## gagers16

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 18 2010, 09:37 AM~17823746
> *yes, and with that you should get either oomoo 25 or 30 depends on your patience
> *


alright thanks bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Jun 16 2010, 08:13 PM~17807737
> *any ideas on how to make a few minor scratches on a windshield dissappear?
> *





or a polishing kit  if it puts a mirror like finish on your clear, it will do the same on that windsheild  


i bought a polishing kit from blackgold like 2 years ago, and its one of the best things ive added to my arsenal for the hobby  i would recommend it to everyone if you dont have one already  

best 20 bucks ive ever spent in this hobby, hands down


----------



## SlammdSonoma

X2..i agree with Jeff on that one...i dont have a kit yet..my old ones got used up, but itll take scratches out of clear pieces no problem.


----------



## kykustoms

X3 i had some clear styrene that was scratched to shit all over it and i polished it with my polishing kit and its clear as well...glass lol


----------



## gagers16

anyone know if this would be a good starter airbrush?? looking to spend about $100 or less
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http:/...%26tbs%3Disch:1


----------



## gagers16

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Jun 19 2010, 12:26 AM~17830224
> *anyone know if this would be a good starter airbrush?? looking to spend about $100 or less
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http:/...%26tbs%3Disch:1
> *


the revolution CR model


----------



## hocknberry

i need some Minnesota state trooper caprice cop car decals, and also the tires and chrome wheels! im more focused on the decals right now, but if anyone has the caprice cop car or taxi wheels and tires........also id like to have 1 of the "low pro light bars too" anyone? the light bar in my kit is kinda old school now! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 22 2010, 08:21 PM~17860838
> *i need some Minnesota state trooper caprice cop car decals, and also the tires and chrome wheels! im more focused on the decals right now, but if anyone has the caprice cop car or taxi wheels and tires........also id like to have 1 of the "low pro light bars too" anyone? the light bar in my kit is kinda old school now!  :biggrin:
> *


Hock, I got a set or two of the wheels and tires from either of the two kits... I need to check and see, but I may have the light bars also...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 22 2010, 09:21 PM~17861758
> *Hock, I got a set or two of the wheels and tires from either of the two kits... I need to check and see, but I may have the light bars also...
> *


coo, let me know, also what about the decals? i know back in the day there was some model place that had any state decals for polics and fire dept. and i dont remember what it was called?! im lookin for minnesota state trooper decals?! ANYONE?! :happysad:


----------



## Guest

http://www.policecarmodels.com/ch1de1.html


----------



## hopper4lyfe

what size styreene sheet do you guys use for jambing up the trunk and doors and hood?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 16 2010, 11:26 PM~17810280
> *white toothpaste?
> *


Yeah, it's a very fine abrasive. I used to use it on my builds. It makes your models smell minty-fresh too!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

whats everyones steps on applyin decals, i just painted a body i was gonna foil it, clear then decal or should i clear foil,decal and clear again?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 25 2010, 06:10 PM~17888631
> *whats everyones steps on applyin decals, i just painted a body i was gonna foil it, clear then decal or should i clear foil,decal and clear again?
> *


that a lot of clear but the way i do it would be decal then clear then foil


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 25 2010, 09:07 PM~17888985
> *that a lot of clear but the way i do it would be decal then clear then foil
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 26 2010, 02:07 AM~17888985
> *that a lot of clear but the way i do it would be decal then clear then foil
> *


 :thumbsup: 

thanks for the help


----------



## pancho1969

What's the best/easiest way to get paint out of a spray can to use in a airbrush?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 29 2010, 11:48 PM~17924009
> *What's the best/easiest way to get paint out of a spray can to use in a airbrush?
> *


tape a straw to the tip then flush out


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Jun 19 2010, 01:27 AM~17830227
> *the revolution CR model
> *


love mine


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 30 2010, 03:27 AM~17924184
> *love mine
> *




how? you never use it and it probly shoots dust :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 30 2010, 05:59 AM~17924723
> *how? you never use it and it probly shoots dust :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


it shoots dust very well. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 30 2010, 09:08 PM~17931152
> *:rofl:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 1 2010, 02:01 AM~17932701
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

HAS ANYONE USED THE PURPLE DUPLICOLOR METAL CAST ON THERE MODELS??? I'VE USED THE RED AND ORANGE BUT NOT SURE HOW THE PURPLE LOOKS, 

PICS WUD B COO TOO


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

marinates purple caddy i believe. i misted it over baby blue to get a lavender color too.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 2 2010, 02:35 PM~17947256
> *HAS ANYONE USED THE PURPLE DUPLICOLOR METAL CAST ON THERE MODELS??? I'VE USED THE RED AND ORANGE BUT NOT SURE HOW THE PURPLE LOOKS,
> 
> PICS WUD B COO TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pricey but a nice color.....


----------



## Esoteric

anyone remeber the site where the guy sold kits dirt cheap


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 3 2010, 01:21 PM~17952600
> *anyone remeber the site where the guy sold kits dirt cheap
> *


Jim N Ohio???? Link in my sig.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 2 2010, 05:35 PM~17947256
> *HAS ANYONE USED THE PURPLE DUPLICOLOR METAL CAST ON THERE MODELS??? I'VE USED THE RED AND ORANGE BUT NOT SURE HOW THE PURPLE LOOKS,
> 
> PICS WUD B COO TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i dont know about anyone else, but ive had problems with that purple, it wants to blotch up, and looks like it doesnt dry even, darker spots here an there, i dont know if its how i shoot it? or just an old can maybe?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 3 2010, 01:05 PM~17953438
> *Jim N Ohio???? Link in my sig.
> *


nah it was another guy


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 3 2010, 05:48 PM~17953898
> *nah it was another guy
> *


When you figure it out, let me know too.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 3 2010, 12:21 PM~17952600
> *anyone remeber the site where the guy sold kits dirt cheap
> *


This guy??

http://www.fredsmodelworldonline.com/


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 3 2010, 03:32 PM~17954120
> *This guy??
> 
> http://www.fredsmodelworldonline.com/
> *


thats him thanks


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 2 2010, 02:35 PM~17947256
> *HAS ANYONE USED THE PURPLE DUPLICOLOR METAL CAST ON THERE MODELS??? I'VE USED THE RED AND ORANGE BUT NOT SURE HOW THE PURPLE LOOKS,
> 
> PICS WUD B COO TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yo 408, im using the purple to paint a trike right now  , it will turn out good but you gota do it in thin coats! like 6 or 7 mist coats to get your solid purple, you will use more then you think, the #1 thing you can do is build up light coats with this purple, i runs easy if you put to much on also

heres some pics  
















you wont even need clear. theres no clear on this at all


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jul 6 2010, 08:33 AM~17971860
> *yo 408, im using the purple to paint a trike right now  , it will turn out good but you gota do it in thin coats! like 6 or 7 mist coats to get your solid purple, you will use more then you think, the #1 thing you can do is build up light coats with this purple, i runs easy if you put to much on also
> 
> heres some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you wont even need clear. theres no clear on this at all
> *


yes you do that shit does fade


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 6 2010, 08:48 AM~17971953
> *yes you do that shit does fade
> *



:werd:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 6 2010, 09:48 AM~17971953
> *yes you do that shit does fade
> *


 :wow:


----------



## regalistic

WHEN WORKING WITH RESIN... WHAT IS THE BEST WAY TO FILL PIN HOLES?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 7 2010, 11:12 AM~17981745
> *WHEN WORKING WITH RESIN... WHAT IS THE BEST WAY TO FILL PIN HOLES?
> *




same way you would with plastic, some puddy


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 7 2010, 10:11 AM~17982120
> *same way you would with plastic, some puddy
> *


 :wow:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 7 2010, 12:11 PM~17982120
> *same way you would with plastic, some puddy
> *


thats what figured it would be...... just checking :420:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 7 2010, 05:10 PM~17984308
> *thats what figured it would be...... just checking :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

how about a good glue for resin? i got a 72 impala and the nose piece snapped by the head light?! i couldnt even get it to hold with super glue! either way im gonna have to mud the crack over after it holds! :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 7 2010, 09:45 PM~17986778
> *how about a good glue for resin? i got a 72 impala and the nose piece snapped by the head light?! i couldnt even get it to hold with super glue! either way im gonna have to mud the crack over after it holds!  :uh:
> *




scribe both sides of the crack and hit it with some epoxy  and hold that shit tight till its solid


----------



## gagers16

anyone know if there are any model car shows in vegas? been tryin to go to one.


----------



## AMITH

HI could any one tell me what Gold paint are the builders using on there undercarriage


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by AMITH_@Jul 9 2010, 01:20 AM~17999673
> *HI could any one tell me what Gold paint are the builders using on there undercarriage
> *


It's gold plating.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by AMITH_@Jul 9 2010, 01:20 AM~17999673
> *HI could any one tell me what Gold paint are the builders using on there undercarriage
> *


Most of them go to Wendys and buy a triple with cheese.You leave the cheese on the paper and microwave it for like 20 seconds.NO MORE THAN 20 SECS.

Spray 3m on the chassis and press the foil on there.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 9 2010, 10:09 PM~18006926
> *It's gold plating.
> *



Lies...ALL lies.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jul 9 2010, 08:15 PM~18006975
> *Most of them go to Wendys and buy a triple with cheese.You leave the cheese on the paper and microwave it for like 20 seconds.NO MORE THAN 20 SECS.
> 
> Spray 3m on the chassis and press the foil on there.
> *


sad but true! some dumb shit would believe that shit!! so keep it real in here fuckers!! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz+Jul 9 2010, 11:15 PM~18006975-->
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them go to Wendys and buy a triple with cheese.You leave the cheese on the paper and microwave it for like 20 seconds.NO MORE THAN 20 SECS.
> 
> Spray 3m on the chassis and press the foil on there.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Jul 10 2010, 12:52 AM~18007738
> *sad but true! some dumb shit would believe that shit!! so keep it real in here fuckers!!  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN, I was bout to head out to Wendy's too. :roflmao: J/P


----------



## slammed59

Is there a short bed that will fit on the revell 76 chevy stepside? Will the bed from an old Monogram chevy 4x4 snap kit that came with a trailer and dirt bikes fit it?


----------



## hocknberry

whats the best way to do flocking? (fuzzy fur), im workin on the guts for the impala build off! i want to throw a little blue flocking down on the seat inserts and the door panel inserts.... i only have about a lil more then half a tube of blue flocking, everytime i put it over paint it comes out looking kinda clumpy?! should i let the paint sit and tack up a lil more before or what?!


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by slammed59_@Jul 10 2010, 03:02 PM~18011942
> *Is there a short bed that will fit on the revell 76 chevy stepside? Will the bed from an old Monogram chevy 4x4 snap kit that came with a trailer and dirt bikes fit it?
> *


is it 1/25 or 1/25 scale if its 1/25 the 84 gmc bed would fit it im not sure on the scale of the one you mentioned but as long as the year is between 76 to 87 if the scale is the same it will work


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 10 2010, 08:16 PM~18013553
> *whats the best way to do flocking? (fuzzy fur), im workin on the guts for the impala build off! i want to throw a little blue flocking down on the seat inserts and the door panel inserts.... i only have about a lil more then half a tube of blue flocking, everytime i put it over paint it comes out looking kinda clumpy?! should i let the paint sit and tack up a lil more before or what?!
> *



here ill help ya out rival...what i do with somethin like that is paint the piece the color im goin with, let it completely dry, then take clear glue and put that on, after that let it sit for a few minutes, then use something other than your hands to pat it in place ( back of an xacto works), then you have the effect of it being deep, even with the fur ya using.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 11 2010, 10:35 PM~18019931
> *here ill help ya out rival...what i do with somethin like that is paint the piece the color im goin with, let it completely dry, then take clear glue and put that on, after that let it sit for a few minutes, then use something other than your hands to pat it in place ( back of an xacto works), then you have the effect of it being deep, even with the fur ya using.
> *


I just use the closest color paint to the flocking and sift the flocking on using a small strainer.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 10 2010, 11:16 PM~18013553
> *whats the best way to do flocking? (fuzzy fur), im workin on the guts for the impala build off! i want to throw a little blue flocking down on the seat inserts and the door panel inserts.... i only have about a lil more then half a tube of blue flocking, everytime i put it over paint it comes out looking kinda clumpy?! should i let the paint sit and tack up a lil more before or what?!
> *





alright............... listen up :biggrin: 


the best way to do flocking is to get you some 3m spray glue  mask off the area you wanna flock  hit it lightly with the spray glue (and take and dump some of your flocking in a small metal sifter) and sift it over that spot  press lightly with your finger and repete untill you have the right look  you can go light , or go alil more and get it to look like real carpet.................. like i do


----------



## SlammdSonoma

theres obviously several ways to do it, just do it the easiest way to you. I dont use the spray shit cuz i still get the shit everywhere even while masking it off..so the clear glue & brush method is simple enuf for me..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 12 2010, 04:15 PM~18025898
> *theres obviously several ways to do it, just do it the easiest way to you.  I dont use the spray shit cuz i still get the shit everywhere even while masking it off..so the clear glue & brush method is simple enuf for me..
> *




 you can do it anyway....... your right, but try and get a small metal sifter and paint like you do, and sift that shit over the wet paint, that way it breaks up that flocking and it doesnt get clumpy ya know!

i think thats one of the worst things about the hobby is clumpy flocking :uh: 

but you catch the point, try and sift that shit bri, i bet you like your results even better and your still keepin it simple an easy


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i use this suede stuff of mine, i have two colors but i dye them different colors depending on what i need, and peel it off and glue it on the floor  it looks just as good


----------



## darkside customs

The best results I have found using the Fuzzy Fur is taking elmers glue and brushing it on to where I want flocked.... take a strainer and sift the flocking evenly over the area let it sit for about ten minutes and then lightly pat it with your finger and then turn the part over and tap the backside to get rid of the excess..... let it dry really good and take a hair dryer just to kinda blow the fibers that arent stuck to the area off, just to clean it up....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ i go that route most times...and yes i have a sifter..was one of my first modeling tools i ever picked up..at a yard sale for $.50 cents. 

thats how i did the interior of Bad Medicine, all the red flocking inside that bitch was sifted thru...i threw the entire thing into the sifter, just to make sure i got all the crannies covered..i did it on newspaper, so i could fold it up and put it back into its container when done.  i dont flock much..cuz i gotta get half of mine past the damn primer stage first!


----------



## [email protected]

i think anyway is good, weather its wet paint, elmers glue or 3m spray glue, the key is the sifter  and like james said, pat it down and clear off the excess and redo if you want a thicker look


----------



## gagers16

how do i make my own compressors


----------



## 408models

BFM, what site has some for sale?? :happysad:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 13 2010, 11:46 AM~18034171
> *BFM, what site has some for sale?? :happysad:
> *




either hit up rick........... www.scaledreams.com

or hit them up http://www.bare-metal.com/bare-metal-foil.html


----------



## 408models

Thanks 

also any pic of the stuff to remove paint?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Jul 13 2010, 02:18 AM~18032742
> *how do i make my own compressors
> *



simple..buy em from me! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 13 2010, 02:19 PM~18035363
> *Thanks
> 
> also any pic of the stuff to remove paint?
> *




dot3 break fluid  or eazy off oven cleaner


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2010, 12:21 PM~18036417
> *dot3 break fluid   or eazy off oven cleaner
> *


COO, you know i used to use that oven cleaner, and back then paint would come off like nothing, now shit takes forever :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 13 2010, 05:14 PM~18036881
> *COO, you know i used to use that oven cleaner, and back then paint would come off like nothing, now shit takes forever :angry:
> *




ive heard mixed opinions about it, but on the real, nothing is like fresh dot3  imo


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 9 2010, 11:52 PM~18007738
> *sad but true! some dumb shit would believe that shit!! so keep it real in here fuckers!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






 






:tears: 




:yessad: 


I believed it for just a li'l bit!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 13 2010, 03:46 PM~18037795
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :tears:
> :yessad:
> I believed it for just a li'l bit!!
> *


lol my bad tonio! but u relized it was a joke so ur not a dumb shit any more! :biggrin: 

thanks for the flocking tips too guys!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 13 2010, 09:44 PM~18040074
> *lol my bad tonio! but u relized it was a joke so ur not a dumb shit any more!  :biggrin:
> 
> thanks for the flocking tips too guys!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

feeling like a noob asking this but what kind of glue do you guys use for window ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i use my clear coat straight from the can with no activator.


----------



## EVIL C

is that the folk art clear? cause they don`t carry it at wal mart by me no more


----------



## Guest

Any clear will do. D's talking about Auto clear he buys. You can also use a tacky glue in a gray bottle sold at walmart in the craft section. I think Mini uses it.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jul 15 2010, 08:44 AM~18051687
> *feeling like a noob asking this but what kind of glue do you guys use for window ?
> *


I haven't tried it yet, but I've been told to use a little CA glue with kicker. The kicker will eliminate fogging because it'll dry instantly.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 15 2010, 11:49 AM~18052596
> *I haven't tried it yet, but I've been told to use a little CA glue with kicker. The kicker will eliminate fogging because it'll dry instantly.
> *


Someone mentioned they use it the same way for the chrome parts.


----------



## EVIL C

thanks for the tips guy


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 15 2010, 10:49 AM~18052596
> *I haven't tried it yet, but I've been told to use a little CA glue with kicker. The kicker will eliminate fogging because it'll dry instantly.
> *


Yeah! That kicker is the SH!T!!! I just got up on it a few weeks ago but I love it! It eliminates the fogging and it seems to make the bond stronger as well.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ehh, depends on what ya use it on. If glueing over painted pieces, best bet its gonna pop the paint off, ruinin a damn good paint job...i been tryin different scenarios to see what does & doesnt work with kicker... some chrome bumper pieces do the same thing, so be careful with it.


----------



## [email protected]

i use 5min. epoxy for all my windows and chrome peices  little bit on a tooth pick and your golden  

fuck sprayin any kicker around my paint........... just aint happenin  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i dont spray it on either..i take the top off and use it as a dropper, less used and less mess.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 15 2010, 04:17 PM~18054629
> *i use 5min. epoxy for all my windows and chrome peices   little bit on a tooth pick and your golden
> 
> fuck sprayin any kicker around my paint........... just aint happenin   :biggrin:
> *


I never had a problem with the kicker on my paint, but since you're sayin that kinda shit maybe I'll think twice.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 15 2010, 05:18 PM~18055744
> *I never had a problem with the kicker on my paint, but since you're sayin that kinda shit maybe I'll think twice.
> *


I've never had a problem with it on the paint, but I have had some with it on the windows and have had to polish them out afterwards.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

just watch it is all im stressin... if its bonded good with styrene to styrene, you cant pull that shit apart with pliers...one of the doors on the Xplorer popped off when i was closing it, and thats been on it for 4-5 years..so, might just be a time thing as well.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 15 2010, 04:22 PM~18054670
> *i dont spray it on either..i take the top off and use it as a dropper, less used and less mess.
> *




now that makes better sence  

and for some reason, there is just something about a two part glue that just says............... too much work, i use the plasti weld shit in the jar with the brush, and i have small aplicators for model railroads as well, never had a problem with that either and ive never had anything haze up on me


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, i use pro-weld every now & again when i need it to bond stronger than normal..never any haze in any case.

I learned the trick to not spray it from a black guy thats in one of my 1:1 clubs from shit...like 10 years ago im guessin. I was doin a dodge ram with 26"s at the time, not laid out & i built a cowl hood for it & replaced the stock grille with a dubcity dually, one of the newer ones back at the time, flipped upside down...we did that in the hobby store front window while the owner watched too. I was like...thats gonna hold it? He dropped it and it didnt break. Needless to say i bought a few of those & zap a gap that day.


----------



## [email protected]

:cheesy:


----------



## UNORTHADOX_LOWS

hey does anyone now a good body filler that wont eat the plastic


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by UNORTHADOX_LOWS_@Jul 18 2010, 02:53 AM~18072997
> *hey does anyone now a good body filler that wont eat the plastic
> *


evercoat


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by UNORTHADOX_LOWS_@Jul 18 2010, 02:53 AM~18072997
> *hey does anyone now a good body filler that wont eat the plastic
> *


CA and some kicker...


----------



## kykustoms

i always glue the peice together then when its dry with or without kicker i put some more ca glue on the spot and sand it down with wet glue...it will remove the glue except in the low spot plus gather the dust and be filled with plastic...if its an indent like a door handle i will take a small scrap and stick it in the hole protruding a lil bit then glue it in and let it dry for a few then add some more glue and sand it then it will be filled with the plastic dust it wont shrink and wont eat plastic...


----------



## AMITH

Dudes please help with lock up suspensions 3 wheel lock ups please HELP


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by AMITH_@Jul 19 2010, 11:27 PM~18089688
> *Dudes please help with lock up suspensions 3 wheel lock ups please HELP
> *


3 wheel--- one short spring on 1 side of the axel 1 tall spring on the other for a quick 3-wheel, or sratch build cylinders and apply the same rule the the springs!

lock ups---scratch build some cylinders and apply them to a half stack coil sring and ur ridin high!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

piano hindging......!!
i want to how to make a piano hindge or something.(online tutorial or w.e.) 1939 chevy got the split hoods and i wanna make it right. lmk thank u


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 22 2010, 08:42 AM~18110171
> *piano hindging......!!
> i want to how to make a piano hindge or something.(online tutorial or w.e.) 1939 chevy got the split hoods and i wanna make it right. lmk thank u
> *


http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-145/B...nges/Detail.bok


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 22 2010, 08:36 AM~18110840
> *http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-145/B...nges/Detail.bok
> *



o wow thanx! ive never seen that before, anyone knows how it works? or put to gether. thanx in adavance


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 22 2010, 10:54 AM~18110972
> *o wow thanx! ive never seen that before, anyone knows how it works? or put to gether. thanx in adavance
> *


Mr.Biggs used them on his 300 Semi. You might hit him up in a PM.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 22 2010, 09:54 AM~18110972
> *o wow thanx! ive never seen that before, anyone knows how it works? or put to gether. thanx in adavance
> *


wire is used as the "pin".. the pack contains 2 hinges each one 2 parts.. take the pin lay it flat and put it on one of the hinges. Bend over the prongs of the hinge. take part to and do the same.. Remove pin and glue onto model. Then put pin back in and bend pin to stay put.. That make sense??


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 22 2010, 09:35 AM~18111215
> *wire is used as the "pin".. the pack contains 2 hinges each one 2 parts.. take the pin lay it flat and put it on one of the hinges. Bend over the prongs of the hinge. take part to and do the same.. Remove pin and glue onto model. Then put pin back in and bend pin to stay put.. That make sense??
> *


makes sense! thanx rick and biggc


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 22 2010, 08:35 AM~18111215
> *wire is used as the "pin".. the pack contains 2 hinges each one 2 parts.. take the pin lay it flat and put it on one of the hinges. Bend over the prongs of the hinge. take part to and do the same.. Remove pin and glue onto model. Then put pin back in and bend pin to stay put.. That make sense??
> *


PICS OR IT DOESN'T HAPPEN!! :biggrin: 

J/K i think i got it :happysad:


----------



## 408models

does any one know who might make a resin kit of a 74 OR 75 glasshouse?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 22 2010, 01:26 PM~18111614
> *does any one know who might make a resin kit of a 74 OR 75 glasshouse?
> *


None that I know of. Twinn made the front and rear bumpers to convert a 76 into a 75.


----------



## 408models

yeah i used to have one of those clips too, but i know the 74 is in promo, but pricey.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

does anyone have pics or instructions on how to do aluminum pulleys on a Chevy 409? 4 pulleys, and im lost as to how they even mount on the damn engine. Any help would be appreciated guys


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 22 2010, 10:40 PM~18116980
> *does anyone have pics or instructions on how to do aluminum pulleys on a Chevy 409?  4 pulleys, and im lost as to how they even mount on the damn engine.  Any help would be appreciated guys
> *




on one side of the pulleys, there should be a little nub, drill out the block to fit that little nub in there tightly, and most of the time i use 5 min. epoxy to mount!


----------



## 408models

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THERE IS A NEWER YEAR HONDA CIVIC SI KIT??


----------



## phatras

none of those civics yet..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 23 2010, 02:21 PM~18124168
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THERE IS A NEWER YEAR HONDA CIVIC SI KIT??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes but not for that civic


----------



## 408models

you know what year?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 22 2010, 07:40 PM~18116980
> *does anyone have pics or instructions on how to do aluminum pulleys on a Chevy 409?  4 pulleys, and im lost as to how they even mount on the damn engine.  Any help would be appreciated guys
> *


got yah a pully kit too huh?! :biggrin: i was lookin at mine thinkin the same thing!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jul 22 2010, 09:17 PM~18117926-->
> 
> 
> 
> on one side of the pulleys, there should be a little nub, drill out the block to fit that little nub in there tightly, and most of the time i use 5 min. epoxy to mount!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good answer..but what about the other two or three big homie??
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Jul 23 2010, 07:25 PM~18126367
> *got yah a pully kit too huh?!  :biggrin: i was lookin at mine thinkin the same thing!
> *


dont get all paranoid man, this is for the F150 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 23 2010, 10:39 PM~18126460
> *good answer..but what about the other two or three big homie??
> dont get all paranoid man, this is for the F150 :biggrin:
> *




if its the pulley set for the 409, there should only be 4 pulleys  

one (the bigger one) is the crank pulley  and the next one down should go on the water pump.......... drill holes in the water pump, and where the crank will go and put some 5min. epoxy on the nubs and put them in the drilled holes  

the smallest one goes on the alternator  youll have to fab your own alt. bracket, (i uselly just bend a straight pin ip and drill small holes (one in the motor and one in the side of the alt. and wahlah....... bracket  

and the other one youll have left over will be for a power steering pump maybe? im still alil lost on that one lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ahhh ok..good deal, thanks for the total explaination there watson! :biggrin: 

another small ? i got seat belt material, where do i get the seat belt attachments? or did i overlook them at Scaledreams somewhere?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 23 2010, 11:15 PM~18126704
> *ahhh ok..good deal, thanks for the total explaination there watson! :biggrin:
> 
> another small ?  i got seat belt material, where do i get the seat belt attachments?  or did i overlook them at Scaledreams somewhere?
> *





ricks got um, just hit him up and ask! most likely he will find shit for you if he doesnt have it


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 23 2010, 10:15 PM~18126704
> *ahhh ok..good deal, thanks for the total explaination there watson! :biggrin:
> 
> another small ?  i got seat belt material, where do i get the seat belt attachments?  or did i overlook them at Scaledreams somewhere?
> *


http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-306/S...ware/Detail.bok

GM style
http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-792/S...tyle/Detail.bok

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thanks Chris!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 23 2010, 07:39 PM~18126460
> *good answer..but what about the other two or three big homie??
> dont get all paranoid man, this is for the F150 :biggrin:
> *


lol no mine aint for the 70... i got it in my goodie bag from the mini truckin build off! :biggrin: lookin to throw it on my gibson engine i also got! :biggrin: now i jus gotta find a car to put it in?! HEY!! MAYBE THAT CITATION LOWRIDER KIT?!! :wow: LOL


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 24 2010, 09:22 PM~18133456
> *lol no mine aint for the 70... i got it in my goodie bag from the mini truckin build off!  :biggrin: lookin to throw it on my gibson engine i also got!  :biggrin: now i jus gotta find a car to put it in?! HEY!! MAYBE THAT CITATION LOWRIDER KIT?!!  :wow: LOL
> *


lmao put it in sideways and keep the fwd :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 25 2010, 06:33 AM~18134975
> *lmao put it in sideways and keep the fwd  :biggrin:
> *


lol, so i would have to make a cowl fender in stead of cowl hood! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

lmao just make it a wide body like one of those extreme cars from japan...
http://www.hemmy.net/images/car/crazycarmod13.jpg


----------



## Laidframe

Who sells the Felix license plates?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 26 2010, 12:57 AM~18140169
> *Who sells the Felix license plates?
> *


Not sure who is making them now. You can check with Kirby, Esoteric and Trend.


----------



## undead white boy

who makes the resin hearse parts to convert the GB kit into a hearse?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 26 2010, 12:04 AM~18140245
> *who makes the resin hearse parts to convert the GB kit into a hearse?
> *


No one is making the parts now that I know of, just the resin body from Jimmy Flintstone.


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 25 2010, 10:04 PM~18140240
> *Not sure who is making them now. You can check with Kirby, Esoteric and Trend.
> *


thanks


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 26 2010, 03:23 PM~18145734
> *thanks
> *


u shooda told me u need it sum i had sum :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 26 2010, 04:33 PM~18145828
> *u shooda told me u need it sum i had sum  :biggrin:
> *



Ok, I need sum


----------



## AMITH

Can anybody help me please am busy with a Skyline gr3 doing a full kustom 
i already cut the doors because i want to make it lambo style, but i need help with the hinges please 

thanks


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by AMITH_@Jul 28 2010, 02:54 AM~18160974
> *Can anybody help me please am busy with a Skyline gr3 doing a full kustom
> i already cut the doors because i want to make it lambo style, but i need help with the hinges please
> 
> thanks
> *



Check with DLO


----------



## AMITH

DLO ?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by AMITH_@Jul 28 2010, 04:11 AM~18161253
> *DLO ?
> *






http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=29


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 25 2010, 10:04 PM~18140245
> *who makes the resin hearse parts to convert the GB kit into a hearse?
> *


GB KIT?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 28 2010, 09:37 PM~18168262
> *GB KIT?
> *


Ghost Busters


----------



## regalistic

would high humity cause clear acrylic enamal to dry cloudy


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 29 2010, 03:05 PM~18175148
> *would high humity cause clear acrylic enamal to dry cloudy
> *


Yeppers


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 29 2010, 02:05 PM~18175148
> *would high humity cause clear acrylic enamal to dry cloudy
> *


it can cause that with any clear..


----------



## regalistic

THANKFULLY I WAS ABLE TOO MAKE A SAVE ON IT AND WET SAND IT DOWN AND RECLEAR AND AM ALL GOOD NOW.


----------



## [email protected]

anyone know if the rack for chrome HAS TO BE METAL?

i made one out of plastic, will that be ok?

if not ima be pissed lol

let me know fellas


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 30 2010, 11:34 PM~18190110
> *anyone know if the rack for chrome HAS TO BE METAL?
> 
> i made one out of plastic, will that be ok?
> 
> if not ima be pissed lol
> 
> let me know fellas
> *


I DON'T SEE WHY NOT. I'VE SENT IN ENTIRE KIT TREES. MY METAL ONES R MADE OF COAT HANGER, BENT TO 6X8 RECTANGLE. WITH PLASTIC BARS GLUED WITH SILICON.


----------



## [email protected]

thanks bro!

you have a pic of that silicon by chance?


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 31 2010, 06:36 PM~18194745
> *thanks bro!
> 
> you have a pic of that silicon by chance?
> *


NO PIX. JUST REGULAR SILICON GLUE THAT U GET FROM A HARDWARE TYPE STORE. GRAY OR CLEAR.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 31 2010, 03:02 PM~18194635
> *I DON'T SEE WHY NOT. I'VE SENT IN ENTIRE  KIT TREES. MY METAL ONES R MADE OF COAT HANGER, BENT TO 6X8 RECTANGLE. WITH PLASTIC BARS GLUED WITH SILICON.
> *


thats how i made mine i havent sent it yet


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 30 2010, 11:34 PM~18190110
> *anyone know if the rack for chrome HAS TO BE METAL?
> 
> i made one out of plastic, will that be ok?
> 
> if not ima be pissed lol
> 
> let me know fellas
> *


If you're sendin stuff out to get plated save some room on the rack for some of my stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i made my last rack from trees to co to chrome tech, you will be fine..as long as it is dimensionally correct, you will be a ok!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 31 2010, 10:46 PM~18195880
> *i made my last rack from trees to co to chrome tech, you will be fine..as long as it is dimensionally correct, you will be a ok!
> *




 



thank bro


----------



## chris hicks

I know everybody say you can use 3dot break fluid to take off the paint but i was wondering if it would take off DUPI COLOR perfect match paint?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

jep


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Aug 1 2010, 02:30 PM~18199186
> *I know everybody say you can use 3dot break fluid to take off the paint but i was wondering if it would take off DUPI COLOR perfect match paint?
> *





yiz zir................ i do it all the time


----------



## Tonioseven

X-3.


----------



## chris hicks

Thank's that's what i did and it came right off no problems!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

PHOTO BOOTH........
i found a good pic of a photo booth that was built in a thread......however to many beers at the time, and i didnt save the pic! so i guess my question is..... how to make a good photo booth?! the lighting in my basement sucks ass, and i kinda hate my pics i post cuzz there isn't enough light to show right, or i get to close with the flash......the pic i found was a white backround and had a black wall on both sides with lamps behind shining through and the car in the middle was covered on all sides perfect like it was outside almost?!


----------



## Guest

Check CandyBlues thread. He has something like it.


----------



## hocknberry

cool thanks bro ill check it out! anyone else have any tips?


----------



## Guest




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Bogyoke

very similar set up to what I do too :biggrin: 

there's also these:
http://www.armorama.com/modules.php?op=mod...ticle&artid=788

http://www.kitmaker.net/modules.php?op=mod...d=135490&page=1

http://www.kitmaker.net/modules.php?op=mod...id=96589&page=1

http://www.kitmaker.net/modules.php?op=mod...id=73418&page=1


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 1 2010, 08:43 PM~18201598
> *PHOTO BOOTH........
> i found a good pic of a photo booth that was built in a thread......however to many beers at the time, and i didnt save the pic! so i guess my question is..... how to make a good photo booth?! the lighting in my basement sucks ass, and i kinda hate my pics i post cuzz there isn't enough light to show right, or i get to close with the flash......the pic i found was a white backround and had a black wall on both sides with lamps behind shining through and the car in the middle was covered on all sides perfect like it was outside almost?!
> *


Second post, it was Mademan.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...428882&st=16560


----------



## 408models

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF AMT WAS OR HAS COME OUT WITH A REMAKE OF THE 1937 CHEVY COUPE?

I SAW A BOX ART THAT HAD A RED COUPE ON THERE, I'VE TRIED LOOKING TO SEE IT WAS A NEW REMAKE OR OF IT HAD ALREADY COME OUT THE PAST YEARS.

I KNOW ABOUT THE OLD ONES, JUST NEVER SAW THAT ONE??


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 1 2010, 10:24 PM~18203785
> *Second post, it was Mademan.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...428882&st=16560
> *


bigg C you are the shit homie!! thats the pic i found from b4!!! thanks for takin the time to help a brother out!! :biggrin: 
thanks also to everyone else who posted, i will check out all the posts dropped here!! thanks guys!! :biggrin:


----------



## hopper4lyfe

i was wondering if anyone can help me on how to make a custom drop fram for a 72 chevy truck i just picked up thanks


----------



## Siim123

Hey guys, I'm planning to build a 58 Impala. Is the Revell's kit the best one to choose?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 4 2010, 03:34 PM~18227545
> *Hey guys, I'm planning to build a 58 Impala. Is the Revell's kit the best one to choose?
> 
> *


I would think so. I think the Revell has more detail than the AMT, but I wouldn't know for sure since I haven't picked up the Revell one yet.


----------



## Siim123

Ok anyone sells them? 
Saw some on ebay and model kit+shipping should be about 40$ which is way too much for me


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 4 2010, 04:42 PM~18228146
> *Ok anyone sells them?
> Saw some on ebay and model kit+shipping should be about 40$ which is way too much for me
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 4 2010, 01:42 PM~18228146
> *Ok anyone sells them?
> Saw some on ebay and model kit+shipping should be about 40$ which is way too much for me
> *


i still see them at $20 I just dont know about shipping.... I totally want to do more 58's
as far as the brand? i think a combanation of both is a must for me to get good result's.... I like the Amt.. for the interior package..and pre-opened doors..
it's easier for me to open a trunk..than to open doors... I dont like B.M.F. but I like
putting glue on small cosmetic chrome parts even less, another plus for the AMT
body..but builders love the way Revel 58 chrome just pops off the page! I dont like the smaller spot lights ,i dont remember which one has those.. the revel also has the absolutely necessary bumper kit and cruzzer skirts...
and for me? from now on! revel and revel only for the 58 grill! I will give up an amt
grill plus 5 or 10 bucks any day of the week for a revel grill... look at any 58 model?
I can tell you off the top, if its an amt or a revel just by the grill!
The AMT tried to have detail.on the grill, and the result is uneven B.S..
And the revel one piece mufflers are better than the AMT..


----------



## PINK86REGAL

anyone know of A free good photochop program online? ive never tried photochop but wanna try messin with it.. thanx in advance


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 10 2010, 09:06 AM~18274071
> *anyone know of A free good photochop program online? ive never tried photochop but wanna try messin with it.. thanx in advance
> *


craigslist i picked mine up for 20 bucks its old but it works


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 10 2010, 09:06 AM~18274071
> *anyone know of A free good photochop program online? ive never tried photochop but wanna try messin with it.. thanx in advance
> *


goto off topic on lil and goto download links fest theres always photoshop and other progs like that in there free to download...illegal but free lmao


----------



## PINK86REGAL

lol thanx


----------



## 95 Fleetwood

Hey guys who do u guys use to ship out models? i have a couple of kits that I'm planning on selling


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by 95 Fleetwood_@Aug 10 2010, 11:42 PM~18281692
> *Hey guys who do u guys use to ship out models?  i have a couple of kits that I'm planning on selling
> *


I ship everything usps.. Just box the kit up with some packing material and your good..


----------



## PINK86REGAL

anyone got any pics of chevy 1500's dually or tahoes with opening doors,? (OPEN BUT THAT THE ACTUAL DOOR PILLERS OPEN WITH THE DOOR) i wanna see reference pics. thanx in advance

i am talking about models lol


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 10 2010, 09:06 AM~18274071
> *anyone know of A free good photochop program online? ive never tried photochop but wanna try messin with it.. thanx in advance
> *


Paint.net check it out, its free and works good


----------



## Esoteric

how do you do the water drop trick?


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 17 2010, 09:51 PM~18337623
> *how do you do the water drop trick?
> *



Ive also wondered this.An in-depth photo tip would be freaking sweet,but I bet it wont happen.


----------



## phatras

get a spray bottle thats mists.. Fill with water.. mist car with water. spray car with paint. let dry.. water drop effects.. 
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1020184/wate...m_paint_secret/

edit as i sound like a smart ass.. didnt mean it like been a rough day..sorry.. Watch the link.. dude shows how to do it and it looks great.. tidbit i forgot he says it has to be enamel but ive never heard that before so try other paints at own risk..


----------



## STREETRACEKING

has someone ever made this? if so how was it? its on ebay


----------



## Laidframe

what kind of cloth do you use to do the final polish on your paint job.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 17 2010, 07:51 PM~18337623
> *how do you do the water drop trick?
> *



Easy get your base color down(whatever it is) then MIST it with a spray bottle. Keep in mind the scale so you want to catch the FINER mist that comes off the spray... Then fog it with a darker color at an angle (preferably black). When darker fog shade dries then wipe the water away...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

do they make a dually bed for the 99 chevy style kit?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i saw a pic a few weeks- month or so ago of a 99+ dually bed on ebay i think. thinkin someone snapped a pic up in random shit topic


----------



## hocknberry

patina style how to?! i got this f150 model for free and im just not feelin it, so im thinkin of doin it either patins or just make it a tow pig? i was thinkin.....ruddy brown primer 1st, then white for the paint and just sand it here and there for the rust spots in the paint!? :dunno:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 21 2010, 08:31 PM~18372343
> *patina style how to?! i got this f150 model for free and im just not feelin it, so im thinkin of doin it either patins or just make it a tow pig? i was thinkin.....ruddy brown primer 1st, then white for the paint and just sand it here and there for the rust spots in the paint!?  :dunno:
> *


you mean like this?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 23 2010, 12:59 PM~18384633
> *you mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: just not as weathered being that it is a 1993 F150 im doing?!


----------



## darkside customs

Have you looked through any street trucks mags? I know there a few patina'd rides from time to time in there...


----------



## gagers16

does anyone know if there are any model car shows in las vegas? i cant really go any were else to go to a model show
thanks


----------



## Bogyoke

drop by Danseys on E. Charleston, they'll probably know


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 23 2010, 04:56 PM~18387187
> *:yes: just not as weathered being that it is a 1993 F150 im doing?!
> *


something more like this?
http://migproductionswebshop.com/images/35144.jpg

Base coat your model as you described with the ruddy red brown primer or black.

AB spray the white starting in the center of each panel; doors, hood, fenders, bed, etc.
This will allow the dark base color to show through at the panel lines and edges.

Then stipple in your dark base coat again over the white to represent chips and wear around the vehicle. These should be in areas that would get realistically worn away. 

Take you time on this and don't get carried away


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 26 2010, 07:51 AM~18410518
> *something more like this?
> http://migproductionswebshop.com/images/35144.jpg
> 
> Base coat your model as you described with the ruddy red brown primer or black.
> 
> AB spray the white starting in the center of each panel; doors, hood, fenders, bed, etc.
> This will allow the dark base color to show through at the panel lines and edges.
> 
> Then stipple in your dark base coat again over the white to represent chips and wear around the vehicle. These should be in areas that would get realistically worn away.
> 
> Take you time on this and don't get carried away
> *


thanks for the help bro!! but idiot proof this 4 me real quick!
what is:
AB spraying and "stipple in" paint ot make chips? :happysad:


----------



## Bogyoke

oh yeah, no worries 

AB (airbrush), if you don't have and use an airbrush, aerosol can will work too. Just spray fast light coats until you see the desired hue. 

stipple with a brush - take a sable paint brush dipped in paint and then dab randomly around in spots to represent chips and wear. You can also use a fine sponge or foam held with tweezers to cover more area in a more random pattern. 

hope this helps ...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 26 2010, 07:59 PM~18416240
> *oh yeah, no worries
> 
> AB (airbrush), if you don't have and use an airbrush, aerosol can will work too. Just spray fast light coats until you see the desired hue.
> 
> stipple with a brush - take a sable paint brush dipped in paint and then dab randomly around in spots to represent chips and wear. You can also use a fine sponge or foam held with tweezers to cover more area in a more random pattern.
> 
> hope this helps ...
> *


 :thumbsup: yezsir!! thanks bro!


----------



## Bogyoke

also, you can look around at military model build threads for examples of how they use washes, filter coats, pigments, and powders, and hairspray...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i came across a kit at hobbytown, near the train section, that will make anything rusty...i shouldve bought it, cuz i cant ever remember to get the damn stuff...


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Aug 20 2010, 01:45 PM~18362649
> *what kind of cloth do you use to do the final polish on your paint job.
> *


An old piece of flannel.


----------



## hocknberry

so im building a 70 impala.....i got the trunk opened up.....jambed on the sides, but i need a REAL PIC or done pic of a HOW TO JAMB THE REAR TRUNK JAMB ON A 70 IMPALA?! :happysad:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

look through here...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=251175&st=1520


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 29 2010, 09:31 AM~18432672
> *look through here...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=251175&st=1520
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks big dog, ill check it out!


----------



## [LOWEMO]

how do you guys hold smaller parts like bumpers when you paint then, they normally just kinda blow away, with the pressure of the paint? if ya get me?

im over holding stuff and painting my hands haha


----------



## phatras

toothpicks and masking tape.. fold tape over and stick part to tape..


----------



## [LOWEMO]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 2 2010, 08:31 PM~18474791
> *toothpicks and masking tape.. fold tape over and stick part to tape..
> *


cheers!

I was thinking something along those lines  thanks, ima go try it out and see how i go


----------



## ShowRodFreak

I use roach clips to hold small parts. Use duolls to hold the clips


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Sep 2 2010, 08:50 PM~18475041
> *I use roach clips to hold small parts. Use duolls to hold the clips
> *


Hey, thats not a bad idea...... I may have to try that.... 
See, weed paraphenelia has other household uses as well....


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 2 2010, 10:59 PM~18475803
> *Hey, thats not a bad idea...... I may have to try that....
> See, weed paraphenelia has other household uses as well....
> *


You can also use a 2 x 6 x 12 board and drill holes to hole the doulls up right.


----------



## Bogyoke

yup, all above mentioned, including *shish kebab* sticks stuck into a block of styro foam and earth quake *tack clay* stuck to a jar lid 









kebab sticks 









helping hands clips









tack clay









tape


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 5 2010, 08:00 PM~18494360
> *yup, all above mentioned, including shish kebab sticks stuck into a block of styro foam and earth quake tack clay stuck to a jar lid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice i need to get a foam block


----------



## Bogyoke

I can get one to you via USPS 1st Class


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 5 2010, 10:34 PM~18495609
> *I can get one to you via USPS 1st Class
> *


theres places i can get them for free its coo bro i live near a sears service center


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 6 2010, 01:36 AM~18495619
> *theres places i can get them for free its coo bro i live near a sears service center
> *


I was gonna suggest there or lowe's or somethin. Just get some of the foam when they unpack a new fridge or somethin.


----------



## Bogyoke

True true, that's where I got mine from


----------



## HTown

Yo anybody know a link for a tutorial for making a engine block?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by HTown_@Sep 6 2010, 10:09 PM~18501479
> *Yo anybody know a link for a tutorial for making a engine block?
> *



Different scale but same principal.


http://www.scalemotorcars.com/forum/buildi...ale-engine.html


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 6 2010, 10:32 PM~18501709
> *Different scale but same principal.
> http://www.scalemotorcars.com/forum/buildi...ale-engine.html
> *





thats insaine :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

Just curious as to if I could use actual window tint from Pep Boys for the glass to get the tinted windows look.... Not sure if anyone has tried that or not or if it would actually work or just a waste of money...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 12 2010, 01:09 AM~18544861
> *Just curious as to if I could use actual window tint from Pep Boys for the glass to get the tinted windows look.... Not sure if anyone has tried that or not or if it would actually work or just a waste of money...
> *





i dont see why not!  i think you can get cool ass colors in tint off ebay  check it out J


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 12 2010, 01:09 AM~18544861
> *Just curious as to if I could use actual window tint from Pep Boys for the glass to get the tinted windows look.... Not sure if anyone has tried that or not or if it would actually work or just a waste of money...
> *


You can, but it's too thick and out of scale. Over time it will start to peel as well because 1:1 tint isn't compatible with plastic. I've been told to use the colored (clear) report covers from an office supply store. They would actually take the place of the window and the thickness is just right.


----------



## darkside customs

Kool, thanks fellas... someone had mentioned one time about using some tamiya smoke acrylic.... I just figured window tint might work...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ive used that and the colored plastic pieces at hobbytown. If i was you, id get the colored plastic, the window tint does indeed roll up and come undone. My first one was a honda civic with limo tint...stayed good for about 5 years...or until its applied to heat.

I do most of my rear winows in my trucks with colored plastic. Orange Crush was done with a rear window of orange

















also had a 4X4 hilux with a green back window. the 59 that me and hock's doin will have a purple back window...so the sky's the limit with that shit. You can also mix-n-match colors to get some wild effects.


----------



## Bogyoke

The colored report covers and plastic hobby sheet are great and resourceful ideas!

If you are good with an airbrush, you can use the clear acrylics and spray it on evenly. 

I used Gunze Sangyo H94 Clear Green for the vent windows on my wagon




















...but I'm not very good at using an airbrush and messed up the other window glass and had to polish the green back off and dip in Future.


----------



## PUNISHINGPAVEMENT

I am trying to find some swangas' and vogues or anyone that has advice on making them. Or in other words the old school wire rims like 40 or 50 spoke maybe even less.

Also anyone that knows where to find early 90s' big body caddy's like the FLEETWOOD BROUGHAMs'. I am looking for the HEARSES, SEDANS, AND LIMO'S.

ANYONE THAT HAS ANY EXTRA HYDRO HOSING FACETS LET ME KNOW!

SAN ANTONIO DOESNT HAVE *#&$ HERE! HOBBY STORES ARE LIMITED FOR NICE QAULITY PARTS IN THE LOWRIDER AREA!

PLEASE HELP.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by PUNISHINGPAVEMENT_@Sep 13 2010, 12:38 PM~18554460
> *I am trying to find some swangas' and vogues or anyone that has advice on making them. Or in other words the old school wire rims like 40 or 50 spoke maybe even less.
> 
> Also anyone that knows where to find early 90s' big body caddy's like the FLEETWOOD BROUGHAMs'. I am looking for the HEARSES, SEDANS, AND LIMO'S.
> 
> ANYONE THAT HAS ANY EXTRA HYDRO HOSING FACETS LET ME KNOW!
> 
> SAN ANTONIO DOESNT HAVE *#&$ HERE! HOBBY STORES ARE LIMITED FOR NICE QAULITY PARTS IN THE LOWRIDER AREA!
> 
> PLEASE HELP.
> *




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=461148&hl=


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by PUNISHINGPAVEMENT_@Sep 13 2010, 10:38 AM~18554460
> *I am trying to find some swangas' and vogues or anyone that has advice on making them. Or in other words the old school wire rims like 40 or 50 spoke maybe even less.
> 
> Also anyone that knows where to find early 90s' big body caddy's like the FLEETWOOD BROUGHAMs'. I am looking for the HEARSES, SEDANS, AND LIMO'S.
> 
> ANYONE THAT HAS ANY EXTRA HYDRO HOSING FACETS LET ME KNOW!
> 
> SAN ANTONIO DOESNT HAVE *#&$ HERE! HOBBY STORES ARE LIMITED FOR NICE QAULITY PARTS IN THE LOWRIDER AREA!
> 
> PLEASE HELP.
> *


Detail master carries the 50 spoke or you can try borrani wires by herb deeks


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian

> _Originally posted by PUNISHINGPAVEMENT_@Sep 13 2010, 11:38 AM~18554460
> *I am trying to find some swangas' and vogues or anyone that has advice on making them. Or in other words the old school wire rims like 40 or 50 spoke maybe even less.
> 
> Also anyone that knows where to find early 90s' big body caddy's like the FLEETWOOD BROUGHAMs'. I am looking for the HEARSES, SEDANS, AND LIMO'S.
> 
> ANYONE THAT HAS ANY EXTRA HYDRO HOSING FACETS LET ME KNOW!
> 
> SAN ANTONIO DOESNT HAVE *#&$ HERE! HOBBY STORES ARE LIMITED FOR NICE QAULITY PARTS IN THE LOWRIDER AREA!
> 
> PLEASE HELP.
> *



gotta know the right ppl here in houston. :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

WHAT DO YOU GUYS USE FOR THE HYDRO SYSTEM ON YOUR CARS 

LIK TO POSE 3WHEEL AND STUFF ARE THEY CUSTOM SUSPENSIONS OR 

ARE THEY PARTS YOU ORDER FROM LIKE PEGASUS OR HOPPIN HYDRO'S ???


----------



## SlammdSonoma

some of the kits ya can buy to pose, others build theirs to do a pose. I scratchbuild most all of mine to pose in some way.


----------



## hopper4lyfe

how do you guys get this 45 degree angle look?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Sep 14 2010, 08:28 AM~18563490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you guys get this 45 degree angle look?
> *


sand in a 45 degree angle lol. i use pins to get the bull dog look with out locking it up


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i used round plastic tubing cut at less than a 45 degree to get the same effect


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

extend the a arms.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit looks like its easier to make one that moves than build an extended version...or maybe its just me.  still not bad on the how-to D


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

if i remember correctly, i did it that way because that car had positionable suspension...and it steered as well.

:biggrin:


----------



## hopper4lyfe

thanxs homies. i might have to try extending the arms when i have some extras


----------



## 408models

ANYBODY KNOW THE USUALL TURN A ROUND TIME FOR CHROMETECH USA??


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 15 2010, 04:17 PM~18577331
> *ANYBODY KNOW THE USUALL TURN A ROUND TIME FOR CHROMETECH USA??
> *


ive been told 4 weeks


----------



## [LOWEMO]

tips on making a movable 4link? i have the pins and the plastic, i just want to no if there is anything i should look out for????


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 15 2010, 05:42 PM~18577935
> *ive been told 4 weeks
> *


:nosad: at least, ive had it take up to 8 weeks before...


----------



## 408models

*whats a good size to use for HYDRO HARDLINES from ScaleDreams:

1/2, 3/4, 3/8/, OR 3/16 ???* :happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 14 2010, 01:43 PM~18566236
> *if i remember correctly, i did it that way because that car had positionable suspension...and it steered as well.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how do you guys get that nice glass shine on the clear 

and what clear do you use ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

that one was 5 light coats with wetsanding  folkart clear, i no longer use it because for me it never dried, i use nason automotive clear now


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 29 2010, 04:25 PM~18695039
> *that one was 5 light coats with wetsanding  folkart clear, i no longer use it because for me it never dried, i use nason automotive clear now
> *


did you just wetsand it and use rubbing compound right away ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

none was used on that or any of my rides. i just wetsand 1000-2000 and add another coat.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

waitin to see that happen on a 61...or the elco..or :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 29 2010, 04:25 PM~18695039
> *that one was 5 light coats with wetsanding  nason automotive clear now
> *


did you have to airbrush either of these on ?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 29 2010, 04:25 PM~18695039
> *that one was 5 light coats with wetsanding  folkart clear, i no longer use it because for me it never dried, i use nason automotive clear now
> *


their primer is the shit as it should be its dupont


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 1 2010, 01:02 PM~18711405
> *did you have to airbrush either of these on ?
> *


Folkart clear comes in a spraycan. You can find it at most WalMarts in the craft department. 

Nason clear, which is the off brand of Dupont, is a two part automotive clear that you can shoot through an airbrush or a paint gun. You can find it at most automotive paint stores. 

Hope that helps you out.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 1 2010, 12:11 PM~18711829
> *Folkart clear comes in a spraycan. You can find it at most WalMarts in the craft department.
> 
> Nason clear, which is the off brand of Dupont, is a two part automotive clear that you can shoot through an airbrush or a paint gun. You can find it at most automotive paint stores.
> 
> Hope that helps you out.
> *


so which works better? or do they both give the same results if used right?!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Jeff seems to have great results with his folkart. me and nason, we click. lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 1 2010, 11:20 PM~18715613
> *so which works better? or do they both give the same results if used right?!
> *


Depends on the user I guess, but I won't use anything but automotive clear. To me I get hella better results using auto clear then I ever did with anything out of a spraycan.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 1 2010, 12:11 PM~18711829
> *Folkart clear comes in a spraycan. You can find it at most WalMarts in the craft department.
> 
> Nason clear, which is the off brand of Dupont, is a two part automotive clear that you can shoot through an airbrush or a paint gun. You can find it at most automotive paint stores.
> 
> Hope that helps you out.
> *


thank you that helped out a lot


----------



## HTown

Can someone tell me what kind of front end this is?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by HTown_@Oct 2 2010, 01:02 PM~18718922
> *Can someone tell me what kind of front end this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a 78-81 malibu or el camino front end


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

What is the best tool to use to get a clean cut on solder?


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 2 2010, 09:00 AM~18716217
> *Depends on the user I guess, but I won't use anything but automotive clear. To me I get hella better results using auto clear then I ever did with anything out of a spraycan.
> *


True   

Spray can:











automotive DuPont 3800S - ChromaClear HS, its 2K clear you need to shoot thru airbrush/gun


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 2 2010, 09:11 PM~18721579
> *What is the best tool to use to get a clean cut on solder?
> *


i roll it under a blade or dremel cut off


----------



## hocknberry

can someone hook it up on a how to on black washing a grill?! ive tried using what i think would work but have ok results, but pretty much a good thing i tried on junk parts!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 3 2010, 06:55 PM~18726614
> *can someone hook it up on a how to on black washing a grill?! ive tried using what i think would work but have ok results, but pretty much a good thing i tried on junk parts!!
> *


flat black and enamel thinner and ink on panels


----------



## Siim123

Tamiya smoke enamel works best! Just brush it on roughly and it will flow between grill slots itself


----------



## phatras

blackwashing is like most everything in this fun hobby.. everyone has a method that works for them. I use detailer.. I started using it when i got into making my stuff look better so its the only thing i have used. Ive always had luck with it so no need to try something else.. My suggestion for you is to hit a parts bin at a show and pick up some scrap grills.. Try each method and see what one works best for you..


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 4 2010, 05:20 PM~18734641
> *blackwashing is like most everything in this fun hobby.. everyone has a method that works for them. I use detailer.. I started using it when i got into making my stuff look better so its the only thing i have used. Ive always had luck with it so no need to try something else.. My suggestion for you is to hit a parts bin at a show and pick up some scrap grills.. Try each method and see what one works best for you..
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks for all the info guys! ill try em out


----------



## rexzilla_03

wheres the best place to get realistic looking pumps, dumps and batteries? getting back into this sport... i mean hobby... and got to locate some supplys, thanks!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i cast all of that up man! in colors & now clear


but ya can also get it at scaledreams.. :biggrin:


----------



## crooks

any body know wer i could get interior like front and back seats for a 79 cadi???


----------



## HTown

Anybody got a working link for a How to suspension? Link on the 1st page doesnt work.


----------



## Siim123

I'm planning to build a car which needs 19'' rims front and bigger rims in back. Kinda streetrod/pro tourig style. 
Will this work if i put rear rims on these 23'' sleeves? Will they fit or are the sleeves way too big?

Rims I want:
http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-522/1...blos/Detail.bok
sleeves:
http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-393/2...eves/Detail.bok


Maybe someone has these and could try out and let me know


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 11 2010, 11:25 AM~18783444
> *I'm planning to build a car which needs 19'' rims front and bigger rims in back. Kinda streetrod/pro tourig style.
> Will this work if i put rear rims on these 23'' sleeves? Will they fit or are the sleeves way too big?
> 
> Rims I want:
> http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-522/1...blos/Detail.bok
> sleeves:
> http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-393/2...eves/Detail.bok
> Maybe someone has these and could try out and let me know
> *


youre safe


----------



## Siim123

You sure? :cheesy: 
Did you try it out yourself, any chance you could show a pic or something :cheesy: ?

Damn I gotta get those then :biggrin: 
I have big project planned


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 11 2010, 12:03 PM~18783681
> *You sure? :cheesy:
> Did you try it out yourself, any chance you could show a pic or something :cheesy: ?
> 
> Damn I gotta get those then :biggrin:
> I have big project planned
> *


the pegasus sleeves were designed for their 19 in wheel lineup


----------



## Siim123

Alright, good to know, thanks!


----------



## hocknberry

ok so i wanna try my hand at resin casting.......i know a few homies on here that can cast......so i will be hittin up a few guys later.... my ? here is where do i go to get resin materials? i know hobby lobby as 1 hobby town as 2....but those fuckers charge!!  any one know of web sites?! next step is mold and what not, but like i said, i'll hit up homies i know of for that....or anyone with info, feel free?!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 18 2010, 08:21 PM~18846726
> *ok so i wanna try my hand at resin casting.......i know a few homies on here that can cast......so i will be hittin up a few guys later.... my ? here is where do i go to get resin materials? i know hobby lobby as 1 hobby town as 2....but those fuckers charge!!  any one know of web sites?! next step is mold and what not, but like i said, i'll hit up homies i know of for that....or anyone with info, feel free?!
> *


40% coupon then get the kit at hobby lobby. 3rd smooth on and alumilite can be bought online


----------



## phatras

Stick with smooth-on.. Alot of the best casters out there use it.. They sell a sample pack that runs around 50 bucks and comes with pint of mold and resin, mold release and sealing agent.. Also has a great dvd in it that will help ya tons..


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 18 2010, 08:31 PM~18846888
> *Stick with smooth-on.. Alot of the best casters out there use it.. They sell a sample pack that runs around 50 bucks and comes with pint of mold and resin, mold release and sealing agent.. Also has a great dvd in it that will help ya tons..
> *


 :0 gotta web site for it? also......i hear u need to use a vacume to get rid of air bubbles?! :happysad:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 11 2010, 10:29 PM~18783842
> *the pegasus sleeves were designed for their 19 in wheel lineup
> *


Thanks for the information homie, they will look awesome on my next project. Planning to build something different from my previous builds  . How does LS9 powered old school 56 chevy street rod sound? :0


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 18 2010, 11:18 PM~18847927
> *:0 gotta web site for it? also......i hear u need to use a vacume to get rid of air bubbles?! :happysad:
> *


http://www.smooth-on.com/

you dont have to vacuum mold or pressure pot resin.. it helps make better parts but its not 100% needed..


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 20 2010, 07:08 PM~18865079
> *http://www.smooth-on.com/
> 
> you dont have to vacuum mold or pressure pot resin.. it helps make better parts but its not 100% needed..
> *


 :thumbsup: good lookin out!! and thanks for everyone else that dropped their 2 cents!


----------



## hocknberry

im looking for a 1/20 camaro highway patrol kit! is has the TPI engine right?!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 20 2010, 05:26 AM~18858829
> *Thanks for the information homie, they will look awesome on my next project. Planning to build something different from my previous builds  . How does LS9 powered old school 56 chevy street rod sound? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## b_moneystyles

just a quick paint question, 

can you mix flake into any solid colour? 

and with candys, do you mix the flake into the candy, or into the clear?

i'm just using enamel paints humbrol/tamiya..

thanks in advance!


----------



## Esoteric

flakes into solids makes a mess. i always do flakes in the clear or the candy


----------



## b_moneystyles

alright cool  i had a feeling that would be the result!


----------



## hocknberry

i need a 1/20 highway patrol camaro kit, anyone?! :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 25 2010, 07:33 PM~18907118
> *i need a 1/20 highway patrol camaro kit, anyone?!  :happysad:
> *


imma look in the Atl show for ya a 1/20 v8...if nothing happens here.


----------



## Esoteric

how do you make your cylinders so that they hold the car up :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

How do you remove tape residue from a primered body?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 25 2010, 08:09 PM~18907601
> *imma look in the Atl show for ya a 1/20 v8...if nothing happens here.
> *


  good lookin out bri! anyone else with a 1/20 v8 camaro kit?! :happysad:


----------



## b_moneystyles

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Oct 27 2010, 10:46 AM~18915882
> *How do you remove tape residue from a primered body?
> *


very carefully :biggrin: 

haha, try washing in warm water with a bit of dish detergent..?


another question, can you clear or candy over waterslide decals..?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 25 2010, 08:45 PM~18908020
> *how do you make your cylinders so that they hold the car up :biggrin:
> *


i do mine with rod and wire....use what ever size rod you like then use a piece of wire to go inside, then a larger rod to fit over the smaller rod, then a small washer (for the donut) around the rod (cylinder)then an eyelet (sewing dept. at hobby lobby)(for the cup) and i use a spring out of a ball point pen for the spring! glue it all solid as 1 piece and you should have no probs havin it hold the car up!   heres the jist of what im talkin about!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by b_moneystyles_@Oct 26 2010, 06:31 PM~18916306
> *very carefully  :biggrin:
> 
> haha, try washing in warm water with a bit of dish detergent..?
> another question, can you clear or candy over waterslide decals..?
> *


yes sir! and its encouraged in some builds!! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 26 2010, 06:41 PM~18916406
> *i do mine with rod and wire....use what ever size rod you like then use a piece of wire to go inside, then a larger rod to fit over the smaller rod, then a small washer (for the donut) around the rod (cylinder)then an eyelet (sewing dept. at hobby lobby)(for the cup) and i use a spring out of a ball point pen for the spring! glue it all solid as 1 piece and you should have no probs havin it hold the car up!    heres the jist of what im talkin about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats not what i meant they look nice but i want mine to flex


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Oct 26 2010, 07:46 PM~18915882
> *How do you remove tape residue from a primered body?
> *


Lighter fluid will take it off. Put some on a rag and lightly wipe it and it should come right off, but if you rub to hard it'll take paint with it.


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by b_moneystyles+Oct 26 2010, 06:31 PM~18916306-->
> 
> 
> 
> very carefully  :biggrin:
> 
> haha, try washing in warm water with a bit of dish detergent..?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried, but it didnt work
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BiggC_@Oct 26 2010, 08:16 PM~18917499
> *Lighter fluid will take it off. Put some on a rag and lightly wipe it and it should come right off, but if you rub to hard it'll take paint with it.
> *


I will try this next.

Thanks


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Oct 26 2010, 08:22 PM~18917576
> *Tried, but it didnt work
> I will try this next.
> 
> Thanks
> *


enamel thinner as long as the paint isnt enamel


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Oct 26 2010, 06:46 PM~18915882
> *How do you remove tape residue from a primered body?
> *


Rubbing alcohol works good.


----------



## fl0540bravo

I'm sure I've missed it somewhere but is there a tutorial on how to make door jambs and such? I can cut the doors out and hing them but to make the panels look good and the inside of the car. Ant help would be great. Thanx


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by fl0540bravo_@Oct 28 2010, 11:00 AM~18929910
> *I'm sure I've missed it somewhere but is there a tutorial on how to make door jambs and such? I can cut the doors out and hing them but to make the panels look good and the inside of the car. Ant help would be great. Thanx
> *


Can't remember a real step by step being done.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Oct 28 2010, 12:53 PM~18931111
> *Can't remember a real step by step being done.
> *


X2 I don't think any body's done one yet.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 28 2010, 03:59 PM~18933486
> *X2 I don't think any body's done one yet.
> *


 :nosad: i dont think there has been a tread yet on jamb how to's?! i know a lot of "US" builders just do it......but how about a how to on door jambs!? MINI...i know you did a how to on hinges.... i vote you to bump your thread on mini's school....on how to do jambs?! WITH HINGES TOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## b_moneystyles

any tips for getting the classic extended a arm look for the front end? obviously this varies between kits, but how is this usually done?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by b_moneystyles_@Oct 31 2010, 02:54 AM~18951118
> *any tips for getting the classic extended a arm look for the front end? obviously this varies between kits, but how is this usually done?
> *


kinda like on 1:1's.... cut your a-arms use a piece of styrene to your liking and glue the arm back together with the syrene piece in place


----------



## b_moneystyles

awesome, thanks :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just bend the end of the axles on kits with metal axles...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

What is the best way to cut down a windshield?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

my best results have been with a dremel turned up really fast..so your literally melting it..

have also done it the same way ya open doors with thread..or with an xacto.  whatever ways easiest.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 9 2010, 10:33 PM~19030214
> *my best results have been with a dremel turned up really fast..so your literally melting it..
> 
> have also done it the same way ya open doors with thread..or with an xacto.   whatever ways easiest.
> *


Thanx for the tip Brian.
Now I got another question.Does anyone have a pic of the spark plug location on a 302?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i can find out real quick..hand on. 

edit: just went and looked in the dark with just my cell phone as light... i have a 5.0 in my black truck. the plugs are in between the headers where they meet up to the engine.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Still will never understand why Ford badged those stangs with the 5.0 emblem. Marketing tool maybe. The 302 is actually a 4.9 L motor.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 10 2010, 09:26 PM~19038068
> *i can find out real quick..hand on.
> 
> edit: just went and looked in the dark with just my cell phone as light...  i have a 5.0 in my black truck.  the plugs are in between the headers where they meet up to the engine.
> *


Thanx Brian.Is it possible for you to snap a quick pic of the cylinder head so I can use it for reference?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 11 2010, 03:32 PM~19043670
> *Thanx Brian.Is it possible for you to snap a quick pic of the cylinder head so I can use it for reference?
> *


 :biggrin: 
http://stainless.eclipticcms.com/images/Fo...0Headers(1).JPG
http://www.jblmotor.com/images/jtheaders.jpg
http://www.britishv8.org/Triumph/DanMasters/Image1.jpg
http://www.britishv8.org/Triumph/Christoph...pherTrace-F.jpg


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thanks Chris. i doubt ya wanna look at my rusty ass 5.oh shit.  

though the 428CJ thats under the cover not 50 ft away is a ton better, or the 390 GT that came from a 57 t-bird...shits just layin here the 428CJ we just acquired this year free from a neighbor. were not exactly sure its a true cobra for sure til we tear it completely down & check the heads.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 11 2010, 03:10 PM~19043886
> *:biggrin:
> http://stainless.eclipticcms.com/images/Fo...0Headers(1).JPG
> http://www.jblmotor.com/images/jtheaders.jpg
> http://www.britishv8.org/Triumph/DanMasters/Image1.jpg
> http://www.britishv8.org/Triumph/Christoph...pherTrace-F.jpg
> *


Thanx for the pics Chris.


----------



## BiggC

No problem, glad I could help out.


----------



## devoe7071

How long do i leave my car on some break fluid to remove the paint? How much thinner do you put on the paint for an air brush? Is it 2 to 1?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Does anyone have a link for custom/aftermarket big rig parts and accesories?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 19 2010, 11:48 PM~19115037
> *Does anyone have a link for custom/aftermarket big rig parts and accesories?
> *


I'm sure there are more, but this is the only one I know of right off hand.

http://sourkrautsmodeltrucks.com/?page_id=3


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx again Chris.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

whats the best way to cut down a tire/wheel without fucking it up..so to speak? i have a massive set of 26"ers that are all the same size..would like the fronts to be a tad skinnier so i can clear the engine, suspension etc...

any help is appreciated guys


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 20 2010, 10:01 PM~19121612
> *whats the best way to cut down a tire/wheel without fucking it up..so to speak?  i have a massive set of 26"ers that are all the same size..would like the fronts to be a tad skinnier so i can clear the engine, suspension etc...
> 
> any help is appreciated guys
> *


tape and a saw


----------



## hocknberry

i have a 61 resin wagon....i had chrome donor parts, but they are painted with the tamiya yellow/orange combo to make it look like gold.......i wanna go chrome....can i take the fake gold off with out hurting the chrome?! if not, anyone have a junker or parts 61 impala they wanna come off of?! :happysad:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Try rubbing alcohol very lightly it should take it right off. It will not leave it with white chrome but close to it.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Nov 22 2010, 01:53 PM~19133812
> *Try rubbing alcohol very lightly it should take it right off. It will not leave it with white chrome but close to it.
> *


 :thumbsup: good lookin out....but are you saying it still will fog the chrome a bit?! :happysad:


----------



## bpzlow70

when removing paint with dot3 brake fluid do you soak the model in it or just wipe it on?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by bpzlow70_@Nov 23 2010, 05:21 PM~19144819
> *when removing paint with dot3 brake fluid do you soak the model in it or just wipe it on?
> *


Soak it. It depends on the paint on how long it'll take before it starts to come off.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I use a soft bristle tooth brush to help the paint come off when soaking it in brake fluid.


----------



## bpzlow70

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Nov 23 2010, 05:36 PM~19144960-->
> 
> 
> 
> Soak it. It depends on the paint on how long it'll take before it starts to come off.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Nov 24 2010, 12:31 AM~19149041
> *I use a soft bristle tooth brush to help the paint come off when soaking it in brake fluid.
> *


Thanks, I got it soaking now. The toothbrush sounds like a good idea. Then do I need to let it soak in water or anything to get the residue off?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by bpzlow70_@Nov 24 2010, 08:19 PM~19155669
> *Thanks, I got it soaking now. The toothbrush sounds like a good idea. Then do I need to let it soak in water or anything to get the residue off?
> *


I always wash mine off with Dawn dish soap.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 24 2010, 10:50 PM~19156564
> *I always wash mine off with Dawn dish soap.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 22 2010, 09:00 PM~19137097
> *:thumbsup: good lookin out....but are you saying it still will fog the chrome a bit?! :happysad:
> *


No it will not fog it. It will simply look between a very light amber and not fully chromeed. The color will be a little off.


----------



## hocknberry

found a guy selling herb deeks spokes.....$18 a deal!? ill have to use my own dish though!?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 25 2010, 07:43 PM~19164735
> *found a guy selling herb deeks spokes.....$18 a deal!? ill have to use my own dish though!?
> *


Herb deeks sells on ebay for that price. Needs dish also.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 25 2010, 02:43 PM~19164735
> *found a guy selling herb deeks spokes.....$18 a deal!? ill have to use my own dish though!?
> *


some aluminum shower towel bars are the perfect diameter for pegasus 5.20s and can be cut to fit for use with the wire inserts


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 25 2010, 09:41 PM~19166384
> *some aluminum shower towel bars are the perfect diameter for pegasus 5.20s and can be cut to fit for use with the wire inserts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


werd where you get them?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i got at Home Depot... its like 18" long... enough for a shitload of wheels.... they got 2 sizes.... one works for stretching the aoshima swampers and the other works for these..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 25 2010, 11:27 PM~19167199
> *i got at Home Depot... its like 18" long... enough for a shitload of wheels.... they got 2 sizes.... one works for stretching the aoshima swampers and the other works for these..
> *


yeah i figure this is better than casting the lips cause most aluminum polishes real nice


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 25 2010, 09:41 PM~19166384
> *some aluminum shower towel bars are the perfect diameter for pegasus 5.20s and can be cut to fit for use with the wire inserts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you just use a pipe cutter to get the smooth lip on the dish?! thats a good idea!


----------



## inscalecustoms

Has anyone on here ever done this conversion with a blazer or s10? I'm thinking about trying it with the amt 72 chevy pickup and the revell s10. Can somebody give me some pointers as to where to make the cuts.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 25 2010, 10:41 PM~19166384
> *some aluminum shower towel bars are the perfect diameter for pegasus 5.20s and can be cut to fit for use with the wire inserts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good idea that shit dont look bad


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 27 2010, 11:53 PM~19180294
> *
> thats the shit right there!!! mayhem....how can you call this truck hidious?! MIC pulled off NOTHER KILLER BUILD!!! how about that body dropped h2?!  :biggrin:   can someone post a vid of that?! and PM me on how to post youtube videost o LIL?! :happysad:
> *


how do you post youtube vids on LIL?! i know a lot of guys wont click on links, i find some cool shit from time to time, but im lost on how to post direct vids?!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 28 2010, 07:14 AM~19181085
> *how do you post youtube vids on LIL?! i know a lot of guys wont click on links, i find some cool shit from time to time, but im lost on how to post direct vids?!
> *


This will tell you how it's done.  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...82entry18390382


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 26 2010, 05:24 PM~19171796
> *you just use a pipe cutter to get the smooth lip on the dish?! thats a good idea!
> *


yup.... just one of those small tubing cutters....


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 28 2010, 10:22 PM~19187104
> *yup.... just one of those small tubing cutters....
> *


couldnt find that rod closest thing to the size was a towel rack for 30 bucks


----------



## chevyguy97

Is there a thread on here that will have some kick ass lowrider model cars??? im building a 70 monty carlow, and i just want to look at some low-lows on some wire wheels. anyone got a topic like that.??????
PLEASE post up some links to them. thanks. :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 30 2010, 08:49 PM~19205535
> *Is there a thread on here that will have some kick ass lowrider model cars??? im building a 70 monty carlow, and i just want to look at some low-lows on some wire wheels. anyone got a topic like that.??????
> PLEASE post up some links to them. thanks. :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


LOL matt are you drunk?! thats a total NEWB ? !! hit some builders threads like pink, marinate, gseed, armando flores....etc.... :rofl:


----------



## chevyguy97

i know there are low-lows on here in peoples threads, i just did not know if some one had started one were everyone posted up pic's of low-lows, i know there is a hotrod one, and a kustom truck one, and a minitruck one, but i have not seen a low-low one. that's what i was lookn for.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 1 2010, 07:45 AM~19208184
> *i know there are low-lows on here in peoples threads, i just did not know if some one had started one were everyone posted up pic's of low-lows, i know there is a hotrod one, and a kustom truck one, and a minitruck one, but i have not seen a low-low one. that's what i was lookn for.
> *



http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b48/SHOW...0MONTE%20CARLO/


:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 1 2010, 06:45 AM~19208184
> *i know there are low-lows on here in peoples threads, i just did not know if some one had started one were everyone posted up pic's of low-lows, i know there is a hotrod one, and a kustom truck one, and a minitruck one, but i have not seen a low-low one. that's what i was lookn for.
> *


my bad matthew! i guess i just read it wrong, cuz lil is like 90% of lowriders on wires! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

i got my herb deeks today!!! so now im in search of good dish's to use?! i looked for the rod posted b4 at home depot, but nothun other than expensive towel rod kits?!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 5 2010, 02:34 AM~19242867
> *i got my herb deeks today!!! so now im in search of good dish's to use?! i looked for the rod posted b4 at home depot, but nothun other than expensive towel rod kits?!
> *


so can anyone lend some insight to building these herb deeks?! i can already see the towel bar trick wont work for the dish's! the instructions are hand drawn pics and im a little lost on what to "cut" into the wheel dish?! i got some hoppin hydro dishes that were the 3 peice wheels im hopin will work?! :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the towel bar i used for mine costed a little over $20 but you got enough there to do a shitload of sets of wheels... even enough to do a couple of sample cuts to test it out... i mean shit.... the deeks cost $18 for one set.... 1109s cost $10... whats $30 for several sets of aluminum rims?

here's 408's demo...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=422947&st=0


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 5 2010, 11:11 PM~19250132
> *the towel bar i used for mine costed a little over $20 but you got enough there to do a shitload of sets of wheels... even enough to do a couple of sample cuts to test it out... i mean shit.... the deeks cost $18 for one set.... 1109s cost $10... whats $30 for several sets of aluminum rims?
> 
> here's 408's demo...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=422947&st=0
> *


for 30 bucks you can buy a 8 ft aluminum tube the same diameter


----------



## Esoteric

http://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?p...id=71&top_cat=0


----------



## Esoteric

did some digging mcmaster has the best size for the pegasus 155s
part no. 8978k163 5/8 .625x.035x.555 36" $5.24


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 6 2010, 01:17 AM~19250564
> *for 30 bucks you can buy a 8 ft aluminum tube the same diameter
> *


Looks coo but dose anyone know if the tubes will fit mondo tires also any ideas how to make the tube edge look like rim lip?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 6 2010, 12:27 PM~19253446
> *Looks coo but dose anyone know if the tubes will fit mondo tires also any ideas how to make the tube edge look like rim lip?
> *


depends the ones i posted are the closest youll get to thin wall aluminum. shits easy to sand if you want lip slide one in thats the next size down which is .355


----------



## Tonioseven

Is there a how-to somewhere on making bellflower pipes?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Does anyone know where these rim are from ?? TIA+











Don


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 5 2010, 03:34 AM~19242867
> *i got my herb deeks today!!! so now im in search of good dish's to use?! i looked for the rod posted b4 at home depot, but nothun other than expensive towel rod kits?!
> *


I use Pegasus 1014 Mc C's , has a better rim lip. Also 1015 Mc C's in gold.

Ebay has some deals from time to time.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 6 2010, 04:38 PM~19255550
> *Does anyone know where these rim are from ?? TIA+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> *


look like the revell generic wire wheels


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 6 2010, 04:48 PM~19255633
> *I use Pegasus 1014 Mc C's , has a better rim lip. Also 1015 Mc C's in gold.
> 
> Ebay has some deals from time to time.
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks for the tip bro!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 5 2010, 09:17 PM~19250564
> *for 30 bucks you can buy a 8 ft aluminum tube the same diameter
> *


then go buy there.... i'm in hawaii and the shipping for a tube that long would be fukkin ridiculous for the size....


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 6 2010, 01:43 PM~19253578
> *depends the ones i posted are the closest youll get to thin wall aluminum. shits easy to sand if you want lip slide one in thats the next size down which is .355
> *


I may try that cAuse there is no way I'm cutting up two pairs of Pegasus to make some deeks I'm not bAllin like smiley :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 7 2010, 11:24 AM~19262558
> *I may try that cAuse there is no way I'm cutting up two pairs of Pegasus to make some deeks I'm not bAllin like smiley  :biggrin:
> *


Why ? 1014 are not that great, but for herbs it's the way to go.
6 bucks for two sets is not bad.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 7 2010, 11:28 AM~19263037
> *Why ?  1014 are not that great, but for herbs it's the way to go.
> 6 bucks for two sets is not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: double post


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 7 2010, 11:28 AM~19263037
> *Why ?  1014 are not that great, but for herbs it's the way to go.
> 6 bucks for two sets is not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that twisted spoke is the shit! just clip the spokes apart and twist em?! id like to try it out, but not yet!! i gotta get these spokes into some dishes!! :uh:  
showrod...do you just slice the MC's or do 1109's and MC's like smiley?!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 7 2010, 12:28 PM~19263037
> *Why ?  1014 are not that great, but for herbs it's the way to go.
> 6 bucks for two sets is not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was talking about smiley way cuting up mclanes


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 8 2010, 03:57 AM~19270440
> *i was talking about smiley way cuting up mclanes
> *


My bad


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Hocknberry

I use a dremel to get close to the edge as possible. Then a use a 80 grit sand flat on the table and start swirling the rim till it pops out the center.

Heres a old link I found from 1 of a kind


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=358125&st=20


----------



## OFDatTX

I found this Page I dont know if yall ever seen it? 
but this a good tutorial on making some wire wheels 

http://www.straightlinemodeler.org/wirewheels.htm


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 8 2010, 10:52 AM~19273798
> *I found this Page I dont know if yall ever seen it?
> but this a goo tutorial on making some wire wheels
> 
> http://www.straightlinemodeler.org/wirewheels.htm
> *


awesome shit.... remind me of the swangaz i build few years ago...


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Here's another,

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=6659


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 9 2010, 02:39 PM~19284890
> *Here's another,
> 
> http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=6659
> *



theres a guy in my 1:1 ACME club that does this for his birdcage type cars. He vacuumformed the body & then  done his wheels up the same way as its shown here.


----------



## chris hicks

What's up lil fam i have a quick question, i want to try my hand on doing patterings so what's the best tape to use because the blue painter tape seems to either peal or leave glue on it so can someone help a bro out!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

the stuff i use is the tamiya tape, cut down into small pieces. im no big dog of patterns but it does not leave residue or let the paint slip underneath at all. The other option is 3M masking tape...tho ive had residue come off with it sometimes.


----------



## BiggC

I use 3M tape. Some times it does leave the glue residue, but lighter fluid will take care of that. Just get some on a rag and lightly wipe till it's gone. I've never used the Tamiya tape, but alot of people do with great results. Rick carrys it in different sizes.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 7 2010, 11:28 AM~19263037
> *Why ?  1014 are not that great, but for herbs it's the way to go.
> 6 bucks for two sets is not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know the dish is the mc's but what are you using as the rear part of the dish? ( to sandwich the spokes in the spokes) ive done the MC dish a few times but it does suck to tare apart another set of rims to do the rear


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 11 2010, 05:40 AM~19299839
> *i know the dish is the mc's but what are you using as the rear part of the dish? ( to sandwich the spokes in the spokes) ive done the MC dish a few times but it does suck to tare apart another set of rims to do the rear
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :yes: i was thinkin the same thing?!


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 10 2010, 05:02 PM~19295056
> *the stuff i use is the tamiya tape, cut down into small pieces.  im no big dog of patterns but it does not leave residue or let the paint slip underneath at all.  The other option is 3M masking tape...tho ive had residue come off with it sometimes.
> *


Thanks for the help guys appricated!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 11 2010, 06:40 AM~19299839
> *i know the dish is the mc's but what are you using as the rear part of the dish? ( to sandwich the spokes in the spokes) ive done the MC dish a few times but it does suck to tare apart another set of rims to do the rear
> *


 yep . I use two sets of rims


----------



## COAST2COAST

ANYONE KNOW IF THE 61 IMP CONVERTIBLE KIT COMES WITH AN UPTOP ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

does not.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Dec 11 2010, 09:25 PM~19303309
> *ANYONE KNOW IF THE 61 IMP CONVERTIBLE KIT COMES WITH AN UPTOP ?
> *


:nosad: You can easily convert the one from the 59 Impala though.


----------



## txhardhittaz

ive been wanting to get back into building again and was looking on doing the 99 chevy ext cab,only thing is i want to make it a reg cab.what do you guys recommend on cutting it and then putting it back together?
thnks


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Dec 12 2010, 06:15 PM~19309976
> *ive been wanting to get back into building again and was looking on doing the 99 chevy ext cab,only thing is i want to make it a reg cab.what do you guys recommend on cutting it and then putting it back together?
> thnks
> *


dremel


----------



## txhardhittaz

what kind of wheel?
can it be a single speed dremel?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Dec 12 2010, 06:27 PM~19310054
> *what kind of wheel?
> can it be a single speed dremel?
> *


dremel makes a single speed?

i used this for cutting
http://www.micromark.com/MINIATURE-SAW-BLA...TEETH,7462.html


----------



## txhardhittaz

maybe its a lo/hi speed,i need to look for it in the garage.what about connecting the two pieces back together,can i use super glue or is there a better kind of adhesive?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Dec 12 2010, 06:41 PM~19310140
> *maybe its a lo/hi speed,i need to look for it in the garage.what about connecting the two pieces back together,can i use super glue or is there a better kind of adhesive?
> *


CA if you can find it a hobby shop has it.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

AND DONT FORGET ACTIVATOR...


----------



## trickedout65

awesome blade. ive been working on a impala with hydros and a corvette here and there. im pissed because every time i get a model i end up not getting all the parts so i piece them together- i used some cpvc pluming glue after i ran out of the testators glue.


----------



## txhardhittaz

thanks,ill have to stop by the hobby shop later this week and see what they got.
appreciate the help


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by trickedout65_@Dec 12 2010, 06:50 PM~19310199
> *awesome blade. ive been working on a impala with hydros and a corvette here and there. im  pissed because every time i get a model i end up not getting all the parts so i piece them together- i used some cpvc pluming glue after i ran  out of the testators glue.
> *


TESTORS GLUE SUCKS, SO DOES PLUMBERS GLUE FOR CPVC TUBING.... GET SOME CA AND ACTIVATOR....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 12 2010, 08:09 PM~19310845
> *TESTORS GLUE SUCKS, SO DOES PLUMBERS GLUE FOR CPVC TUBING.... GET SOME CA AND ACTIVATOR....
> *


X2..its a lifesaver..and can be used for things other than just modeling. I put all types of shit together around the house too..LOL


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 11 2010, 06:40 AM~19299839
> *i know the dish is the mc's but what are you using as the rear part of the dish? ( to sandwich the spokes in the spokes) ive done the MC dish a few times but it does suck to tare apart another set of rims to do the rear
> *


So maybe just use one set then use that tubing for the rear side to push the spokes together that way you don't ruin two sets of wheels. Just a thought


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

the lights are the 03 version and not the 04-06 clear ones.... i wanna get clear ones, i just dunno if they are made, or how to make them... i figured i could sand the ridges down but then theyd still be foggy...
they look like this








i want this








any help? i need this done asap.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 13 2010, 12:23 PM~19315418
> *So maybe just use one set then use that tubing for the rear side to push the spokes together that way you don't ruin two sets of wheels. Just a thought
> *



this is actually a great idea perro! :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 14 2010, 10:55 AM~19323748
> *this is actually a great idea perro!  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: all of this wheel talk and 408 saves the day! now that i think about it, why didn't one of us think about that before?! :happysad: does beat killin 8 wheels to make 4 good ones! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## AMITH

Wassup Guys 

Can any1 help me with some tips or pics anything to chop a vw bug 1966
its my second kit am cuting the 1st one feel apart my.

Thanks 
AMITH


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by AMITH_@Dec 14 2010, 11:36 PM~19330372
> *Wassup Guys
> 
> Can any1 help me with some tips or pics anything to chop a vw bug 1966
> its my second kit am cuting the 1st one feel apart my.
> 
> Thanks
> AMITH
> *


http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=37434


----------



## AMITH

THANKS DUDE 
as it is am busy with a volks rod 2


----------



## OFDatTX

how do you remove wheels that are glue to to a spindle with super glue ?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 15 2010, 05:11 PM~19335215
> *how do you remove wheels that are glue to to a spindle with super glue ?
> *



Debonder may work.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 15 2010, 03:11 PM~19335215
> *how do you remove wheels that are glue to to a spindle with super glue ?
> *


a little trick thats worked for me in the past.....but put your parts in the freezer, and not in a sealed bag, as open as you can leave it.....and let them sit for a few hours, if im not in a rush....or its a lot of glue, i let it go over night! most of the times the glue should break up like glass!  but keep in mind, plastic will get brittle too, so hold the parts tight when seperating!


----------



## OFDatTX

Thanks for the help homies 
The spindle is metal it's not plastic. Will that work to ?


----------



## Esoteric

acetone


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 15 2010, 11:09 PM~19338421
> *acetone
> *


What is that?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 15 2010, 11:09 PM~19339798
> *What is that?
> *


nail polish remover


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 16 2010, 01:13 AM~19339843
> *nail polish remover
> *


Oh ok and how do I do it just dip the wheel in there


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 15 2010, 11:16 PM~19339885
> *Oh ok and how do I do it just dip the wheel in there
> *


nah just put a drop or 2 in the joint


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 16 2010, 02:58 AM~19340298
> *nah just put a drop or 2 in the joint
> *


Thanks E, good tip for the future.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 16 2010, 01:58 AM~19340298
> *nah just put a drop or 2 in the joint
> *


Ok. Thanks for the help bro I appreciate it.


----------



## jorgemartinezis1

how do you guys do the realistic hydraulic suspensions are their any pics or vids that can help? and how do you chrome the frame axel and the front arms?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by jorgemartinezis1_@Dec 16 2010, 07:19 PM~19347090
> *how do you guys do the realistic hydraulic suspensions are their any pics or vids that can help? and how do you chrome the frame axel and the front arms?
> *


for hydro suspensions..many are scratch built...for chrome...some lowrider or rod kits have chrome in em, or foil or alclad?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

or send it out to be chromed.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 16 2010, 09:02 PM~19347990
> *or send it out to be chromed.
> *


yup...but how many can afford that anymore! :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 17 2010, 06:10 PM~19355590
> *yup...but how many can afford that anymore! :happysad:
> *


hearse dropped me a link to a good hook up on chrome plating IMO?!
http://www.chrometechusa.com/modelplate2.html
i thought you had to send a whole tree, but if you onlt need a few parts, this would be a good way to go?! :happysad:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 18 2010, 10:50 PM~19365067
> *hearse dropped me a link to a good hook up on chrome plating IMO?!
> http://www.chrometechusa.com/modelplate2.html
> i thought you had to send a whole tree, but if you onlt need a few parts, this would be a good way to go?! :happysad:
> *


if you feel like waiting 90 days thats the people to go with


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 18 2010, 11:24 PM~19365276
> *if you feel like waiting 90 days thats the people to go with
> *


 :0 REALLY?! ok, so i stand corrected! the prices are reasonable, but i guess you will have a looong wait period?! :happysad:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 18 2010, 11:39 PM~19365343
> *:0 REALLY?! ok, so i stand corrected! the prices are reasonable, but i guess you will have a looong wait period?! :happysad:
> *


how much was the rack?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 19 2010, 12:20 AM~19365540
> *how much was the rack?
> *


web page says....6x8...$21.95, they do gold too, but double up on the price! :0


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 19 2010, 01:06 AM~19365727
> *web page says....6x8...$21.95, they do gold too, but double up on the price! :0
> *


a nickel cheaper than the guy i deal with but their turnaround is faster


----------



## undead white boy

What size of tubing do i use for the hydraulic cylinders for ths suspension?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 19 2010, 10:34 AM~19367042
> *a nickel cheaper than the guy i deal with but their turnaround is faster
> *



who do u chrome with?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

what do i use to strip paint from a resin body?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 22 2010, 07:47 AM~19392116
> *what do i use to strip paint from a resin body?
> *


EZ off. yellow can


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 22 2010, 07:53 AM~19392536
> *EZ off. yellow can
> *


 :cheesy: thanx Charles! EZ OFF takes off auto paint with 2/part clear?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 22 2010, 10:25 PM~19398403
> *:cheesy:  thanx Charles! EZ OFF  takes off auto paint with 2/part clear?
> *


J. I've never used it on a 2/part clear.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 22 2010, 08:25 PM~19398403
> *:cheesy:  thanx Charles! EZ OFF  takes off auto paint with 2/part clear?
> *


alcohol does but dont know how it affects resin


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Dec 22 2010, 04:47 AM~19392116-->
> 
> 
> 
> what do i use to strip paint from a resin body?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-85Biarittz_@Dec 22 2010, 06:53 AM~19392536
> *EZ off. yellow can
> *


i heard BRAKE FLUID works for resin paint removal too?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 23 2010, 04:20 PM~19404339
> *i heard BRAKE FLUID works for resin paint removal too?
> *


It will. But it can make the resin brittle after you use it. Same as paint stripper.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:0 damn good info!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*LISTEN TO ME ! NEVER EVER EVER EVER PUT RESIN IN BRAKE FLUID ! IT WILL TURN YOUR RESIN INTO A VERY SOFT RUBBER LIKE ITEM AND IT WILL NEVER EVER BE USEABLE !*


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2010, 01:49 PM~19412574
> *LISTEN  TO  ME  !  NEVER  EVER  EVER  EVER  PUT  RESIN  IN  BRAKE  FLUID  !  IT  WILL  TURN    YOUR  RESIN  INTO  A  VERY  SOFT    RUBBER  LIKE  ITEM  AND  IT  WILL  NEVER  EVER  BE  USEABLE !
> *


 :0 woa!! nice save mini, i have a 63 wagon i was gonna dip! good lookin out! where you been bro?! locked up or just in ninja mode?! :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 24 2010, 09:07 PM~19415154
> *:0 woa!! nice save mini, i have a 63 wagon i was gonna dip! good lookin out! where you been bro?! locked up or just in ninja mode?! :happysad:
> *


so whats a good paint stripper for resin with out hurting it?! :happysad:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 25 2010, 01:15 AM~19415702
> *so whats a good paint stripper for resin with out hurting it?! :happysad:
> *


Just use the ez off its a whole lot less chance of ruining your resin


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 24 2010, 11:18 PM~19415726
> *Just use the ez off its a whole lot less chance of ruining your resin
> *


cool! yellow can right? u know that specific name for the yellow can, cuz i know there's the blue, ill have to check on that yellow!


----------



## tunzafun

Anyone ever order from this site? If so, around how much do they normally charge for shipping for a few sets of wheels?

http://www.1999.co.jp/search_e.asp?Typ1_c=...oshima%20Wheels


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 26 2010, 06:27 PM~19425849
> *Anyone ever order from this site? If so, around how much do they normally charge for shipping for a few sets of wheels?
> 
> http://www.1999.co.jp/search_e.asp?Typ1_c=...oshima%20Wheels
> *


i used to, their shipping is by weight the more shit you order the heavier it is.

about 7$ and up i generally buy 8 sets of wheels from japan its better to buy 5+ as opposed to 2 sets


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 26 2010, 07:08 PM~19426294
> *i used to, their shipping is by weight the more shit you order the heavier it is.
> 
> about 7$ and up i generally buy 8 sets of wheels from japan its better to buy 5+ as opposed to 2 sets
> *


so how do you calculate cost since they post in yen?! :happysad:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 26 2010, 10:45 PM~19426592
> *so how do you calculate cost since they post in yen?! :happysad:
> *


Once you click on what your interested in it shows how much in US.


----------



## Guest

I click on the item and it shows an estimate in US $. Exact amount won't show until purchase due to the exchage rate.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 26 2010, 08:08 PM~19426775
> *I click on the item and it shows an estimate in US $. Exact amount won't show until purchase due to the exchage rate.
> *


  thanks guys!


----------



## OFDatTX

does any one knows if hobby lobby carries tamiya paints?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 28 2010, 07:43 PM~19443693
> *does any one  knows if hobby lobby carries tamiya paints?
> *


mine sold the shake and shoot for awhile, but now only has testors


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 28 2010, 09:50 PM~19443781
> *mine sold the shake and shoot for awhile, but now only has testors
> *


Yeah I think I only saw last time testors. 
But was not sure thought maybe some one Knew.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 28 2010, 08:14 PM~19444035
> *Yeah I think I only saw last time testors.
> But was not sure thought maybe some one Knew.
> *


you have a hobby town?! i know they do for sure! shake and shoot and the smaller bottles for detail and AB stuff?! :happysad:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 28 2010, 10:44 PM~19444382
> *you have a hobby town?! i know they do for sure! shake and shoot and the smaller bottles for detail and AB stuff?! :happysad:
> *


They are out of the paint I was looking for.


----------



## hocknberry

wasnt there an up town charger kit put out with opening lambo's?! i have the cts and there was the escalede.......


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 1 2011, 11:55 PM~19477816
> *wasnt there an up town charger kit put out with opening lambo's?! i have the cts and there was the escalede.......
> *



:yes:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 09:01 PM~19477861
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i thought so! i was gonna open up my charger i got from the exchange, but since there is a kit already, i got some plans for mine! :naughty:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

anyone know if they sell a resin cowl hood for a buick GN? thanx


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 3 2011, 01:26 AM~19487256
> *anyone know if they sell a resin cowl hood for a buick GN? thanx
> *


If they do i have 4 GN's waiting for one. :biggrin: But i don't see why the Monte cowl hood couldn't be made to work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 2 2011, 10:28 PM~19487296
> *If they do i have 4 GN's waiting for one.  :biggrin: But i don't see why the Monte cowl hood couldn't be made to work.
> *


hmmm


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 2 2011, 10:26 PM~19487256
> *anyone know if they sell a resin cowl hood for a buick GN? thanx
> *


cut the cowl off the silverado hood and mold to fit?! :dunno:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 2 2011, 11:26 PM~19487256
> *anyone know if they sell a resin cowl hood for a buick GN? thanx
> *



I sent this guy an e-mail. He does killer work. I'll let u know what he said


http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-3-Cowl-Hood-Reve...=item19c1f82c54


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 4 2011, 12:59 AM~19496070
> *I sent this guy an e-mail. He does killer work. I'll let u know what he said
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-3-Cowl-Hood-Reve...=item19c1f82c54
> *


Has some nice hoods for sure.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 2 2011, 11:26 PM~19487256
> *anyone know if they sell a resin cowl hood for a buick GN? thanx
> *


Here's what he said :

Dear showrodfreak,

Believe it or not, someone asked me that same question earlier today. Are we talking about an outlaw or a 2-3' cowl? Seems like a good subject. Do you have a donor? I just may need to master one.

Alex.


- 67impala427


----------



## Tonioseven

I was the other person.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 3 2011, 10:06 PM~19496160
> *Has some nice hoods for sure.
> *


 :0 holy hell!! yah....if you guys need cowls?! hit that link to this dude on ebay!! they look like plastic stock shit!!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 4 2011, 09:28 PM~19505173
> *:0 holy hell!! yah....if you guys need cowls?! hit that link to this dude on ebay!! they look like plastic stock shit!!
> *


on a related note, anyone know of any cowls for a 70 MC? I'd hit this dude up already & he doesn't plan on making one anytime soon.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 5 2011, 03:52 PM~19511151
> *on a related note, anyone know of any cowls for a 70 MC?  I'd hit this dude up already & he doesn't plan on making one anytime soon.
> *


There are some on Ebay. SMBC usually has some.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven

Update: Dude's gonna make a cowl and an outlaw hood for the Grand National.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 5 2011, 08:09 PM~19513345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Damn that's nice and subtle. Doesn't look too big or too small.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

where can i get one of these things that hold the models ?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 6 2011, 12:53 AM~19516756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where can i get one of these things that hold the models ?
> *


Tamiya.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 5 2011, 09:55 PM~19516786
> *Tamiya.
> *


on their website ?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 6 2011, 03:23 AM~19518350
> *on their website ?
> *



http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=74522

Can be found on Ebay for around $20 plus shipping.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

thanks man i gotta get me one of those


----------



## Tonioseven

*Or make your own from some wood and a wire hanger. I have 3 of these...*


















*There's a hooked screw on the end so I can hang them on my closet wall...*

























*This isn't my original idea but I'm sharing it anyway.*


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 6 2011, 03:51 PM~19523275
> *Or make your own from some wood and a wire hanger. I have 3 of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a hooked screw on the end so I can hang them on my closet wall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't my original idea but I'm sharing it anyway.
> *


thats sik thanks nice collection btw you gotta shitload


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Anyone know where to order factory correct paint? I need a specific color from a 67 GTO. I have the paint code. Can i get it from a dealer or auto paint store?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 7 2011, 03:15 PM~19531653
> *Anyone know where to order factory correct paint? I need a specific color from a 67 GTO. I have the paint code. Can i get it from a dealer or auto paint store?
> *



http://www.scalefinishes.com/



http://www.mcwautomotivefinishes.com/


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 7 2011, 04:17 PM~19531673
> *http://www.scalefinishes.com/
> http://www.mcwautomotivefinishes.com/
> *



Thanks 85. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 7 2011, 03:25 PM~19531747
> *Thanks 85.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 7 2011, 04:27 PM~19531761
> *
> *



Is the Scalefinishes paint good?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 7 2011, 04:24 PM~19532328
> *Is the Scalefinishes paint good?
> *


Yes, Tonioseven uses it also.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 7 2011, 04:31 PM~19532394
> *Yes, Tonioseven uses it also.
> *


Yup!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 7 2011, 08:53 PM~19534640
> *Yup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good T.


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks!  I try! Lol


----------



## undead white boy

Ok heres a question.
On my hearse everytime i painted it the paint always seemed to crack. Weather or not its the primer or the kandy it alwayse cracked in the same spots. Whats the deal with that?


----------



## grimreaper69

Too damn much mud.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 9 2011, 06:46 PM~19550175
> *Too damn much mud.
> *


99% of that mud was removed and replaced with glue though and it cracked where ther was bare plastic no filler.


----------



## hocknberry

i picked up a couple of 2 door verts from beto.....im hearin the caprice taxi/cop car or impala is a good donor? do the guts have to be modified much or will it fir right in?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 9 2011, 09:52 PM~19550219
> *99% of that mud was removed and replaced with glue though and it cracked where ther was bare plastic no filler.
> *


What prep are you doing before you spray?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 9 2011, 08:38 PM~19550662
> *i picked up a couple of 2 door verts from beto.....im hearin the caprice taxi/cop car or impala is a good donor? do the guts have to be modified much or will it fir right in?
> *


Yes the front engine bay will take a Lil trimming  up by the header panel other than that the rest is up to you I cut mine in back to make the vert pocket


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 10 2011, 12:30 AM~19553707
> *Yes the front engine bay will take a Lil trimming  up by the header panel other than that the rest is up to you I cut mine in back to make the vert pocket
> *


cool! ill keep you in mind when i get around to doing it up! you have pics in your thread of the caddy done?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 10 2011, 06:39 PM~19558968
> *cool! ill keep you in mind when i get around to doing it up! you have pics in your thread of the caddy done?
> *


Naw bro I haven't painted the body yet but I think smiley has picks in his thread


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 9 2011, 05:52 PM~19550219
> *99% of that mud was removed and replaced with glue though and it cracked where ther was bare plastic no filler.
> *


First step.... CA and kicker for bodywork.... Never use that much bondo when doing bodywork... Once you got your bodywork done what I like to do is take the polishing pads to it starting with the coursest and working up to the finest... keep in mind this is on bare plastic... I always use Duplicolor Primer Sealer... shit works best IMO... let it dry for a few hours and then hit it with the polishing pads again and some water... if you need to reprime then so be it.... Give it another go around with the pads again and you should be good to paint...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 9 2011, 09:52 PM~19550219
> *99% of that mud was removed and replaced with glue though and it cracked where ther was bare plastic no filler.
> *



Are you not using primer?


----------



## raystrey

anyone know where i can get a real nice looking brake master cylinder for a shaved firewall???

plastic chromed or alluminum??

also anyone use the model master Metalizer Enamel Paints and if so what is your feedback?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 11 2011, 10:41 AM~19565884
> *anyone know where i can get a real nice looking brake master cylinder for a shaved firewall???
> 
> plastic chromed or alluminum??
> 
> also anyone use the model master Metalizer Enamel Paints and if so what is your feedback?
> *


see for yourself i use it all the time


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 11 2011, 11:41 AM~19565884
> *anyone know where i can get a real nice looking brake master cylinder for a shaved firewall???
> 
> plastic chromed or alluminum??
> 
> also anyone use the model master Metalizer Enamel Paints and if so what is your feedback?
> *


 70 Monte Carlo has one


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 11 2011, 07:00 AM~19564505
> *Are you not using primer?
> *


im using the krylon primer and even when that was layed it cracked.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 12 2011, 03:54 PM~19577756
> *im using the krylon primer and even when that was layed it cracked.
> *


Thats a big no no Kevin... That krylon is shit man.... Get some Duplicolor primer sealer... thats all I ever use... made the mistake of using Rustoleum primer once, and never again will I use that shit...


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 12 2011, 05:02 PM~19577842
> *Thats a big no no Kevin... That krylon is shit man....  Get some Duplicolor primer sealer... thats all I ever use... made the mistake of using Rustoleum primer once, and never again will I use that shit...
> *


ahh i was thinking the tack rags were fucking it up but the same shit happened on a different model when i didnt use the tack rags.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 12 2011, 04:06 PM~19577878
> *ahh i was thinking the tack rags were fucking it up but the same shit happened on a different model when i didnt use the tack rags.
> *


Go to autozone or Pep Boyz and get yourself the Duplicolor... save yourself the headache from future builds....


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 12 2011, 05:09 PM~19577909
> *Go to autozone or Pep Boyz and get yourself the Duplicolor... save yourself the headache from future builds....
> *


k thanks bro


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 12 2011, 05:06 PM~19577878
> *ahh i was thinking the tack rags were fucking it up but the same shit happened on a different model when i didnt use the tack rags.
> *


It might be the weather,is it to cold mabe..


----------



## japanman

today i painted my 59 impala (used a water based paint) and clear coated it with the Tamiya clear coat which comes in the spray can. I went to check it while it was "drying" and found the clear was eating away the paint :angry: been building cars for years (although I havn't done many) and I'm still learning, feel like such a fucking noob. so my question is does it matter which clear coats are used on which paints or did I fuck up somewhere earlier? :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sounds like the clear was laquer? i havent done much with water based paints but that may be the reason it ate it. they make a water based clear for applications like that but couldnt tell ya how well it works.


----------



## Tonioseven

Tamiya clear is very strong. I never use it anymore because of that and I paint with any kind of paint. Lol. Model Master make a water-based clear. Gunze does as well.

http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/...8997#post578997

http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/...8998#post578998


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 15 2011, 09:02 AM~19604199
> *Tamiya clear is very strong. I never use it anymore because of that and I paint with any kind of paint. Lol. Model Master make a water-based clear. Gunze does as well.
> 
> http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/...8997#post578997
> 
> http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/...8998#post578998
> 
> 
> *


i use the model master stuff as a barrier for HOK and one shot for soem reason my urethane attacks HOK


----------



## japanman

thanks for the info


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by japanman_@Jan 15 2011, 04:15 PM~19606023
> *thanks for the info
> *


----------



## grimreaper69

Will Purple Power eat resin?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 15 2011, 07:14 PM~19606955
> *Will Purple Power eat resin?
> *


Gimme a few minutes on this one...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 15 2011, 07:14 PM~19606955
> *Will Purple Power eat resin?
> *


No


----------



## Tonioseven

http://wwwboard.spotlighthobbies.com/index.pl?read=1617999


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks guys. 


Another request. I need ideas for a good enamel clear, the Valspar I been using has been discontinued.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 15 2011, 05:39 PM~19607107
> *Thanks guys.
> Another request. I need ideas for a good enamel clear, the Valspar I been using has been discontinued.
> *


duplicolor engine enamel clear


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 16 2011, 02:14 AM~19609671
> *duplicolor engine enamel clear
> *


Seriously?? Never thought of that. Thanks E.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 16 2011, 02:14 AM~19609671
> *duplicolor engine enamel clear
> *


BTW, is this non yellowing? Or will all enamel clear yellow?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

heres a lambo door how too i did a long ass time ago, for anyone who wants to know how


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ive done that same setup, but used a piece of wire on a 16 penny nail wrapped tight so it gives the effect of opening like a real car door instead of just popping straight up.


----------



## [LOWEMO]

will DOT-4 brake fluid work for taking the paint off, or does it have to be DOT-3?

as in a purple pond method?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Jan 17 2011, 08:38 AM~19618161
> *will DOT-4 brake fluid work for taking the paint off, or does it have to be DOT-3?
> 
> as in a purple pond method?
> *


Should be the same basically. 
:dunno: 
Brake fluid has always worked for me. On styrene plastic not resin though.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Anyone know if BMF still sell the original chrome foil? This new and improved shit is garbage IMO. Tried 3 different spots and it just wont stick.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 17 2011, 10:35 AM~19618436
> *Anyone know if BMF still sell the original chrome foil? This new and improved shit is garbage IMO. Tried 3 different spots and it just wont stick.
> *


Just go pick up another sheet. The first batch of the new sucked.

Or you could try spraying some adhesive on it before you apply it.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 15 2011, 06:39 PM~19607107
> *Thanks guys.
> Another request. I need ideas for a good enamel clear, the Valspar I been using has been discontinued.
> *


Mr Super Cleaar


----------



## laredo85

Alrite fellas quik question. What rsome tips airbrushn with nail polish and the bad?? Thxz


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 18 2011, 11:02 PM~19636097
> *Alrite fellas quik question.  What rsome tips airbrushn with nail polish and the bad?? Thxz
> *


the good:
everything 

the bad: 
needs matching base coat
works better with acrylic reducer
dries flat
dries fast in airbrush
somewhat of a shelf life


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 19 2011, 12:17 AM~19636283
> *the good:
> everything
> 
> the bad:
> needs matching base coat
> works better with acrylic reducer
> dries flat
> dries fast in airbrush
> somewhat of a shelf life
> *



Thxz bro appreciate it for the tips n quik response


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 19 2011, 12:02 AM~19636097
> *Alrite fellas quik question.  What rsome tips airbrushn with nail polish and the bad?? Thxz
> *


Shoot with low pressure.
Sally's beauty Supplies carries Nail Polish thinner


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 19 2011, 02:29 PM~19639994
> *Shoot with low pressure.
> Sally's beauty Supplies carries Nail Polish thinner
> *


Great info. Do I use same thinner 4 airbrush cleanup??


----------



## crooks

need help whit my paint need to know what brand to use to make a nice paint job and so it looks clear need some steps from primer to sanding and grit numbers


----------



## undead white boy

who makes the suburban resin kit? i need one from the 50's hoping from 55 specifically


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 19 2011, 11:57 PM~19644797
> *who makes the suburban resin kit? i need one from the 50's hoping from 55 specifically
> *



http://rmrresin.webs.com/nf125.htm


http://resinrealm.net/Star/RRGalleries/Chevrolet/index.html


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 19 2011, 10:05 PM~19644903
> *http://rmrresin.webs.com/nf125.htm
> http://resinrealm.net/Star/RRGalleries/Chevrolet/index.html
> *


sweet thanks


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 20 2011, 12:29 AM~19645231
> *sweet thanks
> *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

is there a 89 suburban resin kit anywhere ?

or 54 Chevy truck ?


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 20 2011, 12:57 AM~19644797
> *who makes the suburban resin kit? i need one from the 50's hoping from 55 specifically
> *


i have one i may trade if your interested :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

do some ppl really use gel pens for patterns ???

how does that work ? :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 21 2011, 04:39 PM~19661817
> *do some ppl really use gel pens for patterns ???
> 
> how does that work ? :happysad:
> *


you may wanna check out MiniDreams thread..he does gel pens more than anyone on here i believe.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 21 2011, 04:39 PM~19661817
> *do some ppl really use gel pens for patterns ???
> 
> how does that work ? :happysad:
> *


 you can use them but they dont dry so you cant touch the work until you clear coat over it a few times...good thing is if you mess up it wipes right off


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 21 2011, 06:39 PM~19661817
> *do some ppl really use gel pens for patterns ???
> 
> how does that work ? :happysad:
> *


The bright purple is gel pen. Make sure the surface is flat (as opposed to shiny) Apply your design and let it dry for a few days before you clear.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Jan 21 2011, 04:51 PM~19661906-->
> 
> 
> 
> you may wanna check out MiniDreams thread..he does gel pens more than anyone on here i believe.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 05:35 PM~19662251
> *you can use them but they dont dry so you cant touch the work until you clear coat over it a few times...good thing is if you mess up it wipes right off
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@Jan 21 2011, 05:37 PM~19662265
> *The bright purple is gel pen. Make sure the surface is flat (as opposed to shiny) Apply your design and let it dry for a few days before you clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



awesome thanks guys very helpful


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Which kit comes with some good supremes ?


----------



## grimreaper69

This might be a stupid ?, but can I use Testors Wet Look Clear Laquer over Duplicolor (acrylic laquer)? I only ask because I'm sprayin Duplicolor over cheap enamel primer with good results.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Jan 23 2011, 12:21 AM~19671759
> *Which kit comes with some good supremes ?
> *


70 impala has a good set, though i assume 85Biarittz or 716 will chime in with a few more kits that have em..LOL


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 19 2011, 01:02 AM~19636097
> *Alrite fellas quik question.  What rsome tips airbrushn with nail polish and the bad?? Thxz
> *



http://modelpaint.tripod.com/nailpolish101.htm


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 23 2011, 06:47 AM~19672472
> *This might be a stupid ?, but can I use Testors Wet Look Clear Laquer over Duplicolor (acrylic laquer)? I only ask because I'm sprayin Duplicolor over cheap enamel primer with good results.
> *


Is it the Duplicolor Perfect match? I use nothing but Duplicolor paints and then clear with Wet Look ....


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 23 2011, 08:31 AM~19672910
> *70 impala has a good set, though i assume 85Biarittz or 716 will chime in with a few more kits that have em..LOL
> *


70 Impala
Ford Starliner ( I believe its the one with the retro box art)
49 Ford Coupe
just off the top of my head


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

69 yenko camaro if you can get lips to go with them..


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 24 2011, 02:11 AM~19679674
> *Is it the Duplicolor Perfect match? I use nothing but Duplicolor paints and then clear with Wet Look ....
> *


Yup, Perfect Match. So it's safe to use the wet look clear then??


----------



## darkside customs

I always use the wet look clear on it... Never had any problems...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

whats the difference when your working with a resin body do you have to take different steps on painting it ?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 25 2011, 08:22 AM~19691034
> *whats the difference when your working with a resin body do you have to take different steps on painting it ?
> *


It needs to be cleaned of all release chemicals. Soak it in Westly's Bleche White and then clean it like you would a plastic kit.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

What's the best way to jam a trunk?Should I use strip styrene or a sheet of it?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 26 2011, 08:45 AM~19701800
> *What's the best way to jam a trunk?Should I use strip styrene or a sheet of it?
> *


flat strip


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 26 2011, 10:25 AM~19702081
> *flat strip
> *


Thanx.What is the best size of strip to use?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 26 2011, 09:46 AM~19702209
> *Thanx.What is the best size of strip to use?
> *


i used whatever i had 3mm is the best


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 26 2011, 10:57 AM~19702293
> *i used whatever i had 3mm is the best
> *


thanx bro.I'll have to pick some up on my next supply run.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 26 2011, 09:45 AM~19701800
> *What's the best way to jam a trunk?Should I use strip styrene or a sheet of it?
> *



either way

It's cheaper buying the sheets and make you own strips.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 26 2011, 01:46 PM~19704012
> *
> either way
> 
> It's cheaper buying the sheets and make you own strips.
> *


x2 u can pay the price for 5 strips of one size or make 20+ strips of any size out of a sheet sure it takes longer but worth saving the money


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Lacquer over enamel not good!
But can i spray enamel over lacquer?

Stupid i know. I forgot whether it was ok or not.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Yes


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 23 2011, 07:32 PM~19676905
> *http://modelpaint.tripod.com/nailpolish101.htm
> *



Good material rite here. Thxz bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 26 2011, 06:06 PM~19705694
> *x2 u can pay the price for 5 strips of one size or make 20+ strips of any size out of a sheet sure it takes longer but worth saving the money
> *


Thanx for the tip fellas.I have some .5 mm sheet.Is that going to be thick enough?


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 27 2011, 09:30 AM~19712053
> *Thanx for the tip fellas.I have some .5 mm sheet.Is that going to be thick enough?
> *


that kinda thin but it might work...only one way to find out lol


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 27 2011, 12:41 PM~19713117
> *that kinda thin but it might work...only one way to find out lol
> *


I'll give it a try later tonight to see if it will work.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 27 2011, 10:30 AM~19712053
> *Thanx for the tip fellas.I have some .5 mm sheet.Is that going to be thick enough?
> *


I use 1.0 mm - close to 1/16

.05mm - close to 1/32

.03mm - paper thin , more like calling card thickness

Hope this helps


----------



## raystrey

any one know where we can download scale auto enthusiast????? :happysad:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 1 2011, 03:45 PM~19756785
> *any one know where we can download scale auto enthusiast?????  :happysad:
> *




its not on the scale auto site?


----------



## undead white boy

What size of square stock do i use to scratch build a frame?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i think its from 3/16" to 1/4" in size, really depends on what it is mostly.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 3 2011, 03:47 PM~19779352
> *i think its from 3/16" to 1/4" in size, really depends on what it is mostly.
> *


its a f 250 so thats a heavy duty frame right?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 3 2011, 03:58 PM~19779438
> *its a f 250 so thats a heavy duty frame right?
> *


yeah definitely. with somethin like that i'd use 1/4" but thats all on you to decide. May wanna check it to the frame and see how far off its gonna be. Also, usually a 1/4" square stock will lay under the cab of the truck w/o it hitting any of the back wall.. but its really damn close!


----------



## labauvetrey

what size round tubing are yall using for yall four links and crazy designes on yall frames


----------



## SlammdSonoma

the 4 link i just built consists of 1/4" square stock with a hole already drilled for the points of attachment, the tubing is 1/8" with alum tubing inside so it slides.. i dont know the size of the alum. tubing but it fits in the other smoothly.


----------



## kykustoms

i usually use 3/32 tubes for links and my round frames


----------



## xceed

sorry for cheap english

I try to search but i don't find how it is call !
I see people who make custom models : for exemple : a homemade 4 door pickup..so they use plastic sheets/resin/fiber ... to make there bed finner or to fix to cab together...

Do you understand want i'm looking for ?
I know how to use putty and filler but don't know where to find/buy plastics sheet pieces..
Resin kits or ..plastics sheets... HOW DO YOU CALL THAT !! 

Is Tamiya, Revell, AMT sell those kits ? 
Or do you just use "home junk plastics" to make your models ?
Can you tell me wich manufacturer sell those kits if they are on market ?
I need a link or picture or how do you make those pieces..where do you take it ?!
Any informations will be appreciated !! THANKS


----------



## xceed

and i forgot something !!
custom frames !..where to find those long pieces of plastics...
Or can i buy a "custom frame building kit" ?

sorry


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by xceed_@Feb 7 2011, 03:49 PM~19810655
> *sorry for cheap english
> 
> I try to search but i don't find how it is call !
> I see people who make custom models : for exemple : a homemade 4 door pickup..so they use plastic sheets/resin/fiber ... to make there bed finner or to fix to cab together...
> 
> Do you understand want i'm looking for ?
> I know how to use putty and filler but don't know where to find/buy plastics sheet pieces..
> Resin kits or ..plastics sheets... HOW DO YOU CALL THAT !!
> 
> Is Tamiya, Revell, AMT sell those kits ?
> Or do you just use "home junk plastics" to make your models ?
> Can you tell me wich manufacturer sell those kits if they are on market ?
> I need a link or picture or how do you make those pieces..where do you take it ?!
> Any informations will be appreciated !! THANKS
> *


its called styrene u can get it from a few diff companies and sites i use evergreen brand because my hobby shop carries that brand...you can usually find it on ebay in variety lots


----------



## ShowRodFreak

http://www.evergreenscalemodels.com/


----------



## Laidframe

I want to make a sand drag jeep, so are the modelhaus tires any good, or are there some that are better. Also need pictures of the tires that are available.

Thanks.


----------



## LoLife4Life

quick question has any one used the TESTORS LACQUER SPRAY CANS if so whats ur thoughts


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Feb 9 2011, 09:32 PM~19831019
> *quick question has any one used the TESTORS LACQUER SPRAY CANS if so whats ur thoughts
> *


I dig 'em...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 9 2011, 08:49 PM~19831766
> *I dig 'em...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2, its all i use or Pactra Laquers ( r/c car paint)


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 9 2011, 07:49 PM~19831766
> *I dig 'em...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what clear do you use???


----------



## xceed

ok so i will search for styrene here...( need to find if is the same name in french first  ) 

Hobbies shop here are quite rare... 2-3 maximum in Quebec city..

Ontario have a lot more of hobby shops and they have more stuffs !
Maybe plastics shops can get me that.

thank you


----------



## Bogyoke

look for plastic signage that is usually styrene. For Sale, Open/Closed, vote for... etc.
http://www.premiumgraphicx.com/sty.jpg 

these range in thickness so look around 

otherwise look online for hobby supplies http://www.hobby-exporter.com/


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

whats the best stuff to use to polish your paint job after water sanding ?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 10 2011, 12:32 PM~19835934
> *what clear do you use???
> *


Testors One Shot decanted and shot through an airbrush. If you get the body smoothed just right you won't need to do anything to it but just let it dry. I get 'em at Michael's with the %40 off coupon. Lol.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 10 2011, 10:36 PM~19840187
> *whats the best stuff to use to polish your paint job after water sanding ?
> *













Ther'es plenty of other options but this stuff is inexpensive and I'm usually monetarily deficient on occasion. Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 11 2011, 07:39 AM~19843397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ther'es plenty of other options but this stuff is inexpensive and I'm usually monetarily deficient on occasion. Lol! :biggrin:
> *


me too lol 

does it give it that glass look ?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Feb 11 2011, 06:37 AM~19843387-->
> 
> 
> 
> Testors One Shot decanted and shot through an airbrush. If you get the body smoothed just right you won't need to do anything to it but just let it dry. I get 'em at Michael's with the %40 off coupon. Lol.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn i only use cans, i just hate the airbrush clean up :happysad:
> 
> what about there clear in there new line up of same brand of colors?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 11 2011, 09:14 AM~19844285
> *me too lol
> 
> does it give it that glass look ?
> *


x2


----------



## Hydrohype

Im taking notes.. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

You can use cans to get the same results. I have a polishing kit but I rarely use a sheet finer than 4000 grit. Usually after I let the clear gas out for a few days I hit it with 3200, 3600, then 4000 and then the Novus #2. it's over after that  . Their clear comes out of the can a bit too strong for me but the formula is pretty good. I'm far from a contest builder but I think I do okay as far as the smoothness. I usually warm my paint cans in WARM not HOT water for about 2 minutes and shake them thoroughly before I spray.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 9 2011, 07:49 PM~19831766
> *I dig 'em...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO EVEN THOUGH THEY SAY NO CLEAR NEEDED U STILL CLEAR IT?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Feb 11 2011, 09:26 PM~19848102
> *SO EVEN THOUGH THEY SAY NO CLEAR NEEDED U STILL CLEAR IT?
> *


Most definitely! :yes:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 11 2011, 07:01 PM~19848311
> *Most definitely!  :yes:
> *


DAMN! THANKS SO WHAT DO U RECOMEND FOR CLEAR OUT OF A CAN? SHOULD I USE THE CLEAR FROM TESTORS


----------



## Tonioseven

I use Testors clear because it's cheap and works great for me; I do recommend it since it's easy to find and also use without a lot of fuss.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 11 2011, 07:34 PM~19848545
> *I use Testors clear because it's cheap and works great for me; I do recommend it since it's easy to find and also use without a lot of fuss.
> *


THANKS I'MA GIVE IT A G... WHAT ABOUT PRIMER CUZ EVERY ONE ON HERE HAS AN OPINION ON WHATS GOOD AND WORKS FOR THEM BUT SINCE U USE THE PAINT I WANA USE U SHOULD HAVE A GOOD ANSWER


----------



## Tonioseven

*Plastikote T235 primer for the last 11 years. They changed the can but the ingredients are the same. It also comes in red, black, and white which I will use on occasion as well.*


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 12 2011, 09:24 AM~19851867
> *Plastikote T235 primer for the last 11 years. They changed the can but the ingredients are the same. It also comes in red, black, and white which I will use on occasion as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks a million and sorry for the hundred and one questions but id rather get it right since this is my come back build!! 66 rivi


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Feb 12 2011, 06:04 PM~19853413
> *thanks a million and sorry for the hundred and one questions but id rather get it right since this is my come back build!! 66 rivi
> *


Sorry for what?! :biggrin: How will we all get better unless we ask?! We gotta look out for each other bro!!


----------



## darkside customs

What donor kit do I need for a 68 Caprice? Would a 70 Impala work?


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 14 2011, 02:35 PM~19866757
> *What donor kit do I need for a 68 Caprice? Would a 70 Impala work?
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 14 2011, 02:35 PM~19866757
> *What donor kit do I need for a 68 Caprice? Would a 70 Impala work?
> *


I believe Betos was a 67 donor. Some do use the 70.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Feb 14 2011, 12:58 PM~19867456
> *I believe Betos was a 67 donor. Some do use the 70.
> *


i think both would work james, the 70 for more of a curbside or the 67 if you want more detail, im goona go with the 67 for my 68 caprice i think!?


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas...


----------



## 408models

*ORCHARD SUPPLY HARDWARE STORE KRYSTAL CLEAR is ENAMEL OR LACQUER??????*

ITS WHITE AND BLUE CAN


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 15 2011, 01:08 PM~19875160
> *ORCHARD SUPPLY HARDWARE STORE  KRYSTAL CLEAR is  ENAMEL OR LACQUER??????
> 
> ITS WHITE AND BLUE CAN
> *


Not much info on the web. Only pictures I saw, the cans are labeled enamel.


----------



## brantstevens

Will using a dark primer then a light primer over top affect my colour when painted? Cause i ran out of primer an all they had was lighter stuff.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

scale dreams has free shipping til the 20th and 15% off the whole website


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 15 2011, 08:31 PM~19880546
> *scale dreams has free shipping til the 20th and 15% off the whole website
> *


 :yes: great deal, not too pass up


----------



## 408models

DOES ANY ONE HAVE A LIST OF THE NUMBERS ACCOCIATES WITH THE COLORS FOR KENS FUZZY FUR?

SCALEDREAMS SAYS COLOR BUT NO NUMBER ON DESCRIPTION TO MATCH UP WITH THE ONES IN THE PICS :happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 16 2011, 12:33 PM~19884517
> *DOES ANY ONE HAVE A LIST OF THE NUMBERS ACCOCIATES WITH THE COLORS FOR KENS FUZZY FUR?
> 
> SCALEDREAMS SAYS COLOR BUT NO NUMBER ON DESCRIPTION TO MATCH UP WITH THE ONES IN THE PICS  :happysad:
> *


x2


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Feb 15 2011, 08:48 PM~19879381
> *Will using a dark primer then a light primer over top affect my colour when painted? Cause i ran out of primer an all they had was lighter stuff.
> *


If your using candies and light metalics....Yes. If your using solid colors..... no , your even safe on using dark metalics.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 16 2011, 12:33 PM~19884517
> *DOES ANY ONE HAVE A LIST OF THE NUMBERS ACCOCIATES WITH THE COLORS FOR KENS FUZZY FUR?
> 
> SCALEDREAMS SAYS COLOR BUT NO NUMBER ON DESCRIPTION TO MATCH UP WITH THE ONES IN THE PICS  :happysad:
> *


when you checkout it shows the number but its kind of a hassle to go back and forth :happysad:


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 17 2011, 06:19 AM~19884876
> *If your using candies and light metalics....Yes.  If your using solid colors..... no , your even safe on using dark metalics.
> *



Thanks heaps showrod!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

what is needed to lay down flocking ?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

also how do you make the seatbelt metal ends ?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 16 2011, 03:43 PM~19885923
> *what is needed to lay down flocking ?
> *


white glue and water


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 16 2011, 04:14 PM~19886196
> *white glue and water
> *


like elmers glue ?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 16 2011, 06:17 PM~19886221
> *like elmers glue ?
> *


yes


----------



## LoLife4Life

what do u use to hold parts together for mock ups? I'm trying to get the stance and want to put the parts together but be able to take apart


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Feb 16 2011, 07:00 PM~19887563
> *what do u use to hold parts together for mock ups? I'm trying to get the stance and want to put the parts together but be able to take apart
> *


i use the blue painters tape, holds together without leaving residue behind!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 16 2011, 04:45 PM~19885946
> *also how do you make the seatbelt metal ends ?
> *


Model car garage or detail master has photo etch.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 16 2011, 10:23 PM~19889556
> *Model car garage or detail master has photo etch.
> *


thanks


----------



## txhardhittaz

any tips on making link bars and ends for a bagged truck using square tubing?
also how can i make airbags?
thnx


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

is there a special tool to cut doors open ?

special methods anyone uses ?


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 18 2011, 06:46 PM~19903370
> *is there a special tool to cut doors open ?
> 
> special methods anyone uses ?
> *



The back side of an exacto blade.
Panel scriber.
PE saw blades.


Some use the exacto to then then sewing thread to finish the cut.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

thanks


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 18 2011, 07:22 PM~19903634
> *thanks
> *


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Feb 18 2011, 03:32 PM~19903296
> *any tips on  making link bars and ends for a bagged truck using square tubing?
> also how can i make airbags?
> thnx
> *


i use round rod for links flat sheet styrene for ends and for air bags...glue 2 o-rings on top of each other then a washer on each end!


----------



## txhardhittaz

ok,thnx


----------



## LoLife4Life

what primer do u use or recommend tonio recommended plastikote but cant find that shit no where 3 days search and i aint found nutin :angry:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Feb 19 2011, 02:22 PM~19909721
> *what primer do u use or recommend  tonio recommended plastikote but cant find that shit no where 3 days search and i aint found nutin :angry:
> *


You can use Duplicolor. What area are you in.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Los Angeles


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Feb 19 2011, 02:48 PM~19909881
> *Los Angeles
> *


Check Micheals Crafts stores. There are a couple around LA


----------



## LoLife4Life

for plastikote nope but krylon yup ima get duplicolor do u kno if i can spray a lacquer over it


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Feb 19 2011, 03:53 PM~19910154
> *for plastikote nope but krylon yup ima get duplicolor do u kno if i can spray a lacquer over it
> *


Yea Duplicolor is a lacquer. Plus they have alot of factory colors available. They also have a metalspek and a metalcast. One can be used as a flake and the other as a kandy.


----------



## txhardhittaz

any tips on making a roll pan with frenched in plate box?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Feb 19 2011, 01:22 PM~19909721
> *what primer do u use or recommend  tonio recommended plastikote but cant find that shit no where 3 days search and i aint found nutin :angry:
> *


http://www.amazon.com/PlastiKote-T-235-San...l/dp/B000CPAA3A


I tried to find a place in L.A. that may carry it but no such luck yet. I'll keep trying.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 19 2011, 06:51 PM~19912529
> *http://www.amazon.com/PlastiKote-T-235-San...l/dp/B000CPAA3A
> I tried to find a place in L.A. that may carry it but no such luck yet. I'll keep trying.
> *


thanks tonio i checked their site and it gave me locations when i called no one carried it anymore so i went with duplicolor


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Feb 19 2011, 02:48 PM~19909881
> *Los Angeles
> *



Check and see if there is a CarQuest near you.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

That's where I found some.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

how long would a sheet of bare metal foil last ?

how many cars would it do ?

or each sheet = 1 car ?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 19 2011, 10:37 PM~19913677
> *how long would a sheet of bare metal foil last  ?
> 
> how many cars would it do ?
> 
> or each sheet = 1 car ?
> *


depends on the appication, car in thought. easy car like a 67 take none at all, but somethin like a 57 ford or 57 chevy it may take a 1/4 of the page..depending on who's layin it (no ****)


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 19 2011, 11:22 PM~19913945
> *depends on the appication, car in thought.  easy car like a 67 take none at all, but somethin like a 57 ford or 57 chevy it may take a 1/4 of the page..depending on who's layin it (no ****)
> *


need it for a nomad and a 70 boss mustang 

probably need 2 sheets huh ?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 19 2011, 11:29 PM~19913970
> *need it for a nomad and a 70 boss mustang
> 
> probably need 2 sheets huh ?
> *


i dont think you would use 2 sheets of foil for those builds SPLIT....but its good to have extra supply i guess?! when i first got into the hobby i would buy a sheet per model i bought!!! after awhile....foil doesnt work so good when it sits too long! i would say 1 sheet of foil would do your nomad and 70 boss easily!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 20 2011, 12:33 AM~19914254
> *i dont think you would use 2 sheets of foil for those builds SPLIT....but its good to have extra supply i guess?! when i first got into the hobby i would buy a sheet per model i bought!!! after awhile....foil doesnt work so good when it sits too long! i would say 1 sheet of foil would do your nomad and 70 boss easily!
> *


ok cool thanks hocknberry


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Ok Which kit carries a chrome rear axel. 

TIA


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 22 2011, 09:40 PM~19937804
> *Ok  Which kit carries a chrome rear axel.
> 
> TIA
> *


THE DONKS KITS ? :dunno:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

how many different styles of knockoffs do they make ? any pics ? :happysad:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 22 2011, 10:37 PM~19938716
> *how many different styles of knockoffs do they make ? any pics ? :happysad:
> *


*HOPPIN HYDROS KO's:*






























*PEGASUS KO's*


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 22 2011, 11:15 PM~19938573
> *THE DONKS KITS ? :dunno:
> *


the caddy and chevell donks have em....i never did get the GN or monte kits...they may have em too?!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 23 2011, 05:26 PM~19943682
> *HOPPIN HYDROS KO's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEGASUS KO's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  thanks


----------



## darkside customs

the donk caddy has a nice chrome rear end.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 23 2011, 08:53 PM~19945012
> *the caddy and chevell donks have em....i never did get the GN or monte kits...they may have em too?!
> *


Thanks


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 24 2011, 12:14 PM~19949991
> *the donk caddy has a nice chrome rear end.
> *


Kool. Humm need to know if it will work on a 70 Monte


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9RUv3vl-Z4 



this how u do it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :0 :0 :0


----------



## charlieshowtime

is this a good primer to use for model cars before painting


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Feb 26 2011, 06:37 PM~19968022
> *is this a good primer to use for model cars before painting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the best primer u can use is


----------



## OFDatTX

whats the best camera to take pics ?
what camera yall been using?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 26 2011, 09:21 PM~19968510
> *whats the best camera to take pics ?
> what camera yall been using?
> *



My blackberry.


----------



## [LOWEMO]

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 26 2011, 06:21 PM~19968510
> *whats the best camera to take pics ?
> what camera yall been using?
> *




my htc..... but i no some people on here have like digital SLR's and things... too much money for a camera if you ask me... but you can definantly see the difference


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im runnin a kodak 8.2mp. seems to work damn good, tho runs batteries quickly.

also just got a droid 2 today, and texting pics but not sure how the quality is. :happysad:


----------



## txhardhittaz

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Feb 19 2011, 08:49 PM~19912064
> *any tips on making a roll pan with frenched in plate box?
> *


anyone?
im having a hard time trying to get the right shape


----------



## SlammdSonoma

take a license plate from the decal sheet cut it out as clean & close as ya can, then use it as your pattern to use for where the plate will be. Draw around it & cut it out, test fit with the same piece, once ya got the right size & square put a piece of styrene on the back side that will cover the plate hole ya made in the pan.

















was done the same way as said.


----------



## txhardhittaz

ok,thnx


----------



## labauvetrey

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 26 2011, 06:21 PM~19968510
> *whats the best camera to take pics ?
> what camera yall been using?
> *


My iphone 3gs


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

One of the best ones is an android phone can.... clear as day


----------



## OFDatTX

Cool thanks homies. 
I have iPhone 3GS but they come out bad?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i just got a droid 2, pics are clear as fuck!


----------



## brantstevens

i use my iphone 4 which has focus an can also zoom in.


----------



## LoLife4Life

where can i buy HOK paint in Los Angeles


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by labauvetrey+Feb 27 2011, 08:06 AM~19971069-->
> 
> 
> 
> My iphone 3gs
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 10:55 PM~19975831
> *i just got a droid 2, pics are clear as fuck!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-brantstevens_@Feb 28 2011, 12:25 AM~19976890
> *i use my iphone 4 which has focus an can also zoom in.
> *


Post some pics y'all.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Feb 28 2011, 01:27 AM~19976908
> *where can i buy HOK paint in Los Angeles
> *


tcpglobal.com


----------



## brantstevens

here you go OFDatTx, these an some other have been with me iphone 4.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=535330&st=120


----------



## txhardhittaz

whats a good adhesive for plastic tubing?
i tried super glue and it sucks


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Feb 28 2011, 08:44 PM~19982661
> *whats a good adhesive for plastic tubing?
> i tried super glue and it sucks
> *


Testors model glue, Tenax, Bondene, pipe glue. This stuff works by melting the surfaces together. So too much will cause distortion.


----------



## txhardhittaz

ok thnx,that damn super glue doesnt dry for sht


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Feb 28 2011, 09:02 PM~19982761
> *ok thnx,that damn super glue doesnt dry for sht
> *


Did you use the accellerant? You can also sprinkle some baking powder on it makes it stronger. Just may have to do a little sanding.


----------



## txhardhittaz

nah,i just used the regular stuff in the tube.ill have to try that 
thnx


----------



## txhardhittaz

well looks like i used too much testors and the frame is done.my homie might have a spare one i can use so i can start over


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Feb 28 2011, 10:57 PM~19983861
> *well looks like i used too much  testors and the frame is done.my homie might have  a spare one i can use so i can start over
> *


I use a toothpick what did you use?


----------



## txhardhittaz

i squeezed what i thought was a little bit but i guess it was too much


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Feb 28 2011, 02:23 AM~19977880
> *here you go OFDatTx, these an some other have been with me iphone 4.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=535330&st=120
> *


Cool thanks.


----------



## boskeeter

Is there another way to wire a distributor beside using a pen vise?


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@Mar 1 2011, 08:59 PM~19991729
> *Is there another way to wire a distributor beside using a pen vise?
> *


I just buy the pre wired. Saves alot of time and problems.


----------



## Laidframe

When you foil, does the surface have to be smooth?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Mar 2 2011, 12:20 AM~19994382
> *When you foil, does the surface have to be smooth?
> *


Yes, other wise if it's rough it'll show up in the foil.


----------



## Shadowmaker

Not to be a downer to you all but has any of you gone through a stage of not wanting to even pick up a model car. I havent touched a model in over a year and a half I keep buying them but I dont do them. And for Some reason when my mother or who ever in my family says to me that I should put one together it turns me away even more. ive got 700 and counting I dont know whats getting into me I wish I had the drive to put one together. the last two or three I put together I threw away to the junk pile because one I melted and the other I royally screwed the paint job up.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Shadowmaker_@Mar 2 2011, 09:54 AM~19995983
> *Not to be a downer to you all but has any of you gone through a stage of not wanting to even pick up a model car. I havent touched a model in over a year and a half I keep buying them but I dont do them. And for Some reason when my mother or who ever in my family says to me that I should put one together it turns me away even more. ive got 700 and counting I dont know whats getting into me I wish I had the drive to put one together. the last two or three I put together I threw away to the junk pile because one I melted and the other I royally screwed the paint job up.
> *


I had one of those moments for about 6-7 months. Didnt want shit to do with models. I even sold all my shit. But i got right back into it. Besides going to the range and shooting. There is no better stress reliever.


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 1 2011, 10:08 PM~19994744
> *Yes, other wise if it's rough it'll show up in the foil.
> *


thanks


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Shadowmaker_@Mar 2 2011, 06:54 AM~19995983
> *Not to be a downer to you all but has any of you gone through a stage of not wanting to even pick up a model car. I havent touched a model in over a year and a half I keep buying them but I dont do them. And for Some reason when my mother or who ever in my family says to me that I should put one together it turns me away even more. ive got 700 and counting I dont know whats getting into me I wish I had the drive to put one together. the last two or three I put together I threw away to the junk pile because one I melted and the other I royally screwed the paint job up.
> *


700+ damn!! sell me some!? and i think we all go through that every once in ahile bro!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 2 2011, 09:43 PM~20001078
> *700+ damn!! sell me some!? and i think we all go through that every once in ahile bro!
> *


X2


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Shadowmaker_@Mar 2 2011, 05:54 AM~19995983
> *Not to be a downer to you all but has any of you gone through a stage of not wanting to even pick up a model car. I havent touched a model in over a year and a half I keep buying them but I dont do them. And for Some reason when my mother or who ever in my family says to me that I should put one together it turns me away even more. ive got 700 and counting I dont know whats getting into me I wish I had the drive to put one together. the last two or three I put together I threw away to the junk pile because one I melted and the other I royally screwed the paint job up.
> *


Ill be more than happy to take some of those off your hands and build em! I can always use kits....


----------



## Shadowmaker

maybe some day ill get the fever again


----------



## darkside customs

Dont know if Im alone on this or not, but man, I love using Zap A Gap for doin bodywork, but fuck if its a bitch when the glue hardens on the tip and runs and you can barely get the cap back on the bottle.... Tried to remove some of the hardened glue and took a good chunk out of the tip of the CA bottle... and I hate the little glue tips that come with it... LOL
sorry had to bitch...


----------



## brantstevens

yeah i use some super glue sometimes. its even easy to sand, but when it comes to glue, im hopeless cause im forever gettin parts stuck to me or me stuck my model an parts stuck to me table hahaha


----------



## SlammdSonoma

top? what top? after i open mine i dont put the top back on. adn it does dry the glue on the tip quite frequently, so i keep a set of flat needlenose plier and a saftey pin around. The needlenose, i take & twist it off the end w/o biting the tip, if it isnt cleared after that, jam a safety pin in it... usually does the trick for me.


----------



## OFDatTX

has any one used HOK PBC32 TANGELO PEARL?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:yes: one of the sexiest colors they have


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 8 2011, 08:25 AM~20040759
> *:yes:  one of the sexiest colors they have
> *


U have use it on ure cars ?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I gotta get that color..its on derricks 69GTO Judge.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 8 2011, 03:43 PM~20043327
> *I gotta get that color..its on derricks 69GTO Judge.
> *


that color looks tight!

would it look more better with silver base coat?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Its on both of mine...this ones without candy tangerine over it








this one is with


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 8 2011, 04:19 PM~20043608
> *Its on both of mine...this ones without candy tangerine over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam that car is tight. and that color?
so u didnt use a white base coat for it?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

I don't think so...just grey primer


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 8 2011, 07:35 PM~20044966
> *I don't think so...just grey primer
> *


OK.. thanks bro'.


----------



## LoLife4Life

QUICKY FOR U BROTHAS WHO TAKE GOOD ASS PICS...I KEEP TAKING PICS OF MY MODEL BUT THE COLOR COMES OUT DIFFERENT THEN WHAT THE MODEL PAINT COLOR IS..THE CAR IS KANDY PURPLE WHEN I TAKE THE PIC IT TURNS TO A BLUE IN THE PIC WHAT CAN I DO


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 10 2011, 11:52 AM~20058927
> *QUICKY FOR U BROTHAS WHO TAKE GOOD ASS PICS...I KEEP TAKING PICS OF MY MODEL BUT THE COLOR COMES OUT DIFFERENT THEN WHAT THE MODEL PAINT COLOR IS..THE CAR IS KANDY PURPLE WHEN I TAKE THE PIC IT TURNS TO A BLUE IN THE PIC WHAT CAN I DO
> *


 Use a 100 watt lamp to high light your subject and take off the flash on the camera.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 10 2011, 01:50 PM~20060619
> *Use a 100 watt lamp to high light your subject and take off the flash on the camera.
> *


can i do it outside in the sun will that work???


----------



## OFDatTX

Am trying to find some good pics of on engine s10 vortec reference photos
to help out with the wiring on the s10 I am doin does any one have anyone have pics 
or know where I can find some.

I tried google but I cant find any good pics


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 10 2011, 06:44 PM~20062405
> *Am trying to find some good pics of on engine s10 vortec reference photos
> to help out with the wiring on the s10 I am doin does any one have anyone have pics
> or know where I can find some.
> 
> I tried google but I cant find any good pics
> *


try s10forum.com


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 10 2011, 09:44 PM~20062405
> *Am trying to find some good pics of on engine s10 vortec reference photos
> to help out with the wiring on the s10 I am doin does any one have anyone have pics
> or know where I can find some.
> 
> I tried google but I cant find any good pics
> *


http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=4.3+vo...gine&FORM=Z7FD1


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 10 2011, 11:46 PM~20064016
> *http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=4.3+vo...gine&FORM=Z7FD1
> *


thanks bro


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Nevermind.


----------



## boskeeter

Any links for how to bmf?


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@Mar 15 2011, 07:48 PM~20099187
> *Any links for how to bmf?
> *



http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer...metal+foil&aq=0


----------



## brantstevens

does anyone airbrush with model master enamel paints? if so, whats the mixture of thinners to the paint?


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Mar 16 2011, 02:57 PM~20102199
> *does anyone airbrush with model master enamel paints? if so, whats the mixture of thinners to the paint?
> *



Anyone? :dunno:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Mar 18 2011, 01:13 AM~20118766
> *Anyone?      :dunno:
> *


(Gloss) 3 parts paint to 2 parts thinner. (Flat) 3 parts paint to 1 part thinner


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Mar 18 2011, 01:13 AM~20118766
> *Anyone?      :dunno:
> *



There site reads... gloss 3 to 2, flat 3 to 1.


----------



## brantstevens

Thanks guys!


----------



## twin60

any how to diagrams for how to make your model a hopper


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i think theres a thread that dlo styles or someone like that made..


----------



## darkside customs

Which glue is better?
InstaCure or Zap A Gap?


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 20 2011, 12:41 AM~20132081
> *Which glue is better?
> InstaCure or Zap A Gap?
> *


J.
Most are the same just repackaged.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 20 2011, 12:45 AM~20132103
> *J.
> Most are the same just repackaged.
> *


On another note if you use accelarant use the same brand as CA. Gil used a different accel and it had a bad reaction.


----------



## darkside customs

ok , I use Insta Set with the Zap, so Im sure I can use it with the Insta Cure... thanks bro...


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 20 2011, 12:59 AM~20132185
> *ok , I use Insta Set with the Zap, so Im sure I can use it with the Insta Cure... thanks bro...
> *


----------



## Noahj95

Any body got the aoshima hilux kits the bagged one i need one to start my porject n i need wheels too pm me if any one has i will buy it.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Noahj95_@Mar 20 2011, 10:14 PM~20137847
> *Any body got the aoshima hilux kits the bagged one i need one to start my porject n i need wheels too pm me if any one has i will buy it.
> *


Your asking on the wrong thread. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...324506&st=15920


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 20 2011, 07:16 PM~20137864
> *Your asking on the wrong thread.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...324506&st=15920
> *


?? not really the wrong thead....its a model question right!? im tryin to help a NEWBIE here!! ya'll keep steppin in and thrown him here and there! good thing HEARSE is MIA right now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 20 2011, 10:52 PM~20138206
> *?? not really the wrong thead....its a model question right!? im tryin to help a NEWBIE here!! ya'll keep steppin in and thrown him here and there! good thing HEARSE is MIA right now!!! :biggrin:
> *


If he was asking about the frame on the kit or how to shave it yeah he was in the right thread. But he was aksing for the kit. That would be modeler want ads. Not Frequently asked model questions.


----------



## Noahj95

Ill go on that thread then my bad


----------



## Noahj95

Btw i cant find that thread wer is it.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 20 2011, 06:52 PM~20138206
> *?? not really the wrong thead....its a model question right!? im tryin to help a NEWBIE here!! ya'll keep steppin in and thrown him here and there! good thing HEARSE is MIA right now!!! :biggrin:
> *


And Mini... LOL


----------



## brantstevens

Has anyone made a hummer h2 california wheels one? If so is it any good?


----------



## EVIL C

I was thinking about a 76 caprice ht into a vert .so witch top and boot would work on it?


----------



## EVIL C

I was thinking about a 76 caprice ht into a vert .so witch top and boot would work on it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Mar 21 2011, 09:06 AM~20142850
> *I was thinking about a 76 caprice ht into a vert .so witch top and boot would work on it?
> *


tough question.... you do need to change the trunk quite a bit too tho...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 21 2011, 08:21 PM~20146714
> *tough question.... you do need to change the trunk quite a bit too tho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


trendsetta just did a vert 70 and re-worked the trunk and rear for the boot....hit him up or check out his thread?!


----------



## LoLife4Life

ANY ONE OPEN THE DOORS ON A 76 CAPRICE?????


----------



## LoLife4Life

ANY ONE OPEN THE DOORS ON A 76 CAPRICE?????


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 26 2011, 11:19 PM~20190045
> *ANY ONE OPEN THE DOORS ON A 76 CAPRICE?????
> *


a few people have.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 26 2011, 09:20 PM~20190056
> *a few people have.
> *



DO TELL MY BROTHA!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

does anyone know if the pine car putty work like bondo ?

and whats best to fix cracks ?


----------



## undead white boy

ok i just got a mpc 73 mustang mach 1 kit and found out that theres no door panels on it. so is there a how to out there on scratch building the door panels? if not could someone pm me a how to with pictures of each step?


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Mar 21 2011, 04:40 PM~20140166
> *Has anyone made a hummer h2 california wheels one? If so is it any good?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Mar 29 2011, 02:11 AM~20207641
> *:dunno:          :dunno:
> *


its a easy kit


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 28 2011, 02:03 AM~20198803
> *ok i just got a mpc 73 mustang mach 1 kit and found out that theres no door panels on it. so is there a how to out there on scratch building the door panels? if not could someone pm me a how to with pictures of each step?
> *


you lookin for a factory door panel in it or a custom rodder type panel? a custom would be easy......cut a regular piece of styrene to shape and glue the thin styrene in what ever pattern you like on top of that :happysad:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 27 2011, 11:34 PM~20197485
> *does anyone know if  the pine car putty work like bondo ?
> 
> and whats best to fix cracks ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Never try that on an plastic model but try evercoat it the shit lol










here the cheapest i got my from them 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Evercoat-41...omotiveQ5fTools


Code:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Mar 21 2011, 10:21 PM~20146714-->
> 
> 
> 
> tough question.... you do need to change the trunk quite a bit too tho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Mar 22 2011, 08:56 PM~20155087
> *trendsetta just did a vert 70 and re-worked the trunk and rear for the boot....hit him up or check out his thread?!
> *



Thanks bro i going check it out


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 27 2011, 10:34 PM~20197485
> *does anyone know if  the pine car putty work like bondo ?
> 
> and whats best to fix cracks ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your best bet is adding a piece of styrene sheet to the back of that fender. Use regular glue inside and outside the slice. Squeeze tight and let glue come out of the crack and leave it alone for a week. 
then come back and finish it with a little evercoat.


----------



## Fleetangel

wut u guys think about "testors" paint???


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 30 2011, 07:28 PM~20222611
> *wut u guys think about "testors" paint???
> *


IMO...i dont like it unless its the one shot laquers?! :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 30 2011, 07:34 PM~20222684
> *IMO...i dont like it unless its the one shot laquers?! :happysad:
> *


i bought some spray enamel!!! :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

your gonna hate yourself too. i rarely ever use enamels, they never dry and no real cool colors from enamel period. plus finding a good clear to top it that dont burn thru.

i stick with lacquers.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 30 2011, 07:57 PM~20222944
> *your gonna hate yourself too.  i rarely ever use enamels, they never dry and no real cool colors from enamel period.  plus finding a good clear to top it that dont burn thru.
> 
> i stick with lacquers.
> *


well thanx for the advices!!...gonna give it a shot n see wut happens :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Mar 30 2011, 07:19 AM~20217008
> *Never try that on an plastic model but try evercoat it the shit lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here the cheapest i got my from them
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Evercoat-41...omotiveQ5fTools
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> i can get a gallon for 15 bucks and ive worked with evercoat b4 just didn't think you could use it on models since it gets hot when its hardening
> 
> *


----------



## Damaged

I want to open up the doors and suicide them on a revell 60 impala.

Has anyone done this procedure before, if so could you provide some pics, tips or link on how to go about it please.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 1 2011, 03:39 AM~20234052
> *I want to open up the doors and suicide them on a revell 60 impala.
> 
> Has anyone done this procedure before, if so could you provide some pics, tips or link on how to go about it please.
> *


some use the back of an exacto blade and score the line til it cuts through, i like to use the sewing thread method----run it back and forth like you'd floss your teeth, it takes longer, but you dont run the risk of slipping with the blade!


----------



## Damaged

Thanks for answering Hock.
i got the cutting out part figured,
just would like to know and see how people have done the jambs and boxed inner door skin and panels.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 1 2011, 10:13 PM~20239104
> *some use the back of an exacto blade and score the line til it cuts through, i like to use the sewing thread method----run it back and forth like you'd floss your teeth, it takes longer, but you dont run the risk of slipping with the blade!
> *


And the thread leaves a much cleaner line than the blade.


----------



## kykustoms

everytime i use thread it always breaks...i use an xacto blade on the sharp side...i hold the handle like a pencil with the blade between my fingers for added control and it helps it from slipping and cutting yourself lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 2 2011, 02:55 PM~20242617
> *everytime i use thread it always breaks...i use an xacto blade on the sharp side...i hold the handle like a pencil with the blade between my fingers for added control and it helps it from slipping and cutting yourself lol
> *



Try leather thread. Its much stronger..


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 2 2011, 01:52 PM~20243145
> *Try leather thread. Its much stronger..
> *


where you get this leather thread at mayhem?!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 2 2011, 11:03 PM~20244750
> *where you get this leather thread at mayhem?!
> *


Any Micheals should have it. It's a bit thicker than normal sewing thread.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

whats the website that has aerosol house of kolor. It says black gold on one of my bottles but i cant find shit thru that. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 2 2011, 10:45 PM~20245003
> *whats the website that has aerosol house of kolor.  It says black gold on one of my bottles but i cant find shit thru that.  Any help would be much appreciated!
> *


http://shop.blackgoldweb.com/


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thanks again Chris!!


----------



## kykustoms

i tried using a thin guitar string and it worked for awhile but it broke to maybe im trien to force it too hard


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 2 2011, 09:23 PM~20245306
> *i tried using a thin guitar string and it worked for awhile but it broke to maybe im trien to force it too hard
> *


no matter what you use for the thread method....its gonna break and break often!!!  thats why it takes so long, but the clean up is so much easier!! the thread method is DEFINATLY a patientce tryer :happysad:


----------



## hopper4lyfe

can you still strip paint of a car tha was already painted and clear coted over? thanks in advance


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Apr 3 2011, 12:43 PM~20248471
> *can you still strip paint of a car tha was already painted and clear coted over? thanks in advance
> *


yeszir!


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 3 2011, 04:49 PM~20249618
> *yeszir!
> *


thanks


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Does anyone have a pic of the sparkplug location on a 396?


----------



## Damaged

Thanks fella's for suggesting the thread technique to open doors,way better than using a blade or photo-etch saw blades.








now i just need to sort out the jambs


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 4 2011, 03:59 PM~20256521
> *Does anyone have a pic of the sparkplug location on a 396?
> *



http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=396+en...t=1&FORM=IDFRIR

http://www.aclassicauto.com/photos/67%20fresh%20396.JPG


----------



## darkside customs

what website is it for making personalized license plates??


----------



## 85 Biarittz

http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/

James there is another one I saw posted on MCM that does foreign plates.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Apr 5 2011, 03:40 PM~20267169
> *http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/
> 
> James there is another one I saw posted on MCM that does foreign plates.
> *


Thanks bro.... I found it....


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 5 2011, 07:41 PM~20267178
> *Thanks bro.... I found it....
> *


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 5 2011, 07:17 PM~20266994
> *what website is it for making personalized license plates??
> *


 :uh: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=567932&hl=


----------



## hocknberry

is all dupli-color laquer enamel? i got a silver and a blue metal specks.....on a test panel...layed the silver, layed the blue.....then layed enamel only testors transparent blue...then cleared with the laquer only one shot clear and there was no reaction to any crackling or anything like that?! weird twist of fate or will it work ok?! i just wanna make sure cuz this will be the paint i lay on a 79 johan caddy!! :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 5 2011, 06:00 PM~20268390
> *:uh:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=567932&hl=
> *


I know.... but I needed to change my avatar.....


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 5 2011, 10:16 PM~20268577
> *is all dupli-color laquer enamel? i got a silver and a blue metal specks.....on a test panel...layed the silver, layed the blue.....then layed enamel only testors transparent blue...then cleared with the laquer only one shot clear and there was no reaction to any crackling or anything like that?! weird twist of fate or will it work ok?! i just wanna make sure cuz this will be the paint i lay on a 79 johan caddy!! :happysad:
> *



Most Dupli-color is lacquer. They do have some that is enamel. Lacquer is hotter than enamel, but in some cases it can go over it without problems.
Still best to stay with paint type.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Apr 6 2011, 12:45 PM~20274435
> *Most Dupli-color is lacquer. They do have some that is enamel. Lacquer is hotter than enamel, but in some cases it can go over it without problems.
> Still best to stay with paint type.
> *


  the can i have says laquer enamel on the bottom?!


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 6 2011, 03:50 PM~20274472
> * the can i have says laquer enamel on the bottom?!
> *



There site didn't really say. It lists the Metal cast as enamel but not the other. :happysad:


----------



## richphotos

When painting with nail polish, how much do you thin it, and what do you thin it with? i have seen some people say they paint with it, and there are some wild colors out there.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 6 2011, 06:50 PM~20275654
> *When painting with nail polish, how much do you thin it, and what do you thin it with? i have seen some people say they paint with it, and there are some wild colors out there.
> Thanks for the help!
> *



I use 100% acetone. Cheap CVS brand. Take a popsicle stick (clean one) and stir it. If it runs off at a decent pace than its thin enough. If it doesnt run at all or just drips small amounts than its too thick. Just dont bother with Enamel nail polish.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 6 2011, 05:50 PM~20275654
> *When painting with nail polish, how much do you thin it, and what do you thin it with? i have seen some people say they paint with it, and there are some wild colors out there.
> Thanks for the help!
> *




















































































































You can use lacquer thinner, the nail polish thinner at Sally's Beauty supply, or Scalefinished enamel reducer (my favorite).


----------



## richphotos

thanks homies!


----------



## darkside customs

Would the chassis from the 65 Impala work with the 68 Caprice?


----------



## tunzafun

Kinda feel like a newbie askin this question, but what is yalls method for wet sanding? Ive never done it. Ive seen it done on 1:1 car shows and shit, but not sure if the same method applies to models. Also, I have some blemishes in my paint (orange peel, lil clumps of paint). Will wet sanding take care of that or do I need to do somethin else to get rid of that?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 7 2011, 08:17 PM~20285354
> *Kinda feel like a newbie askin this question, but what is yalls method for wet sanding? Ive never done it. Ive seen it done on 1:1 car shows and shit, but not sure if the same method applies to models. Also, I have some blemishes in my paint (orange peel, lil clumps of paint). Will wet sanding take care of that or do I need to do somethin else to get rid of that?
> *


Pick yourself up a Micro Mesh sanding kit. That's all i can say. I'm still a newb at it myself.

http://www.sisweb.com/micromesh/acrylic_pl...c_hand_kits.htm

Novus polish from Rick would help you also at the end of your wetsanding venture. 

http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-1077/...-and/Detail.bok
http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-1078/...atch/Detail.bok


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 7 2011, 07:19 PM~20285375
> *Pick yourself up a Micro Mesh sanding kit. That's all i can say. I'm still a newb at it myself.
> 
> http://www.sisweb.com/micromesh/acrylic_pl...c_hand_kits.htm
> 
> Novus polish from Rick would help you also at the end of your wetsanding venture.
> 
> http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-1077/...-and/Detail.bok
> http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-1078/...atch/Detail.bok
> *


Thanks bro Im gonna try that


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 7 2011, 05:17 PM~20285354
> *Kinda feel like a newbie askin this question, but what is yalls method for wet sanding? Ive never done it. Ive seen it done on 1:1 car shows and shit, but not sure if the same method applies to models. Also, I have some blemishes in my paint (orange peel, lil clumps of paint). Will wet sanding take care of that or do I need to do somethin else to get rid of that?
> *


dont feel bad tunz...im in your boat!! good info here..thanks guys!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 7 2011, 07:19 PM~20285375
> *Pick yourself up a Micro Mesh sanding kit. That's all i can say. I'm still a newb at it myself.
> 
> http://www.sisweb.com/micromesh/acrylic_pl...c_hand_kits.htm
> 
> Novus polish from Rick would help you also at the end of your wetsanding venture.
> 
> http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-1077/...-and/Detail.bok
> http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-1078/...atch/Detail.bok
> *


That's what use.  It takes some time but the results are worth it! I can't afford urethane just yet so I use what I can to get good results. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/Five-Micro-Mesh-Paint-...=item5adfe9ba2f


----------



## pancho1969

Question for builders that use urethane clears or maybe any clears with hardeners.
How do u avoid the hardener goin bad since such small amout is used at a time?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 11 2011, 11:50 AM~20311272
> *Question for builders that use urethane clears or maybe any clears with hardeners.
> How do u avoid the hardener goin bad since such small amout is used at a time?
> *


store it upside down or use nitrogen.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 12 2011, 10:22 AM~20318175
> *store it upside down or use nitrogen.
> *


Storing it upside down wont make a difference. The humidity on where your located is the big factor.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 12 2011, 01:13 PM~20320634
> *Storing it upside down wont make a difference. The humidity on where your located is the big factor.
> *


i store my HOK upside down, i use nitrogen in the quarts and pints when they sit for more than 2 weeks


----------



## brantstevens

Im working on adjustable suspension an i wanna know if anyone has made some so that when its raised an lowered theres no camber, an where the wheels are attached too can move so that they stay straight at all times? (if that makes sense!) :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Apr 13 2011, 05:25 AM~20326595
> *Im working on adjustable suspension an i wanna know if anyone has made some so that when its raised an lowered theres no camber, an where the wheels are attached too can move so that they stay straight at all times? (if that makes sense!)    :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Take a look at the hilux kit suspensions. Those will give you an easy basic idea on how you can have it adjustable with no camber.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

what very thin tape is good for patterns ???


----------



## sinicle

at the risk of sounding stupid, what is a hilux kit? is it a brand of maker (like Revell) or is it something more specific (like just suspensions)?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 13 2011, 11:07 AM~20328911
> *at the risk of sounding stupid, what is a hilux kit? is it a brand of maker (like Revell) or is it something more specific (like just suspensions)?
> *


toyota truck kit


----------



## sinicle

ahh thanks. I'd never heard of it before here


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 13 2011, 11:23 AM~20329051
> *ahh thanks. I'd never heard of it before here
> *


i want one but they expensive


----------



## sinicle

why the high price? adjustable suspension?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 13 2011, 11:47 AM~20329223
> *why the high price? adjustable suspension?
> *


 aoshima top of the line models from japan


----------



## sinicle

I see. thanks for the info :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens

Thanks mayhem i didnt think to look at that.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 13 2011, 12:10 PM~20329372
> *aoshima top of the line models from japan
> *


 i loled


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 13 2011, 09:56 PM~20334662
> *i loled
> *


 :shhh:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 13 2011, 10:36 PM~20335064
> *:shhh:
> *


i miss something?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 18 2011, 07:46 AM~20363824
> *i miss something?
> *


idk i guess i was wrong


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 18 2011, 11:27 AM~20364038
> *idk i guess i was wrong
> *



:no:


----------



## IceMan555

Where can I get some speakers? The squared ones.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:wave: :wave: 

which kind ya want?


----------



## IceMan555

I have some of the black round ones but I wAnted the upside down squared ones.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by IceMan555_@Apr 19 2011, 09:40 AM~20371595
> *I have some of the black round ones but I wAnted the upside down squared ones.
> *


Scaledreams


----------



## 408models

*SO I PAINTED A MODEL THE NEW TESTORS COLOR INCA GOLD, I USED THE TESTORS GLOSS CLEAR, BUT THE CLEAR JUST DIES BACK, BADLEY*. :angry: 

*WHAT OTHER CLEARS HAS ANYONE USED FOR THESE NEW TESTORS PAINTS*??


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 19 2011, 11:57 AM~20372310
> *SO I PAINTED A MODEL THE NEW TESTORS COLOR INCA GOLD, I USED THE TESTORS GLOSS CLEAR, BUT THE CLEAR JUST DIES BACK, BADLEY. :angry:
> 
> WHAT OTHER CLEARS HAS ANYONE USED FOR THESE NEW TESTORS PAINTS??
> *


Duplicolor clear is good, You can also use the Testors High Gloss clear over those too.


----------



## 408models

do u got any pics ??? :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs

The High Gloss clear works great over it...


----------



## 408models

ok then i'll have to get a new can  thanks fellas.


----------



## darkside customs

Not a problem bro....


----------



## OFDatTX

wat bleach is good for resin body? or resin parts


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 19 2011, 01:25 PM~20374570
> *wat bleach is good for resin body? or resin parts
> *


i always use the WESLYS WHITE WALL BLEACH.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 19 2011, 04:27 PM~20374584
> *i always use the WESLYS WHITE WALL BLEACH.
> *


what store can U get it at?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 19 2011, 06:51 PM~20375495
> *what store can U get it at?
> *


Auto parts store, Wal-Mart...ect


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 19 2011, 02:27 PM~20374584
> *i always use the WESLYS WHITE WALL BLEACH.
> *


how long do you soak a resin body to clean the mold stuff off...doesn't it lighten the yellow color too?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i did exactly what james told me..put it in bleech wite for 30- to an hour, washing it with a toothbrush. clean it with soap & water... Worked like a charm on my camaro nomad..primed it painted it two tone teal & silver.


----------



## richphotos

urethane clear for the win!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 20 2011, 10:28 PM~20386526
> *urethane clear for the win!
> *


x2


----------



## caprice on dz

I got a question for a friend. Does anyone remember pegasus making a wide whitewall tire other than the stickers.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 22 2011, 01:21 AM~20394623
> *I got a question for a friend. Does anyone remember pegasus making a wide whitewall tire other than the stickers.
> *


nah those were hoppin hydros


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz+Apr 22 2011, 12:21 AM~20394623-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got a question for a friend. Does anyone remember pegasus making a wide whitewall tire other than the stickers.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@Apr 22 2011, 07:10 AM~20395697
> *nah those were hoppin hydros
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Apr 19 2011, 07:37 PM~20375765-->
> 
> 
> 
> Auto parts store, Wal-Mart...ect
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Apr 19 2011, 09:29 PM~20376620
> *i did exactly what james told me..put it in bleech wite for 30- to an hour, washing it with a toothbrush. clean it with soap & water...  Worked like a charm on my camaro nomad..primed it painted it two tone teal & silver.
> *


ok cool thanks homies appreciate the info


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 22 2011, 09:25 AM~20396063
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got a few sets of those in my stash....


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 22 2011, 12:25 PM~20396063
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what I thought too, but he swears they were pegasus from way back in the day, thanks for the input


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 20 2011, 10:28 PM~20386526
> *urethane clear for the win!
> *


Only thing that comes out of a rattle can that I use is primer. 
Urathane clear always.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 24 2011, 11:14 AM~20407905
> *Only thing that comes out of a rattle can that I use is primer.
> Urathane clear always.
> *


SAME HERE !


----------



## richphotos

x2 on the urethane clear....


Question guys, how are you making them awesome billet grilles I have seen on some trucks, I really want to put one on this s-dime


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 22 2011, 02:21 AM~20394623
> *I got a question for a friend. Does anyone remember pegasus making a wide whitewall tire other than the stickers.
> *


 Yhea Pegasus 1045 wide whites. Good Luck finding them cause they are discontinued. There's a few out there but just finding them is a pain.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 22 2011, 10:25 AM~20396063
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:no: :no: 

Yhea Pegasus 1045's member you member


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 29 2011, 01:17 PM~20448576
> *x2 on the urethane clear....
> Question guys, how are you making them awesome billet grilles I have seen on some trucks, I really want to put one on this s-dime
> *


i made a how to on it but since lost them pictures


----------



## PINK86REGAL

wat is it that u strip paint off resin bodies? 
also the "eye lids & lashes" for headlights... do they sell em or u gotta make these? thanx


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 29 2011, 07:55 PM~20450925
> *wat is it that u strip paint off resin bodies?
> also the "eye lids & lashes" for headlights... do they sell em or u gotta make these? thanx
> *


i hope youre not talking about these bullshits  for the latter i paint them on with tamiya smoke


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 29 2011, 10:55 PM~20450925
> *wat is it that u strip paint off resin bodies?
> also the "eye lids & lashes" for headlights... do they sell em or u gotta make these? thanx
> *



EZ off.
Some kits have them. I believe smiley hand made some.


----------



## hocknberry

can you use clorox bleach the same as wesleys white wall bleach to do the cleaning dip for a resin body?!


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 29 2011, 01:17 PM~20448576
> *
> Question guys, how are you making them awesome billet grilles I have seen on some trucks, I really want to put one on this s-dime
> *


bummppp


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 1 2011, 07:09 PM~20461656
> *bummppp
> *


what year dime rich?! for mine....i use the piano wire but rick has some photo etch goodies to at scaledreams.com


----------



## richphotos

the Lindberg 1/20 94 s dime


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 29 2011, 06:55 PM~20450925
> *wat is it that u strip paint off resin bodies?
> also the "eye lids & lashes" for headlights... do they sell em or u gotta make these? thanx
> *















> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 29 2011, 10:28 PM~20452467
> *i hope youre not talking about these bullshits   for the latter i paint them on with tamiya smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 30 2011, 06:52 PM~20455993
> *can you use clorox bleach the same as wesleys white wall bleach to do the cleaning dip for a resin body?!
> *


yup.... just put like a cap of bleach in some lukewarm water and let it sit for a couple hours..... should be good to go...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models+May 2 2011, 02:50 PM~20468505-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx cuz!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@May 3 2011, 10:47 AM~20475215
> *yup.... just put like a cap of bleach in some lukewarm water and let it sit for a couple hours..... should be good to go...
> *


might be a dumb ass question but... what is "lukewarm" water? lol


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 3 2011, 04:18 PM~20476637
> *might be a dumb ass question but... what is "lukewarm" water? lol
> *


Not really warm, not really cold. Somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 3 2011, 02:18 PM~20476637
> *thanx cuz!
> might be a dumb ass question but... what is "lukewarm" water? lol
> *


its a really stupid name for warm water


> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 3 2011, 03:26 PM~20477072
> *Not really warm, not really cold. Somewhere in the middle.
> *


x2


----------



## richphotos

Billet grilles seem to be hard to come by for help, I think I might just do a mesh grille on the truck, it will look good as well. Thanks for those who tried to help


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 4 2011, 07:08 AM~20482006
> *Billet grilles seem to be hard to come by for help, I think I might just do a mesh grille on the truck, it will look good as well. Thanks for those who tried to help
> *


get yah some wire, the hobby town i go to has 4 different gauge sizes, i forget which one i used for the hard body.....but heres a shot of it done....cut the wire to length and put 3 in the back side, like a 1:1 grill to hold it together, on the sides, a piece of styrene to glue the "bars" to


----------



## richphotos

Thanks brother.. just what i was looking for


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 12:00 AM~20428718
> *SAME  HERE  !
> *


was the best for HOK paint


----------



## undead white boy

how do i raise the front and lower the rear of this suspension?

Rear set up

















front setup


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 7 2011, 06:36 PM~20504702
> *how do i raise the front and lower the rear of this suspension?
> 
> Rear set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


scratch build all that shit with flexible joints


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 7 2011, 06:36 PM~20504702
> *how do i raise the front and lower the rear of this suspension?
> 
> Rear set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what are you building and what kit is this from?! usually the lowrider kits are chrome?! anyways.....in most of the lorwrider kits, they use the shock with an over srtetched spring for a "lock up" look or a smashed spring for the "lowered" look! IMO opinion....get you some brass or aluminum tube and rod and scratch build that shit!! yah the stock kit goodies are chrome...but look like shit!! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 7 2011, 11:30 PM~20506101
> *what are you building and what kit is this from?! usually the lowrider kits are chrome?! anyways.....in most of the lorwrider kits, they use the shock with an over srtetched spring for a "lock up" look or a smashed spring for the "lowered" look! IMO opinion....get you some brass or aluminum tube and rod and scratch build that shit!! yah the stock kit goodies are chrome...but look like shit!! :biggrin:
> *



its off my ferrari testarossa bro im not sure if i should lower it all or do drop spindles


----------



## richphotos

question for the fam, for those who have used a lindberg 1/20 s-dime to make a mini truck, did you put a billet steering wheel in it, if so, what did you use, I have seen the ones on scaledreams, but they are 1/24, so they would be too small.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 9 2011, 10:36 AM~20514281
> *question for the fam, for those who have used a lindberg 1/20 s-dime to make a mini truck, did you put a billet steering wheel in it, if so, what did you use, I have seen the ones on scaledreams, but they are 1/24, so they would be too small.
> *


for mine i used the stock wheel, and just customized it, or if you can find the die crap dime (good luck) it has a custom flame wheel you could use?! i hit up rick (scaledreams) and asked him about the steering wheels and subs and he said a guy that was in the mini truckin build off at the same time i was had used the 1/24 goodies and i dont think they looked to bad?! :happysad:


----------



## richphotos

hmm... thanks homie! I might check out scaledreams and see the dimensions on those wheels, make a mockup out of styrene just to see how it would look

Edit, I guess it does not say the dimensions on the site


----------



## phatras

The detail master steering wheels are about 5/8 inch across.. The mas and mcg ones are about the same..


----------



## richphotos

thanks homie! so they are about a 1/8th of a inch smaller than the stock wheel that came in the 1/20th kit, not bad, I think that is workable.


----------



## OFDatTX

where can u buy Line O tape 10/1000 
I tried there site but it wont go thru


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 10 2011, 07:14 PM~20524367
> *where can u buy Line O tape 10/1000
> I tried there site but it wont go thru
> *


TCPGlobal, Or you can use the stuff ScaleFinishes sells.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 10 2011, 06:15 PM~20524380
> *TCPGlobal, Or you can use the stuff ScaleFinishes sells.
> *


  I dont see it


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 10 2011, 07:46 PM~20524598
> * I dont see it
> *


http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ktape.aspx

http://www.scalefinishes.com/tape.html


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 10 2011, 06:54 PM~20524658
> *http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ktape.aspx
> 
> http://www.scalefinishes.com/tape.html
> *


I was kinda looking for Line O tape but thanks..


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 10 2011, 08:24 PM~20524814
> *I was kinda looking for Line O tape but thanks..
> *



It's pretty much the same as the tcp global line.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 10 2011, 07:14 PM~20524367
> *where can u buy Line O tape 10/1000
> I tried there site but it wont go thru
> *



http://www.modelexpo-online.com/search.asp


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+May 10 2011, 07:35 PM~20524910-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty much the same as the tcp global line.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH OK
> <!--QuoteBegin-PERDITION_@May 11 2011, 09:06 AM~20528597
> *http://www.modelexpo-online.com/search.asp
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Ok so I need some clarification on modehaus ... how the hell are ya supposed to buy shit online from em? My mom is aiming to get hard to find parts for her 61 imperial, but when they ran her card which has an added $1 charge...said it was denied...even tho they took the $1. What gives..can someone give me a logical reason for this retardedness???


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 15 2011, 10:35 AM~20556690
> *Ok so I need some clarification on modehaus ...  how the hell are ya supposed to buy shit online from em?  My mom is aiming to get hard to find parts for her 61 imperial, but when they ran her card which has an added $1 charge...said it was denied...even tho they took the $1.  What gives..can someone give me a logical reason for this retardedness???
> *


when you order from modelhaus online, it usually takes 4-6 weeks before the item ships... The company wont charge you until the day before the item is ready to ship. which means that if you didnt make sure to keep the money in the account 4-6 weeks later than it was declined....


----------



## darkside customs

So I got a question. I just picked these up on evilbay and am interested in knowing what tires will they fit... 
Scale Repro's moon discs....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

can i paint lacquer over enamel ?


----------



## darkside customs

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Painting enamel over lacquer is ok...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 16 2011, 04:04 PM~20564881
> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Painting enamel over lacquer is ok...
> *


thank you


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 15 2011, 11:26 PM~20560743
> *when you order from modelhaus online, it usually takes 4-6 weeks before the item ships... The company wont charge you until the day before the item is ready to ship. which means that if you didnt make sure to keep the money in the account 4-6 weeks later than it was declined....
> *


Ill see if that's the deal...she's getting irritated..as would I to a website that don't show pics of what ur getting...then to plump that bullshit...Talkin bout needing to be updated to 21 century..they need it seriously.


----------



## undead white boy

how do you make spark plug boots that are at a 90 degree bend? i have prewired distributors for my ferrari and they have a rubber tube to make the boots. but everytime i try to make the bend i fuck it up.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 17 2011, 10:09 PM~20573847
> *how do you make spark plug boots that are at a 90 degree bend? i have prewired distributors for my ferrari and they have a rubber tube to make the boots. but everytime i try to make the bend i fuck it up.
> *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvIhmbbtmE4


----------



## gagers16

what do i do if i have a part missing from a new kit? its a revell 32 ford sedan if that helps. thank you


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@May 17 2011, 10:19 PM~20574468
> *what do i do if i have a part missing from a new kit? its a revell 32 ford sedan if that helps. thank you
> *


You can contact Revell ! The parts department has a number on the instruction sheet ! You might have to pay shipping but they will send it to you ! 

Or improvise ! Use left over parts from other kits or hand make it your self !


----------



## b_moneystyles

where is everyone getting there pegasus 5.20 tyres and wheels from these days? looking for an online store, i'm way down in australia nothing cool like that here ha ha


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by b_moneystyles_@May 18 2011, 03:15 AM~20576192
> *where is everyone getting there pegasus 5.20 tyres and wheels from these days? looking for an online store, i'm way down in australia nothing cool like that here ha ha
> *



Here you go ! 


http://www.scaledreams.com/


They will have almost any thing you need model wise !


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@May 17 2011, 10:19 PM~20574468
> *what do i do if i have a part missing from a new kit? its a revell 32 ford sedan if that helps. thank you
> *


http://www3.revell.com/catalog/catalog/Parts-11-1.html

they ship it free.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 18 2011, 12:04 PM~20578132
> *http://www3.revell.com/catalog/catalog/Parts-11-1.html
> 
> they ship it free.
> *


That must be new ! I broke a window for the revell acura they sent the whole glass tree the part was on and charged me $ 3.50 shipping ! That was back in 2005 !


----------



## b_moneystyles

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2011, 11:16 PM~20576798
> *Here  you  go !
> http://www.scaledreams.com/
> They  will have  almost  any thing you  need  model  wise !
> *


thanks! i need to stock up :cheesy:


----------



## ghettobuilt

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 6 2011, 01:00 PM~20275724
> *I use 100% acetone. Cheap CVS brand. Take a popsicle stick (clean one) and stir it. If it runs off at a decent pace than its thin enough. If it doesnt run at all or just drips small amounts than its too thick. Just dont bother with Enamel nail polish.
> *


When you say don't bother with enamel nail polish, do you mean don't bother thinning it or don't bother using it at all? I was checking out some colors and didn't want to pick some up and not be able to use it.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by ghettobuilt_@May 20 2011, 04:28 AM~20591540
> *When you say don't bother with enamel nail polish, do you mean don't bother thinning it or don't bother using it at all? I was checking out some colors and didn't want to pick some up and not be able to use it.
> *


Not MayhemKustomz but I use any kind of nail polish; as long as I have the right primer, I'm good. I thin it with either lacquer thinner or Scalefinishes.com Enamel reducer. 

http://www.scalefinishes.com/primer.html

*Models painted using enamel nail polish thinned with Scalefinishes enamel reducer...*


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 20 2011, 02:46 AM~20591610
> *Not MayhemKustomz but I use any kind of nail polish; as long as I have the right primer, I'm good. I thin it with either lacquer thinner or Scalefinishes.com Enamel reducer.
> 
> http://www.scalefinishes.com/primer.html
> 
> Models painted using enamel nail polish thinned with Scalefinishes enamel reducer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 i use any nail polish i use acrylic thinner in all my paints


----------



## ghettobuilt

Cool, thanks! I'll probably go pick some up this weekend


----------



## Shadowmaker

Havent been around here for a while i had a for sale page and it was shut off for communication i was told there is a for sale section where is that I cant seem to find it thanks in advance


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by Shadowmaker_@May 21 2011, 06:49 PM~20600376
> *Havent been around here for a while i had a for sale page and it was shut off for communication i was told there is a for sale section where is that I cant seem to find it thanks in advance
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=590285&st=40


Hopefully it will be pinned.


----------



## b_moneystyles

plasti-cote primer and HOK airbrush paints, anyone know if this will be ok? i believe HOK are acrylic lacquer?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by b_moneystyles_@May 22 2011, 07:16 PM~20606019
> *plasti-cote primer and HOK airbrush paints, anyone know if this will be ok? i believe HOK are acrylic lacquer?
> *


youre good


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 22 2011, 10:58 PM~20606423
> *youre good
> *


X-2 ; I use PlastiKote primer under ANY kind of paint.


----------



## b_moneystyles

awesome thanks fellas!

i've only used revell/humbrol enamel so far, colors are very limited


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Anybody know if there is a how to on using PE seat belt buckles?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 23 2011, 05:33 PM~20612006
> *Anybody know if there is a how to on using PE seat belt buckles?
> *


I cheat ! I just glue them to the top of the belts instead of throw them! 

But what you need to do to go throw then is narrow the tip of the belts pull the belt throw the opening on the buckle or the clip and fold over and glue


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2011, 02:20 PM~20619274
> *I  cheat !  I  just  glue  them  to  the  top  of  the  belts  instead  of  throw them!
> 
> But  what you  need  to  do  to  go  throw  then  is  narrow  the  tip  of the belts  pull  the  belt  throw  the  opening  on the  buckle  or  the  clip  and  fold  over  and glue
> *


Thanx Mini.What kind of glue do you use?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 23 2011, 05:33 PM~20612006
> *Anybody know if there is a how to on using PE seat belt buckles?
> *


I use 1/16 ribbon, you can pick it up at Hobby Lobby. It goes right through the ends of the buckles, kind of tight but not that much of a problem.

As far as glue goes, I use either super glue, or tacky glue, but some times the super glue will discolor the ribbon.


----------



## Unique84

fellas... if someone can give me some advise it will b nice.... 
I have a 5 year old and i never done a model car... always worked on cars.. I bought a skill 2 model is that cool....and also do u paint the car first or build everything else then paint...

thanks


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Unique84_@May 24 2011, 03:35 PM~20620143
> *fellas... if someone can give me some advise it will b nice....
> I have a 5 year old and i never done a model car... always worked on cars.. I bought a skill 2 model is that cool....and also do u paint the car first or build everything else then paint...
> 
> thanks
> *


i paint everything after its all sanded and test fitted first, start him out with a snaptite skill 1 one if hes gonna build by himself, if you plan on helping him out a skill 2 will be just fine


----------



## Unique84

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 24 2011, 06:34 PM~20620448
> *i paint everything after its all sanded and test fitted first, start him out with a snaptite skill 1 one if hes gonna build by himself, if you plan on helping him out a skill 2 will be just fine
> *


ok...thanks i'm planning to help him...so u test fit only the big stuff....or seats and motor n all...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Unique84_@May 24 2011, 05:01 PM~20620623
> *ok...thanks i'm planning to help him...so u test fit only the big stuff....or seats and motor n all...
> *


generally everything but its his first car dont worry about that for now just have fun with it


----------



## Unique84

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 24 2011, 07:04 PM~20620643
> *generally everything but its his first car dont worry about that for now just have fun with it
> *


ok... I appreciate the help...I'm hoping that the model guys aren't going to mind the dumb questions I might have....


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Unique84_@May 24 2011, 08:22 PM~20620788
> *ok... I appreciate the help...I'm hoping that the model guys aren't going to mind the dumb questions I might have....
> *


There are no dumb questions bro. That's what this place is about, helping the next guy.


----------



## Unique84

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 24 2011, 08:08 PM~20621043
> *There are no dumb questions bro. That's what this place is about, helping the next guy.
> *


Thanks homies......


----------



## lowlowboy

heyy guys i was wondering if anybody can give some tips on how to make plastic models suspention ajustable...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2011, 01:20 PM~20619274
> *I  cheat !  I  just  glue  them  to  the  top  of  the  belts  instead  of  throw them!
> 
> But  what you  need  to  do  to  go  throw  then  is  narrow  the  tip  of the belts  pull  the  belt  throw  the  opening  on the  buckle  or  the  clip  and  fold  over  and glue
> *



lol this is exactly how i do it..


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i dunno if i read it online here some where.... but is there any steps in painting on a RED promo body? i hear the red tends to come thru...


----------



## Hydrohype

I AM GETTING REALLY ANNOYED AT ALL THE FINGER PRINTS AND DULL POINTS
THAT I LEAVE BEHIND..
WHAT IS A GOOD POLISHING CLOTH i CAN USE BY HAND THAT IS SAFE ON 
PAINT AND CLEAR?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 26 2011, 10:17 AM~20633077
> *i dunno if i read it online here some where.... but is there any steps in painting on a RED promo body? i hear the red tends to come thru...
> *


i use future floor wax as a barrier


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 26 2011, 11:29 AM~20633480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM GETTING REALLY ANNOYED AT ALL THE FINGER PRINTS AND DULL POINTS
> THAT I LEAVE BEHIND..
> WHAT IS A GOOD POLISHING CLOTH i CAN USE BY HAND THAT IS SAFE ON
> PAINT AND CLEAR?
> *


shammy


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 26 2011, 10:17 AM~20633077
> *i dunno if i read it online here some where.... but is there any steps in painting on a RED promo body? i hear the red tends to come thru...
> *


Same steps as normal. Filler primer and then primer sealer before paint.


----------



## dink

*just put a second coat of clear on my 65 impala is wet sanding and putting another coat of clear a good idea</span>*


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by dink_@May 27 2011, 02:11 AM~20638604
> *just put a second coat of clear on my 65 impala is wet sanding and putting another coat of clear a good idea</span>
> *


Yes; that's how I usually do it.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 26 2011, 09:29 PM~20633480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM GETTING REALLY ANNOYED AT ALL THE FINGER PRINTS AND DULL POINTS
> THAT I LEAVE BEHIND..
> WHAT IS A GOOD POLISHING CLOTH i CAN USE BY HAND THAT IS SAFE ON
> PAINT AND CLEAR?
> *


Soft flannel cloth


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 28 2011, 06:37 AM~20645604
> *Soft flannel cloth
> *


That or a Microfiber towel.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 26 2011, 11:29 AM~20633480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM GETTING REALLY ANNOYED AT ALL THE FINGER PRINTS AND DULL POINTS
> THAT I LEAVE BEHIND..
> WHAT IS A GOOD POLISHING CLOTH i CAN USE BY HAND THAT IS SAFE ON
> PAINT AND CLEAR?
> *


Markie, I forgot to get Ronnie to do the inner panels on the chrome...if ya want it stock looking..take an orange sharpie fine point and draw inside the chrome with it...it'll give u a gold look...like what comes factory.


----------



## b_moneystyles

what is everyone using to measure paint/thinners when thinning down to spray?

also with candies, should i be thinning 1:1?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by b_moneystyles_@May 28 2011, 10:20 PM~20649571
> *what is everyone using to measure paint/thinners when thinning down to spray?
> 
> also with candies, should i be thinning 1:1?
> *


i got by parts half and half most of the time


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

can you spray automotive clear over folkart clear ? :happysad:


----------



## GreenBandit

Hey guys im sure this has been asked but i dont have a hobbie shop around me so i have to buy supplys online. What size tubes and rods do you use for hinges? and whats the styrene sheet size thats thin but not to thin? for roll pans and shit.

Thanks alot

Oh and where can i buy spray paint online. Im new to this hobby and the closest stor is like 70 miles away. so i need supplys lol


THANKS!!!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by GreenBandit_@May 28 2011, 11:19 PM~20649805
> *Hey guys im sure this has been asked but i dont have a hobbie shop around me so i have to buy supplys online. What size tubes and rods do you use for hinges? and whats the styrene sheet size thats thin but not to thin? for roll pans and shit.
> 
> Thanks alot
> 
> Oh and where can i buy spray paint online. Im new to this hobby and the closest stor is like 70 miles away. so i need supplys lol
> THANKS!!!!
> *


Ehobbies is a start. i forgot the sizes for wires n shit,


----------



## GreenBandit

thanks alot ill check that out now


----------



## OFDatTX

I been trying to strip a car but haven have luck with brake fluid. Been in the brake fluid for a week and don't come off at all I tried to scrub it with a brush and no luck. Wat else can I use to remove the paint?


----------



## crxlowrider

castrol super clean, easy off oven cleaner. heard of rubbing alcahol but havent tried it. i like castrol super clean cause you can reuse it after stripping a body.

also do you know if it is enamel paint on the part you are stripping? or is it lacquer or arcrilic(SP)??


----------



## Esoteric

crxlowrider said:


> castrol super clean, easy off oven cleaner. heard of rubbing alcahol but havent tried it. i like castrol super clean cause you can reuse it after stripping a body.
> 
> also do you know if it is enamel paint on the part you are stripping? or is it lacquer or arcrilic(SP)??


 hardware store brand alcohol works great on tamiya and acrylics


----------



## OFDatTX

I dont know it looks like it was house of kolor paint


----------



## hocknberry

OFDatTX said:


> I been trying to strip a car but haven have luck with brake fluid. Been in the brake fluid for a week and don't come off at all I tried to scrub it with a brush and no luck. Wat else can I use to remove the paint?


if you use the rubbing alcohol, it HAS to be the 91% not the 73 % and dont put resin in it!! it wont strip enamel from my expierience with it!


----------



## Esoteric

OFDatTX said:


> I dont know it looks like it was house of kolor paint


 easy off


----------



## OFDatTX

Thanks guys am try It see what happens. 
But how u use it just spray it and wipe it off


----------



## Esoteric

OFDatTX said:


> Thanks guys am try It see what happens.
> But how u use it just spray it and wipe it off


get a tuperware thing spray the body in there cover it and leave it for a few hours


----------



## OFDatTX

Esoteric said:


> get a tuperware thing spray the body in there cover it and leave it for a few hours


Ok thanks bro appreciate it.


----------



## Hydrohype

SlammdSonoma said:


> Markie, I forgot to get Ronnie to do the inner panels on the chrome...if ya want it stock looking..take an orange sharpie fine point and draw inside the chrome with it...it'll give u a gold look...like what comes factory.


thanks brian... I am very happy with the way it turned out.. (i thought about the gold insert but i decided to leave 
well enough alone)
It's good stuff in this thread..


----------



## chevyguy97

is the image uploader working yet, i can't find it.


----------



## Unique84

fellas if it ain't to much to ask how do yall make the car clubs plaques...it looks really good...N makes the ride..


----------



## b_moneystyles

tamiya basic putty on revell plastic, started melting it! anyone else had this happen?

i've used it heaps before on aoshima kits and never had any problems..

would laying some primer down first help? don't really want to try any other fillers i have yet incase its worse..


----------



## Esoteric

the 2 part stuff or little tube stuff?

if its the grey stuff stop using it shit shrinks overtime like all tube putty. you should switch to epoxy automotive fillers


----------



## b_moneystyles

yeh the tube stuff, 

i've got couple different automotive fillers, i'll go back to those, thanks


----------



## Esoteric

b_moneystyles said:


> yeh the tube stuff,
> 
> i've got couple different automotive fillers, i'll go back to those, thanks


 what i did was bought some syringes on ebay and pumped them with the 2 part puttys so i dont have to keep popping the quart open and stinking up the room.


----------



## richphotos

I use bondo and jb quick for filling stuff. That is all i have ever used, never had a problem.


----------



## brantstevens

anyone know how to get dried up glue off? i tried sanding it but its in an awkward spot an scrapin it off doesnt work either, is there any other way?


----------



## rydnklean04

What happened to all the stuff at the beginning of the FAQ section such as "how tos" and the places to find things?


----------



## mariojr1984

hey fellas...im new to lay it low n jus started building models again...im working on a 58 impala n jus gt done painting it...i still gata foil it but my question is wat do u guys use to polish the paint out


----------



## Esoteric

mariojr1984 said:


> hey fellas...im new to lay it low n jus started building models again...im working on a 58 impala n jus gt done painting it...i still gata foil it but my question is wat do u guys use to polish the paint out


LMG polishing rags,then i use meguiars ultimate compound after scratch x then finish with the treatment wax.


----------



## sasisneros

Has anyone tried, to simulate engraving on chrome pcs:dunno:,
if so how did you do it?


----------



## hocknberry

sasisneros said:


> Has anyone tried, to simulate engraving on chrome pcs:dunno:,
> if so how did you do it?


if you are using foil....for ex. a frame.....engrave your design into the plastic and foil over it, or if your big ballin, send it out for plating?!


----------



## sasisneros

hocknberry said:


> if you are using foil....for ex. a frame.....engrave your design into the plastic and foil over it, or if your big ballin, send it out for plating?!


Cool, what about a pc thats factory plated?


----------



## Esoteric

sasisneros said:


> Cool, what about a pc thats factory plated?


i wouldnt the plating isnt thick enough and itll just chip if its bad chrome.


----------



## hocknberry

Esoteric said:


> i wouldnt the plating isnt thick enough and itll just chip if its bad chrome.


truth there! sounds like you have a chrome piece to scribe.....so do your scribing and foil over it or send it out for plating later?!


----------



## Esoteric

hocknberry said:


> truth there! sounds like you have a chrome piece to scribe.....so do your scribing and foil over it or send it out for plating later?!


it gave me an idea tho like scribing it then sort of black wash it in silver or black, im gonna try it in a bit see what happens


----------



## Esoteric

i was right shit chipped like crazy works ok on oldschool amt chrome


----------



## sasisneros

Thanks for the info guys, may have to try a few things out


----------



## Laidframe

How do you guys store your airbrushes?


----------



## Tonioseven

I keep my bootleg Iwata in the case it came in after I clean it. The Badger gets cleaned and hung on the wall in my hobby closet.


----------



## hocknberry

i just bought some HOK 4oz paint and clear from TCP.......bottle for the paint says ready to spray.....i bought clear i thought was ready to spray but isnt labeled on the bottle?! both are SG100-4z which for that code was supposed to be pre mixed ready to spray....clear has the SG100-4z code but only says "intercoat clear" is this a ready to spray clear as well?! i just got the box today and too late to call now, so i figured i'd hit up the LIL helpers! time to get away from rattle cans!


----------



## Laidframe

Tonioseven said:


> I keep my bootleg Iwata in the case it came in after I clean it. The Badger gets cleaned and hung on the wall in my hobby closet.


Thanks, I just got an Iwata off of craigslist and it came in a display box with no lid, so I want to get something better to keep it from getting damaged. I was hoping to get some kind of metal case for it.


----------



## Esoteric

hocknberry said:


> i just bought some HOK 4oz paint and clear from TCP.......bottle for the paint says ready to spray.....i bought clear i thought was ready to spray but isnt labeled on the bottle?! both are SG100-4z which for that code was supposed to be pre mixed ready to spray....clear has the SG100-4z code but only says "intercoat clear" is this a ready to spray clear as well?! i just got the box today and too late to call now, so i figured i'd hit up the LIL helpers! time to get away from rattle cans!


try it out worse case scenario it wont shoot out the airbrush, or open both bottles and stir them they should both stir the same


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

anyone know who does the pattern decals ?


----------



## Esoteric

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> anyone know who does the pattern decals ?


trendsetta


----------



## hocknberry

Esoteric said:


> try it out worse case scenario it wont shoot out the airbrush, or open both bottles and stir them they should both stir the same


on that note...they both looked to stir the same, so ill give it a try! just gotta fab me a paint booth, cuz with my rattle cans.....a latex glove, parts in hand...run into the garage....spray it up...run down stairs and hold til dry enough to sit on a perch to dry!  it works, but now i gotta step it up!


----------



## urjustamemory

Does anyone know the company that produced the resin 99 Silverado quad cab and dually bed? I saw it on ebay a long time ago, I wish I would of bought it.


I found the company but they no longer are in business. 

LSN Scaled FX, its going to be hard to find one.


----------



## dink

I HAVE TRIED DOING PATTERNS ON A COUPLE MODEL. I USE THE 3M TAPE CUT IN STRIPS. MY PROBLEM IS WHEN IM PULLING THE TAPE OFF IT TAKES SOME OF THE PATTERN OFF WITH IT. WHAT CAN I DO ABOUT THAT


----------



## Esoteric

youre spraying to thick, another trick is to avoid spraying into the edges. last but not least dont let that shit completely dry


----------



## dink

Esoteric said:


> youre spraying to thick, another trick is to avoid spraying into the edges. last but not least dont let that shit completely dry


thanks homie. This is what I like about this fourm everyone helping everyone to make better builds


----------



## richphotos

I got a question for ya homies, when running lines along the frame, fuel lines, brake lines, things like that, what do you use to hold it to the frame? I saw what 716 was using, but what if one does not have access to something like that, what do ya'll use. I am going to have quite a few lines on this truck I am going to have to neatly keep on the frame (air, fuel, brake, and some battery wires, things like that) A couple of them I may make it look like it was just ran inside of the frame, but a couple of them I want outside of the frame. Thanks!


----------



## OFDatTX

one ? does the 62 impala from revell come with skirts?


----------



## Esoteric

richphotos said:


> I got a question for ya homies, when running lines along the frame, fuel lines, brake lines, things like that, what do you use to hold it to the frame? I saw what 716 was using, but what if one does not have access to something like that, what do ya'll use. I am going to have quite a few lines on this truck I am going to have to neatly keep on the frame (air, fuel, brake, and some battery wires, things like that) A couple of them I may make it look like it was just ran inside of the frame, but a couple of them I want outside of the frame. Thanks!


 its easy to make those eyelets from wire


----------



## Tonioseven

OFDatTX said:


> one ? does the 62 impala from revell come with skirts?


No.


----------



## Esoteric

Tonioseven said:


> No.


x2 same goes for the SS version


----------



## richphotos

Esoteric said:


> its easy to make those eyelets from wire


 I figured thats what I was going to have to do, that is what i have done in the past, wondering if there was a easier way, thanks


----------



## RaiderPride

hocknberry said:


> i just bought some HOK 4oz paint and clear from TCP.......bottle for the paint says ready to spray.....i bought clear i thought was ready to spray but isnt labeled on the bottle?! both are SG100-4z which for that code was supposed to be pre mixed ready to spray....clear has the SG100-4z code but only says "intercoat clear" is this a ready to spray clear as well?! i just got the box today and too late to call now, so i figured i'd hit up the LIL helpers! time to get away from rattle cans!


the sg100 is not a top coat clear, but a sealer or you can mix candy concentrate into it to make candypaint the shade you want. You still need to reduce it to spray it through an air brush, just like you would reduce paint. usually 2:1 paint to reducer. 
You can also add a little intercoat clear in with paints if you want to when spraying patterns so the paints wont bleed into each other.
Best advise i got from airbrush artists that use automotive paint and especially House of Kolor paints is to reduce it till it's like water, when it drips off the stir stick easily. Just my opinion on how I mix my paint. Works for me, but everyone finds what works for them.

try looking here for more info

http://www.hokpaint.com/man/SG100-33.html


----------



## hocknberry

RaiderPride said:


> the sg100 is not a top coat clear, but a sealer or you can mix candy concentrate into it to make candypaint the shade you want. You still need to reduce it to spray it through an air brush, just like you would reduce paint. usually 2:1 paint to reducer.
> You can also add a little intercoat clear in with paints if you want to when spraying patterns so the paints wont bleed into each other.
> Best advise i got from airbrush artists that use automotive paint and especially House of Kolor paints is to reduce it till it's like water, when it drips off the stir stick easily. Just my opinion on how I mix my paint. Works for me, but everyone finds what works for them.
> 
> try looking here for more info
> 
> http://www.hokpaint.com/man/SG100-33.html


NICE SAVE RAIDER!! i thought it was clear ready to go!! thats kinda messed up, cuz it was listed as a clear!! im gonna keep you in mind when i get my paint booth up to actually use the HOK!! thanks bro!!


----------



## richphotos

hocknberry said:


> NICE SAVE RAIDER!! i thought it was clear ready to go!! thats kinda messed up, cuz it was listed as a clear!! im gonna keep you in mind when i get my paint booth up to actually use the HOK!! thanks bro!!


 Just pick up a quart of urethane clear, and you good to go homie


----------



## slash

i have problems postinng my pictures, need help guys.


----------



## Esoteric

slash said:


> i have problems postinng my pictures, need help guys.


??????
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/23-How-to-get-images-in-your-posts


----------



## dig_derange

richphotos said:


> I got a question for ya homies, when running lines along the frame, fuel lines, brake lines, things like that, what do you use to hold it to the frame? I saw what 716 was using, but what if one does not have access to something like that, what do ya'll use. I am going to have quite a few lines on this truck I am going to have to neatly keep on the frame (air, fuel, brake, and some battery wires, things like that) A couple of them I may make it look like it was just ran inside of the frame, but a couple of them I want outside of the frame. Thanks!


Funny, I was messing w the same thing last night. Thinking if I can find some pins w/ large enough eyelets n clip the rest off, I'll be good.


----------



## OFDatTX

RaiderPride said:


> the sg100 is not a top coat clear, but a sealer or you can mix candy concentrate into it to make candypaint the shade you want. You still need to reduce it to spray it through an air brush, just like you would reduce paint. usually 2:1 paint to reducer.
> You can also add a little intercoat clear in with paints if you want to when spraying patterns so the paints wont bleed into each other.
> Best advise i got from airbrush artists that use automotive paint and especially House of Kolor paints is to reduce it till it's like water, when it drips off the stir stick easily. Just my opinion on how I mix my paint. Works for me, but everyone finds what works for them.
> 
> try looking here for more info
> 
> http://www.hokpaint.com/man/SG100-33.html


yup 

u need one of this clears 
http://www.tcpglobal.com/hokpaint/hokucureth.aspx#uc35


----------



## hocknberry

thanks for sheddin some light raider and ofdat!! im tryin to get away from these rattle cans! i've only AB'd some paint for lexan bodies that were pour and shoot, tryin to get into some HOK goodies!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

anyone have this problem.... i bought 2 sheets of BMF... one chrome one gold.... the chrome when i run the xacto alongside the ruller to cut some strips... the BMF tears!! YES i got a NEW blade. went and tried another NEW blade and still... the gold is perfect but the chrome isnt cutting right at all...


----------



## hocknberry

maybe just a bad sheet thats dried up on the adhesive?! i've had that happen but on older sheets! unless you got a sheet that was sittin for awhile?! call it a $5 loss and get another maybe?!


----------



## Esoteric

PINK86REGAL said:


> anyone have this problem.... i bought 2 sheets of BMF... one chrome one gold.... the chrome when i run the xacto alongside the ruller to cut some strips... the BMF tears!! YES i got a NEW blade. went and tried another NEW blade and still... the gold is perfect but the chrome isnt cutting right at all...


thats the old BMF the new shit doesnt tear, if it has the new and improved label get a hold of them if it doesnt throw it out buy a fresh sheet.


----------



## RaiderPride

hocknberry said:


> thanks for sheddin some light raider and ofdat!! im tryin to get away from these rattle cans! i've only AB'd some paint for lexan bodies that were pour and shoot, tryin to get into some HOK goodies!


<br />
<br />
It's Kool. But the paint doesnt have to be HOK. You can use the mixing and matching recommendations from HOK but you can go down to the autoparts store and buy bottles of touchup paint and mix them as well. You can even decant rattle cans and UAE th


----------



## hocknberry

RaiderPride said:


> <br />
> <br />
> It's Kool. But the paint doesnt have to be HOK. You can use the mixing and matching recommendations from HOK but you can go down to the autoparts store and buy bottles of touchup paint and mix them as well. You can even decant rattle cans and UAE th


good idea! but i figured $12 for some HOK that should do 4-5 cars.....not a bad investment! i just needed to figure out the clrear situation! should i use the sg100 over the paint before clearing then, or just save it for another day?!


----------



## Esoteric

hocknberry said:


> good idea! but i figured $12 for some HOK that should do 4-5 cars.....not a bad investment! i just needed to figure out the clrear situation! should i use the sg100 over the paint before clearing then, or just save it for another day?!


only if you have patterns or 2 tone its great for leveling before clear


----------



## hocknberry

Esoteric said:


> only if you have patterns or 2 tone its great for leveling before clear


and that is the whole reason i bought up this HOK was to patterns and what not!! :thumbsup: im learning....slowlet but surley!!


----------



## OFDatTX

wat happen to all the links that use to be on page one ????


----------



## phatras

OFDatTX said:


> wat happen to all the links that use to be on page one ????


No clue what happened there but that really sucks.. Was a ton of work in that first page...


----------



## OFDatTX

phatras said:


> No clue what happened there but that really sucks.. Was a ton of work in that first page...


hell yeah that suks bro.. I went thru minis school of modeling and all the first pages they are gone.. I think when they did the website update it messed up everything.


----------



## Lownslow302

anyone ever shoot urethane raw, as in just the urethane and the kicker no thinner mixed in


----------



## pancho1969

^^^ I've been using usc urethane clear all it takes is the clear and hardener no reducer/thinner


----------



## Lownslow302

pancho1969 said:


> ^^^ I've been using usc urethane clear all it takes is the clear and hardener no reducer/thinner


cool man just shot it over testors enamel coated in future so far no reaction yet it layed out well i might stick to just doing it that way.


----------



## pancho1969

^^can't qutoe off my phone 
I don't have much experiance with auto paint/clears but I don't think the thinner should make a differance its just gona come out thicker. You might wana watch the hardner ratio since your not using thinner might be different :dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Not to be butting in on you guys paint convo but........ I've always used reducer and / or med. temp thinner when mixing it with my 2 part auto clears. It sprays smoother reducing orange peel, if any at all . 

JM .02


----------



## hocknberry

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Not to be butting in on you guys paint convo but........ I've always used reducer and / or med. temp thinner when mixing it with my 2 part auto clears. It sprays smoother reducing orange peel, if any at all .
> 
> JM .02


not butting in IMO...any info is helpful!! anyone ever use the fish eye preventer mixed in the clear? i just remember one time at a body shop i was workin at......it was offered as a suggestion, and we used it and in every test panel we tryed, it fish eyed!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> not butting in IMO...any info is helpful!! anyone ever use the fish eye preventer mixed in the clear? i just remember one time at a body shop i was workin at......it was offered as a suggestion, and we used it and in every test panel we tryed, it fish eyed!


i could never get that shit to work coating the body in future before clear works better


----------



## richphotos

I use matrix systems 2 part automotive urethane, mix it 4:1 with no reducer, and I get little to no orange peel, It sprays very well. I get it for 40 a quart from my buddy.


----------



## richphotos

hocknberry said:


> not butting in IMO...any info is helpful!! anyone ever use the fish eye preventer mixed in the clear? i just remember one time at a body shop i was workin at......it was offered as a suggestion, and we used it and in every test panel we tryed, it fish eyed!


 I worked at a wood shop and we would buy lacquer by the 5 gallon buckets because we had a full size spray booth, and I was the one that did the finishing on the furniture and I would always use the "smoothie" no fisheye stuff, It worked great


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey guys, newb question, but what's the best way to find upcoming shows? I Google and all that comes up is previous shows pics. Thanks


----------



## Tonioseven

So if I buy some House of Kolor urethane clear, I should mix it approximately 2:1 lacquer thinner/ clear? Just trying to get an idea of how to go about it.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> So if I buy some House of Kolor urethane clear, I should mix it approximately 2:1 lacquer thinner/ clear? Just trying to get an idea of how to go about it.


i heard that shit is a pain in the ass to work with no room for error from what everyone has told me you can also buy better for cheaper


----------



## hocknberry

eso...whats this FUTURE you keep mentioning again? and you just dip the painted body in it before clear or what?


----------



## richphotos

Future acrylic floor wax/ sealant. It works pretty well, some model guys use it just as a clear coat, I only use it for certain things because it takes quite awhile for it to set up so there usually is a pretty good chance of something falling in your paint job and getting stuck there.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey guys, newb question, but what's the best way to find upcoming shows? I Google and all that comes up is previous shows pics. Thanks


Look under scale auto magazine and model car magazine They should have the show schedules. IPMS also has a list also.


----------



## rollin yota28

Thanks showrod, appreciate it


----------



## b_moneystyles

are there any how two's on tape fades, fan fades? i'm keen to learn this technique, no sure how to go about it..


----------



## Tonioseven

b_moneystyles said:


> are there any how two's on tape fades, fan fades? i'm keen to learn this technique, no sure how to go about it..


X-2! :yes:


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


> X-2! :yes:


truscale did one on the fanning in his thread on the 77 monte he has been building!


----------



## Tonioseven

I've been reading that thread but I need to learn how to use my airbrushes better I guess.


----------



## b_moneystyles

nice thanks hock! i knew i had seen something somewhere


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> I've been reading that thread but I need to learn how to use my airbrushes better I guess.


still!


----------



## RaiderPride

Lownslow302 said:


> anyone ever shoot urethane raw, as in just the urethane and the kicker no thinner mixed in












On all my builds. Depends on the clear and harnder you use. Never had to thin the clear. Just urarhane clear and hardner.


----------



## hocknberry

RaiderPride said:


> On all my builds. Depends on the clear and harnder you use. Never had to thin the clear. Just urarhane clear and hardner.


what PSI do you spray at?


----------



## hocknberry

on the topic of resin casters....any one ever mess with the vuccum form windows?! how does that shit work? every resin kit i have.....the windows dont match up for nuthin!!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> on the topic of resin casters....any one ever mess with the vuccum form windows?! how does that shit work? every resin kit i have.....the windows dont match up for nuthin!!


theyre not supposed to youre supposed to cut them to fit it also doesnt help when all resin bodies are warped


----------



## crxlowrider

ok guys i'm looking into getting into airbrushing some stuff here is what i'm looking at buying for a starter kit lmk what you guys think and if there is anything else i will need to buy so i can get spraying and stuff. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370519772447&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250852031414&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


----------



## rollin yota28

Has anyone done a walk through on how to do water drops and marble effect? I really wanna start practicing, but can't find anything. Thanks guys!


----------



## sasisneros

rollin yota28 said:


> Has anyone done a walk through on how to do water drops and marble effect? I really wanna start practicing, but can't find anything. Thanks guys!


Look under the Paint & Body section, I know they have covered this topic before


----------



## crxlowrider

crxlowrider said:


> ok guys i'm looking into getting into airbrushing some stuff here is what i'm looking at buying for a starter kit lmk what you guys think and if there is anything else i will need to buy so i can get spraying and stuff.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370519772447&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250852031414&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Lownslow302

crxlowrider said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


id skip em both pepboys has a compressor for under or at 100 bucks with a 3 gallon tank the campbell hausfeld its oiless too. you can get airbrushes on http://www.tcpglobal.com/airbrushdepot/ for 18 to 500 bucks or harbor freight for 20 bucks.

if i were you id buy this with a 3 gallon oiless compressor
http://www.tcpglobal.com/airbrushdepot/itemdetail.aspx?itemno=PAS+HS#3
or (get all 3 sizes and more stuff to work with)
http://www.tcpglobal.com/airbrushdepot/itemdetail.aspx?itemno=PAS+H-SET


----------



## regalistic

rollin yota28 said:


> Has anyone done a walk through on how to do water drops and marble effect? I really wanna start practicing, but can't find anything. Thanks guys!


 look up airbrush trickz on youtube.... there are plenty of tricks in that series.


----------



## richphotos

Lownslow302 said:


> anyone ever shoot urethane raw, as in just the urethane and the kicker no thinner mixed in


 that is all I do with the urethane, Clear and hardener, 4:1, never had any problems spraying, I spray at about 20-30 PSI or so


----------



## OFDatTX

Wats a good primer sealer to use with house of kolor ??


----------



## Tonioseven

I use Plastikote T-235. I've heard Duplicolor is good as well. HoK recommends that you use their primer but I've never used it.


----------



## OFDatTX

Tonioseven said:


> I use Plastikote T-235. I've heard Duplicolor is good as well. HoK recommends that you use their primer but I've never used it.


 Say but ain't that just sandable primer Not sealer?? Or am I wrong??


----------



## Lownslow302

OFDatTX said:


> Say but ain't that just sandable primer Not sealer?? Or am I wrong??


you dont need sealer on a model car unless youre painting bare diecast


----------



## OFDatTX

Lownslow302 said:


> you dont need sealer on a model car unless youre painting bare diecast


U do when u doing body work. And u putting putty. The sealer help the bondo and it helps it seal. The small cracks.


----------



## Lownslow302

i use filler primer so never had that problem


----------



## OFDatTX

Lownslow302 said:


> i use filler primer so never had that problem


Is kinda the same thing.


----------



## machio

I've just started using the pearls from black gold,I've noticed that they are very thin ,any inperfections will show up,I use Epson clear to Smooth the surfaces out.especially when u have putty all over the place.that is a urathain based enamel.seals perfect and smooth.


----------



## phatras

First post has been fixed.. Huge THANKS to Gary..


----------



## Tonioseven

OFDatTX said:


> Say but ain't that just sandable primer Not sealer?? Or am I wrong??


 I think you're right.


----------



## richphotos

I use dupli color filler primer or dupli color self etching, or both. never used anything else.


----------



## OFDatTX

machio said:


> I've just started using the pearls from black gold,I've noticed that they are very thin ,any inperfections will show up,I use Epson clear to Smooth the surfaces out.especially when u have putty all over the place.that is a urathain based enamel.seals perfect and smooth.


 Where u get it bro?? And how does it work?


----------



## OFDatTX

richphotos said:


> I use dupli color filler primer or dupli color self etching, or both. never used anything else.


 Cool thanks bro.


----------



## richphotos

OFDatTX said:


> Cool thanks bro.


no problem homie, never had a problem with it ever! just be careful if you are spraying over a body that is already painted since dupli color is lacquer, but i'm sure you alrady know, but its really really good stuff, dries super fast too, to you touch in about 5-10 minutes when its 65-85 degrees


----------



## OFDatTX

richphotos said:


> no problem homie, never had a problem with it ever! just be careful if you are spraying over a body that is already painted since dupli color is lacquer, but i'm sure you alrady know, but its really really good stuff, dries super fast too, to you touch in about 5-10 minutes when its 65-85 degrees


 Aight cool homie.


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks for the info; years ago I had a few bad experiences with Duplicolor and it stuck with me but I'll give it another try.


----------



## Tonioseven

Anybody ever use either of these?

http://www.repaintsupply.com/pd-dom-sic-instant-clear-coat-aerosol-clear-coat.cfm

http://www.repaintsupply.com/pd-clearcoat-uv-resistant.cfm


----------



## mx6145

What's going on guys? My name is oscar I'm a newbie here I found this place by accident searching for stuff to make a lowrider. I've been reading on these forum looking at all of yalls car pics and reading up on different thing and I give y'all props man for real!!! I just bearly started building models its something I'm really enjoying well hope to talk to y'all soon sorry if this isn't the thread I'm trying to get used to it and I'm only on my phone lol talk to ya soon


----------



## richphotos

What do yall use to get those micro scratches out after wetsanding?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

My kit came with an ultra fine scratch rubbing compound and a flannel rag.. that shit does the job damn good.


----------



## richphotos

SlammdSonoma said:


> My kit came with an ultra fine scratch rubbing compound and a flannel rag.. that shit does the job damn good.


What kit? I use all automotive stuff from orielly or napa.


----------



## mx6145

Does anyone know if a how to for making your hood and trunk open was ever made? Or does any one know how?


----------



## Shadowmaker

Has anyone came up with a idea on how or what to replace a broken or screwed up windshield with on this model cars I get a few here and there at sales that dont have good windshields


----------



## Shadowmaker

mx6145 said:


> Does anyone know if a how to for making your hood and trunk open was ever made? Or does any one know how?


just search the internet using google there are a ton of videos out there explaining just about everything when it comes to building a model car


----------



## mx6145

I've been searching just wondering if y'all might know of somewhere to shorten my search


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Shadowmaker said:


> Has anyone came up with a idea on how or what to replace a broken or screwed up windshield with on this model cars I get a few here and there at sales that dont have good windshields


 Get some clear sheet styrene. Can't tell the difference. Cut to fit and glue in place.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

richphotos said:


> What kit? I use all automotive stuff from orielly or napa.


 Got my kit from hobbytown. Has sanding pads from 2400 to 12000. Plus the compound. I think mequiers or mothers wax has some stuff u can rub on as well to take it out.


----------



## Lownslow302

SlammdSonoma said:


> Got my kit from hobbytown. Has sanding pads from 2400 to 12000. Plus the compound. I think mequiers or mothers wax has some stuff u can rub on as well to take it out.


yup the LMG kit is bad ass i had to buy 2 of them shit cause i kept loosing rags


----------



## richphotos

I have the detail masters sanding kit from the hobby shop, has 3200-12000 grit sand paper, but no compound, I will have to look the next time i am there, or check the parts store


----------



## hocknberry

mx6145 said:


> Does anyone know if a how to for making your hood and trunk open was ever made? Or does any one know how?


welcome to LIL newbie, seach for "minidreams" new school modelind or something like that, he did a good how to awhile back, also "gseeds" did 1 as well if i remember right?!


----------



## OFDatTX

hocknberry said:


> welcome to LIL newbie, seach for "minidreams" new school modelind or something like that, he did a good how to awhile back, also "gseeds" did 1 as well if i remember right?!


the pics are gone all because of this update


----------



## richphotos

How long does everyone wait before laying down clear, I am just curious, my time on how long I wait varies from time to time.


----------



## hocknberry

richphotos said:


> How long does everyone wait before laying down clear, I am just curious, my time on how long I wait varies from time to time.


for me, especially with my limited table time, i let everything gas out and dry for at least 24 hours


----------



## Tonioseven

If I'm using nail polish, I will clear in about an hour but anything other than nail polish, I wait at least 24 hours. I rarely use enamels anymore but I will wait upwards of a month or so before the application of any clear over them.


----------



## richphotos

thanks. Its cool how time varies so much, i wait 24 hours and if i do not get it cleared in that 24, i wait a week.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:angry:!!!seems like everytime i glue somethin i get that ugly haze!!i use super glue sometimes, most the times model glue. anyone have an idea as to how to stop this from happening(besides kicker)?ive tried a couple diff types of glues.


----------



## Lownslow302

COAST2COAST said:


> :angry:!!!seems like everytime i glue somethin i get that ugly haze!!i use super glue sometimes, most the times model glue. anyone have an idea as to how to stop this from happening(besides kicker)?ive tried a couple diff types of glues.


gold label super glue= no haze superglue strength.

when i dont have superglue i use epoxy


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:thanks, will have to pick some up(epoxy)


----------



## richphotos

for clear parts I use epoxy, otherwise I use just krazyglue, But use only a small amount of superglue, if you use too much. it will haze. I never have a problem with it hazing, because i use just enough to glue it down


----------



## hocknberry

richphotos said:


> for clear parts I use epoxy, otherwise I use just krazyglue, But use only a small amount of superglue, if you use too much. it will haze. I never have a problem with it hazing, because i use just enough to glue it down


i hate testors shit with a passion with the exception of the one shot paints/clear and the glue....while its fresh, b4 it gets stringy! i tried the super glue's that some of ya'll use, but i just dont like it much, it holds good, but breaks loose easy unless you use to much to make it solid, then it hazes!! so im stickin with the most hated glue for now!! LOL


----------



## COAST2COAST

^^^^^yup, thats the glue that hasnt hazed on me yet !!!hate it though, mines always stringy


----------



## Tonioseven

Use the accelerant with the superglue; no haze and it seems to strengthen the bond.


----------



## richphotos

That is interesting, i have never had a problem with krazy glue letting loose, i have model cars that were built over 10 years ago and still holding strong. I even used it to glue styrene to a diecast hood before, and its holding great.


----------



## hocknberry

other then testors...whats a good dullcote paint to use?


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> other then testors...whats a good dull kote paint to use?


ive tried a lot of shit in the past and nothing compares to model masters dullcote


----------



## Tonioseven

Dullcote is the shit. Tough as hell.


----------



## BIGJOE77C10

What's the best way to install windows without the glue fucking it all up or breaking the window?


----------



## Tonioseven

Depending on the kit, I'll separate glass into front and back pieces and I (works for me, I'm not suggesting this to anybody else!) place the windo where I want it and then place a small drop of slow-cure super-glue in an unseen spot and immediatley place a drop of superglue accelerant on the glue spot. Lots of people use 2-part epoxy but I'm too lazy to mix it up. People will chime in with"your windows will fog up!" NONE of my windows have EVER fogged up using this method.


----------



## IceMan555

I've seen some great detailing on engines. How do in avoid getting glue on some of the wiring or other photo etched pieces I might not want glue on??


----------



## Tonioseven

Use a toothpick to place the glue exactly where you want it.


----------



## BIGJOE77C10

Tonioseven said:


> Depending on the kit, I'll separate glass into front and back pieces and I (works for me, I'm not suggesting this to anybody else!) place the windo where I want it and then place a small drop of slow-cure super-glue in an unseen spot and immediatley place a drop of superglue accelerant on the glue spot. Lots of people use 2-part epoxy but I'm too lazy to mix it up. People will chime in with"your windows will fog up!" NONE of my windows have EVER fogged up using this method.


I don't get what u mean I'm a new b lol


----------



## mx6145

Sorry to interupt got a few questions on ho motors where can I find them I'm confused on a few things as well long stem short stem 130's and all dat sorta thing can any one detail it all? Please....


----------



## LUXMAN

Yea im with this guy, we wanna know more about HO motors ! If anybody can help it would be greatly apprecited . . . .


----------



## hocknberry

LUXMAN said:


> Yea im with this guy, we wanna know more about HO motors ! If anybody can help it would be greatly apprecited . . . .


cant help with with the HO motors LUXMAN.......but i see you are from denver or "for now"?! still there? PM me when you get a chance?! i haven't messed with model hoppers in years! i know i got some in box's though! :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

its safe to trow plastikote sandable primer over HOK paint ???


----------



## Lownslow302

OFDatTX said:


> its safe to trow plastikote sandable primer over HOK paint ???


youre good


----------



## OFDatTX

Lownslow302 said:


> youre good


thanks bro


----------



## rollin yota28

alright guys, have an issue. when i started up my account here, somehow i was signed up for receiving emails about when threads i posted in were also hit up by others. Its getting annoying when i have like 90-somethin new emails, and i have turned off any and every option that has to do with emails in my settings, yet i am still receiving them. How do i turn that off?


----------



## IceMan555

Tonioseven said:


> Use a toothpick to place the glue exactly where you want it.


Nice. Too new to have thought about that. Thanks!


----------



## southside groovin

how do you guyd raise the front suspension on the regal and mc kits?


----------



## hocknberry

you can use the parts out of the donk kits or cut and bend and fab up some parts for the stock kit arms


----------



## big hoss

how about how to build a mini truck suspension front and back,or any one know how to make air bags or air tank. if you have any ideas,send me a message


----------



## richphotos

Air bags, you can make them out of little o rings from the hardware store, as for air tanks, find something close to the size like a pen cap, and then cap it off and round off the ends and paint. For making the suspension. Styrene, styrene and more styrene.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Can someone help me make a hinge for my cars hood pics nd how to's would be great thanks


----------



## rollin yota28

hoppinmaddness said:


> Can someone help me make a hinge for my cars hood pics nd how to's would be great thanks


Hey bro, not a lot of help, but do a search for hinges or something around that, cause awhile back, there's a thread with a clipping from a model magazine describing step by step how to on hinges. Not much, but its a start


----------



## sasisneros

Where is a good place to buy AlcladII?


----------



## Tonioseven

www.scaledreams.com. 

http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-1028/Alclad-Chrome/Detail.bok


----------



## hocknberry

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey bro, not a lot of help, but do a search for hinges or something around that, cause awhile back, there's a thread with a clipping from a model magazine describing step by step how to on hinges. Not much, but its a start


minidreams did a good how to, but from what i hear, the pics got wiped out when the site changed format?! PM mini, he'll help you out with pics if he has em!


----------



## rollin yota28

hoppinmaddness said:


> Can someone help me make a hinge for my cars hood pics nd how to's would be great thanks


here dude,
http://www.briansmodelcars.com/tutorials/tutorial/49
and i know it'll say trunk, but it works for everything


----------



## rollin yota28

and i know theres alot of pages, but just a heads up to anyone with a question, and trust me, i am one as well, the first page of this thread has alot of links for alot of stuff


----------



## COAST2COAST

can anyone thats used the copper BMF tell me how well it works? thanks


----------



## mx6145

Ok I've been looking around and can't find places with a lot of wheel selections any one know where I can find somewhere with a big selection? Thanks in advance =)


----------



## COAST2COAST

scaledreams.com


----------



## Lownslow302

COAST2COAST said:


> can anyone thats used the copper BMF tell me how well it works? thanks


sucks ass its thicker than regular foil


----------



## COAST2COAST

ALREADY GOT SOME ON THE WAY


----------



## southside groovin

The gold sucks too


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Does anyone know how 2 make t sliders 4 a model dancer?


----------



## rollin yota28

mx6145 said:


> Ok I've been looking around and can't find places with a lot of wheel selections any one know where I can find somewhere with a big selection? Thanks in advance =)


 Amazon.com has a set of 6 chrome rims for $11 and 6 nonpainted rims for $12


----------



## rollin yota28

I've seen some Pegasus and other brand rims as well on amazon


----------



## mx6145

Thanks rollin. I've seen those but just can't find what I'm looking for. Not looking for spokes at this time I would like to find some racing wheels for an import nothing to fancy. ( just a little bit different that I haven't done). =D I should've specified that sorry.


----------



## Tonioseven

mx6145 said:


> Thanks rollin. I've seen those but just can't find what I'm looking for. Not looking for spokes at this time I would like to find some racing wheels for an import nothing to fancy. ( just a little bit different that I haven't done). =D I should've specified that sorry.


Send me a picture of the car you need wheels for.


----------



## rollin yota28

mx6145 said:


> Thanks rollin. I've seen those but just can't find what I'm looking for. Not looking for spokes at this time I would like to find some racing wheels for an import nothing to fancy. ( just a little bit different that I haven't done). =D I should've specified that sorry.


Hey no worries mate, its good to post up anyway for others. Good luck!


----------



## COAST2COAST

ebay has a huge selection of resin wheels, especially made for tuners.theyre a grip though:angry:


----------



## Lownslow302

COAST2COAST said:


> ebay has a huge selection of resin wheels, especially made for tuners.theyre a grip though:angry:


i know which ones youre talking about and theyre sooooooo worth it


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Does any1 now how I can make som batteries nd pumps? (hit me up with da tips) thanxs


----------



## hocknberry

grab up a revell lowrider kit, pumps are kinda lame but the batteries are good! or hit up scaledreams.com i know there are batteries there!


----------



## hocknberry

anyone know of a range rover kit out there? guessing it would be tamiya or aioshima if so?


----------



## 85 Biarittz

hocknberry said:


> anyone know of a range rover kit out there? guessing it would be tamiya or aioshima if so?



http://www.ebay.com/sch/Models-Kits..._Vehicles&_fln=1&_sac=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


----------



## hocknberry

85 Biarittz said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/Models-Kits..._Vehicles&_fln=1&_sac=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


LOL!! someone could ask "how do you make diamonds out of card board, testors glue, and styrene and charles would have the answer!! LOL :h5: bro!! i hit that ebay link, (duh!!!!!!!! ebay has everything, didnt even think of that!) most were die cast or older models........im looking for the '95 and newer model of the land rover in plastic! whatcha got for me charles!!


----------



## 85 Biarittz

hocknberry said:


> LOL!! someone could ask "how do you make diamonds out of card board, testors glue, and styrene and charles would have the answer!! LOL :h5: bro!! i hit that ebay link, (duh!!!!!!!! ebay has everything, didnt even think of that!) most were die cast or older models........im looking for the '95 and newer model of the land rover in plastic! whatcha got for me charles!!


Land Rover or Range Rover? Never mind thinking of the Land Cruiser.

Have only found them in diecast so far.


----------



## hocknberry

sheeit!!! my bad RANGE rover! :thumbsup:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

hocknberry said:


> sheeit!!! my bad RANGE rover! :thumbsup:


Only seeing some R/C stuff and diecast.


----------



## hocknberry

85 Biarittz said:


> Only seeing some R/C stuff and diecast.


 thanks for the look out though bro!! and the hook up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

Hey does anybody know which uptop would look rite ob a 76 glasshouse ?!?! Im thinkin 59 impala maybe. And where can I get sum uptops? I thinl I remember seeing sum on scaledreams ?


----------



## LUXMAN

Wow nuthin huh? ? ? Well ill figure it out . . .


----------



## EVIL C

LUXMAN said:


> Wow nuthin huh? ? ? Well ill figure it out . . .


I want to know too i got a bootleg 75 caprice still on my table lol.


----------



## hocknberry

LUXMAN said:


> Wow nuthin huh? ? ? Well ill figure it out . . .


??? i guess grab a 59 up top and try it out LUX?! i think slammedsonoma had some up tops or was gonna try casting......dont remember?! hit him up and see what he's got for yah?!


----------



## PHXKSTM

Hello all, Hope this is the best place to ask a question. the link does not work at the start of this thread for adj. suspension. I have been trying to do a front suspension and can not figure out a working way to make the spindles pivot does any body have pics or a link to a how to. please! right now the glue is kinda holding it in but this is not a secure setup yet to play with.


----------



## hocknberry

hit up art2roll build thread bro, he just posted up a 60 impy he's doing with a full front to back movable suspension! nice start on the monte bro!!


----------



## Linc

ok i just skimmed 169 pages.... stripping paint using brake fluid, can you dip a car, then use the same brake fluid for 2 or 3 or 4 or 5 more bodies? will it work or do i have to get new brake fluid everytime i get a car that need s to be stripped?


----------



## COAST2COAST

SHOULD WORK FOR A COUPLE CARS, I KNOW MY FLUID WORKS FOR AT LEAST 4-5, THEN IT SEEMS LIKE IT DONT WORK ANYMORE, THEN I MOVE ON TO THE EASY OFF!!


----------



## Linc

i soak in break fluid, scub the shit out of them, then wash with soap and water and im ready to re paint


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Linc said:


> ok i just skimmed 169 pages.... stripping paint using brake fluid, can you dip a car, then use the same brake fluid for 2 or 3 or 4 or 5 more bodies? will it work or do i have to get new brake fluid everytime i get a car that need s to be stripped?


Best to strain it if you're not.


----------



## halfasskustoms

All the old paint just falls to the bottom of the bucket or what ever you have it in. You could use the same fluid for ever.


----------



## hocknberry

you can try using the "hawk sauce" which is 91% rubbing alcohol?! 50% AND 73% WONT WORK! it strips almost everything, enamel paint just gets soft so that would take a lil more work....DO NOT PUT RESIN INTO THE HAWK SAUCE!!


----------



## hocknberry

im using the 1970 impy "supremes" on the build for darkside.....what is a good white wall tire to use? my scaledreams 520's dont fit!  whos got some tips?! LOL whatcha got on this charles?!


----------



## 85 Biarittz

hocknberry said:


> im using the 1970 impy "supremes" on the build for darkside.....what is a good white wall tire to use? my scaledreams 520's dont fit!  whos got some tips?! LOL whatcha got on this charles?!


Not much on tires. If I don't have a donor I get them from Modelhaus.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Wer online or in stock near me can I find a 1/10 scale 64 or a fleetwood?


----------



## COAST2COAST

hocknberry said:


> im using the 1970 impy "supremes" on the build for darkside.....what is a good white wall tire to use? my scaledreams 520's dont fit!  whos got some tips?! LOL whatcha got on this charles?!


hoppin hydros tires are a lil bigger than the pegasus tires...also i think the tires from the lowrider models may fit, the 64 comes with whitewall decals i think


----------



## hocknberry

is there a plastic/resin piece for a beer keg?


----------



## 85 Biarittz

hocknberry said:


> is there a plastic/resin piece for a beer keg?


http://www.larrygscale.com/servlet/StoreFront

Theres also a kit that came with them.


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> im using the 1970 impy "supremes" on the build for darkside.....what is a good white wall tire to use? my scaledreams 520's dont fit!  whos got some tips?! LOL whatcha got on this charles?!


too big or too small?


----------



## halfasskustoms

Looked at every page on this thread, and there isn't any question on the best way to open you model. "hood,doors,trunk".If any one could shed some light on this for me, That would be great.And just maybe if you could add pics of what your doing.Thanks


----------



## 85 Biarittz

^^^^^^^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dzfrwsO3Do

I score mine with the exacto then use a PE saw blade to finish the cuts.


----------



## halfasskustoms

85 Biarittz said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dzfrwsO3Do
> 
> I score mine with the exacto then use a PE saw blade to finish the cuts.


Thanks man.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Anytime.


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> too big or too small?


the 520's are too smalle and the lip sits over the white wall


----------



## hocknberry

halfasskustoms said:


> Looked at every page on this thread, and there isn't any question on the best way to open you model. "hood,doors,trunk".If any one could shed some light on this for me, That would be great.And just maybe if you could add pics of what your doing.Thanks


LOL!! you flipped through too fast halfass! i think we've debated this a couple times!! LOL anyways.....i like to open mine with the sewing thread method!! it does take longer but less worry of more body work if that exacto blade slips!!


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Any one know wer I can find a model kit chevy or ford in 1/12 or 1/16


----------



## COAST2COAST

hocknberry said:


> LOL!! you flipped through too fast halfass! i think we've debated this a couple times!! LOL anyways.....i like to open mine with the sewing thread method!! it does take longer but less worry of more body work if that exacto blade slips!!


X-2 WITH THE LEAST AMOUNT OF BODY WORK!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Sorry if this sounds dummm. But what is the *sewing thread method*


----------



## hocknberry

halfasskustoms said:


> Sorry if this sounds dummm. But what is the *sewing thread method*


 CARFULLY score with a #11 blade, what ever you want to open up...lets say a door....score a line about 1/4 inch or so, just enough to cut/break through the plastic....take some sewing thread and thread it through.....wrap the string about four times around each index finger and the thread will now be your new "blade" to cut the door line.......you want to try to keep the thread at around a 45 degree angle or so and its just a matter of friction and heat to start cutting through! definatly a patience tester, but it sands up cleaner and you dont have to worry about exacto marks all over your body!! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude that helps a lot, Thanks man. I'm going to try that.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Anyone do decals 4 sale/trade ? Lmk


----------



## hocknberry

hoppinmaddness said:


> Anyone do decals 4 sale/trade ? Lmk


hit up dig and ofdat in the LUGK thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Thanks hocknberry


----------



## rollindeep408

I don't feel lime flipping through all these pages and I went threw the first few I think David may have done a how too on wood grain painting I need to wood grain effect paint a dash board and suggestions anyone?


----------



## Lownslow302

if i rember right it was bmf, brown sharpie and black sharpie. i made my own decals to hell with the other shit


----------



## Tonioseven

rollindeep408 said:


> I don't feel lime flipping through all these pages and I went threw the first few I think David may have done a how too on wood grain painting I need to wood grain effect paint a dash board and suggestions anyone?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-18-1-12-1...294?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a02eeedbe


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Wat kind of clear is good nd cheap 2 use?


----------



## rollindeep408

Lownslow302 said:


> if i rember right it was bmf, brown sharpie and black sharpie. i made my own decals to hell with the other shit


 So just color the foil brown ? Then go at it with a few black marks ?? Fuck it I'll try it out


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-18-1-12-1...294?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a02eeedbe


 Tone is this stuff thick because I'm doing real small shit like inserts on grab handles and center of steering wheel inserts on dash ..... Think I'ma try eso way see it it's ok . I've painted brown and waited for it to dry then did black and different brown but took for fuckin ever


----------



## Lownslow302

rollindeep408 said:


> So just color the foil brown ? Then go at it with a few black marks ?? Fuck it I'll try it out


yup thats how i remember it


----------



## rollindeep408

Double post


----------



## rollindeep408

Lownslow302 said:


> yup thats how i remember it


 Cool off to micheals for a brown sharpie


----------



## rollindeep408

hoppinmaddness said:


> Wat kind of clear is good nd cheap 2 use?


 Spray can or for airbrush ?


----------



## COAST2COAST

what ive done before(in wooden truck beds) is paint flat tan, then use one of those wood touch up paintmarkers....let dry for about2 hours and clear....:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness

rollindeep408 said:


> Spray can or for airbrush ?


 Both


----------



## Tonioseven

rollindeep408 said:


> Tone is this stuff thick because I'm doing real small shit like inserts on grab handles and center of steering wheel inserts on dash ..... Think I'ma try eso way see it it's ok . I've painted brown and waited for it to dry then did black and different brown but took for fuckin ever


It may be kinda thick; Eso's way sounds like the way to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness

rollindeep408 said:


> Spray can or for airbrush ?


 I would say,spray can cuz im berly gettin da hang of mix things wit thinner 4 my airbrush


----------



## COAST2COAST

thought i would ask here first...ebay question....anyone know how to post pics in the description section, trying to save $ 

i tried posting the img code with no success


----------



## LUXMAN

rollindeep408 said:


> I don't feel lime flipping through all these pages and I went threw the first few I think David may have done a how too on wood grain painting I need to wood grain effect paint a dash board and suggestions anyone?


 You just reminded me of sumthin I stumbled upon- home depot - flooring section . . . Theres this woodgrain paper comes on a big roll I believe its to line the inside of drawers or shelf paper sumthin like that. But it looks good, cheap and abundant lol and I thonk it even has adhesive backside to it. Also the zigzags that are woodgrain print might work too lol


----------



## brantstevens

hey guys will zap ca glue ruin my ross gibson engine if i glue it together?


----------



## Tonioseven

Nope; c/a glue is one of the recommended types.


----------



## halfasskustoms

The HOW TO-adjustable suspension Topic on the 1st page seems to not work. I would love to know step by step on how to do this.

So if someone could look into this, thad B great.

Thanks.


----------



## hocknberry

halfasskustoms said:


> The HOW TO-adjustable suspension Topic on the 1st page seems to not work. I would love to know step by step on how to do this.
> 
> So if someone could look into this, thad B great.
> 
> Thanks.


try arttoroll thread, he just did a 60 impy all adjustable working with servos!


----------



## halfasskustoms

hocknberry said:


> try arttoroll thread, he just did a 60 impy all adjustable working with servos!


What is his user name/screen name. I saw that pink 64 with the adjustable suspension. But it didnt show HOW he did it.

Thanks


----------



## brantstevens

thanks tonio!


----------



## hocknberry

halfasskustoms said:


> What is his user name/screen name. I saw that pink 64 with the adjustable suspension. But it didnt show HOW he did it.
> 
> Thanks


ART2ROLL


----------



## halfasskustoms

hocknberry said:


> ART2ROLL


 Yha man looked at his whole thread today. Thanks a whole lot.


----------



## KOOL-AID23

LOOKIN FOR A CHEVY 65 PICK UP/ NOT A STEPSIDE. AND WHAT IS THE SMALLEST FLAKE SIZE AND WHAT SIZE NEEDDLE DO I NEED TO SPARY IT


----------



## Lownslow302

you need 2 kits to make the fleetside
1964 Model 85-7613
1965 Model 85-7210


----------



## halfasskustoms

What is the MM size's you use the most for taping off your cars. I found this off one. Of the threads on here.Masking Tape 120'' .010'' Wide - Tan What are other sizes that are good to have.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Can anyone help me on how to do the water drop design on a paint job? I have a glasshouse needing some unique attention such as that, but need some tips as to get that to look right.


----------



## Tonioseven

Mist the water on the desired area; angle the airbrush in the direction you want the pattern to follow; mist the paint on; set it aside where it won't get messed with so it can dry properly; clear as necessary.


----------



## Tonioseven

halfasskustoms said:


> What is the MM size's you use the most for taping off your cars. I found this off one. Of the threads on here.Masking Tape 120'' .010'' Wide - Tan What are other sizes that are good to have.


First number listed is millimeters, the second number is INCHES.
0.5 = 0.020
0.75 = 0.030 
1.0 = 1/32 
1.25 = 0.050 
1.5 = 1/16 
2.0 = 5/64 
3.0 = 1/8 
4.0 = 5/32 
5.0 = 3/16 
6.0 = 1/4 
8.0 = 5/16 
10 = 3/8


----------



## Tonioseven

hoppinmaddness said:


> Wat kind of clear is good nd cheap 2 use?


*This stuff right here...
*










*I use it on 99.9% of my builds. I empty it out of the can and shoot it through an airbrush. It can act funny when sprayed from a can but I've used it since it was first introduced and I have yet to have any problems with it. *


----------



## crooks

hey im looking for a swamp cooler who has one for sale?
and a continental kit and them flash ligts that go on the side dont know what their called but i think you guys may know so hit me up


----------



## halfasskustoms

Tnoioseven thanks man. That helps alot.


----------



## Tonioseven

:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

[email protected] said:


> i use that folk art clearcoat HI-SHINE glaze from wal-mart, arts and craft section, its in a pink can, and its *3.99* a can.......... shits killer homie, mademan put me down with that shit. :biggrin:


Damn I should have asked for a price check :angry: $9.99 @ Michael's


----------



## hocknberry

i wasnt sure where else to post this at but here for now?! FOR EVERYONE USING THE THREAD FRICTION METHOD OF OPENING DOORS AND WHAT NOT...I HAVE STUBLED ON SOMETHING WICKED HERE!! so for those who use sewing thread to open up what ever...... we all know it makes clean up easy but takes FOR EVER cuz the strings breaks under too much heat and friction or wrong angle, etc.....so i ran out of string i was using and went to the wifeys sewing box, grabbed a roll of thread and hit the bench.......went to do the whole finger wrap thing and i noticed its kind of thick?! i look at the label....its thread to sew in buttons on shirts! i try it out...THIS SHIT CUTS SO QUICK AND FAST! IM LOVIN IT!! I WAS USING MORE FORCE JUST TO SEE IF IT WOULD BREAK...NUTHIN!! i think i found a new fav!! FYI......the faster i cut....i could smell the "plastic melt burn" smell...that made for a little bit of a rough cut and more clean up work.....so i tested another piece of plastic just going slow.....its like a hot knife through butter!....i havent tried a door or anything yet...just thought i'd through it out there! :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

nice tip....ill have to try that out


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Joe, hobby lobby sells all types of colors in a heavy duty sewing thread. I bought up some black, and it never breaks.


----------



## hocknberry

SlammdSonoma said:


> Joe, hobby lobby sells all types of colors in a heavy duty sewing thread. I bought up some black, and it never breaks.


way to steal my thunder brian!!! :banghead: ....im on the hunt for a coping saw now!


----------



## KOOL-AID23

How do u empty paint from a spray can. And I'm lookin for a How 2 for a front of the car opneing like so it flips out???


----------



## Tonioseven

KOOL-AID23 said:


> How do u empty paint from a spray can. And I'm lookin for a How 2 for a front of the car opneing like so it flips out???



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pr5J0FjpW_c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oteliqdTvgw


----------



## KOOL-AID23

Hey tonio the link don't work


----------



## Tonioseven

Here you are...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oteliqdTvgw


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pr5J0FjpW_c&feature=related


----------



## sneekyg909

Does Dupli-color paint and Plastik-cote primer get along???? 
 This is my third attempt at painting with these two and it keeps getting orange peel...., I wet sanded the primer to a shine, I warmed up the paint can,sprayed in light coats and as soon as the paint lands on the body you can see the orange peel.

Am I doing something wrong here??? :dunno:


----------



## eastside1989

sneekyg909 said:


> Does Dupli-color paint and Plastik-cote primer get along????
> This is my third attempt at painting with these two and it keeps getting orange peel...., I wet sanded the primer to a shine, I warmed up the paint can,sprayed in light coats and as soon as the paint lands on the body you can see the orange peel.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong her



Use Dupli-color primer with Duplicolor paint Bro...


----------



## Lownslow302

sneekyg909 said:


> Does Dupli-color paint and Plastik-cote primer get along????
> This is my third attempt at painting with these two and it keeps getting orange peel...., I wet sanded the primer to a shine, I warmed up the paint can,sprayed in light coats and as soon as the paint lands on the body you can see the orange peel.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong here??? :dunno:


youre not spraying light enough ive never had problems with that mix


----------



## richphotos

what lownslow said, lighter coats.


----------



## Bogyoke

*AMT '55 and '57 PU cab difference?*

 Except the grille and badging, what are all the differences between the AMT '55 and the '57 PU cab, if any? 

I have the '55 kit here at the house but not a '57. I can't set them side by side 

Thanks


----------



## KOOL-AID23

I need help with a how 2 on tilt front ends and what it takes tp build a radical like a how to to seaperate the frame and body thanx in advance


----------



## OFDatTX

KOOL-AID23 said:


> I need help with a how 2 on tilt front ends and what it takes tp build a radical like a how to to seaperate the frame and body thanx in advance


HERE U GO 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/163733-thee-big-doggs.html


----------



## KOOL-AID23

Thanks thats what i was looking for


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Wer can I go to loook at some bomb assesories?


----------



## KOOL-AID23

It depends on watt year. Go to model car classified and scroll down to hack shack resins. Good guy and good dealer. The guys username is slammed sonoma


----------



## hoppinmaddness

50s


----------



## bigdlt68

BigPoppa said:


> There's an issue of the 1959 Impala that came with some. Look for the kit in a bigger box and has a kustom version next to a stock car. They're kind of lame though. You could check these out too but I don't know what they look like, probably pretty good quality
> 
> http://modelhaus.com/index.php?c=0&p=67746


 look up 4 bar cheese grader hub caps on ebay should find a nice set


----------



## LUXMAN

Need tips on converting grand national hood to regular regal hood . . . .any help would be appreciated


----------



## hocknberry

LUXMAN said:


> Need tips on converting grand national hood to regular regal hood . . . .any help would be appreciated


re-work a nascar hood, or cut out the scoop and use 2 GN hoods...here's one i started.......


----------



## sneekyg909

Has anyone had trouble with these stubborn trim pieces off the 48 Aerosedan???










I tried bending them around a dowel,but they wont hold the shape. I glued the ends to the fender but the tension from the bend pops them right up


----------



## Lownslow302

sneekyg909 said:


> Has anyone had trouble with these stubborn trim pieces off the 48 Aerosedan???
> 
> 
> View attachment 405815
> 
> 
> I tried bending them around a dowel,but they wont hold the shape. I glued the ends to the fender but the tension from the bend pops them right up


nope i rolled mine not bent them over a dowel


----------



## sneekyg909

Lownslow302 said:


> nope i rolled mine not bent them over a dowel


Im going to try again Galaxie is sending me a new set  they said the glue was too old


----------



## COAST2COAST

does anyone know if they sell the ultra low pro tires that come with the Hoppin hydros wheels(20s)?


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Any one knows were I can find some 1950s chevys pickup trucks at?


----------



## KOOL-AID23

I no this might be stupid bit is ther anything i can do to make the chrom parts that come with the kit gold. With out hving to gold plate them???


----------



## hocknberry

tamiya has clear orange and clear yellow, the right mix....3:1 i think?! make chrome turn gold...LRB did a feature back in the day! ESO had a yellow he used that didnt come out half bad! he'll chime in! :thumbsup:


----------



## KOOL-AID23

@coast- scaledreams in thw peagusus part they fit perfect bought a pair 
@hoppin- ebay or maybe a resin site i now they have 1955 cameo at hobbylobby


----------



## Lownslow302

humbrol clear orange


----------



## KOOL-AID23

Thanks hocknberry and lownslow302


----------



## hoppinmaddness

KOOL-AID23 said:


> @coast- scaledreams in thw peagusus part they fit perfect bought a pair
> @hoppin- ebay or maybe a resin site i now they have 1955 cameo at hobbylobby


thank bro


----------



## hoppinmaddness

I need some help converting my 63 hard top into a vert?


----------



## GreenBandit

cut the roof off and get a boot....


----------



## hoppinmaddness

GreenBandit said:


> cut the roof off and get a boot....


How do I do that to get that vert look like if it wer a vert nd not a hardtop


----------



## hocknberry

hoppinmaddness said:


> How do I do that to get that vert look like if it wer a vert nd not a hardtop


first big task is to cut it with out snapping pillars!! so cut the windshield part first! keep the cut close to the "chrome" on the winshield....sand and foil the whole frame, cut the rear off, get a boot and your good! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness

hocknberry said:


> first big task is to cut it with out snapping pillars!! so cut the windshield part first! keep the cut close to the "chrome" on the winshield....sand and foil the whole frame, cut the rear off, get a boot and your good! :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## GreenBandit

Can any tell me a place online to buy spray paints? like the kustom kolor, and teastors and all that?


----------



## 85 Biarittz

http://plastic-models.com/


http://shop.blackgoldweb.com/


----------



## GreenBandit

Thank you!


----------



## GreenBandit

DAmn them places are expencive....


----------



## 85 Biarittz

GreenBandit said:


> DAmn them places are expencive....


If you live near a Hobby Lobby use their 40% off coupons. Cheaper in the long run if you can switch to an AB.uffin:


----------



## dig_derange

so.. I've been playing around with the idea of doing a twin turbo LS7 & trying to figure out how to do this.. but having a hard time finding some good pics of where the exhaust mounts.. say on something like this...?


----------



## richphotos

Honestly, You would be better off scratch building custom headers, just like on any V8.


----------



## KOOL-AID23

Is ther a thread on 1950 chevy model trucks? Search didnt bring anything up


----------



## KOOL-AID23

So do i spary my base, then flake, then candy? Need help its my first time so i need lots of help im spraying the ultra mini flake so wats the smallest nozzle can i use?


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Wat kind of paint do u guys use to paint yo models nd wer do u get it??

Nd wich one is better createx or H.O.K.


----------



## KOOL-AID23

Try tcb global for the hok airbrush packages as of single bottles blackgold.com. They sell createx at hobby lobby ive used it plenty of times. I havent used hok but i heard it looks good wen properply done


----------



## hoppinmaddness

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Try tcb global for the hok airbrush packages as of single bottles blackgold.com. They sell createx at hobby lobby ive used it plenty of times. I havent used hok but i heard it looks good wen properply done


Koo thanks now I jst need 2 figure out,were,to find it in az


----------



## KOOL-AID23

Yea i have the same problem finding paint locally


----------



## richphotos

TCP global sells premixed single 2oz and 4oz bottles of auto air, createx, HOK, just about everything on their site. I use the HOK a lot and it lays down PERFECT!


----------



## grimreaper69

Does anyone know anything about the MCG vinyl top kits? Is there enough to cover the top of a hearse? how do you apply it?


----------



## KOOL-AID23

I heard that it fit the revell escalade kit but not to sure


----------



## OFDatTX

Anyone uses kustom shop 2k speed clear


----------



## Tonioseven

hoppinmaddness said:


> Koo thanks now I jst need 2 figure out,were,to find it in az


Order it from Amazon.com; TCP Global and Amazon have a relationship where you can buy TCP Global products through Amazon.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Tonioseven said:


> Order it from Amazon.com; TCP Global and Amazon have a relationship where you can buy TCP Global products through Amazon.


thanks bro


----------



## hocknberry

anyone ever mess with the alcohol paints?! i hear it'll fish eye with clear?


----------



## Lownslow302

alcohol paints?


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Anyone know how to build some a-arms? Lost da one from my kit nd need to get som thanks


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> alcohol paints?


sorry, i meant alcohol inks, found em at hobby lobby, found a vid on youtube of it being used to color domino's, gives kind of a marbel look....


----------



## hocknberry

hoppinmaddness said:


> Anyone know how to build some a-arms? Lost da one from my kit nd need to get som thanks


from what kit?


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> sorry, i meant alcohol inks, found em at hobby lobby, found a vid on youtube of it being used to color domino's, gives kind of a marbel look....


 i used some for panel lines


----------



## hoppinmaddness

hocknberry said:


> from what kit?


Its for a 37 ford sedan


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> i used some for panel lines


any pics? can you clear over it okay? i was thinking of using it to pattern a top?!


----------



## hocknberry

hoppinmaddness said:


> Its for a 37 ford sedan


sorry bro, i dont have any 37 ford stuff


----------



## hoppinmaddness

hocknberry said:


> sorry bro, i dont have any 37 ford stuff


But do u hav a-arms? Cuz ima make it moveable


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> any pics? can you clear over it okay? i was thinking of using it to pattern a top?!


remember the sharpie lambo, thats ink with urethane clear.


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> remember the sharpie lambo, thats ink with urethane clear.


yah i remember the sharpie lambo......im looking at the marbled alcohol ink though....i gotta find the youtube vid and figure out how to post it


----------



## hocknberry

hoppinmaddness said:


> But do u hav a-arms? Cuz ima make it moveable


 you could make some from aluminum or styrene tube?! i dont know the 37 kit at all so i dont know what would fit with it?!


----------



## hoppinmaddness

hocknberry said:


> you could make some from aluminum or styrene tube?! i dont know the 37 kit at all so i dont know what would fit with it?!


Thanks


----------



## hocknberry

is the pink FOLK ART clear #785 the same as the orange can?


----------



## KOOL-AID23

hocknberry said:


> is the pink FOLK ART clear #785 the same as the orange can?


I just hopped on to ask that to at walmart starring at both


----------



## halfasskustoms

Wanting to know if any of you guys want to make some $$$$ buy opening som my models for me. Tryed it and Im scraching the hell out of the one Im praciting on. 

Just to open it. Not hinging it just to open it. What Im thinking (HOPING) about $5 a car.......But thinking more like $10. I like $5 mo better.......

What you all think......Just asking, if non youall want to do it its kool I dont mined BBBUUUTTT if you do LMK.


----------



## COAST2COAST

try using the string method... u wont scratch your plastic up and if you do it slow enough theres no way u can mess up the plastic


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Halfass just curious what type of blade are you starting your cuts with,bro?I use a panel scribing blade as a starter a then the un edged portion of my Xacto to scape away.I know It takes for fucking ever but less risk scratching the body I even opened up an already painted 50 Chevy and was easy to touch up.I'm kinda the opposite I don't mind opening but hinging the motherfucker for me.On the thick plastic edges I use dental floss.


----------



## halfasskustoms

I dont what "TYPE" of blade I use just what ever I have. But I will say that I do use the un edged side of it. I scraped it maybe half way donw but in doing so I got lil scrach marks all over the door lines. I just hate that it takes soooooooo dammm long.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I didn't mean to come off as a snarky douche,so I apologize if might have sounded that way.I feel you in that it takes long but I guess its worth it if comes out clean.Don't get it twisted,I love your style of builds among the most unique I've seen.It takes patience,I'm no Minidreams or Trendsetta,but just knowing
what type of blade helps because some 


shapes run along door lines smoother then
others.Again I didn't mean to sound like I was
hating or being a smartass,but I hope it helps


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

All I'm trying to say is find the right blade and cutting method for YOU!You can also use tape along door panel lines to guide your blade,a trick I some guys use for foil,adapted for opening.


----------



## Laidframe

Does anybody know what year the revell Samba bus is supposed to be?


----------



## Lownslow302

Laidframe said:


> Does anybody know what year the revell Samba bus is supposed to be?


wouldnt fuck with it if i was you, try and find a hasegawa bus instead.


----------



## Laidframe

Lownslow302 said:


> wouldnt fuck with it if i was you, try and find a hasegawa bus instead.


Its to late, I wish I would have asked about this last year. I am not going to build it though, I just need the body for a project but I was just wondering what year it supposed to be.


----------



## halfasskustoms

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I didn't mean to come off as a snarky douche,so I apologize if might have sounded that way.I feel you in that it takes long but I guess its worth it if comes out clean.Don't get it twisted,I love your style of builds among the most unique I've seen.It takes patience,I'm no Minidreams or Trendsetta,but just knowing
> what type of blade helps because some
> 
> shapes run along door lines smoother then
> others.Again I didn't mean to sound like I was
> hating or being a smartass,but I hope it helps


No your all good man. I didnt mean to come off the wrong way. Iv just ever opened a model befor so I knew it wasnt going to be eazy the 1st time. But at the same time its would seem eazyer for some one that knows what there doing to do it.

Maybe Im just to funking lazy.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Yeah I'm a little lazy sometimes too.These kats can build circles around me,I get tired after a 12 hour workday,plus I'm working with Neanderthal equipment,haven't got a dremel yet,truth is the 50 Chevy I opened is the first I done and I was fucking surprised by how clean the cut was.I still can't hinge for shit,hope to play around with that this weekend,I figure if I could do it anyone can.Just. hope the gf don't wanna go out then Ill never get shit done lol!


----------



## hocknberry

_* is the pink FOLK ART clear #785 the same as the orange can?*_​


----------



## COAST2COAST

:dunno: i still use the pink can.....try it out and let us know. is it cheaper or are u just wantin to try somethin new?michaels should still have the pink cans, just picked 2 up the other day


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Quick question,will Bondo glazing and spot putty kill resin?I just got some Pegusis 50 truck skirts and they were warped but I can't get a refund,thought I'd ask before I start slinging mud!


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> :dunno: i still use the pink can.....try it out and let us know. is it cheaper or are u just wantin to try somethin new?michaels should still have the pink cans, just picked 2 up the other day


yah, i got the pink at micheals too....$9....i've only seen the orange on ebay for $16-$20.....just wondering what the difference was?!


----------



## kykustoms

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Yeah I'm a little lazy sometimes too.These kats can build circles around me,I get tired after a 12 hour workday,plus I'm working with Neanderthal equipment,haven't got a dremel yet,truth is the 50 Chevy I opened is the first I done and I was fucking surprised by how clean the cut was.I still can't hinge for shit,hope to play around with that this weekend,I figure if I could do it anyone can.Just. hope the gf don't wanna go out then Ill never get shit done lol!


i got a dremel and never use it for body work... pretty much all i use it for is cutting glass cause its the easiest way to do it without breaking lol


----------



## GreenBandit

What Chevy longbed truck kit comes with the topper? the green one?


----------



## halfasskustoms

GreenBandit said:


> What Chevy longbed truck kit comes with the topper? the green one?


Yes!!


----------



## GreenBandit

Thanks alot! Ive gotta bed lift that id like to use on one! Now i just gotta find one! IF ANYONE HAS ONE I GOTTA CADDY ELDORADO FOR TRADE!!!!


----------



## grimreaper69

I know the 350 in the C1500 stepside Chevy is a small block, but the valve covers in the MCG SBC dress up kit are a little small. Will the BBC kit be better for it??


----------



## hocknberry

stripping a resin body is easy off with the BLUE CAN right?!


----------



## Lownslow302

yellow can


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

I got a paint question.I've been noticing that alot of builders are using Krylon.Do you apply it like any other paint over a good coat of primer?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Aces'N'Eights said:


> I got a paint question.I've been noticing that alot of builders are using Krylon.Do you apply it like any other paint over a good coat of primer?


If you're using a rattle can,yeah,I just haze it on with piss coats till the color shows up.I mainly do it for dark stained wood look,flat black first then leather brown then transparent brown.If you got an airbrush this could also work.I've laid their aqua teal over silver and it came out clean.


----------



## niyan

i'm a bout to buy MAZDA 3 .. can any one tell me where i can get a good one and it wont kill me in price?


----------



## Lownslow302

niyan said:


> i'm a bout to buy MAZDA 3 .. can any one tell me where i can get a good one and it wont kill me in price?


there is no mazda 3


----------



## Tonioseven

Yes there is...

http://www.mazdausa.com/MusaWeb/displayPage.action?pageParameter=modelsMain&vehicleCode=M3S#/home


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


> Yes there is...
> 
> http://www.mazdausa.com/MusaWeb/displayPage.action?pageParameter=modelsMain&vehicleCode=M3S#/home


LOL ESO has been proved wrong!!


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Yes there is...
> 
> http://www.mazdausa.com/MusaWeb/displayPage.action?pageParameter=modelsMain&vehicleCode=M3S#/home


talking about the kit lol theres already people confusing my homies impreza for one


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Oh the car with a fucking smile on the front of it.


----------



## Lownslow302

SlammdSonoma said:


> Oh the car with a fucking smile on the front of it.


yup my lady gets creeped out by them


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I laugh at it.. someone should put some vampire fangs on one... Would fit the bill.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I laugh at it.. someone should put some vampire fangs on one... Would fit the bill.


----------



## Lownslow302

Were thinking mater teeth. She's threatening to sell the blazer when i go to florida this summer basically force me into buying a genesis coupe or the veloster


----------



## SlammdSonoma

The genesis isn't bad, my brother has a '11, and fuck its fast. Mater teeth would kick ass..Lmao


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

So I guess I'll ask my paint question again.Is there any special steps to applying Krylon on the exterior of a build?


----------



## hocknberry

Aces'N'Eights said:


> I got a paint question.I've been noticing that alot of builders are using Krylon.Do you apply it like any other paint over a good coat of primer?


back in the days, i messed up PLENTY of kits with krylon...swore to never use it again!! then COAST busted out his pink 64 that was krylon...so i hit em up....the pink 65 frame with the gold i got goin in my thread is ALL krylon and a pearl over coat! i used the white krylon primer and sprayed the pink, then the pearl...LOL i'll get to my AB one day!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Here goes,has anyone chopped the Mobius Hudson yet?I ones I seen have the stock roof I was wondering because the rear has Y shaped piller and lining it up looks like a nightmare.A 6" scale chop is what want to do to mine.


----------



## Lownslow302

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Here goes,has anyone chopped the Mobius Hudson yet?I ones I seen have the stock roof I was wondering because the rear has Y shaped piller and lining it up looks like a nightmare.A 6" scale chop is what want to do to mine.


Jimmy Flintstone already has a chop top out


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Yeah I know I have one,just want to put the stock as a practice run,comes out good,I'll finish it.


----------



## hocknberry

im messing with a resin body that the pillars broke when i cut the doors open.....i got it all glued up and fixed......my question is, the paint on it needs stripped.....will the easy off eat the glue holding it together? or is it ok to spray away and let the old paint strip?


----------



## OFDatTX

hocknberry said:


> im messing with a resin body that the pillars broke when i cut the doors open.....i got it all glued up and fixed......my question is, the paint on it needs stripped.....will the easy off eat the glue holding it together? or is it ok to spray away and let the old paint strip?


It depends but most off the time it will


----------



## hocknberry

is there a NON-SS hood for a 67 impala out there?!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

hocknberry said:


> is there a NON-SS hood for a 67 impala out there?!


I remember modelhaus having one,but you could file down fill in or cut out the Hood insert.


----------



## hocknberry

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I remember modelhaus having one,but you could file down fill in or cut out the Hood insert.


yah i figured modelhaus might...LOL ....i can make it, i just dont wanna after scratching all the madness for the cutty build....im kind of on scratch build burn out for right now


----------



## Tonioseven

Hey Hock, here you are...

http://www.timemachineresin.bravehost.com/gmhoods.html


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

There's this idea that's been eating away at me,Does anyone make a 1/25 die cast hearse? The reason I want die cast is that I want to do a working flamethrower exhaust wouldn't try this with plastic lol!


----------



## kykustoms

the bumpers and alot of other stuff would still be plastic


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Ill scratch make those from steel wont be too crazy and insulate it using heat tape.I could use a barbeque lighter..


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Anyone know if Upol clear can be used over Enamel, Laquer, Acryl Enamel?


----------



## rollinbajito

where can i get chrome plate for a model car any places ?????or even what can i use to make stuff look like chrome any one got tips or what do u guys use or were do u send it out to get chrome any one use the spray aint chrome how dos it look ??? post picks of chrome stuff thanks


----------



## COAST2COAST

alright so....ive been using the pink folk-art clear for awhile now...works damn good for me, was wondering if anyones ever tried the blue folk-art clear(think it says heavy glaze)?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Blue can I haven't tried.. I've tried the light pink can..which is straight up pearl white with clear in it. How much heavier can it get? The pink can does a good deal of laying it on heavy lol.


----------



## regalistic

can u use a dremel tool for the final polish on a paint job?


----------



## COAST2COAST

i wouldnt do it.....try it on a scrap piece....i think the heat would melt the plastic.:dunno:


----------



## regalistic

COAST2COAST said:


> i wouldnt do it.....try it on a scrap piece....i think the heat would melt the plastic.:dunno:


with the right tool on a slow speed....maybe...guess i will give it a shot


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Hi,,, i have no expierience what so ever with air brush i want to buy one but i have a few question first of all is it better to get an airbrush with a compressor when begging or build up skills and buy a compressor later???:dunno: thanks in advance


----------



## hocknberry

can you use the yellow can easy off thats used for resin on plastic kits, i've never used it til recently for a resin......


----------



## COAST2COAST

it works great for plastic....i havent had a problem with it.....actually quicker than dippin in a pond:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Hi,,, i have no expierience what so ever with air brush i want to buy one but i have a few question first of all is it better to get an airbrush with a compressor when begging or build up skills and buy a compressor later???:dunno: thanks in advance


UP TO YOU, YOU CAN START WITH SPRAY CANS, AN WORK YOUR WAY UP TO AIRBRUSH OR JUST BUY AN AIRBRUSH AND COMPRESSOR AN LEARN AS YOU GO.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

LATIN SKULL said:


> UP TO YOU, YOU CAN START WITH SPRAY CANS, AN WORK YOUR WAY UP TO AIRBRUSH OR JUST BUY AN AIRBRUSH AND COMPRESSOR AN LEARN AS YOU GO.


I've already built up my skills with spray cans that is why im looking in to buying an airbrush but to start building up my skills with an airbrush is it better to start with a compressor or, with out and once experienced get one later???? thx


----------



## LATIN SKULL

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> I've already built up my skills with spray cans that is why im looking in to buying an airbrush but to start building up my skills with an airbrush is it better to start with a compressor or, with out and once experienced get one later???? thx


JUST BUY A COMPRESSOR. YOUR GOING TO NEED ONE SOONER OR LATER. TIME TO STEP UP YOUR GAME HOMEBOY.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

LATIN SKULL said:


> JUST BUY A COMPRESSOR. YOUR GOING TO NEED ONE SOONER OR LATER. _*TIME TO STEP UP*_ _*YOUR GAME HOMEBOY*_.


Exactlly,,, thanks:h5:


----------



## Tonioseven

LATIN SKULL said:


> JUST BUY A COMPRESSOR. YOUR GOING TO NEED ONE SOONER OR LATER. TIME TO STEP UP YOUR GAME HOMEBOY.


X-2!! Nothin' wrong with cans but once you get that good airbrush action goin' you'll think twice about usin' cans.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Haha,,, alright cool thanks for the help


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Can you prep a resin body for paint with regular laundry bleach?I heard of guys using whitewall bleach,I washed my wagon with hot water and soap,need this nugget of info before I fuck it up again lol


----------



## darkside customs

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Can you prep a resin body for paint with regular laundry bleach?I heard of guys using whitewall bleach,I washed my wagon with hot water and soap,need this nugget of info before I fuck it up again lol


Yes, you can.... I only drops capful with warm water... Let it soak for about a half hour or so and then wash it and let it air dry.....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

darkside customs said:


> Yes, you can.... I only drops capful with warm water... Let it soak for about a half hour or so and then wash it and let it air dry.....


Thanks bro Ill keep this in mind!!


----------



## hocknberry

can the FOLK ART PEARL AND CLEAR go over testors 1 shot laquer? i dipped my cans in warm water to spray some stuff, and didnt relize the label was paper?!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:i havent had any problems sprayin folkart over anything!!!even enamel....u got to wait a while if sprayin over enamel. try it on an inconspicuous piece:dunno:


----------



## richphotos

What are the 5 greatest clears of all time, Urethane, urethane, urethane, urethan and urethane.


----------



## richphotos

regalistic said:


> can u use a dremel tool for the final polish on a paint job?


You can, You just have to go REALLY REALLY slow, and be really really really careful, Better off doing it by hand.


----------



## Tonioseven

richphotos said:


> What are the 5 greatest clears of all time, Urethane, urethane, urethane, urethan and urethane.



_*"BACK UP! YOU TOO CLOSE MON!!!"*_


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:i havent had any problems sprayin folkart over anything!!!even enamel....u got to wait a while if sprayin over enamel. try it on an inconspicuous piece:dunno:


good to know brother....i planned on going over 1 shot laquer anyway! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28

When the paint starts to crack, is that easily fixable? And how do I?


----------



## Lownslow302

rollin yota28 said:


> When the paint starts to crack, is that easily fixable? And how do I?


crack as in how?


----------



## rollin yota28

Lownslow302 said:


> crack as in how?


Like veins broke out, or like little cracks in cement


----------



## Lownslow302

rollin yota28 said:


> Like veins broke out, or like little cracks in cement


on the clear? if its the clear hit it with future


----------



## rollin yota28

Lownslow302 said:


> on the clear? if its the clear hit it with future


No it was the second layer of paint, didn't get to clear yet


----------



## Lownslow302

rollin yota28 said:


> No it was the second layer of paint, didn't get to clear yet


let it sit a while then future then paint.


----------



## rollin yota28

If I don't have future, would clear work?


----------



## hocknberry

im lookin for after market tuner wings or race car wings...model scientist didnt have em?! :dunno: i know there's JDM stuff......tonio...eso...who ever....


----------



## Tonioseven

*Hobby Design makes some. Also, Aoshima makes some in these sets...


*http://www.amazon.com/Aoshima-Wing-accessory-Wings-Model/dp/B0017THMI6/ref=pd_sim_t_4

http://www.amazon.com/Aoshima-120-Spocom-Parts-Includes/dp/B0017TCMOA/ref=pd_sim_t_1

http://www.amazon.com/Aoshima-accessory-Wings-Model-Parts/dp/B001BHEFMA/ref=pd_sim_t_7

http://www.amazon.com/Aoshima-Wing-accessory-Wings-Model/dp/B0017TDKSW/ref=pd_sim_t_2


----------



## hocknberry

thank you sir!! i'l check your links!!


----------



## Lownslow302

rollin yota28 said:


> If I don't have future, would clear work?


the clear reacting to the paint might be the reason


----------



## rollin yota28

Lownslow302 said:


> the clear reacting to the paint might be the reason


I didn't do that, I just wondering. But I found out the paint is really really old!


----------



## bigkidd420

I've got a question/idea. 
Can some of the experienced builders make a "how to" thread ? 
Cause I'm way rusty and I think it would help out a lot of builders out there. I'm not saying give ur secrets away but jus stuff like hinges and cutting open doors n trunks. Things like that.


----------



## chris_thobe

There are a bunch of "how to" threads just gotta look around.. I think the first page on this thread has a bunch.


----------



## halfasskustoms

chris_thobe said:


> There are a bunch of "how to" threads just gotta look around.. I think the first page on this thread has a bunch.


Yeah on the 1st page there's alot. But there needs tone more....


----------



## hocknberry

anyone know if MAD DOG MODELS or SEAGATE MODELS are still around?! i found some old inventory flyer's diggin out more shit!


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Will automotive clear fuk up testor paint?


----------



## Lownslow302

in case the ninjas are curious you dont use microwaves or ovens to dry paint on models theyre not substitutes for dehydrators


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

hoppinmaddness said:


> Will automotive clear fuk up testor paint?


If it's the Testors one shot,and a lacquer you should be fine.DONT USE IT ON ENAMEL!!!!! I use a clear called UPOL,hasn't fucked up my paint yet knock on wood.I stay away from enamel now but if your using the Testors enamel use the gloss clear that comes in similar can as the colors.


----------



## darkside customs

bigkidd420 said:


> I've got a question/idea.
> Can some of the experienced builders make a "how to" thread ?
> Cause I'm way rusty and I think it would help out a lot of builders out there. I'm not saying give ur secrets away but jus stuff like hinges and cutting open doors n trunks. Things like that.


Minidreams.....search his name and check his threads out.... He knows more about hinging and shit than most people....if you can get past his assholism (hey I created a new word) you can learn a few things...


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> im lookin for after market tuner wings or race car wings...model scientist didnt have em?! :dunno: i know there's JDM stuff......tonio...eso...who ever....


http://www.ebay.com/sch/Models-Kits-/1188/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=mcg+wing


----------



## Lownslow302

anyone remember how to wire these on a dancer. is it power battery bridged to all the switches on one pin to motor positive on the other pin?


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> anyone remember how to wire these on a dancer. is it power battery bridged to all the switches on one pin to motor positive on the other pin?


back to the old school push buttons!!! NICE!! i used those on the monte with spider legs from the pics i sent you before i discovered the momentary toggles!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> back to the old school push buttons!!! NICE!! i used those on the monte with spider legs from the pics i sent you before i discovered the momentary toggles!


i still have a box from back in the day but havent used them in years since i stopped building dancers.


----------



## AMITH

Urgent help needed, 
i have a 78 Monte Carlo trumpter kit, I have already cut this kit
: front nose with fenders, and doors, i need help in makeing the front nose flip with sucided doors. 

Please please help :dunno:


----------



## darkside customs

It takes some wire, brass tubing, and I'll say a prayer for you... Your first time?


----------



## AMITH

I have the brass tubing and wires, Yes 1st timer


----------



## darkside customs

Let me find a link for you... I think it will help...


----------



## darkside customs

Here ya go...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/207166-opening-doors-hinges-how-gseeds.html


----------



## AMITH

Thanks a:rofl:


----------



## darkside customs

AMITH said:


> Thanks a:rofl:


Thank you... Now i made it to 10,000 posts... Guess I am a post whore...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Some would say the Whore part of this is right...j/k lmao.


----------



## darkside customs

Oh, I sense a bit of sarcasm there... Lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lol, just a tad eh? 

Question: has anyone ever built a glasshouse wagon? I'm thinkin that would be a cool one to see built if not...just throwin it out there.


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## hoppinmaddness

Is there a how to for cuttin out doors using string?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Does anyone have a how to on reverse hinging a hood?


----------



## rollin yota28

Hock just got done doing one, but...he's kinda out right now....


Aces'N'Eights said:


> Does anyone have a how to on reverse hinging a hood?


----------



## dfwr83

for anyone who needs tips on scratch building optima batteries...hope it helps.


----------



## Tonioseven

SlammdSonoma said:


> Lol, just a tad eh?
> 
> Question: has anyone ever built a glasshouse wagon? I'm thinkin that would be a cool one to see built if not...just throwin it out there.





*1973 Chevrolet Caprice Station Wagon Standard configuration with wood grain vinyl sheet*
Price : $92.00
Qty: 1\r\n2\r\n3\r\n4\r\n5\r\n6\r\n7\r\n

Includes station wagon body with hood molded in, wood grain vinyl sheet, interior tub with separate bench seat, dash, steering wheel, front bumper, grille, rear bumper, taillight bezels, taillights, promo wheels, T-322 tires, engine plate, chassis, glass. A Modelhaus master using a full sized car on loan from Bob Askey.


Swap the front ends out and you're off to a good start.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

does anyone have any instructions on how to thin paints for an airbrush any help would be much appreciated thanx in advance


----------



## chris_thobe

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> does anyone have any instructions on how to thin paints for an airbrush any help would be much appreciated thanx in advance


Lacquer paints= use lacquer thinner
Enamel paints= use enamel thinner
Urethane paints= use a urethane reducer

Most paint is 2:1 mix ratio(2 parts paint:1 part thinner/reducer) some are 1:1 ratio.
For an airbrush you can pretty much just mix in thinner/reducer until you get the desired thickness of paint.

Hope this helped some.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

I finally got to shoot a 1:32 scale hummer i ended up using laquer thiner on enamel paint,,, haha it was my first time didnt know anybetter ,,Thanks this really did help


----------



## KOOL-AID23

What do I thin house of kolor paint intercostal clear with besides using the thinner or reducer?


----------



## chris_thobe

KOOL-AID23 said:


> What do I thin house of kolor paint intercostal clear with besides using the thinner or reducer?


:dunno: I have always used reducer. Most HOK paint kits come with some medium reducer.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

??? you don't reduce hok clear. You just add activator or hardener.


----------



## chris_thobe

ShowRodFreak said:


> ??? you don't reduce hok clear. You just add activator or hardener.


You can reduce it to get it to flow a little better.. I always have. Same with all clears, I always add a splash of reducer.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

KOOL-AID23 said:


> What do I thin house of kolor paint intercostal clear with besides using the thinner or reducer?


WATER.


----------



## Linc

are there any guys on this forum anymore that cut bodies in half and glue them back together?! mini has done a few and had progress pics but hasnt explained that in his how to.. or been on in a while.. what blade do you guys use if and when cutting a car up to modify it? and might i add, cleanly! not bone saw and have ater style... i have seen dudes with myter boxes and almost like hack saws...


----------



## hocknberry

Linc said:


> are there any guys on this forum anymore that cut bodies in half and glue them back together?! mini has done a few and had progress pics but hasnt explained that in his how to.. or been on in a while.. what blade do you guys use if and when cutting a car up to modify it? and might i add, cleanly! not bone saw and have ater style... i have seen dudes with myter boxes and almost like hack saws...


the thread technique works every time for me!


----------



## Linc

you cut a complete body in half with thread?! i open trunks, hoods, doors with the back of a blade. bu if i want to lengthen or shorten a full body... iv seen dudes with miter boxes and little saws... i got a miter box, but the saws iv seen are all to shallow to cut through a full body or arent perfectly straight so youd be cutting more than just the thickness of say a hacksaw blade...


----------



## hocknberry

Linc said:


> you cut a complete body in half with thread?! i open trunks, hoods, doors with the back of a blade. bu if i want to lengthen or shorten a full body... iv seen dudes with miter boxes and little saws... i got a miter box, but the saws iv seen are all to shallow to cut through a full body or arent perfectly straight so youd be cutting more than just the thickness of say a hacksaw blade...


yeszir..... some button thread and heat friction cuts through quick...the saws would work too i guess?! i think it was a "coping" saw ....if memory serves......used for cutting stuff like that?!


----------



## Linc

hocknberry said:


> yeszir..... some button thread and heat friction cuts through quick...the saws would work too i guess?! i think it was a "coping" saw ....if memory serves......used for cutting stuff like that?!


ill take a look at a "coping saw" and see if that'll work! thanks for the reply!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

hocknberry said:


> the thread technique works every time for me!


X2!


----------



## KOOL-AID23

Any tips on using temporary tattoos as murals on trunks?


----------



## halfasskustoms

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Any tips on using temporary tattoos as murals on trunks?


There great and eazy as hell to use.

Here look at these. I know there HotWheels but still the samething.


































These are all done with temporary tattoos.


----------



## KOOL-AID23

so I put in on then clear after


----------



## halfasskustoms

KOOL-AID23 said:


> so I put in on then clear after


Yep then your done.


----------



## grimreaper69

What's the best way to mask a set of Pegasus T's to paint the spokes?


----------



## wisdonm

For those of you that are thinking of getting a coping saw, what you want is a jewelers saw. I think Ace hardware sells them. These are the saws that they use to cut the patterns on coins.


----------



## Tonioseven

grimreaper69 said:


> What's the best way to mask a set of Pegasus T's to paint the spokes?


Get some narrow-width tape and start masking carefully.


----------



## grimreaper69

Tonioseven said:


> Get some narrow-width tape and start masking carefully.


I got some of that Frog Tape, will that be good enough if I cut it into thinner strips?


----------



## Tonioseven

Perfect! I need to get some of that myself. Works as good as Tamiya but doesn't cost as much.


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> I got some of that Frog Tape, will that be good enough if I cut it into thinner strips?


the blue painters tape has less tack then the green frog tape.........find a dollar store and buy it up! the 3M at home depot is like $4 a roll!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

If the rims are chrome, the tackiness doesn't matter. Frog Tape is fine plus he already has some on hand.


----------



## wisdonm

I'm new and trying to learn. I have two questions at this time.

1. I'm used to not seeing the hinge tubes on hoods, trunks, and stuff. Many of you have very long hinge rods and tubes. Why? Is this so you can slide the panel out while opening and not chip the paint?


2.


wisdonm said:


> Saw this lace at WallyWorld today. $1 per ball. I would like to try a lace paint pattern. How do you get the lace to stay in place while you're spraying?


----------



## halfasskustoms

1. The long tubes are for just that. To take the part on and off the car eazyer. But you plan on keeping the part on the body, then you can make the tube as small as you want, so you dont see it as much.

2. the lace needs tobe cut longer then the panel your laying it on. Then on each end tape it to the body and pray lightly.


----------



## wisdonm

Thanks HAK.


----------



## face108

Question I got a 63 Impala wagon from R&R resin but it have a couple of holes in it what kind of putty would I use to fill it???? HELP!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

The white Squadron putty works pretty good.


----------



## face108

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> The white Squadron putty works pretty good.


Where do I get it from?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Most hobby stores should have it,or hobby lobby in the model section.


----------



## face108

ok thanks 



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Most hobby stores should have it,or hobby lobby in the model section.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

face108 said:


> Question I got a 63 Impala wagon from R&R resin but it have a couple of holes in it what kind of putty would I use to fill it???? HELP!


Small holes just use some super glue and some talc/baking powder.


----------



## torresl

I been wanting to post pics of some of my models but I dont knw how.Can anyone explain to me step buy step on how to do this please....I would appreciate it thanks


----------



## halfasskustoms

Welllllllll do you have a photobucket acct or are your pices in your computer???


----------



## torresl

Neither but I can put them in the computer.


----------



## halfasskustoms

torresl said:


> Neither but I can put them in the computer.


Well get a photobucket acct. at photobucket.com, then upload your pics to the computer. When you get your acct with them, then you can upload them pics to that site and then copy and past the pic to the site. 

It sounds like a lot of work. But it's better then just uploading them to you puter and then attaching them to the site.

It better to get them on your computer and then let us know. Cuz we can walk you thru it better that way.


----------



## torresl

Ok ill let u knw when I get the acct......good looking out


----------



## raystrey

I always forget and even write it down but dont have on hand.


what size alum tube and brass rods are used for door hindges?


----------



## Lownslow302

raystrey said:


> I always forget and even write it down but dont have on hand.
> 
> 
> what size alum tube and brass rods are used for door hindges?


i use 1/32


----------



## hocknberry

are there any decals out there for the blue/white crager wheel emblem? i never really used em until now!?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Anyone know if Bob Dudek is still selling machined parts?


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

I tried to email him n it got sent back to me I would love to get some of his parts


----------



## hocknberry

whats out there for 1/18 wires?


----------



## Lownslow302

which version of the 57 is this, the separate frame and trunk one or the metal axle one?


----------



## Lowmodelr

Whts the best most detailed hydraulic pumps? Or sum I could strt workn on to make emlook real?


----------



## grimreaper69

Is there a good transparent green or candy green laquer spray?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Metalcast bro.


----------



## grimreaper69

Can I spray that over trend's decals without covering detail?


----------



## COAST2COAST

Make sure whatever u cleared the decals with is compatible with whatever your gonna spray:dunno:


----------



## grimreaper69

I ALWAYS use laquer. Duplicolor, Testors and been expirimenting with Tamiya. Wanna try Pactra too.


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> which version of the 57 is this, the separate frame and trunk one or the metal axle one?



New version; similar to the Pro-Shop version but without the photo etched fret and plug wiring.


----------



## Tonioseven

hocknberry said:


> whats out there for 1/18 wires?


http://www.scaledetails.com/_118builthandlacedwirewheelswithtires.asp


----------



## COAST2COAST

Okay, probly a newb ? But ill ask anyways. When u use tinfoil as BMF do u tape off, lay glue, untape, then lay foil? And what type of glue is used?

I've never had to do this, but funds r tight


----------



## 85 Biarittz

COAST2COAST said:


> Okay, probly a newb ? But ill ask anyways. When u use tinfoil as BMF do u tape off, lay glue, untape, then lay foil? And what type of glue is used?
> 
> I've never had to do this, but funds r tight


Go to a Hobby Lobby type store an get some glue they use for applying gold and silver leaf


----------



## halfasskustoms

85 Biarittz said:


> Go to a Hobby Lobby type store an get some glue they use for applying gold and silver leaf


Doing it that way you still need to tape off but that shit will do.


----------



## darkside customs

COAST2COAST said:


> Okay, probly a newb ? But ill ask anyways. When u use tinfoil as BMF do u tape off, lay glue, untape, then lay foil? And what type of glue is used?
> 
> I've never had to do this, but funds r tight


Microscale BMF adhesive... It's like 3-4 bucks and it will last a long time...
To apply, I use scissors and cut to size, brush the glue on the dull side of the foil, let dry, you'll know when it's dry enough to apply... Burnish it, use an exacto to trim, and peel the excess... If u get adhesive on the paint take some lighter fluid and a damp cloth and just lightly rub the glue adhesive off gently so you don't chance removing paint.... Best way I know of how to apply....


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas....funds ain't tight no mores...so ill stick to the bmf!!best stuff out there!!

Nother question...what is the size tubing used for hinging? I never payed attention when buying it and now have to order online!!
There really NO hobby shops in the area...closest one here is a michaels:facepalm:and they don't carry that!


----------



## halfasskustoms

I think its 1/32 and 3/4. I THINK.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

halfasskustoms said:


> I think its 1/32 and 3/4. I THINK.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/207166-opening-doors-hinges-how-gseeds.html


----------



## COAST2COAST

Thanks fellas...now for the hunt


----------



## halfasskustoms

85 Biarittz said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/207166-opening-doors-hinges-how-gseeds.html


Well looks like I was wrong.....lol 

Good lookin out.


----------



## COAST2COAST

ts a good thing I waited for someone that actually does hinging...


Jk fawker. Got my order in:thumbsup:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

http://www.hobbylinc.com/building_supplies

I usually order from here.


----------



## grimreaper69

Has anyone ever used the Tamiya polycarbonate sprays on their builds?


----------



## chevyguy97

What kind of glue should i be using, for years i used the old orange tube of the testors glue, now i'm kinda using the INSTA-CURE+ gap filling stuff, but that stuffs not cheep, is there somthing that works just as good but won't keep costing me, and super glue bonds way to fast. Please help.


----------



## Tonioseven

chevyguy97 said:


> What kind of glue should i be using, for years i used the old orange tube of the testors glue, now i'm kinda using the INSTA-CURE+ gap filling stuff, but that stuffs not cheep, is there somthing that works just as good but won't keep costing me, and super glue bonds way to fast. Please help.


----------



## Tonioseven

grimreaper69 said:


> Has anyone ever used the Tamiya polycarbonate sprays on their builds?



Yeah, make sure you use a good automotive primer such as Plastikote or Duplicolor otherwise you'll have a nice alligator-skinned model.


----------



## grimreaper69

Tonioseven said:


> Yeah, make sure you use a good automotive primer such as Plastikote or Duplicolor otherwise you'll have a nice alligator-skinned model.


Always use Duplicolor, so no prob there. My question is, is it anything like the Pactra where you HAVE to use a black or silver base, or can I lay the translucent green over a solid green for a candy effect?


----------



## Tonioseven

It works just like Pactra so you should be good but always test first just to make sure. Sometimes these cats make minor changes to their formulas and don't tell anybody so we have to find out the hard way. Lol.


----------



## grimreaper69

Tonioseven said:


> It works just like Pactra so you should be good but always test first just to make sure. Sometimes these cats make minor changes to their formulas and don't tell anybody so we have to find out the hard way. Lol.


So if I spray it over let's say white, all it does is act like a pearl?

Sorry for all the dumb questions, I'm just trying to avoid spendin $8 on a can of paint to find out I can't use it for what I need.

Basically, I need a transparent or candy green laquer spray to go over some of Trend's decals.


----------



## Tonioseven

I wouldn't use it over Franklin Ink; Tamiya makes (or they USED to anyway) a transparent spray that comes in different colors. May House of Kolor has a paint for you?


----------



## grimreaper69

I know of all the Tamiya clears, the only green they have is the polycarbonate. HOK isn't an option cuz I don't have an airbrush. Brian said to use metalcast or metalspecks, but I don't wanna cover the ink details.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Even if you did have an airbrush HOK is just way to expensive for building on a budget.


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> Even if you did have an airbrush HOK is just way to expensive for building on a budget.


And right now it's definitely a BUDGET. Work has been slow as hell, so $ ain't flowin the greatest.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> And right now it's definitely a BUDGET. Work has been slow as hell, so $ ain't flowin the greatest.


Same here brotha. Thats why i have so many kits up for grabs.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Heres yet another option.. ive used their products and believe me if ya seen the orange 69 galaxie, orange viper, green 67 impala, and james vette all use black gold paints.

http://www.blackgoldweb.com/

Aerosol cans are available, airbrush and others. $10+ a can. I intend to get some more of their stuff soon. Amazing results from it.


----------



## Tonioseven

SlammdSonoma said:


> Heres yet another option.. ive used their products and believe me if ya seen the orange 69 galaxie, orange viper, green 67 impala, and james vette all use black gold paints.
> 
> http://www.blackgoldweb.com/
> 
> Aerosol cans are available, airbrush and others. $10+ a can. I intend to get some more of their stuff soon. Amazing results from it.


 Those are House of Kolor paints.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Yeap.. i know.


----------



## Tonioseven

*I'm sure YOU know but he said HoK wasn't an option. I don't really care either way, I was just trying to offer some help.*


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Likewise..i mustve missed that part. Last resort, house paint but that shit isnt cheap at all. And yes ive brushed on some paint on one of mine, even buffed out the latex i put on..shiny as hell amazingly...with no brush marks.


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> Likewise..i mustve missed that part. Last resort, house paint but that shit isnt cheap at all. And yes ive brushed on some paint on one of mine, even buffed out the latex i put on..shiny as hell amazingly...with no brush marks.


So Brian, just how transparent is the metalcast paint? 

If it comes down to it, I'll have to use the Testors Candy Green enamel and enamel clear, but I haven't used enamel in FOREVER for the simple fact that enamel clear yellows. Come to think of it, isn't metalcast enamel?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> So Brian, just how transparent is the metalcast paint?
> 
> If it comes down to it, I'll have to use the Testors Candy Green enamel and enamel clear, but I haven't used enamel in FOREVER for the simple fact that enamel clear yellows. Come to think of it, isn't metalcast enamel?


Yup.


----------



## grimreaper69

Well SONOFABITCH.


----------



## COAST2COAST

ive sprayed folkart clear over metalcast(and everything else)...havent sprayed over frankilin ink though


----------



## grimreaper69

Well, the option I have is to clear with Duplicolor first, the clear with Testors. I need some feedback on the Metalcast first though, like, will it hide any of the details in the ink?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

It wont. The more you put on the darker the detail gets.. i did my last 67 impala in metalspecks red/metalcast red, over top of black patterns with red flake on the black
.never lost any detail. With franklin ink prints its liable to take the crisp lines away cuz its under such a deep color. Dont know for sure as i havent gotten any decals from trend myself.


----------



## grimreaper69

I think I'm ass out on green then unless I wanna use Testors enamel.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Got something at the house that may interest ya james..


----------



## grimreaper69

:scrutinize:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Bought this at wally mart..in paint section. You could take the tamiya clear red and use it this way maybe.


----------



## halfasskustoms

COAST2COAST said:


> ive sprayed folkart clear over metalcast(and everything else)...havent sprayed over frankilin ink though


I have. Works out great. Looks real nice.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Cool. I also bought a new high gloss acrylic recently from hobby lobby..folk arts competition maybe..havent used it yet..so no word on how the dry time etcis.


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> Bought this at wally mart..in paint section. You could take the tamiya clear red and use it this way maybe.


I don't have a problem with the Tamiya clear colors, it's finding a clear/candy green laquer in a spray.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Its too bad ya cant, i ran into some old pics of cars thats in my junkyard.. this one included.. this was sprayed over testors icy blue metallic and diamond dust. Metalcast green over all.










Nevermind the lines..this was my very first attempt at patterns with curves. Learned alot since then.


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> Its too bad ya cant, i ran into some old pics of cars thats in my junkyard.. this one included.. this was sprayed over testors icy blue metallic and diamond dust. Metalcast green over all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind the lines..this was my very first attempt at patterns with curves. Learned alot since then.


Maybe I'll pick up a can of metalcast and shoot it over some scrap decals.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Its worth a try, its a clean ass color once its done tho.


----------



## Lowmodelr

How do u guys apply real flakes to models?


----------



## halfasskustoms

Mix it in with a clear and spray it. But dont ask me I dont use AB.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Lowmodelr said:


> How do u guys apply real flakes to models?


Rothflake Rattlebomb if you don't have an airbrush


----------



## Lowmodelr

I rather use a ab jus dnt c how they go through it


----------



## halfasskustoms

If its air/b its very very small flake. If its spray gun, then the gun is much bigger so bigger flake can go thru it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Its called micro flake. Extremely small but effective. But yeah, can throw it in the clear or straight into the paint itself depending on what it is.


----------



## Lowmodelr

Ok ill look out for it


----------



## ghettobuilt

Is there a rim out there, resin or from a kit, that resembles a Truespoke rim?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

ghettobuilt said:


> Is there a rim out there, resin or from a kit, that resembles a Truespoke rim?


Check out D.lo Styles thread,or a simple version can be made from combining pegasas 1113 and the spoke wheels from the AMT 65 Lincoln.


----------



## ghettobuilt

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Check out D.lo Styles thread,or a simple version can be made from combining pegasas 1113 and the spoke wheels from the AMT 65 Lincoln.


Thanks bro! Found the thread, just gotta look through it. I think I have a '65 lincoln kit.


----------



## Compton1964

Probably a question that's been ask before... What do you use for gold leafing??? I'll appreciate the help.. Thanx


----------



## bigdogg323

ghettobuilt said:


> Is there a rim out there, resin or from a kit, that resembles a Truespoke rim?


U can use the wires from the 65 rivi to make sum bro


----------



## halfasskustoms

Micheals craft store has real gold leaf. Comes with a glue and a bunch of lil leaf flakes on it.


----------



## Compton1964

halfasskustoms said:


> Micheals craft store has real gold leaf. Comes with a glue and a bunch of lil leaf flakes on it.


Thanx homie... Ill go check it out


----------



## hocknberry

halfasskustoms said:


> Micheals craft store has real gold leaf. Comes with a glue and a bunch of lil leaf flakes on it.


hobby lobby has gold, silver and copper....not sure about micheals!?


----------



## Tonioseven

Michael's has it; I bought some a few weeks back but haven't used it yet.


----------



## Compton1964

What section in michaels??


----------



## Tonioseven

I found it in the section by the adhesives and glues. They change it every so often so ask one of the clerks to point it out.


----------



## Compton1964

Thank you tonio....I'll be there tomorrow after work....no no no.. I gotta take my lil girl trick r treating.... Till thursday..


----------



## Tonioseven

No problem. Make sure you take a coupon with you. I can text you one if you need it.


----------



## Compton1964

I pm my #...


----------



## Lowmodelr

Post sum pics compton Im curious to try it out 2


----------



## Compton1964

As soon add I get it I'll post it...


----------



## Lowmodelr

Found sum flakes tht look to scale and shoot through a airbrush great stuff called fasglitter its for rc cars made by faskolor.


----------



## halfasskustoms

dont beleave it tell we see it. Post them pics.


----------



## Lowmodelr

My bad I thought I did...


----------



## halfasskustoms

Oh that looks good homie. Very nice man.


----------



## sneekyg909

Lowmodelr said:


> My bad I thought I did...



Nice!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Good I'm gonna be laying it down on my 55 Chrysler soon in copper.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Gonna have to check this brand out,looks awesome


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Hobby store near me sell the paint but not the flakes


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Lowmodelr said:


> My bad I thought I did...


nice!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowmodelr

Its like 3 bucks an comes in a pretty good selection of colors. Thnks guyz


----------



## Felix713

I painted my lac recently didnt like the way it came out. What could I use to remove the paint


----------



## COAST2COAST

Easy off oven cleaner...what i always use


----------



## halfasskustoms

*Brake fluid*......Get a bucket or something to put the car in and put the Brake fluid in it and make sure the hole body is covered with it. leave it there for a day or 3 then check it. All its going to do prob it lift the paint up off the body you will need to peal it off.


OR WHAT HE ^^^^^ SAID.....LOL


----------



## 64impalaLover

Does the string have to be a certain length to make a car hop?


----------



## Felix713

COAST2COAST said:


> Easy off oven cleaner...what i always use


Thanks bro


----------



## tyhodge07

64impalaLover said:


> Does the string have to be a certain length to make a car hop?


yea about 3 1/2 feet is good.


----------



## groupebks

Wondering if any one can find me a Nissan hard body model or can some one point to a cite that.k u


----------



## hocknberry

groupebks said:


> Wondering if any one can find me a Nissan hard body model or can some one point to a cite that.k u


box stock there is no 1/24...but there is one for 1/20...hard bodys are the shit!! ebay or maybe my stash to find one! LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma

A Nissan terrano....cut the suv part off and you'll get a 1/24 Nissan hardbody


----------



## groupebks

Thank u where can i order one


----------



## SlammdSonoma

groupebks said:


> Thank u where can i order one


That I couldn't tell ya.


----------



## hocknberry

SlammdSonoma said:


> A Nissan terrano....cut the suv part off and you'll get a 1/24 Nissan hardbody


forgot about the pathfinder...DUH! good save brian! LOL i even have one i was cutting down to do a truck version....GROUPEBKS.....they are on ebay here and there......expect around $30 to $45 for one though


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I just saw one at the show in atl.. didn't get it tho


----------



## Felix713

Where could I purchase some realistic rims for my lowrider besides hoppin hydros an scale dreams


----------



## hocknberry

Felix713 said:


> Where could I purchase some realistic rims for my lowrider besides hoppin hydros an scale dreams


HERBDEEKS on ebay............. armando flores if you have some coin to spend


----------



## Felix713

Armando Flores? Does he got a email. How much do you know bro


----------



## COAST2COAST

Posted in the classifieds but since noone looks there...figured id post it here too......lookin for batteries for trunk setups...like tye ones that come in the lowrider impala kits...or resins...need a couple sets...so if u have any, im paypal ready


----------



## Felix713

COAST2COAST said:


> Posted in the classifieds but since noone looks there...figured id post it here too......lookin for batteries for trunk setups...like tye ones that come in the lowrider impala kits...or resins...need a couple sets...so if u have any, im paypal ready


 Hey bro I got exactly what you looking for


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:How many sets u got and whats u want for em?


----------



## Felix713

I got the batteries that come with the 64 lowrider. And the hydro pumps n a package of four.


----------



## Felix713

Hydro pumps r packaged from scaledreams.com


----------



## COAST2COAST

Thanks brotha..but i think i found some on ebay....needed a couple sets


----------



## Felix713

Ok no problem bro. It all understandable


----------



## wisdonm

I'm getting anxious. I have been on the road for three weeks and can't wait to model again. Just before leaving, I sprayed a body with Krylon Glitter Blast. The day before I left, I sprayed 7 coats of Folk Art clear on it. I don't know what I'll find when I get home. Will all that clear shrivel up or crack? This is what it looked like before I left.









I want to add more colors. do I block sand the clear first? If so, do I polish it before adding colors or paint colors over the dull clear?


----------



## halfasskustoms

I don't no..good ? But sofar that's lookin great. All the same stuff I used on my 64.


----------



## COAST2COAST

That thing is blingin, wouldnt think u would have to polish it....if it were mines i would just wetsand to smooth it out a little, before applying any paint


----------



## Compton1964

Can you shoot clear over gold leaf????? I don't want to fuck it up... Thanx...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Compton1964 said:


> Can you shoot clear over gold leaf????? I don't want to fuck it up... Thanx...


yes u can clear the leaf


----------



## Compton1964

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> yes u can clear the leaf


Thank you homie....


----------



## hocknberry

whos got some tips on doing the LS monte nose on the el camino....i have both 1/24 78 revell and 1/25 ss elco's......


----------



## grimreaper69

What is a good FLAT tan spray???


----------



## Felix713

Looking for someone who would like to trade I got 65 impala still wrapped in with plastic looking for a 49 Mercury Coupe


----------



## halfasskustoms

Felix713 said:


> Looking for someone who would like to trade I got 65 impala still wrapped in with plastic looking for a 49 Mercury Coupe


You need it new in box or already in the making.


----------



## Damaged

grimreaper69 said:


> What is a good FLAT tan spray???


Tamiya TS-46 light sand,










Its not a full dull flat,as it has a slight sheen.But you could over coat with a flat clear.


----------



## Felix713

halfasskustoms said:


> You need it new in box or already in the making.


"New"


----------



## halfasskustoms

Felix713 said:


> "New"


Damn...I don't have new....oh well, good luck.


----------



## Felix713

halfasskustoms said:


> Damn...I don't have new....oh well, good luck.


What do you got?


----------



## halfasskustoms

I have this. AMT doors have been hinged.


----------



## Felix713

halfasskustoms said:


> I have this. AMT doors have been hinged.


YOU WAN TRADE??????? I TAKE THAT


----------



## halfasskustoms

Felix713 said:


> YOU WAN TRADE??????? I TAKE THAT


Hell yeah. I'll reply to your PM with my addy.


----------



## Felix713

halfasskustoms said:


> Hell yeah. I'll reply to your PM with my addy.


Ok


----------



## wisdonm

I tryed using that pink Folkart clear that some of you use. I have what looks like a thousand little bubbles/pits in the paint. It's not fish eyes. Since it's on flake, I can't get a good pix of it. What is the problem and how can I correct it?


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

wisdonm said:


> I tryed using that pink Folkart clear that some of you use. I have what looks like a thousand little bubbles/pits in the paint. It's not fish eyes. Since it's on flake, I can't get a good pix of it. What is the problem and how can I correct it?


That sounds like fisheyes to me bro they r caused buy dirt or oil on the paint job they can even b caused by having silicone in the air that means ever that drug stays in the air forever the cure is to wash it before every step I like using comet n a gray scotch brite for the final scuff n cleaning before I start shooting it makes sure ur paint is clean n also ur hands the oils from ur hands can destroy a paint job fast bro


----------



## halfasskustoms

That's krazy....haven't seen that happin when I used that clear..can you sand it out?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

What kind of flake did u use,might have laid it too thick too fast.


----------



## Tonioseven

wisdonm said:


> I tryed using that pink Folkart clear that some of you use. I have what looks like_* a thousand little bubbles/pits in the paint*_. It's not fish eyes. Since it's on flake, I can't get a good pix of it. What is the problem and how can I correct it?


Too much clear in one spot.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Been usin folk art for years.. Recently i purchased 2 cans ...really disappointed:thumbsdown:sprayin webs....wasnt cold, no humidity...perfect day...guess they were just old?:dunno:
Maybe its time for a change...anylne know of any good clear in a can?


----------



## wisdonm

I think Tony has it. Even though I waited 15 between coats, I think 4 coats was too many at a time and it was bubbeling up the paint underneath.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

It happened to my replica patterned 65 bro.. it can be sanded/buffed out no problems. I been trying a acrylic version that hobby lobby makes.. not nearly as high gloss as the pink can.


----------



## COAST2COAST

SlammdSonoma said:


> It happened to my replica patterned 65 bro.. it can be *sanded/buffed out* no problems. I been trying a acrylic version that hobby lobby makes.. not nearly as high gloss as the pink can.


Thats what i had to do....what i want to avoid doing:banghead: its a pain...:thumbsdown:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Send it here, I'll do it.. lol. After 2 buffs on mine, I still had spots but left it, cuz I damn sure know it was turning into a shelf model.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrinolished already...just dont look forward to doin it again...
Whatsup brotha, posted your truck on craigslist?:biggrin: Seen the ad the other day


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Wtf? Lol.


----------



## pelon956

Whats a decent air compressor under 100$??


----------



## pelon956

Anybody?


----------



## COAST2COAST

I would think any that blows out air is a good compressor:biggrin: jp. if you have a harbor freight they usually got em for the low.


----------



## COAST2COAST

anyone got a website for aftermarket resin accessories.. I just bought a shitload of stuff from scaledreams ....but its always the same stuff........please don't say FB.....please don't say FB:x:..... I actually looked (wifes FB account) and its a closed group..hows that work?


----------



## bigdogg323

coast try modelhaus idk if u checked yet 

And closed group means u have to join to see the whats in the that group thurs alot of those but have join the group view whats in it lol........


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I just started my own Facebook page for the resin parts I sell.

http://www.facebook.com/HackShackResins


----------



## wisdonm

I bought this recently. http://www.ebay.com/itm/221076092650?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 So far I've used it once. Seemed to work OK, but I'm not experienced.


----------



## pelon956

That dont look too bad for the price. Anymore suggestions on a air compressor?


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Check your local craigslist for a used air compressor if I was you I'd buy a larger one I don't really care for those small ones as they keep turning on and off since they don't have a storage tank.


----------



## pelon956

Good idea but dose brand matter? For example i seen a kit on harbor freight by central pneumatic for like 80 and a paasche compressor for 90? I wanna get somthing that aint gonna fuck up on the first few weeks or regret buying. Lol im sure imma be using the airbrush alot cuz i plan on making a bunch of models


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I bought a paache just recently works perfect for even less used and glad I did. Will come in handy for my paint shop.


----------



## Tonioseven

I have a Campbell-Hausfeld I've been using for about 12 years that I got from Wal-Mart. I've never had a problem with it. I think I paid $60 for it and it came with a 2 gallon tank.


----------



## pelon956

I eneded up ordering a paasche compressor :-D


Kinda random but is there anywhere i can get some crager,zenith or true spoke crossed laced wire wheels for models? I was inspired by the old school lowrider thread here to build an "ole school" ride lol


----------



## pelon956

How can i fix this? Its warped


----------



## COAST2COAST

maybe stickin the window in there will straighten it out?:dunno:


----------



## pelon956

Lol that actually helped not as crooked as before


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pelon956 said:


> How can i fix this? Its warped


hot water


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Boil up some water,dip your frame or whatever for a sec should be soft so you can straighten it out and it will stay that way


----------



## pelon956

What can i use to fix this? I got the other part straitend up but now i gotta fix this


----------



## COAST2COAST

:dunnoont think theres a fix for that...but since its trash anyways, try superglue along the crack, let dry, sand and polish


----------



## COAST2COAST

Try asking for 1 through the classifieds homie, someones bound to have an extra


----------



## pelon956

lol damn alright brah.


----------



## wisdonm

If it's a crack, not much. If that's a scratch, sand and polish it out like a paint job. Then dip it in future.


----------



## Lowmodelr

Whts it 2?


----------



## pelon956

its the windshield for a 61 impala convertible and yea its cracked


----------



## godsmacked

I am building the caddy lowrider kit and making it into a vert can anyone tell me what boots would fit ?


----------



## COAST2COAST

I believe someone used a 65 imp boot...had to b modified


----------



## avidinha

I shortened and widened a '61 Impala boot for mine.


----------



## pelon956

:thumbsup: ^ nice slab! SWANGAS?

i want to get some sheets of styrene and brass stock but idk which size is good


----------



## avidinha

Yep, here's a finished picture.


----------



## pelon956

badass! how u make them swangas???


----------



## godsmacked

avidinha said:


> I shortened and widened a '61 Impala boot for mine.


car looks good !! thanks for the help guys


----------



## b_moneystyles

what size styrene tube are people using for hinges?


----------



## pelon956

b_moneystyles said:


> what size styrene tube are people using for hinges?


i use the tubes from empty ball point pens

how do yall make the battery terminals and the all the wires for the engine?


----------



## COAST2COAST

Scaledreams has the wire homie....or ebay


----------



## COAST2COAST

b_moneystyles said:


> what size styrene tube are people using for hinges?


Mr seeds has a thread (somewhere in this forum:facepalm that has the sizes for the hinges


----------



## 408models

ANYONE KNOW IF THERE'S A KIT THAT COMES WITH THIS STYLE HEADLIGHT BEZELS???


----------



## b_moneystyles

COAST2COAST said:


> Mr seeds has a thread (somewhere in this forum:facepalm that has the sizes for the hinges


thanks man! i found the thread :thumbsup:


----------



## pelon956

whats a scale size for springs to add on the suspention?


----------



## hocknberry

pelon956 said:


> whats a scale size for springs to add on the suspention?


i use the springs out of the "clicker" ink pens


----------



## KingSw1$h

What is the best way to lay the stripe decal on the trunk of a Dodge Dart?


----------



## KingSw1$h

KingSw1$h said:


> What is the best way to lay the stripe decal on the trunk of a Dodge Dart?


Anybody?


----------



## COAST2COAST

Put your decal in water, like normal, then put some solvaset on your contour lines..add your decal and put solvaset on the decal where your contour lines are..then pat dry...at least thats how ive done it....not with a dodge dart though:barf::biggrin:


----------



## KingSw1$h

What is solvaset bro? Not a fan of a mopar, I take it?


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Wat other way can i post pics photobucket aint workin??


----------



## rollin yota28

Am I the only one NOT having problems with photobucket?


----------



## bigdogg323

hoppinmaddness said:


> Wat other way can i post pics photobucket aint workin??


use the layitlow up loader bro


----------



## bigdogg323

rollin yota28 said:


> Am I the only one NOT having problems with photobucket?


:dunno:


----------



## COAST2COAST

KingSw1$h said:


> What is solvaset bro? Not a fan of a mopar, I take it?


Its a decal solution that softens a decal so it forms around bends easier...not a fan of a dodge dart:no:


----------



## Bogyoke

The label might have changed but this is the stuff I use too


----------



## 408models

So no one got any reference pics of hydro & cylinders on leaf springs suspenion???


i remember along time ago someone had some of i think it was blue angel chevy truck from back in the days in the lowrider mag that had a good pic. 

if u got any post em up. i need referencne pics


----------



## hocknberry

408models said:


> So no one got any reference pics of hydro & cylinders on leaf springs suspenion???
> 
> 
> i remember along time ago someone had some of i think it was blue angel chevy truck from back in the days in the lowrider mag that had a good pic.
> 
> if u got any post em up. i need referencne pics


on my 1:1 s10....i flipped the leaf springs shock shakels....(right side to the left...left side to the right).....and used to the bolt for the shock for the hydro stroke......my truck's not at the house right now, so i dont have any pics


----------



## sneekyg909

hoppinmaddness said:


> Wat other way can i post pics photobucket aint workin??


Just copy the image code from photobucket and paste it on your reply dont use the insert image box...



rollin yota28 said:


> Am I the only one NOT having problems with photobucket?


Works fine for me too...:dunno:


----------



## T-Maq82

What I do is open photobucket right click on the picture I want and click copy. Then tab over to LIL website right click in the response box where am writing my post and click paste..picture will show up. Hope it helps


----------



## halfasskustoms

I went and got a fokti acct. you pay monthly to use it but it all ways works.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Anyone got a link on polishing a build?


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.italianhorses.net/tutorials/PerfectPaint/paint.htm


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx Tonio.


----------



## brantstevens

is there an easier way to removing MMD green putty then sanding? Is there some sort of liquid or something i can put on it to remove it that wont harm the model itself?


----------



## hocknberry

brantstevens said:


> is there an easier way to removing MMD green putty then sanding? Is there some sort of liquid or something i can put on it to remove it that wont harm the model itself?


i'd say brake fluid....its works for squadron green and white putty?!


----------



## brantstevens

Thanks hock ill give it ago.


----------



## Lowrider-gee

http://docs.docstoc.com/pdf/3188163/2b9ee7ef-aec1-4cad-855a-62396d6ea26f.pdf


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Is there a how to for a front clip tilt?


----------



## Always_Learnin

I learned from exnissian97 ( he's in the hundred dollar build off thread). He got some good pics on how he did it.


----------



## bigdogg323

hoppinmaddness said:


> Is there a how to for a front clip tilt?


Hit up willie ramirez Sr on fb he can help u out bro


----------



## CadillacTom

Sup builders. Do anyone know of a kit for a non-ss 63 impala? I just want something to match my driver. Thanks.


----------



## hocknberry

CadillacTom said:


> Sup builders. Do anyone know of a kit for a non-ss 63 impala? I just want something to match my driver. Thanks.


only the SS 409....but there is photo etch non ss emblems and a resin bench seat out there.....wouldnt be hard to do for a 63


----------



## COAST2COAST

This ? Is for those that have used franklinink decals.....did u use your decals right from the envelope or did u have to seal them first.
Tried using one this past weekend and the colors ran like a mofo!!! i also used micro sol, maybe that had somethin to do with the colors running?.. Tried pming but got no answer.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

COAST2COAST said:


> This ? Is for those that have used franklinink decals.....did u use your decals right from the envelope or did u have to seal them first.
> Tried using one this past weekend and the colors ran like a mofo!!! i also used micro sol, maybe that had somethin to do with the colors running?.. Tried pming but got no answer.


Trends computer crashed nd for the decals I had not had a problem using them straight out of the envelope


----------



## Christopher J

Ive use mine straight from the envelope and Ive used Wathers.decal solution on mine. As long as they werent touched they were fine.


----------



## Tonioseven

I've used mine straight from the envelope; never had a problem :dunno: Maybe he accidentally forgot to seal them?


----------



## bugs-one

Does any one know of any good tutorial on pose able suspensions and hydraulics??


----------



## Tonioseven

Not off-hand but pm Art2Roll, he should be able to get you headed in the right direction


----------



## brantstevens

just wandering if Hseng airbrush kits are any good? Looking at getting a airbrush kit an there a $188 at the local hobby store. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bugs-one

Tonioseven said:


> Not off-hand but pm Art2Roll, he should be able to get you headed in the right direction


Thanks, bro. I was just watching his videos on YouTube, homie's got some talent.


----------



## SOLOJG

hey guys... I trying to build sum models trucks with air ride system...can anyone let me know where I can buy sum resin air compressors and air tanks for my model trucks? - Thanks for help


----------



## Tonioseven

Contact Brian "Hackshack" Niceswanger; he's in LUGK model car club. He casts those items.


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> Contact Brian "Hackshack" Niceswanger; he's in LUGK model car club. He casts those items.


Thats "SLAMMED SONOMA"


----------



## Tonioseven

Yeah, him. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

ROOKIE QUESTION:

am i suppose to thin out can paint if i shoot it thru an airbrush or does it depend on the paint it is any help wood gladly apreciated thk u


----------



## COAST2COAST

I know it probly been awhile since youve gotten to this stage in a project:naughty::biggrin:...jk

Beenawhile since ive done it...guess it just depends on how thick the paint is, wouldnt hurt to


----------



## Tonioseven

I usually add a few drops of thinner just to help with the smooth flow.


----------



## brantstevens

Is model master paint any good to airbrush with?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

brantstevens said:


> Is model master paint any good to airbrush with?


works good for me,i use it all the time


----------



## FabianSkillful builder

Hello model builders , can anyone tell where I can get a hold of some nice looking deep dish Dayton's wheels , or cragers , and some white walls , I kind of want the rim sticking out a bit , if u kno let me kno


----------



## Tonioseven

brantstevens said:


> Is model master paint any good to airbrush with?





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> works good for me,i use it all the time


X2!!! Works better when you airbrush it!!!


----------



## brantstevens

Thanks guys appreciate the help an whats the mixture ratio for one of the model master paints? Do i use the whole the bottle for one airbrush jar or go 50/50 like nail polish?


----------



## noanoaenterprise

For model master paint, if its glossy, do 30t/70p


----------



## noanoaenterprise

If its non glossy, u could do a little less thinner


----------



## b_moneystyles

anyone had any luck getting pegaus deep dish chrome steelies, or the 5 spoke 'supremes style' ?

any online hobby store is out of stock, looking to buy a few sets to keep in stock down here, no one seems to have any.

also the pegasus funny car and dragster wheel/tyre sets?


----------



## bugs-one

b_moneystyles said:


> anyone had any luck getting pegaus deep dish chrome steelies, or the 5 spoke 'supremes style' ?
> 
> any online hobby store is out of stock, looking to buy a few sets to keep in stock down here, no one seems to have any.
> 
> also the pegasus funny car and dragster wheel/tyre sets?


Have you tried the Pegasus site??


----------



## bugs-one

Any one know where I can get a visor for a '51 Fleetline???


----------



## Tonioseven

There's a visor in the AMT '55-'57 Chevy Cameo truck that's supposedly a perfect fit.


----------



## bugs-one

Thanks, Tonio. Gonna have to look for one.


----------



## Christopher J

b_moneystyles said:


> anyone had any luck getting pegaus deep dish chrome steelies, or the 5 spoke 'supremes style' ?
> 
> any online hobby store is out of stock, looking to buy a few sets to keep in stock down here, no one seems to have any.
> 
> also the pegasus funny car and dragster wheel/tyre sets?


 Can you get me the part numbers of the ones you're looking for? I work part time at a hobby shop. We put in a couple of orders with our supplier and most everything was in stock.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

bugs-one said:


> Any one know where I can get a visor for a '51 Fleetline???


http://www.ebay.com/itm/BULK-Hoppin...759744786?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item2319fb2512. try this universal visor. Might work


----------



## b_moneystyles

Christopher J said:


> Can you get me the part numbers of the ones you're looking for? I work part time at a hobby shop. We put in a couple of orders with our supplier and most everything was in stock.


i can get them for you shortly when i get home, thanks!


----------



## Christopher J

b_moneystyles said:


> i can get them for you shortly when i get home, thanks!


Ok, cool


----------



## brantstevens

Does anyone know whats happening with scaledreams.com? i just tried to go on there site but it says its disabled :dunno:


----------



## OFDatTX

brantstevens said:


> Does anyone know whats happening with scaledreams.com? i just tried to go on there site but it says its disabled :dunno:


Is not running no more. It was shutdown


----------



## khunkibutfunki

What kind if brushes is everyone using for detail such as dashboards and trim on the body?


----------



## khunkibutfunki

Can someone explain the differences between acrylics, enamels, and lacquers? Acrylics are water based so they are easy to clean up but I see lots if guys use enamel? I'm just wondering why. Thanks


----------



## leo

I've never bought a NASCAR style kit, does anyone know if the body's are completely different on the 83-85 Buick regal race car then like the grand national kit?


----------



## Lownslow302

khunkibutfunki said:


> Can someone explain the differences between acrylics, enamels, and lacquers? Acrylics are water based so they are easy to clean up but I see lots if guys use enamel? I'm just wondering why. Thanks


wrong acrylics are a real pain in the ass, the easy to clean BS applies to actual artist acrylics.


----------



## COAST2COAST

If any1 has the newest release chevy 50 truck, please pm me as i am needing some part #s from the instruction sheet....thanks in advance
I am needing the part #s for the 2 small body fillers that go on the sides of the cab, after interior installation...


----------



## bichito

need some help guys !! It's my first time using foam on interior . it has a sticky back but won't stick on some corners , what kind of glue can i use to keep it down ?


----------



## Lownslow302

bichito said:


> need some help guys !! It's my first time using foam on interior . it has a sticky back but won't stick on some corners , what kind of glue can i use to keep it down ?


CA


----------



## bichito

Ca, what's that?


----------



## Bogyoke

Cyanoacrylate a.k.a. Crazy Glue a.k.a. super glue


----------



## bichito

Bogyoke said:


> Cyanoacrylate a.k.a. Crazy Glue a.k.a. super glue


Thanx


----------



## 817mexico601

Did any one happened to have saved the how to suspension thread ?? I need references on making the front suspension ands sizes for the styrene rods. Thanks in advance


----------



## bugs-one

What kind of suspension you trying to do?


----------



## 817mexico601

The adjustable suspension. Got a 41 Chevy wanted to make it classic lowrider pick up with adjustable suspension.


----------



## bugs-one

I could find the thread but check out Art2Roll's thread pages 4 and 5, i think. Should help you out.


----------



## bugs-one

If anyone kniws, on a adjustable/poseable suspension how do you get it to lock in position??


----------



## 817mexico601

Thanks bro!


----------



## Galindo1988

does anyone know how to create some white wall tires for the radio shack 64 i went with the style jevries built for his rims and just cant figure out how he made the tires for his 67 impala any help would be much appreciated .


----------



## robzilla

How do u get a high lock up on the rear suspension


----------



## hubcity

how do you wire a 3 wire servo motor to a hydraulic switch with out using the servo controller


----------



## bugs-one

^^^ any pics?


----------



## ModelKarAddikt

How to build an adjustable hydo suspension with out the servo motor method. Like using brass pins and tubing? And also what about the writing pen push spring lock setup? How would I do that?


----------



## slymer123

khunkibutfunki said:


> What kind if brushes is everyone using for detail such as dashboards and trim on the body?


I use the fine tip sharpie


----------



## Honorized Artz

CHECK IT OUT! RIGHT ON TIME FOR FATHER'S DAY! WWW.MAGCHOP.COM


----------



## ModelKarAddikt

Hey fellas I got a testors propellant air brush kit can any1 please give me a small tut or advice on getting a nice paint job it has acrylic paint 1.4oz bottles and testors model masters gray primer help please advice tutorials any input is welcomed and BTW I'm on very tight budget :loco:


----------



## biggie84

Anyone have a how to on scale realistic rear cylinders


----------



## Unkljune

When using gel pens, what exactly is the process, directly on vehicle or on decal sheet?


----------



## COAST2COAST

Unkljune said:


> When using gel pens, what exactly is the process, directly on vehicle or on decal sheet?


Directly on model....model has to b wetsanded for the gel pen to stick... Clear immediately after cuz the gel doesn't dry...Good luck


----------



## Alex11

hi, everyone! I am busy with another model to add to my scale collection, but I have some problems with tools I use, it is the first time when I try to create a wood model, how do you think will this razor be useful for me, or I should look for something special in order not to damage my model? I will be thankfull for your support!


----------



## Damaged

*what brand are these wheels ??*

Who made these wheels ?? Hoppin Hydro's, Pegasus or another manufacturer


----------



## bigdogg323

Damaged said:


> Who made these wheels ?? Hoppin Hydro's, Pegasus or another manufacturer


Hoppin hydros


----------



## Damaged

Thanks Bigdogg.


----------



## Redd504

Can someone tell me whats the most realistic brand wire wheel and the best place to get'em. Tks


----------



## bigdogg323

Redd504 said:


> Can someone tell me whats the most realistic brand wire wheel and the best place to get'em. Tks


photoetch wise herb deeks plastic Pegasus bro


----------



## Redd504

Kool thanks Biggdogg


----------



## Redd504

For some reason my pics wont post, is there something im missing.


----------



## bigdogg323

Redd504 said:


> For some reason my pics wont post, is there something im missing.


Get a photobucket acct bro that's what I use to post my pics


----------



## Redd504

Thanks man ima try that.


----------



## rodriguezmodels

IS ANYONE MAKING THE ADEX DUMPS MACHINED I NEED SOME FOR MY NEW BELAIR PROJECT?


----------



## bigdogg323

rodriguezmodels said:


> IS ANYONE MAKING THE ADEX DUMPS MACHINED I NEED SOME FOR MY NEW BELAIR PROJECT?


I doubt it bro but hit up Mia cox landros on fb they do a lot of machining stuff


----------



## rodriguezmodels

bigdogg323 said:


> rodriguezmodels said:
> 
> 
> 
> IS ANYONE MAKING THE ADEX DUMPS MACHINED I NEED SOME FOR MY NEW BELAIR PROJECT?
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it bro but hit up Mia cox landros on fb they do a lot of machining stuff
Click to expand...

K kool thanks bigdogg323


----------



## rodriguezmodels

Does anyone have sun visors for a 57 belair convertible?


----------



## Chris_lobo08

Where did everyone go?


----------



## Bogyoke

I heard FB and SA Mag.


----------



## texasfinest

I'm mostly on Instagram. @Scaleridz look me up.


----------



## rodriguezmodels

Does anyone know if dough is still making adex machined dumps for the model cars if so how can i get a hold of him?


----------

